# Беларускі куток > Святы и забавы >  Белорусские праздники

## Наталья Титова

*СВЯТЫ и АбРАДЫ БЕЛАРУСАУ!!!!!!!!* 

  Абрады-сукупнасць традыцыйных умоўных дзеянняў, што сімвалічна выражаюць і замацоўваюць адносіны людзей да прыроды і паміж сабой, іх паводзены ў важных жыццёвых сітуацыях, якія сістэматычна паўтараюцца. Абрады - састаўная частка традыцыйна- бытавой культуры народа. Утрымліваюць у сабе элементы песеннага, харэаграфічнага, драматычнага, дэкаратыўна-прыкладнога мастацтва. Зарадзіліся ў першабытным грамадстве, калі людзі імкнуліся заклінаннямі ўздзейнічаць на незразумелыя з'явы прыроды.
   Абрады былі звязаны з гаспадарчай дзейнасцю, бытавымі ўмовамі, грамадскімі адносінамі і падзяляліся на каляндарна-вытворчыя (земляробчыя, паляўнічыя, жывёла гадоўчыя, рыбалоўныя), сямейна-бытавыя (вясельныя, радзіныя, пахавальныя), грамадскія і царкоўныя.
   Болышасць беларускіх абрадаў старажытнага паходжання ўзніклі на агульнай усходне-славянскай глебе. Старажытная абраднасць ляжыць у аснове калядавання, масленіцы, шчадравання, абрадаў купальскай ночы і інш. Многія абрады звязаны з культам продкаў (дзяды, радаўніца), расліннасці.
   Асаблівасць беларускіх абрадаў - перапляценне ў іх аграрна-бытавых, язычніцкіх і хрысціянскіх элементаў. Царква імкнулася забараніць народныя абрады або прыстасаваць іх да патрэб рэлігійнага культу, асобным абрадам вяселля, радзін, пахавання і інш.. Надаць рэлігійны змест. Абрады ў аснове сваёй захавалі народную спецыфіку і нацыянальны каларыт, суправаджаемыя песнямі, танцамі, замовамі, карагодамі, пераапрананнямі (каза, жораў, дзед і інш.). У іх прысутнічаюць элементы тэатральнага дзеяння. 3 імі звязана сялянска-абрадавая паэзія.
3 цягам часу абрады страцілі першапачатковае значэнне, роля рэлігійных элементаў у іх паступова змяншалася, яны пераходзілі ў разрад гульняў, святочных забаў і захоўваліся пераважна ў вёсцы.
*Абрады зямельныя.* Цыкал замацованных звычаямі ўмоўных сімвалічных дзеянняў, звязаных з працоўным годам земляроба. Узніклі ў першабытнам грамадстве ў перыяд развіцця земляробства. У сувязі з пастаяннай паўторнасцю сельскагаспадарчых работ і прыстасованасцю іх да пэўных дат або перыядаў земляробчыя абрады прынята называць каляндарнымі. Падзяляюцца на зімовыя - звязаны са святкаваннем каляд, масленіцы, грамніц; вясновыя - гуканне вясны, першы выхад у поле; летнія - звязаны са святкаваннем купалля, зажынак, дажынак; восеньскія - са святкаваннем спаса, багача, пакроваў. Яны напоўнены песнямі, танцамі, шуткамі. Народныя традыцыі надавалі ім сваеасаблівы каларыт і нацыянальную спецывіку.
   Многія элементы ў земляробчых абрадах страцілі ранейшае значэнне, бо менш звязаны з вытворчымі працэсамі, элементы міфалогіі ператварыліся ў сімвалы, характэрныя для гульняў. Новы змест і новае афармленне набылі традыцыйныя народныя абрады пачатку і заканчэння веснавых палявых работ. На змену традыцыйнай масленіцы прыйшлі Свята зімы, Праводзіны зімы.
* Святы - сукупнасць звычаяў і абрадаў.* Узніклі ў першабытнам грамадстве. Былі звязаны з каляндарным (гуканне выясны, грамніцы) ці зямельнымі цыкламі. Падзяляюцца на рэлігійныя, сінкрэтычныя і безрэлігійныя. Рэлігійныя святы - царкоўныя, у прыватрасці хрысціянскія (раство Хрыстова). Сінкрэтычнымі святамі (мелі рэлігійныя і безрэлігійныя элементы) былі традыцыйныя каляндарная народныя святы (каляды, масленіца, купалле і інш.). Да безрэлігійнай часткі народных свят належылі шматлікія гульні, асабліва на каляды, масленіцу, купалле. У час народных свят спявалі народна-каляндарныя і сямейныя песні, выконвалі творы народнай харэаграфіі. У народна-каляндарных святах, асабліва ў калядах, ёсць элемент Народнага тэатра, а рэлігійныя элементы звязаны са старажытна абрадавымі дзеяннямі. Значная частка рэлігійных элементаў з'явілася пад уплывам царквы, якая да народных свят прымыкоўвала хрысціянскія (да каляд раство Хрыстова, да валачобнага свята - Вялікдзень, да купалля - свята Іаана Прадцеча). У другой палове 19 ст.- пачатку 20 ст. роля рэлігійных элементаў у народных святах паступова змяншалася. Некаторыя з іх, асабліва старыя абрадавыя дзеянні, сталі безрэлігійнымі тэатралізаванымі дзеяннямі, святочнай забавай.
Сказаўшы, што такое святы і абрады я перахаджу да агульнага агляду свят і абрадаў беларусаў якія найбольш былі распаўсюджаны на Беларусі і іх невялікай характарыстыкі.
*Стрэчанне ці грамніцы - гуканне вясны.* Гэтае свята ўвабрала ў сябе вобраз зімы і лета ў песенных гуртах, якія спрачаюцца паміж сабой песнямі.
*Масленка.* Святкуецца на восьмы дзень перад Вялікаднем. Гэта свята пачыналіся запускі, якія заканчвалі калядны мясаед.
*Гуканне вясны.* Гэтае свята характэрна для Усходней Беларусі. Як і масленкавыя абрады песні і карагоды адбываліся на горках, бо так было бліжэй да неба. Кульмінацыя гэтага свята дасягалася 7 красавіка, калі адбываліся непасрэдна рытуальныя дзеянні і працягваліся да таго моманту, як узаруць поле.
*Саракі.* Свята прыпадае на 22 сакавіка. Яно адзначае дзень веснавого раўнадзенства. 3 гэтым святам канчаткова прыходзіць вясна.
*Камаедзіца.* Гэтае свята прыйшло з глыбокай старажытнасці. Адзначаецца перад Звесткаваннем. На гэта свята пакланяліся мядзведзю.
*Вялікдзень.* Гэтае свята лічыцца найвялікшым каляндарным святам. Яно складае выключную адметнасць, самабытнасць беларускага абрадава-святочнага каляндара.На гэта свята сутракалі Новы Год па сонечнаму календару. Святкавалася ў дзень вяснавога раўнадзенства. Потым стала перасоўным ад 4 красавіка да 8 мая. Апошняя нядзеля перад святам была Вербная нядзеля. У царкву заносілі галінкі вярбы, якія асвяшчалі святой вадой. Потым прынасілі дамоў і з'ядалі па аднаму пухірку, каб абараніцца ад маланкі, а рэшткі вярбы захоўвалі да наступнай Вербніцы.
Наўскі Вялікдзнь. Адзначаўся ў чысты чацвер, як частка агульнакаляндарнай традыцыі ўшанавання дзядоў. Гэтае свята больш вядома пад назвай Радауніца свята ўшанавання памерлых.
*Юр'я.* Свята адзначалася 5 траўня. На ім ушаноўвалі сімвал парадку, вясны, росквіту прыроды. На лузе дзяўчаты выбіралі самую прыгожую, апраналі яе русалкай і надзявалі ёй вянок, вадзілі вакол яе карагоды і спявалі. На гэтае свята існуе шмат прыказак, прыкмет. Вось адна з іх:" Як дождж на Юр'я, то будзе хлеб у дурня."
*Пахаванне стралы.* У аснове гэтага свята ляжыць ахоўная магія ад маланкі. Цягнецца ад Вялікадня да Ушесця. На гэтае свята водзяць песні, карагоды, якія абараняюць ад маланкі.
*Зялёныя святкі.* Свята найвышейшага росквіту прыроды. Вядома пад назвай Сёмухі, Тройцы. Святкуецца гэтае свята на семым і восьмым тыдні пасля Вялікадня. Гэтае свята з'яўляецца гімнам маці-прыродзе.
*Купалле.* Святкуецца з 6 на 7 ліпеня. Гэтае свята насычана прыгожымі язычніцкімі звычаямі і святкуецца ў гонар летняга сонца звароту. Сутнасць гэтага свята засталася некранутай да нашых дзён. Увасабленнем былі ачышчальныя вогнішчы, ачалавечаны вобраз жанчыны Купалы і нават яго дочкі.
*Жніво.* Гэтае свята з'яўляецца самым працяглым комплексам рытуалаў. Пачынала святкавацца ад 12 ліпеня да 27 верасня. Жніўныя абрады складалі аснову самай цяжкай працоўнай дзеі.
*Жаніцьба коміна.* Гэтае свята было ўведзена яшчэ Пятром I. Прыпадала яно на 13-14 верасня. Па гэтаму святу сустракалі Новы год восенню.
*Пакровы.* Адзначалісы ад 14 кастрычніка да 27 кастрычніка. На гэтае свята размярковываліся дні паміж дзяўчатамі, а 27 кастрычніка па надвор'ю меркавалі аб характары будучай жонкі, і называлі гэты час Дзівочым летам. На гэтае свята ў прыродзе адбываўся пераломны момант ад лета да зімы. "Прыйшла Пакрова і пытае, ці да зімы гатова." Пачынаючы з гэтага свята, моладзь пачынала збірацца на вячоркі, а хатнія справы спраўляліся з песнямі.
*Дзяды.* Кожны дзень тыдня меў сваё значэнне. Так субота мела быць днём ушанавання дзядоў, усіх памерлых. У гэты дзень кожны павінен быў успомніць лепшыя рысы прашчураў, аддаць ім належную павагу.
*Зімовыя святкі.* Пачыналіся посля постнай куцці (6 студзеня) і завяршаліся да Вадахрышча (19 студзеня). На гэтае свята адбываліся сапраўдныя тэатралізаваныя беларускія народныя карнавалы.Пачыналіся зімовыя святкі з Каляд (7 студзеня), якія былі ў гонар зімоваго сонцазвароту і каляднага месаеду пасля Піліпаўскага посту. На гэты язычніцкі абрад наслаівалася хрысціянскае свята нараджэнне *Хрыстова- свята Раства.* Неад'емным рытуалам з'яўляецца ўшанаванне продкаў-дзядоў. Гэтаму прысвячалі тры ўрачыста-шанавальныя куцці:
перадкалядная посная, багатая- шчодрая і вадзяная. Гэтая дзея цягнулася ад 25 снежня да 2 студзеня.
Зрабіўшы агульны агляд беларускіх свят, я перахаджу да больш дэтальнага разгляда некаторых свят і абрадаў беларусаў, каб паказаць чым жылі нашыя продкі раней, а таксама прыгажосць нашай культуры.

----------


## Наталья Титова

*КУПАЛЛЕ*
Раскладаць Купалу пачынаюць з ранку 6 чэрвеня: хлопцы запасалі паліва, збіралі па вёсцы старыя рэчы, сухое ламачча, якое засталося з зялёных святак, бо спальваючы гэта, быццам можна была дагадзіць продкам. Лічылася, што ў гэты час прыходзіць каляндарная вяршыня росквіту прыроды, бо хутка прыйдзе Пятрок. Але гэтае свята вызывала і самую актыўную дзейнасць варожых чалавеку сіл.Але дзяды і спрыяльныя сілы прыроды , часцей за ўсё ў выглядзе купальскіх зёлак, дапамагалі людзям пазбегнуць злой сілы. Перад Купаллем дзяўчаты ішлі збіраць васількі, руты, купаленку і спявалі песні. Гэта павінна было перадаць збіральніцам цудадзейную купальскую сілу зёлак.
Першым рытуалам Купалля было ўрачыстае запрашэнне на свята. Гэтае запрашэнне праходзіла з дапамогай песень. 3 гэтымі песнямі і карагодамі абыходзілі хаты, запрашаючы да свята. У час абыхода кідалі вянкі на стрэхі хат нежанатых хлопцаў і незамужных дзяўчат. Потым з музыкай і танцамі карагодамі купальскі гурт начале з Купалай выходзіў з сяла пад песню. Затым грамада падыходзіла да месца дзе было раскладзена вогнішча, якое заўсёды было на высокім месцы ля ракі ці возера. Калі ўсе збіраліся пачыналася здабыванне "жывога " агню, трэннем дрэва аб дрэва.
Усю ноч гучалі песні, вадзіліся карагоды, гульні, скакалі праз вогнішча, каб ачысціцца ад злых сіл і асцярагчыся ад іх, спальвалі іх антрапаморфную выяву. А ў гонар сонца на шастах або спускаючы з гары падпальвалі прасмаленае кола.
Ля вогнішча частаваліся абрадавымі стравамі (яечняй), варажылі, плялі вянкі. Потым на словы "Ляці, ляці вяночак, лаві, лаві дружочак" кідалі на ваду вянкі і варажылі па іх руху. Часам вянкі кідалі праз вогнішча. Калі ён пападае да дзяўчыны, тая кідала яго ў адказ на сімвалічнае запрашенне разам пераскочыць праз агонь. Калі вянок пападаў да хлопца, ён павінен яго разарваць або кінуць назад.
Пасля скокаў праз вогнішча парамі ішлі шукаць папараць кветку, якая распускалася раз за год і вяртала чалавека да адзінства з прыродай: уладальнік пачынаў разумець шум дрэў, размову жывёл, птушак. Але здабыць папараць кветку вельмі цяжка, бо яе сцярагуць злыя сілы. Але без праблем іх збірае добры купалаўскі дзядок у кошык і калі сустрэнішся з ім, трэба паслаць белы абрус куды ён кіне кветку. Трэба як мага хутчэй схаваць яе пад скуру далоні, разрэзаўшы яе. Заканчвалася свята ля ракі. Там назіралі за гульнёй сонца на паверхні вады.За гэтым трэба было назіраць або прыжмураўшы вочы, або не маргаючы. Каб паглядзець на тое як гуляе сонца малыя дзеці прачыналіся, як мага раней і беглі на раку. 3 асвечанай зелені вілі вянкі і захоўвалі іх як сродак супраць нашэсця злой сілы. Лічыцца, што ў гэты дзень здзейсняецца пераварот у свеце, цяпер быццам ходзіць па зямлі духі і ведзьмы. Потым дзяўчаты ў вянках станавіліся ўперамешку з хлопцамі, ствараючы карагод, і спявалі песню, у якой усхвалялі вартасці адных хлопцаў і недахопы другіх. Затым з карагода выходзіла дзяўчына і закрывала сабе твар чубром, кланілася ва ўсе бакі і выбірала хлопца да пары, які здымаў з яе покрыў і павязваў сабе цераз плячо або рукаў, а ўдзельнікі карагода спявалі.

*ВЯЛІКДЗЕНЬ*
Адным з урачыстых народных святаў вясенняга цыклаў быў Вялікдзень. Рыхтавацца да яго пачыналі загадзя, яшчэ ў перыяд вялікага ці вялікоднага посту. Апошні тыдзень велікоднага посту называўся чысты:
чысты панядзелак, чысты аўторак, чыстая серада. У чысты чацверг, да ўсходу сонца, стараліся памыцца ў лазні ці хаця б у карыце-начоўках, балеі.
Лічылі, наогул, што чысты, ці "страсны " тыдзень быў часам разгулу нячыстай сілы. Увесь жа тыдзень старанна рыхтаваліся да свята: мылі сталы, скамейкі, лавы, вокны, дзверы. Бялілі печ, а то і сцены. Выскаблівалі, вымывалі падлогу (калі яна была ў хаце), вытрасалі сеннікі, перамывалі хатнія начынне, посуд.
Да дня Вялікадня варылі, пяклі, смажылі розныя стравы: булкі, пірагі, каўбасы, сала, фарбавалі і варылі яйкі. Рытуальнай стравай з'яўлялася чырвонае яйка, асвянцонае ў царкве ці касцёле. Пісанкі вялакага распаўсюджання на тэрыторыі Беларусі не мелі.
Напярэдадні Пасхі, ці Вялікадня, у лубку-сявеньку складвалі саму "пасху", ці велікодную булку ці пірог, а то і бохан чорнага хлеба, чырвоныя яйкі. У царкве ці касцеле адбывалася пышнае ўрачыстае богаслужэнне. Гэтай пышнасцю духавенства імкнулася прыцягнуць масы веруючых да царквы ці касцёла.
Пасля заканчэння ўсяночнай пачыналася асвячэнне прынесеных ястваў. 3 царквы ці касцела вярталіся як мага хутчэй, бо, згодна народным павер'ям, хто раней пачне разгаўляцца, таму будзе ў гэтым годзе ўдача ў яго справах і добрае здароўе.
Урачыстае святочнае снеданне пачыналася з чырвонага асвянцонага яйка. Кожны з'ядаў сваю долю яйка са свянцонай соллю і прымаўся за сыр, тварог са смятанай, сала вонджанае, смажанае мяса, каўбасу, пірагі. Наядаліся пры гэтым да адвалу.
Скончыўшы разгаўленне, старыя ў доме клаліся спаць, а малодшыя бралі чырвоныя яйкі і адпраўляліся на вуліцу гуляць у "біткі". Туканкі гэтыя прадаўжаліся амаль увесь тыдзень. У гэтыя дні качаліся на арэлях, каталі яйкі па жолыбе ці "лубку".
Трэба адзначыць, што яйка ў велікоднай абраднасці займала асобнае месца. Яно з'яўлялася сімвалам жыцця, сонца, вясенняй абуджанай прыроды. Фарбаванне яек, выпяканне пірагоў існавала ва ўсходніх славян і іншых народаў яшчэ задоўга да прыняцця хрысціянства. Так, у раскапаных курганах авараў, якія даціруюцца IV векам н.э., археолагі знаходзяць шалупінне фарбаваных яек, у той час як святкаванне Вялікадня афіцыйна зацверджана хрысціянскай царквой толькі ў 526 годзе.
Адной з асаблівасцей беларускага Вялікадня з'яўляецца хаджэнне валачобнікаў у ноч з першага на другі дзень, Валачобніцтва, апрача Беларусі, сустракаецца толькі ва ўсходніх раенах Польшчы ды дзе-нідзе ў сербаў.
Валачобніцтва на тэрыторыі Беларусі больш распаўсюджана ў яе цэнтральнай і паўночна-заходняй часцы, амаль не сустракаецца яно на Палессі.
У некаторых месцах жанчыны хадзілі пець асобна ад мужчын. Мужчыны часцей хадзілі спяваць на другі дзень Вялікадня.
Валачобныя песні выконваліся толькі ў першыя дні Вялікадня пад акампанімент скрыпкі, радзей - гармоніка. У песнях "валачобным " называецца сам падарунак, які дарылі валачобнікам за іх веншавальныя песні. Звычайна яны веншавалі гаспадароў хаты са святам, жадалі ім здароўя, прыбытку скаціны, добрага ўраджаю на полі.
Аграрныя дахрысціянскія элементы ў Вялікадні яскрава відаць не толькі ў памінавеннях нябожчыкаў у першы ці другі тыдзень, а і ў рытуальных акрапленнях вадою скаціны, жылля, гаспадарчых пабудоў.
Як вядома, Пасха, ці Вялікдзень - старадаўняе свята жывелаводаў. Пазней яно ператварылася ў земляробчае, час правядзення якога вылічваецца па месяцавым календары. Вялікдзень заўсёды бывае ўслед за вясеннім раўнадзенствам.
Песні валачобныя - гэта гімн наступаючай вясне, сонцу, цяплу. Яны, відавочна, зарадзіліся незалежна ад калядаў і сталі ўнікальнай з'явай.
Характэрна, што асвянцоныя на Вялікдзень хлеб, соль, як і косці ад велікоднага стала, шалупінне ад яек ці самі велікодныя яйкі выкарыстоўваліся ў земляробчай працы, косці ад велікоднага застолля збіралі і закапвалі на ніве, каб пасевы не пацярпелі ад градабіцця. Скарынкі хлеба выкарыстоўвалі пры першым выхадзе на сяўбу зерняных, пры выгане скаціны ў поле і г. д.
У шэрагу раёнаў Беларусі Вялікдзень быў і памінальным днём. У першы дзень яго ішлі на могілкі і качалі на магілах велікодныя яйкі, у іншых месцах там жа і частаваліся, пакідаючы трошкі гарэлкі і закускі нябожчыкам. У каталікоў быў распаўсюджаны звычай хадзіць на магілы на пяты дзень Вялікадня.
Чацверты дзень Вялікадня ў шэрагу месц адзначалі як градавую сераду. Гэты дзень называлі яшчэ лядовым. У гэты дзень у царкве ставілі свечкі ад граду.
У заходніх раёнах Беларусі свечкі на магілы насілі яшчэ ў дзень грамніц, а найчасцей - у дзень усіх святых - першага лістапада па новаму стылю, аднак на могілках не частаваліся і нічога з яды не пакідалі. А ў большасці ж раёнаў Беларусі Вялікдзень мертвых як раней, так і цяпер адзначаюць у аўторак, радзей - у панядзелак. Гэта так называемая Радаўніца, ці Радуніца.
Такім чынам, Вялікдзень, ці Пасха - старажытнае свята жывелаводаў, пазней-земляробаў, язычніцкая аснова якога не выклікае сумнення.

*ДЗЯДЫ*"Прыхадзіце, дзяды-радзіцелі, і старыя, і малыя, хто на гэтай сялібе жываў, хлеба-солі ждаў. Прыхадзіце, дзяды-радзіцелі, к свайму сталу, к нашаму прыпечку, хлеба-солі засылайце, каб было чым душы памінаць год ад году, век ад веку."
Дзяды - гэта гуманны памінальны абрад, якім беларускі народ спрадвеку ўшаноўваў памяць намёрлых продкаў. Адбываліся яны ў асноўным у суботу, напярэдадні Змітравага дня. Дзяды - сваеасаблівы абрад, некалі ён падмацоўваўся вераю, нібыта душа нябожчыка сыходзіць ў гэты дзень на зямлю. Вось чаму да сустрэчы Дзядоў старанна рыхтаваліся: мужчыны прыбіралі панадворак, жанчыны завіхоўваліся ў хаце, як перад прыняццем дарагіх гасцей. Праціралі і завешвалі новымі ручнікамі абразы. Рабілася гэта дзеля таго, каб паказаць продкам, наколькі дбала падтрымліваецца нашчадкамі парадак у гаспадарцы.
На могілкі ішлі ўсей сям'ёй. Успаміналі памёрлых сваякоў, маліліся, амаль над кожнай магілай, галасілі жанчыны, прыпаўшы тварам да насыпу, звяртаючыся да нябожчыка як да жывога. Калі вярталіся дадому, то пачыналі памінальную вячэру.
Стол на Дзяды ахопліваў ледзь не ўсю нацыянальную кухню. Разам з абавязковымі рытуальнымі стравамі гатавалі ласункі якія былі асабліва любімыя ў памёрлых сваякоў. Пачыналі вячэру часцей за ўсё тады, калі надыходзіў час запальваць агонь. Апраналіся па-святочнаму, засцілалі стол белым абрусам. Гаспадар хаты ці старэйшы ў сям'і, запаліўшы свечку, прымацоўваў яе каля абразоў ці ставіў на стол і чытаў малітву. У народзе падрымліваецца вера, што душы продкаў нябочна прысутнічауць у хаце, для іх проста на стол, на акно ў асобную пасудзіну ў самым пачатку адліваецца гарэлка і адкладваецца ад кожнай стравы.
Як і на звычайных памінках, стоя вельмі часта пачыналі з куцці. Потым гаспадар падымаў чарку, памінаў нябожчыкаў, жадаў жывым прыждаць наступных Дзядоў. Застолле праходзіла ва ўспамінах памершых добрым словам, і добрым словам стараліся гаварыць толькі на сумныя тэмы. Сядзелі за сталом доўга. Гаварылі: "Трэба і паплакаць, і пашкадаваць пакойнічкаў, то яны нас не забудуць". Стол, як правіла, пакідалі непрыбранным - для падмацавання сіл памёршых, толькі засцілалі яго зверху абрусам. Так адзначаліся "Дзяды" раней і зараз.

*НАРАДЖЭННЕ 1 ХРЭСБІНЫ ДЗІЦЯЦІ*
Пры набліжэнні родаў жанчына імкнулася, каб пра гэта ведалі як мага менш людзей. Калі ў гаспадарцы мелася іншая будына, то жанчына ішла туды. Калі свабоднай будыны не было, то роды праходзілі ў хаце. На гэты час муж выправаджваў усіх з хаты. Даваў ім работу і наказваў хутка не вяртацца дадому. Рабіліся захады, каб пра наступленне родаў не даведаліся дзяўчаты. Калі ж здаралася такая неспадзёўка дзяўчына ўваходзіла ў хату ў час родаў, яна павінна была расплясці касу, набраць у рот вады і даць парадзісе выпіць са свайго роту - інакш роды пройдуць вельмі цяжка і ўсе абвінавацяць у гэтым дзяўчыну.
Роды адбываліся ўзімку ў хыце, улетку - у выраўнях, хлявах, гумнах. Бывала, што ў час родаў родзініца звярталася ў хату сваіх бацькоў і там жыла пасля родаў шэсць-восем дзён. Да парадзіхі звалі бабку-павітуху, па якую ішоў муж або замужная жанчына. Адпраўляючыся да павітухі, адразалі акрайчык хлеба, пасыпалі яго соллю і бралі з сабой. Па прыходзе да бабкі-павітухі гаварылі: "Хадзі, бабулічка, к нам. Нешта нашай маладусі ня дужа ладна дзелаецца." Накіроўваючыся да парадзіхі, бабка брала з сабой пірог або кавалачак хлеба. Бабка выконвала як рацыянальныя заходы да парадзіхі так выкарыстоўвала і розныя магічныя прыёмы. Нарадзіўшыгася дзіцяці бабка ніколі не брала голымі рукамі, а замотвала ў старое адзенне, каб яно пасля дзіцяці жыло ў багацці. Потым бабка перавязвала пупавіну пасмачкай чыстага лёну ці суравай ніткай. Пупавіну пераразалі хлопчыку на сякеры, нажы, дубовай кары ці кавалачку хлеба, малатку. Дзяўчынцы пераразалі на грэбне, верацяне, нітках, кружках, на нажніцах. Усе гэтыя прадметы вызначалі будучыю працу дзяцей. Пупавіна адвальвалася на чацверты-пяты дзень, і маці хавала яе ў куфар ці запіхвала ў дзірку, якая была прасвідравана для гэтай мэты ў сцяне хаты. Калі дзіцяце спаўнялася сем гадоў, яму давалі вузельчык з пупавінай развязаць, каб "развязаць свой розум".
Першае купанне таксама было абрадам. Пры першым купанні дзіця ляжала тварам на захад ці поўнач, а ў ваду клалі якія-небудзь прадметы. Існавала павер'е: калі дзіцяце пасля першага купання пакласці на правы бок, то яно ў далейшым жыцці будзе ўсё рабіць правай рукой і наадварот. Існавала сістэма варожбаў аб будучым лёсе дзіцяці ў залежнасці ад яго дня нараджэння: панядзелак - родзіцца няўмека, аўторак - нараджаюцца працавітыя людзі, серада - неакрэслены лёс, чацверг - будзе шанцаваць, але хуткая смерць, пятніца - лайдак, злодзей, субота - шчаслівымі, удачлівамі, нядзеля - самыя шчаслівыя людзі, якіх чакае шанцаванне і поспех.
Бабка пры купанні давала імя, а святар як правіла пагаджаўся. Светару неслі падарунак, каб ён назваў дзіця. Звычайна святар даваў імя дзіця па каляндару.
Пасля нараджэння дзіця ўсе жанчыны павіны былі наведаць роджаніцу, акрамя цяжарных, а тая што ішла ў адведку абавязкова павінна былі паляжаць у ложку.
Хрэсбіны імкнуліся адсвяткаваць ў дзень царкоўнага хрышчэння. Без запрашення на гэтую ўрачыстасць ніхто не прыходзіў. Хрэсбіны ўключалі ў сябе агульнае частаванне. Усе жанчыны, што ішлі на хрэсбіны неслі з сабой прадукты.
Спецыяльнай абрадавай стравай на хрэсбінах з'яўлялася бабіна каша, якую гатавала павітуха, або хросная бабка. Для гэтай стравы куплялі навы гаршок, які потым разбівалі. У час падзелу кашы, якая амаль заўсёды заставалася за кумам, прыходзіў бусел, які віншаваў бацькоў і прыносіў ляльку (калыску). На хрэсбінах заўсёды прысутнічалі песні, якія былі пранізаны малітвамі за лепшую долю дзіця. Бабіну кашу хутка з'ядалі, каб дзіця пачало хутчэй гаварыць і хадзіць. Вялікае значэнне меў абмен падарункамі паміж парадзіхай і кумамі і бабкай-павітухай. Як правіла парадзісе даравалі ручнік, абрус, хустку. Для бабкі і кумоў наміткі. Затым бабка рабіла магічныя дзеянні, каб лёс дзіця быў шчаслівы, пасля якіх быў рытуальны танец.
Да найбольш важных падзей, што суправаджаліся абрадывымі дзеяннямі і завяршалі сімвалічнае далученне навароджанага да сям'і і грамады адносіліся: ачышчэнне дзіцяці пасля царкоўнага памазання, з'яўленне першага зуба, першыя крокі і першые пастрыжэнне. Пакуль збіраліся госці дзіцяці купалі. Так адбывалася ачышчэнне. Для гэтага абрада існавала асабістая сумесь з вады, аўса і хмелю. Пры ачышчэнні дзіця ставілі на ножкі, а на яго галаву клалі абаранкі. Купала дзіця бабка-павітуха, прычым дзіця было ў начоўках. Гэтай сумяссю мылі твар усіх, хто быў у гасцях і выцяралі ручніком. Пасля ачышчэння ваду вылівалі у месца дзе ніхто не хадзіў і куды не заглядала сонца і месяц. Увесь гэты абрад адбываўся на трэці дзень пасля хрышчэння. Звячаі і абрады ячышчэння навароджанага завяршалі хрэсбінныя ўрачыстасці.
Радзіная абраднасць, як у цэлым уся традыцыйная народная абраднасць зведала на сабе негатыўны ўплыў сталінска-брэжнеўскай паліткі, што прывяло да глыбокага крызісу беларускай нацыянальнай культуры.
Другі момант знікненне - знішчэнне сялянства як класа.
Трэці - агульны нізкі культурны ўзровень, вялізарны разрыў паміж штодзенным побытам, масавай культурай жыхароў рэспублікі, з аднаго боку і здабыткамі беларускай нацыянальнай культуры, распрацаванай літаратарамі, навукоўцамі, мастакамі - з другога.

----------


## kleo_leonidovna

Приобщение детей к белорусской культуре и  искусству
Сегодня, когда мы говорим о возрождении белорусской культуры, которая приобретает новые качества и масштабы, первым делом думаем о народном творчестве, о расширении его роли в нашей жизни, об обновлении отношений к нему. Чтобы дерево зеленело и цвело, необходимо укреплять его корни. И тут нельзя преувеличивать ту роль, какую может и должно отыграть народное творчество в воспитании поколений, в приобщении их к культуре, искусству, творчеству. Поэтому так остро встаёт проблема в детских садика, ведь воспитание национального самосознания у детей нужно начинать уже с самого маленького возраста, как только ребёнок начинает делать первые осознанные шаги.
	Приобщение к культуре, искусству. Творчеству белорусского народа начинается с самых простых жанров: белорусские народные сказки, белорусские народные игры, песни. Благодаря ним дети начинают понимать красоту белорусского языка. Под влиянием фольклора песни и танцы становятся выразительными и образными.
	Конечно, говоря о воспитании национального самосознания детей нельзя не сказать о воспитании любви детей к белорусскому языку. Ведь в обществе невозможно жить без знания родного языка, невозможно развивать ребёнка как личность.
	Приобщая детей к святыням своего народа – родному языку, мы содействуем не только обогащению, но и развитию познавательных и интеллектуальных возможностей детей, ведь самое дорогое в жизни это то, что с ранних лет заложено в сердце. И поэтому, родной язык является связным звеном в приобщении детей к общечеловеческим ценностям, истокам народной мудрости.
	А где так ярко выразить красоту белорусского языка как не в белорусских народных песнях и во всём народном творчестве. Поэтому, работая над задачей, я стремлюсь на занятиях музыки познакомить детей с некоторыми песнями, танцами, музыкальными инструментами, историей быта белорусского народа, праздниками и обрядами.
	Каждое занятие начинается с музыкального приветствия на белорусском языке: “Добрай раніцы”, “Добры дзень” а заканчиваем - “Да пабачэння”. Малыши сначала поют неосознанно, только лишь повторяя за мной отдельные слоги, а, уже немного повзрослев, они делают это более осознанно и знают, что это их родной язык.
	Знакомство с примерами народного творчества я начинаю уже с самого маленького возраста, т.к. период раннего и дошкольного детства – наиболее благоприятный для развития. Именно этот возраст способен быстро познавать окружающий мир, впитывать большое количество впечатлений. Ребёнок учится по отдельным звукам белорусского языка и мелодии позже осваивать умение понимать язык.
	Первые музыкальные произведения – это небольшие фольколорные попевки. Потешки и колыбельные. Именно они дают самые главные и простые понятия о жизни белорусского народа, воспитывают эстетическое отношение к природе, ко всему окружающему миру.
	Колыбельные – самый лучший и популярный песенный жанр, который бытует в каждой семье. Поэтому самые простые произведения, которые малыши слушают на музыкальных занятиях – колыбельные. Имено в колыбельных сохраняется та связь с родителями. В частности с мамой, которую ребёнок ощущает подсознательно. В белорусских колыбельных обращает на себя внимание очень тонкое ощущение особенности детской психологии. Восприятие детей. Их повышенная эмоциональность. Очень хорошо про колыбельную сказал Нил Гилевич: “Слухаючы такую песню – гэтую адвечную і неўміручую песню матчынай любві,- міжволі думаеш: можа быць менавіта адсюль, вось з такой калыханкі. З яе самай геніяльнай на зямлі мелодыі і пачынаецца чалавек”.
	Ребенок, внимательно вслушиваясь в несложный мотив колыбельной, учится подпевать отдельные звуки, выполнять простые движения: покачивания, повороты, учится слушать первые мелодии. И чем больше ребёнок накапливает в себе этот материал, тем быстрее развиваются другие качества и стороны: эмоциональная отзывчивость, творчество, речь, память, слух и т.д.
	С помощью колыбельной ребёнок знакомится с окружающим миром т.к. в колыбельных поётся про домашних животных, птиц, зверей. Про их приключения. Главным персонажем большинства колыбельных является кот. Ведь кота держали раньше в каждом доме, он был первым животным, с которым знакомился ребёнок. 

Хадзіў каток па капусце,
Насіў сончык у белай хустцы.
Усім сончык прадаваў,
А табе. Зосю, дарма даў.

Ходзіць кот па сенажаці,
Кліча сон ён да дзіцяці.
-	Ой, Сонечку-галубочку,
Прысні маю Ганулечку.

	В белорусских колыбельных кот помогает хозяину ткать, молотить, прясть. Такие произведения не только показывают быт людей, но и воспитывают уважение к труду.
	Как только дети осваивают первые несложные движения, получают первые навыки. Переходим к простым попевкам, песенкам. Они сопровождаются движениями рук, пальчиков и ножек. Попевки несут в себе уже другие задачи. Они веселят детей, дают возможность выразить свои эмоции и чувства. Конечно разучивая и исполняя попевки, дети развивают не только речь, чувство ритма, учатся понимать и чувствовать характер произведений. Учатся двигаться в соответствии с текстом на белорусском языке. Попевки являются наиболее доступным материалом для развития чувства ритма – это тоже серьёзная  и тяжёлая проблема. Наиболее глубокое теоретическое обоснование находим у Теплова: «Всякий ритм есть движение… В создании и развитии чувства ритма принимает участие всё наше тело. Без телесных ощущений ритма не может быть воспринят ритм музыкальный».
	Попевки разучиваются во всех группах. Небольшой диапазон попевок, разучиваемых в младших группах, даёт возможность развивать певчески глосо, т.к. в раннем возрасте голосовой аппарат ребёнка очень деликатный и податливый. Хрящики гортани эластичны и гибкие. Детская гортань в 3-6 раз меньше, чем взрослая. Короткие и тонкие голосовые связки образуют узкую щель. Поэтому диапазон детского голоса невелик.
	Попевки помогают взрослому установить контакт с детьми. Также попевки являются связующим звеном при ознакомлении с первыми сказками т.к. в каждой попевке присутствует какой-либо герой. Попевка рассчитана на образное восприятие героев. А в целом попевки знакомят детей с окружающим миром, открывают перед ним свет звуков и красок, движений. Попевки дают детям первые практические навыки, через них дети осваивают моральные и трудовые нормы и понятия. А также попевки развивают речь детей т.к. известно, что музыка и речь имеют некоторые общие качества – это ритм, темп, мелодия. А развитая речь детей закрепляется в песнях.
	Таким образом, видна связь между попевками и песнями. В средних и старших группах попевки позволяют закреплять полученные навыки и умения. А также более широкий диапазон позволяет более эффективно развивать певческий голос детей.
Полученные знания белорусского языка также позволяют глубоко раскрыть красоту белорусских песен. Песня была, есть и остаётся самым массовым и самым доступным музыкальным жанром. Поэтому естественно. Что музыкальное воспитание тоже основано на исполнении и слушании песен. Разучивая белорусские народные песни на белорусском языке. Я стараюсь разговаривать с детьми на белорусском языке.
	Считается. Что белорусский язык способствует развитию речи детей. Даже если ребёнок не сможет правильно сказать какое-то слово на белорусском языке. При попытке произнести его, активизируются определённые группы мышц лица, языка, голосовых связок. Так губноязычные Б,М,П хорошо активизируют губы. Губноязычные Ж,В,Ф активизируют язык. Образование согласных Т,П связано со значительным усилием дыхания, а Б,Д,Р являются средством стимулирования и голосовых связок и дыхания. Согласные Л,М,Н,Р имеют исключительное значение для формирования голоса детей. А гласные позволяют сделать речь детей плавной и музыкальной, а также развивать певческие способности детей. Те языки, которые имеют большое количество гласных. Считаются более музыкальными. Ведь каждая гласная при пении используется с большой эффективностью для голоса.
	В белорусском языке есть 6 основных гласных: И,Э,А,О,У,Ы и четыре сложные гласных звука: Е,Ё,Ю,Я. Гласная И помогает разработке сильного, яркого звука, активно содействует усилению слабых голосовых мышц, очищает дыхательные пути. Гласная А содействует выработке правильного звукообразования. Гласная О хорошо поднимает мягкое нёбо, освобождает мышцы гортани от напряжения. Оно помогает активировать губы.
	Белорусская народная песня является важным средством формирования певческих навыков детей. Она не только обладает огромным вокально-педагогическим материалом, но и является эффективным средством идейно-эстетического и морального воспитания детей. Объясняется это тем, что многие фольклорные песни совершенны по форме, высокоидейны по содержанию и доступные для использования детьми.
	Очень широко в своей практике я использую наравне с белорусскими народными песнями и песни современных композиторов на белорусском языке. Что даёт возможность знакомить детей не только с жизнью белорусов в прошлом, но и с жизнью сегодня. Показать, как бережно хранит наш родной язык белорусский народ. В основном это песни композиторов Я.Жабко, Е.Ремизовской, В.Серых, С.Д.Галкиной и других композиторов.
	Основные методические принципы, которыми я пользуюсь при работе над детской песней основываются на учёте особенностей детского восприятия искусства и строения голосового аппарата. Этот принцип выделяет основные элементы методики усвоения народной песни:
1.	соответствие фольклорного материала возрастным особенностям детей.
2.	простота и доступность материала.
3.	сопровождение пения показом игрушек, картинок, что обеспечивает связь между пением, предметом и действием.
4.	соединение музыкального материала с движением детей.
5.	использование при работе над народной песней музыкальных инструментов.
Огромное место в воспитании национального самосознания детей занимают игры. Педагогика рассматривает игру как один из средств воспитания детей дошкольного возраста. Народные игры, в которых используется музыка, относятся одновременно и к числу творческих. И двигательных, поэтому они содействуют и музыкальному и общему развитию детей. В играх наиболее ярко выражается  связь с бытом и жизнью белорусского народа. Например, игры, связанные с земледелием: «Проса», «Мак» знакомят детей с работой людей, развивают фантазию и творчество. Игры «Коршун», «Заинька», «Верабей» и др. знакомят  детей с животными и птицами Белоруссии. А игры «Дожджык» и «Дзед Мароз» и другие связаны со временами года, дают начальное представление о праздниках и обрядах. Также игры вносят в деятельность детей элементы соревнования, скорости, сообразительности. Народные мелодии, которые легко запоминаются, содействуют развитию у детей музыкальной памяти и слуха, воспитывают любовь к белорусской музыке. Игры приносят детям радость и эмоциональный подъём. Педагогические исследования показывают, что основное желание у детей – это желание двигаться. Как раз игра и даёт возможность для осуществления самых различных движений. Характер игр меняется с возрастом детей. Самые маленькие детки, которые ещё не могут выявить свои возможности самостоятельно, принимают участие в игре пассивно. Приобретение самостоятельности в содействии обозначает следующий этап в играх, когда дети начинают сами, без помощи взрослого организовывать своё время. Широко используются игры без музыки. Они дают возможность детям подвигаться на улице, во время музыкальных занятий летом.
	Конечно, работая над песнями, попевками, играми нельзя упускать ещё одну сторону фольклорной музыки – танцы и хороводы. Именно танцы и хороводы сопровождали пение народа на праздниках и гуляниях. Знакомя детей с определённым танцем или хороводом, я обращаю внимание на те праздники, когда тот или иной танец исполняли. Наиболее распространённым белорусским танцем являются польки. Детям нравится их весёлый характер, возможность подыграть на белорусских народных инструментах, белорусские польки органично соединяют хореографию, музыку и поэтическое искусство.
	Песня, музыка, танец – вот три основные народного искусства, которые сопровождают белорусский народ на всём протяжении его исторического пути. Народная пословица говорит: «Были б песни – будут и танцы». Поэтому, обучая детей, я в первую очередь обратилась именно к этим музыкальным жанрам. Но это не означает. Что вся моя работа основана только на этих жанрах белорусской музыки. По возможности мы знакомимся с музыкальными инструментами, слушаем записи с их звучание, учимся играть на инструментах из шумового оркестра. Часть занятия отводится для слушания музыкальных произведений, написанных белорусскими композиторами.
	Весь фольклорный музыкальный материал в работе с детьми подразделяется в следующих направлениях:
1.	музыка для прослушивания
2.	музыка для подпевания и пения
3.	музыка для сопровождения движений
4.	музыка для проведения игр
5.	музыка для сопровождения танцев
6.	музыкальные произведения, обработанные для детских музыкальных ансамблей.
Все полученные навыки и умения дети показывают на утренниках и развлечениях, фольклорных праздниках.
	Невозможно представить себе культурного человека, который бы не знал истории, обрядов, праздников своего народа, языка. Поэтому интерес к истории родного края, обрядам и обычаям белорусского народа, любовь и уважение к своему языку нужно воспитывать в первую очередь с маленьких деток. Имеется в виду воспитание, в первую очередь чутких, бережных отношений к своему прошлому, заинтересованность в получении исторических, краеведческих и этнографических знаний. Для достижения этих целей в садах организуют «Белорусские комнаты», где собраны материалы. Куда дети ходят на экскурсии или занятия. Для того чтобы развить  индивидуальные способности детей, обогатить их знания о Беларуси, создаются фольклорные, танцевальные и театральные кружки.
	Я считаю, что каждый человек должен знать свой язык, уметь петь народные песни, знать народные танцы, знать, как из века в век праздновали в нашем крае праздники, любить родные места, свою родину – Беларусь и передавать эти знания и любовь нашим детям. А закончу эту работу я хочу фразой, которую сказал В.А. Сухомлинский: «Музыкальное воспитание – это не воспитание музыканта, а, прежде всего, воспитание человека»

----------

Алусик (20.06.2016)

----------


## kleo_leonidovna

От автора
Все лето листья подставляли солнцу свои ладош¬ки и щечки, спинки и животики. И до того налились и пропитались солнцем, что к осени стали как сол¬нышки — багряными и золотыми. Налились, отяжеле¬ли и потекли. Зашумел в лесу золотой дождь.
Н. (Ziadtcoe
Осень — мастерица наряжать деревья в яркие уборы, которые восхища¬ют, поражают сочетанием тонов и оттенков, доходят до высшего своего со¬вершенства. Но это последний их наряд, и в душе поселяется тихая грусть...
Сентябрь — начало осени,
Короче дни становятся
А дошколята в первый раз
За знаньями торопятся.
Во многих странах 1 сентября начинается учебный год, треть населения планеты садится за школьные парты. Астрологи говорят: солнце в сентябре перемещается по зодиакальному знаку Девы, которым управляет Меркурий — планета обучения. Она еще и планета молодежи. А пока человек учится — он не стареет. Вот почему многие ждут наступления сентября.
Первенец осени — сентябрь — изменчив нравом, способен на причуды. Хмурнем его называют за «угасание» солнца и частое ненастье. Поэты назы¬вают его вечером года за множество облаков и быстрое угасание дня. У бело¬русов и украинцев сентябрь называется вераснем (цветет вереск).
В сентябре еще тепло, он как бы кланяется вслед ушедшему лету. Поэто¬му сентябрь и внук знойного июля. В этом же месяце — бабье лето. Откуда произошло такое название? Первая версия: летающие паутинки, напоми¬нающие женские волосы. Вторая: бабье лето так же коротко, как молодость у крестьянки. Третья: у сельских женщин, трудившихся все лето, наступает время передышки.
Начинают моросить дожди, краснеть и желтеть листья; линяют шубы зверей; деревья украшаются разноцветными листьями; грибы прячутся под листочками...
Бродит осень по лесным тропинкам и наводит свои порядки: натягивает в воздухе тонкие серебристые паутинки и по ним, как по телеграфу, передает
3
лесу сообщение, что пора сбрасывать свой наряд. Листва тут же начинает преображаться. Недаром сентябрь называют золотым месяцем осени. Астро¬номы считают началом осени день осеннего равноденствия — 23 сентября.
27 сентября (по старому стилю — 14) отмечается праздник Воздвижения Креста Господня. В народном календаре он связывался с движением земли, сменой времен года: «Воздвижение кафтан сдвинет, шубу надвинет». Птицы летят, направляясь на юг, змеи отправляются в лес на зимовье.
Листья скребутся, лопочут, шуршат, Кружатся, скачут, плывут и летят. Ярко художник расцветил наряды. Словно живые, вальсируют рядом.
Октябрь — второй месяц осени. Его называют листопадныком, листопа¬дом — месяцем опадающих листьев.
У него есть еще одно название — грязник, месяц осеннего бездорожья. Октябрь — месяц переменной погоды. Дожди продолжительны, холодны. В народе говорят: «В октябре дождь — не проедешь, не пройдешь». Хотя октябрь — хмурый месяц, но и в нем, особенно в начале месяца, устанавли¬вается временами хорошая, солнечная погода. В такие дни в ясном и про¬зрачном воздухе плывут тонкие нити паутинок с маленькими паучками-путешественниками. Приветливо светит солнце. Появляется свежая зеленая травка. Из-под коры деревьев, из разных щелей вылезают днем насекомые, которые уже спрятались на зиму. Кое-где летают на солнце бабочки IT стреко¬зы. Чудесные дни золотой осени продолжаются.
Окончился листопад, и заканчивается птичий осенний отлет. Не хо¬лод гонит птичьи стаи на юг, а голод. Если в лесу много рябины, дрозды-рябинники с отлетом не спешат. Не спешит и грач. Он живет в наших краях семь месяцев, дольше других перелетных птиц. Грачом начинается птичья весна, и грачом кончается птичья осень. Последние перелетные птицы: гра¬чи, чайки и лебеди. Есть народная примета: «Лебедь летит к снегу». Пройдет два-три дня после их отлета, и в небе начинают кружиться снежинки, белые и легкие, как лебединый пух. Появляются новые гости — снегири. Спит на дне реки сом, спит в лесу под ворохом листьев, свернувшись в клубочек, колючий еж. Но медведь еще бродит. Он ждет, чтобы насыпало больше снега: вот тогда будет в берлоге тепло. Ночью воют в лесу волки. Осенью и зимой они ведут бродячий образ жизни. Они ходят целыми семьями (волк, волчиха и волчата).
В октябре, в октябре Стынут лужи на заре. Этот месяц — почтальон, Всем приносит письма он. Желтые, красные, Самые разные...
4
Я прочту письмо сама. Пишут в нем: «Идет зима. Стонет ветер у дверей, Одевайся потеплей!»
Ноябрь — самый пасмурный месяц в году. Низкое небо почти всегда затянуто серыми тучами. День за днем, с утра до вечера дует ветер, холод¬но, временами выпадает мокрый снег. Деревья в са^ах и лесах стоят черные, голые, мокрые. Одни только ели и сосны никогда не теряют своей вечной зеленой красы.
Ноябрь — последний месяц осени. Ложится в берлогу медведь, засыпа¬ют в норах барсуки. Белки меняют свой летний мех на зимний: были рыжи¬ми — стали серыми. От них не отстают и зайцы: вместо рыжевато-бурого меха у них появляется зимний — белый и пушистый. Теперь их нелегко заметить на снегу.
Ноябрь имеет много прозвищ: снеговей, бездорожник, полузимник и лета обидчик, сумерки года, твердолоб, канун зимы. В народе говорят: «В ноябре мужик с телегой прощается, в сани забирается». Предназначение ноября — соединить глубокую осень с устойчивой зимой.
Осенние месяцы не спутаешь друг с другом: у каждого свой характер и цвет. Осень вдохновляет писателей, поэтов, художников на создание за¬мечательных произведений. Это прекрасная пора года!

Осень в гостях у малышей
Зал украшен по-осеннему. На центральной стене панорама осеннего леса: листопад, серые тучки, капли дождя. Реквизит: корзина с осенни¬ми листьями, корзина с красными косынками, ветка рябины, шапочки грибов, тучка (плоскостная) с прикрепленными на ниточках капелька¬ми дождя, солнышко (плоскостное), большой красочный зонт, корзина с яблоками для детей. Под музыку (фонограмму) в зал свободно заходят дети. Читают стихотворения Н. Некрасовой, Ю. Михайленко.
Ведущая (воспитатель).
Здравствуй, здравствуй, Осень золотая!
Паутинки в воздухе летают,
Раскраснелись клены всем на диво,
До чего же, Осень, ты красива! Сейчас мы расскажем о ней стихами.
1-й ребенок. Промелькнуло быстро лето, Пробежало по цветам.
2-й ребенок. За горами ходит' где-то И без нас скучает там.
3-й ребенок. А за ним умчались птицы
В край, где жарко круглый год.
4-й ребенок. Осень в двери к нам стучится, Осень в гости к нам идет.
Под музыку вальса (любая) в зале появляется  Осень  (взрослый), у нее в руках корзина с осенними листьями.
Осень. Приветствую всех! Я — Осень, друзья! Листочки в подарок я всем принесла. Сейчас я листочки всем детям раздам. (Раздает.) Скажите, листочки понравились вам?
Песня-танец «Осенние листочки» (муз. С.Галкиной) [5] (движения выполняются в свободном построении, в соответствии с текстом).
6
О сень. В лес попала золотой,
Закрывает путь листвой.
(Ходит между детьми и отодвигает листочки в сторону.)
Ой! Это дети! Я узнала! Сама листья раздавала!
Дети относят листья в корзину к Осени и садятся на стульчики.
Ведущая. Осень, милая, садись,
С нами вместе веселись. Детки песенку споют, О тебе стихи прочтут.
1-й ребенок. Пожелтел зеленый сад, Листья желтые летят, Дождик часто моросит, Нам гулять он не велит.
2-й ребенок. Нам не страшен дождик злой, Зонтик мы возьмем с собой.
3-й ребенок. И наденем мы на ножки Свои новые сапожки.
Песня «Осень, осень» (муз. И. Лукониной) [14]
Осень. Спасибо за стихи и песню. А у меня есть осенние сюр¬призы для вас.
Посмотрите, у меня веточка рябинки.
А в корзиночке лежат красные косынки.
Девочкам наденем на головку их.
На кого похожими стали дети в них? (Ответы детей.)
Девочки-рябинки, танец свой начните,
Осень золотую вы с собой возьмите.
Танец «Рябинки» (муз. С. Галкиной) [5]
О с е н ь. Ну а мальчикам грибочки мы наденем поскорей. Становитесь, дети, в пары и танцуйте веселей.
Девочки-рябинки и мальчики-грибочки становятся парами и танцуют любой парный танец (на усмотрение музыкального руководителя).
Осень. А в этой корзинке у меня мои друзья: солнышко и до¬ждик. (Показывает плоскостные изображения.)
Когда светит солнышко, можно погулять:
Хлопать, топать весело, прыгать и скакать. (Показывает солнышко)
7
Если тучка хмурится и грозит дождем —
Спрячемся под зонтиком, дождик переждем. (Показывает тучку.)
А где наш зонтик?
В е д у гц а я. Бот он! (Показывает зонт.)
Игра «Солнышко и дождик» (муз. М. Раухвергера) [8] (прово¬дит Осень).
На музыку «Солнце» Осень поднимает вверх солнце, пряча тучку за спину. Дети свободно танцуют, прыгают, скачут, бегают по залу, хлопают в ла¬доши и т. д. На музыку «Дождик» — закрывает солнце тучкой, покачивая
капельки.
Осень. Убегайте от дождя!
Ведущая. Открываю зонтик я!
Дети бегут прятаться под зонт.
Осень. Вышло солнышко опять — Можно всем идти гулять.
Игра повторяется несколько раз.
С вами весело играть, Песни петь и танцевать. Я за все благодарю, Детям яблоки дарю. Ведущая. Мы потом их раздадим,
Всем по яблочку дадим.
II листочки мы возьмем,
В нашу группу отнесем.
Будем группу украшать,
Тебя, Осень, вспоминать.
Осень машет на прощание детям рукой и под музыку вальса (любого), по¬кружив несколько раз, покидает зал. Ведущая, взяв корзину с яблоками, вместе с детьми уходит в группу.

----------

Елена_дор75 (09.06.2018)

----------


## kleo_leonidovna

С.Д. Галкина
Праздники в детском саду
ОСЕНЬ (простите, это продолжение)
В гостях у бабушки Ани
Зал украшен по-осеннему. На полу разбросаны листья: красные, зеленые, желтые, оранжевые. На центральной стене плоскостное изображение осеннего леса. На его фоне красочный домик. Рядом небольшая ширма в виде куста или заборчика для кукольного представления, мешок с се-
8
мечками, ведерко с рыбкой, корзина с морковкой, корзина с фруктами для четей (яблоки или груши). Звучит музыка, дети свободно заходят в зал.
В е д у щ а я. Посмотрите, красота какая! Пришла к нам осень золотая! Леса, сады украсила она,
В больших и малых городах — бульвары и дома. Давайте мы об осени стихи сейчас прочтем И песенку прощальную осеннюю споем.
1-й ребенок. Листья золотые падают, летят.
Листья золотые устилают сад. 2-й ребенок. Много на дорожках листьев золотых,
Мы букет хороший сделаем из них. 3-й ребенок. Мы букет поставим посреди стола,
Осень золотая в гости к нам пришла!
В е д у щ а я. Предлагаю погулять — Будем листья собирать!
Под фонограмму собирают листья в обе руки.
Песня-танец «Осенние листочки» (муз. С. Галкиной) [5]
Ведущая обращает внимание детей на красочный домик.
В е д у щ а я. Посмотрите, дети, возле леса домик стоит. Какой он красивый и нарядный! Его осень украсила своими разноцветны¬ми листочками. Здесь живет бабушка Аня. Давайте постучим к ней и пригласим к нам на праздник.
Дети стучат кулачком по кулачку: тук-тук-тук!
Б а б у ш к а Ли я. Кто ко мне стучится? Кто меня зовет? Кто ко мне в гости идет?
Дети. Это мы, дети!
Б а б у ш к а А и я (выходит). Здравствуйте, любимые внучата! Как вас много! Вы такие красивые и нарядные! Что у вас за праздник сегодня?
Дети. Осенний!
Ведущая. Приглашаем тебя, бабушка Аня, на наш праздник. Мы хотим тебя порадовать, создать хорошее настроение.
Б а б у ш к а А и я. Спасибо, дорогие! И у меня для каждого найдется ласковое слово. (Гладит каждого по голове, сопровождая движения прибаутками, называя настоящее имя ребенка)
9
Моя внученька в дому,                У Ванн руки в бок,
Что оладушки в меду.                  Глазки в потолок.
Что оладушки в меду,                  Пойдешь за порог,
Сладко яблочко в саду.                Не упади поперек.
Никогда не плачь,                      Котик в избушке
Куплю калач,                             Печет ватрушки.
Не плачь, не кричи,                    Тому-сему продает,
Куплю тебе три.                         А деткам так лает.
Кого приласкала, кого похвалила,
А Осень и ко мне приходила!
Дом и сад мой навестила,
Все кругом позолотила!
Ветерок ей помогал,
Листья с дерева срывал.
А ветер сильный... Покажите, какой. (Лети дуют.)
Веду щ а я. А у нас песенка такая есть. Хочешь послушать?
Песня «Осень» (муз. И. Кишко) [13]
Бабушка Аня. Листики я собрала и вам в подарок пригото¬вила. А где же они? Куда я их положила? Забыла... Спрошу-ка я у Белочки. Может быть, она видела? Здравствуй, Белочка-соседка.
Белочка. Здравствуй, бабушка Аня.
Б а б у ш к а Аня. Почему заходишь редко?
Белочка. Вся в заботах я с утра.
Бабушка Аня. Помоги мне, будь добра!
Я листочки золотые собирала для ребят, Чтоб украсили на праздник Свой любимый детский сад.
Б е л о ч к а. Хоть везде я побывала, Но листочков не видала. Собирала я орешки, Ягоды и сыроежки. Ой! А что же за корзинку На крылечке вижу я? Видно, ты вчера листочки Позабыла у меня.
Б а б у ш к а А н я. Я тебя благодарю,
Мешок семечек дарю.
Песня-танец «Осенняя песня» (муз. Л. Александрова) [8]
10
Бабушка Аня. Сейчас отдохнем и поиграем. (Ставит стульчик в центре зала. Лети садятся перед ней на ковер.)
Обыгрывание стихотворения Е. Каргановой
У вас есть замечательные друзья. Они умеют играть и собирать игрушки, умеют умываться, кормить кошку и курочку. А еще они умеют хлопать в ладоши. (Громко хлопают) Что это за друзья? (Отве¬ты детей.) Правильно, ладошки. А еще их называют ладушками, это значит ладные, умелые, хорошие. Поднимите их высоко, покажите мне. (Поднимают.) Посмотрим, что они умеют делать.
1. Мыли мылом ушки (моют),
Мыли мылом ножки (потирают колени). Вот какие ладушки, Ладушки-ладошки (крутят кистями рук).
2.  Наварили кашки (крутят кистями рук вверху), Помешали ложкой (мешают),
Вот какие...
3.  Курочке-пеструшке Покрошили крошки (сыплют). Вот какие...
4.  Строили ладошки
Домик для матрешки (строят «Л»). Вот какие...
5. Принесли ладошки (кулачок перед собой) Ягоды в лукошке,
Вот какие...
6. Прилегли ладошки (у щеки) Отдохнуть немножко, Вот какие...
7. Ладушки резвятся (хлопают), В праздник веселятся,
Вот какие... В е д у щ а я. А у нас песенка есть про них. Песня «Ладушки» (русская народная мелодия) [8]
Предлагаю погулять,
На дорожке поплясать,
Ну, а если дождь пойдет,
Зонтик нас убережет.
Б а б у ш к а А н я. Где же мой зонтик? Куда я его положила? За¬была... Вспомнила!
И
Был Медведь в гостях вчера,
Зонтик я ему дала,
Чтобы лап не промочил,
На дворе ведь дождик был. (Стучится к Медведю.)
Появляется М е д в е д ь.
Здравствуй, дорогой Мишутка! Не промокла вчера шубка? Зонтик можешь мне отдать? Я иду с детьми гулять.
М и ш к а. Зонтик выручил меня,
Спрятал шубку от дождя.
От души благодарю,
Очень я тебя люблю! (Отдает зонт.)
Бабушка А н я. Свежей рыбкой угощайся. (Дает ведерко срытой!) И силенок набирайся!
Игра «Солнышко и дождик» (муз. М. Раухвергера) [8]
Бабушка Аня. Инструменты где? Беда! Бубны спрятались куда? С зайцами вчера играла, Может, там их потеряла?
Давайте постучим к зайке и спросим.
Дети стучат кулачком по кулачку.
Тук-тук-тук! Не слышит Зайка. Спит, наверно, побегайка. Зайка, Заинька, проснись! Если дома, покажись!
Заик а. Слышу, бабушка, тебя. Здравствуй, милая моя! Чем взволнована, бабуля?
Бабушка Аня. Инструменты не найду я! Инструменты не видал На полянке, где скакал?
Заик а. Не волнуйся, вот они,
На крылечке, посмотри. Нашел бубны под кустом И забрал с собою в дом.
12
Бабушка Аня. За вниманье и сноровку
Угощу тебя морковкой. Игра с бубнами (любая двухчастная музыка).
Лети сидят на стульчиках. В руках у каждого бубен.
Музыка А.   Ритмично стучат в бубен, с окончанием музыки кладут
бубен на стульчик и танцуют. Музыка Б.    Свободный  танец.   С окончанием музыки  берут  бубны
и садятся на стульчики. Игра повторяется 3—4 раза.
Бабушка Аня. С удовольствием играли, Пели песни, танцевали. Снова в гости приходите II меня повеселите. Всех зверей я одарила. Думали, про вас забыла? Вот вам фрукты, забирайте, Бабу Аню вспоминайте!
Ведущая берет корзину с фруктами, благодарит бабушку Аню, и все по¬кидают зал.

----------


## kleo_leonidovna

С.Д. Галкина
Осень-затейница
Зал украшен по-осеннем\г. На центральной стене осенний лес; немного впе¬реди — большой плоскостной гриб в виде ширмы, на нем (или в прорезан¬ные окошки) будут появляться звери (кукловоды: старшие дети или взрослые); рядом — березка, на ее ветках висят разноцветные шарики с загадками (кап¬сулы от киндер-сюрпризов), их количество зависит от номеров утренника; на одной из веток висит дудка. Звучит музыка (фонотрамма), дети свободно
заходят в зал.
1-я веду щ а я (вруках букет из листьев).
Как красиво в нашем зале! Мы гостей к себе позвали, Чтоб на празднике осеннем Видеть ваше выступленье.
2-я веду щ а я. Березка нарядная зал украшает,
На праздник осенний ребят приглашает. Смотрите, как золотом листья горят, Прекрасен и ярок березки наряд! На ветке — волшебная дудка-дуда. Красивые песни играет всегда.
13
Кто хочет на дудочке этой сыграть И Осень-затейницу в гости позвать?
Ребенок играет на дудочке. Заходит Осень.
Осень. Встречайте Осень! Вот и я! Привет осенний вам, друзья! За летом сразу я шагаю И в золото все наряжаю. В лесу летают паутинки. И листья, словно балеринки. Кружатся в воздухе, порхают, Прощаться с вами не желают.
В е д у щ а я. Про осень дети песню знают, Тебе послушать предлагают.
Песня «Осень» (муз. Н.^Лу кониной) [14]
Осень. Убором осенним березка сияет.
Смотрите, как зал ваш она украшает! Хочу поделиться я новостью важной: Сюрпризы вас ждут на веточке каждой.
Дети по желанию выходят к березке и открывают л юбую капсулу. В каждой
из них под номерами помещены все задания и загадки. (Ведущий читает
те, которые нужны по сценарию.)
1. Кто знает стихи — выходите смелей, Порадуйте Осень и наших гостей.
1-й ребенок. У асеншм скверы На прагулцы дзещ. Жоутае, барвовае Лшнейка у букеце.
2-й ребенок. Ветрык павявае — Aicue падсыпае, Iяно шапоча — У букеты хоча.
В м е с т е. Дзещ у захапленш:
— Дзякуй, сквер асенш! (П. Гал1ноуская)
2.  Рано-рано, на рассвете, прилетел холодный ветер, За окном тихонько сел, вас послушать захотел.
Песня «Осень» (муз. И. Кишко) [13]
14
3. Что за овощи на грядке утром делают зарядку? Крепкие, зеленые, хороши соленые.
Игра-хоровод «Огуречики» (русская народная мелодия «Каку на¬ших у ворот») [9]
Лети, взявшись  за руки,  образуют круг.   Водящий  (ведущая)  выбирает ребенка на роль Мышки. Она присаживается в стороне.
В о д я щ и й  (ходит внутри круга).
В огороде я гуляю и огурчики сажаю.
Раз, два, три, четыре. (Дотрагиваясь до плеча ребенка, выбирает его на роль Огурчика, огурчики приседают.)
Грядку сделаю пошире.
(Становится в круг, идут по кругу шагом вправо.)
Огуречики сидят и на солнышко глядят. (Поют все.)
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля, и на солнышко глядят. (Поют огурчики.)
Выйди, Саша (или другое имя), поскорей
И водичкой нас полей. (Поют все.)
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля, и водичкой нас полей. (Поют огурчики.)
(Останавливаются и поворачиваются лицом в круг. Выходит мальчик с лейкой и «поливает огурцы».)
Огуречики растут, громко песенку поют. (Медленно поднимаются.)
Ля-ля-ля-ля-л.я-ля-ля, громко песенку поют. (Поют все.)
Бойко пляшут огурцы.
Ах, какие молодцы! (Хлопают, огурчики танцуют.)
(Танец переходит в игру.)
Дети (вместе). Огуречик! Огуречик! Не ходи натотконечик! Там Мышка живет, тебе хвостик отгрызет!
(Дети берутся за руки и поднимают вверх. В образовавшиеся «воротики» огурчики убегают от Мышки. Запятнанные огурчики становятся в общий круг. Непойманный Огурчик объявляется победителем. Играют 5—4 раза с новы¬ми героями.)
4. Что, скажите, нужно взять, чтобы полечку сыграть? И чтоб ножки Юрки, Янки заскакали на полянке?
Инсценировка песни «Дудка» (муз. С. Альхимович, слова народ¬ные) [12]
5. Прежде чем в игру сыграть, Прошу загадку отгадать. Кому глаза мы закрываем? От кого все убегаем?
15
Игра «Жмурка» (муз. Ф. Фяотова) [И]
Осень. Как интересно здесь у вас!
Мы в лес отправимся сейчас. Обманчива в нем тишина. О чем расскажет нам она? Лесные приоткроем двери, Готовятся к зиме здесь звери. Чтобы узнать, какие лесные звери готовятся к зиме, продолжим отгадывать загадки. (Открывают капсулы дальше.)
Кукольный театр. Белка. Заяц, Медведь и Еж появляются над грибом (или в прорезанные окошки) по мере отгадывания загадок.
6. Кто на ветке шишки грыз И бросал скорлупки вниз? Кто по елкам ловко скачет И взлетает на дубы?
Кто в дупле орехи прячет,
Сушит на зиму грибы? (Ответ детей)
Белка. Здравствуйте, а вот и я! Узнаете вы меня? Я не знаю слово «лень», Осенью тружусь весь день. Отдохнуть была бы рада, Но запасы делать надо: Ягоды и корешки, Шишки, семечки, грибы... Чтоб холодная зима Была белкам не страшна.
Осень. Давайте, дети, на прощанье
Мы скажем Белке... Дет и. До свиданья!
7. Длинноухий, косоглазый, скачет без оглядки
От лисицы, волка, рыси... Кто нашел отгадку? (Ответ детей.)
3 а я ц. Беззащитен я, все знают, Но никто не защищает. Ведь по заячьим следам Хищник бродит по пятам. Шубку серую снимаю И на белую меняю.
16
Пожалуйста, мы тебя просим Хоть немножечко с нами побыть! 2-й ведущий. Очень нравится нам любоваться, Как листочки на землю летят. Мы с тобой не хотим расставаться, По душе нам твой пестрый наряд.
Осень. Спасибо всем за добрые слова.
Останусь, хоть и ждут меня дела. Побуду я немного и на память вам Листочки разноцветные раздам.
(Раздает детям листочки.)
Сейчас я Ветер позову. Пусть прилетит мой друг крылатый, Закружит он мою листву, И вы покружитесь, ребята! Друг Ветер, прилетай скорей! Взгляни, какие всюду краски! Кружись, играй с листвой моей, Побудь и ты в осенней сказке!
В зал вбегает   Ветер    (взрослый). Под музыку вальса (фонограмма)
он показывает различные движения. Дети, Осень и ведущие танцуют.
Ветер «вылетает» из зала, за ним — остальные.
В гостях у Осени
На центральной стене зала панорама осеннего леса: улетающие птицы, деревья в осеннем уборе, рябина с красными гроздьями, пять пенечков, рядом грибы. За каждым пенечком спрятаны звери (куклы): лиса, заяц, волк, белка, еж. Под спокойную музыку (фонограмма) дети свободно за¬ходят в зал, их встречает Осень, в руках у нее корзина с листочками.
Осень. Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
Узнаете вы меня? (Ответы детей.)
Вы встречи со мной ожидали? (Ответы детей.)
В осеннее царство ко мне вы попали.
Смотрите, как к празднику все нарядила,
Поэтому в гости я вас пригласила.
Настоящий листопад!
Листья по ветру летят.
18
То вверх, то вниз бросает нх ветер озорной. Здесь листик желтый, красный, багряно-золотой.
Песня «Падают листья» (муз. М. Красева) [13]
Осень у панно разбрасывает листья.
Осень. Давайте отправимся в сказочный осенний лес. Для это¬го надо смастерить поезд. («Строят» поезд из стуяъев и садятся в вагоны.)
Песня «Поезд» (муз. С. Галкиной) [4; 5]
Осень. Приехали! Выходите, полюбуйтесь осенней порой! Все деревья удивляют разноцветной красой!
В е д у щ а я. Как много красивых слов можно сказать об осени! Давайте присядем на полянке и расскажем о ней стихи.
Дети свободно располагаются на ковре.
1-й ребенок. Промелькнуло быстро лето, Пробежало по цветам, За горами бродит где-то И без нас скучает там.
2-й ребенок. Вслед за ним умчались птицы В край, где жарко круглый год. Осень в окна к нам стучится, Осень в гости к нам идет. (Л. Некрасова)
3-й р е б е н о к. Бродит осень по дорожке, Промочила в лужах ножки. И, тряхнув своей обновой, Коврик сбросила кленовый.
4-й ребенок. Ставит дождь на окна точки, А по крыше без конца Барабанят молоточки. Лужи зябнут у крыльца. (Е. Авдиенко)
5-й ребенок. В лесу осеннем у дорожки Осина хлопает в ладошки. Вот почему на той неделе Ее ладошки покраснели. (Р. Сеф)
Песня «Осень золотая» (муз. С. Галкиной) [4]
Осень. Предлагаю поплясать,
Настроенье всем поднять!
19
Танец на усмотрение музыкального руководителя. Дети садятся на стуль¬чики.
Осень. Сейчас вам рассказать хочу, ребята, Как осенью к зиме готовятся зверята. (Подходит к пенечкам и, взяв в руки любого зверя (куклу), рассказывает о нем.)
О лисе:
Эта рыжая лиса
Исходила все леса,
Отыскала норку,
Делает уборку
Чистит, моет, печь кладет,
Белит стены, пол метет,
Водит чутким ухом —
Не подкрался б волк снаружи
Да не съел ее на ужин.
О волке:
А у волка Все без толку. Днями бродит по болоту. Неохота злом}' волку Приниматься за работу. В шубе теплой меховой Волку летом жарко. Пусть попрыгает зимой, Нам его не жалко!
О белке:
Белка в елке новый дом Вырубила топором. А теперь она пешком Да с кленовым посошком От рассвета допоздна Ходит по лесу одна. Оэбирает сыроежки, Шишки, желуди, орешки.
О зайце:
Зайка серый — Зверь не глуп. Белый он пошил тулуп, Шапку, рукавицы, — Скоро пригодится... А теперь сидит косой На пенечке маленьком И еловою иглой Подшивает валенки.
О еже:
А у бедного ежа Ни пилы нет, ни ножа! Но не зря же ежик колок, У него полно иголок. Он берет их по порядку И, усевшись под кустом, Торопливо шьет палатку — Для него и это дом.
Вот заполнит закрома И закроется сама Рубленым засовом. Что ей сделает зима В домике тесовом?!
(И. Бурсов)
Раздается стук в дверь, вбегает Зайка с корзинкой (взрослый).
Зайка. Здравствуйте, мои дорогие!
Дет и. Здравствуй, Зайка!
Зайка.   Я — Зайка-попрыгайка. Пришел к вам на осенний праздник.
20
У меня в корзине для зайчат морковка, Чтоб от Волка и Лисы убегали ловко. А пока я с вами буду танцевать, Песни петь на празднике, весело играть.
(Ставит корзину с морковкой в сторону.)
А вы уже песни пели? (Ответы детей.) Стихи рассказывали? (От¬веты детей.) Танцевали? (Ответы детей) Играли?
Дети. Нет!
Заик а. Тогда поиграем.
Игра на усмотрение музыкального руководителя.
Заик а. Молодцы! Я ведь не один к вам шел, а с подружкой Бе¬лочкой. Она немного задержалась, шишки в лесу собирала. Давайте ее позовем!
Дет и. Белочка! Белочка!
Вбегает Белочка с корзинкой (взрослый).
Б е л о ч к а. Здравствуйте, мои друзья!
Дет и. Здравствуй, Белочка!
Белочка. К вам немного опоздала, В лесу шишки собирала. Их бельчатам отнесу, Голодно зимой в лесу.
(Ставит корзину с шишками в сторону.)
А вы уже песни пели? (Ответы детей) Стихи рассказывали? (От¬веты детей.) Танцевали? (Ответы детей.) Играли? (Ответы детей.)
Заик а. Хотите еще поиграть? (Ответы детей) Белочка знает очень много интересных игр. (Обраи/ается к Белочке.) В какую игру предлагаешь поиграть?
Игра «Жмурка с бубном» [10]
Первая часть музыки (белорусская народная мелодия: «Буяъба», «Ян-ка», «Таукачык1» и т. д.)
Зайка и Белочка «ищут» детей. В руках бубны.
3 а й к а и Бе л о ч к а. Я по комнате хожу,
Но ребят не нахожу.
21
Буду в бубен я играть, Выйдут дети танцевать.
Вторая часть музыки. Все свободно танцуют.
Игра повторяется.
Зайка и Белочка. Я по комнате хожу,
Но ребят не нахожу. Как же без детей играть? Надо нам их поискать.
Покидают зал. Вбегает В о л к.
В о л к. Ой! Куда я попал? Никого нет. Пригласили к детям, а меня никто не встречает. Что это за корзины? Что в них? (Поднимает одну.) Морковка? Я ее терпеть не могу! (Разбрасывает морковку по всему залу. Поднимает вторую корзину.) А что в этой? Шишки? Разве их едят? Ка¬кая гадость! (Разбрасывает шшики по всему залу.) Куда нес пропали дети? Где вы? (Лети поворачиваются лицом к Вояку, садятся на стульчики.)
Дети. Вот мы!
Осень. Какой ты сделал беспорядок! Разве так ведут себя в гостях?
В о л к. Я — волчишка-шалунишка,
Известный озорник.
Морковками и шишками
Питаться не привык.
Осень. Они ведь не для тебя. Почему ты у нас наводишь свои порядки?
Волк. А я думал, что это вы для меня приготовили угощение. О с е н ь. Даже если и так, ты не должен вести себя безобразно.
В зал вбегают Зайка и Белочка и, увидев разбросанные шишки и мор¬ковку, начинают плакать.
В о л к (растерянно). Простите, извините, Я больше так не буду. Возьмите вы меня в друзья, Я защищать вас буду.
Зайка и Белочка.
Ты в корзинку собери все, что разбросал.
И придется нам поверить, что ты добрым стал,
Ведущая. А дети тебе помогут.
22
У Волка в каждой руке по корзинке.  В одну все мальчики собирают морковку, в другую девочки собирают шишки.
Давайте поверим Волку и возьмем его в свои игры. В о л к. Вы уже плясали? А песни пели?
Я принес вам карусели! (Вносит красочную карусель.)
Вы хотите покататься? (Ответы детей.)
А не будете бояться? (Ответы детей.)
Под русскую народную мелодию «Ах вы, сени» все участники, взявшись левой рукой за цветные ленточки, двигаются по кругу против часовой стрелки: вначале медленно, шагом, постепенно ускоряя темп, переходят на ритмичный бег. Движения согласуются с текстом. Волк стоит в центре и держит шест — основание карусели.
Еле-еле, еле-еле закружились карусели.
Все быстрей, быстрее мчатся,
Мы попросим не бояться.
Хорошо, как хорошо!
Ветер дует нам в лицо.
Хватит, карусель, кружиться,
Нам пора остановиться.
Замедляй свой ход скорей,
Мамы ждут своих детей.
Вот и приехали!
Играют 2—3 раза.
Веду щ а я. Приглашаю в пары стать И всем вместе поплясать!
Парная пляска на усмотрение музыкального руководителя.
Осень.        Очень рада, что сегодня С вами подружились,
Заик а.         Вместе пели и играли,
Белочка. В праздник веселились.
В о л к.           Обещаю быть хорошим,
Никого не обижать,
Осень.        Буду часто со зверями
Нашу встречу вспоминать!
Дети вместе с гостями, образовав цепочку, под фонограмму веселой му¬зыки, покидают зал.

----------

Елена_дор75 (09.06.2018)

----------


## olgasusha

Девочки, очень нужен сценарий  на белорусском языке "Восеньскi Кiрмаш". Может у кого-то есть. Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Тамара Пискунова

Свята мастацтваў. Кірмаш.

Несцерка. Гэй, добрыя людзі,
                  Паглядзіце, што будзе:
                  Скамарохі гуляюць, 
                  Гандляры запрашаюць.
                  На забаву спяшайцеся,
                  Ды не вельмі штурхайцеся.
                  Гэй, вяселы народ!
                  Свята ідзе,
                  На кірмаш заве!
Дзеці. Несцерка, прывітанне!
Несц. Добры дзень, даражэнькія!
           Шмат тавару вы зрабілі,
           Дабрыню ў іх улажылі,
           Палюбуйцеся на іх
           І купіце ўсіх!
1 гандляр. Міскі фарбаваныя,
                  Прыгожыя, маляваныя!
                  Глядзі, якія кветкі,
                  Каб былі здаровы твае дзеткі.
                  А крыжыкі, а рыскі?
                  Дальбог, прыгожыя міскі!
2 гандляр. Гаршчок ладны, прыгожы, зграбны,
                  На цябе пазірае, купіць запрашае.
Пакупнік. А колькі каштуе?
2 гандляр. Тры рублі.
Пакупнік. Добра, бяру. 
3 гандляр. Салодкія цукеркі, ласунак для каханкі,
                  Гарачыя куханы, гарачыя баранкі.
                  Пачастуйце панок мой салодкі мядок.
Хлопчык. Людзі добрыя, купіце вожыка!
Несцерка. Ой, глядзіце, дзеці, вожык,
                  Ён калючы і без ножак!
                  А колькі за яго просіш?
Хлопчык. А! Ніколькі! 
                 Дружна песню заспявайце, 
                 Вось тады і забірайце.

Песня “Вожык” муз. Н. Івановай

4 гандляр. Кашулі, спадніцы,
                  Рушнікі вышываныя!
2 гандляр. Міскі, талеркі, гаршкі маляваныя!
4 гандляр. Хусткі для кабетак!
5 гандляр. Цацкі для дзетак!
Несцерка. А за колькі прадаюцца?
5 гандляр. За ўсмешкі так даюцца.

Песня “Шубаценькі верабей” (аркестр)

Гандляр цягне за сабою карову:  Вось зараз прадам карову, куплю сабе тэлевізар і  
                буду “Поле цудаў” глядзець. 
1 пакупнік. Гаспадар, прадасі нам карову сваю?     
Гандляр. Канешне, прадам, я тут зранку стаю.
1 пакупнік. Грошай ці многа ты хочаш ўзяць?
Гандляр. Куды нажывацца, сваё хоць забраць!
1 пакупнік. Худая яна ад рагоў да хваста!
Гандляр. Хварэе праклятая, проста бяда!
1 пакупнік. Ці многа карова дае малака?
Гандляр. Яшчэ малака не пілі ні глытка.
Несцерка. Я побач з каровай тваёй пастаю,
                  А мо прададзім мы скаціну тваю.
2 пакупнік. Прадай мне карову.
Несцерка. Ёсць грошы, купляй.
                  Ты лепей не знойдзеш, нідзе не шукай.  
 2 пакупнік. Здаецца ж занадта карова худой.
 Несцерка. Не тлустая, бачна, ды добры надой.
 2 пакупнік. Ці многа карова дае малака?
 Несцерка. За дзень не надоіш, самлее рука.   
 Гандляр. Навошта буронка цябе прадаю?
                 Нікому карову сваю не прадам,
                 З каровай такой застануся я сам!

 Несцерка.  Хай гучыць вясёлы смех,
                    Будзе многа тут пацех!
                    Карабейнікі, корабы бярыце
                    Ды с палёгкай адчыніце,
                    Гандаль святочны пачніце!      
1 карабейнік. Каму стужачкі шаўковыя, рознакаляровыя!
                        Ёсць чырвоны паясок і прыгожы грабяшок!
Несцерка. Адкуль такая весялуха?
1 карабейнік. З Магілёва.      
Несцерка. А чыя ты?
1 карабейнік. Пятрова.
Несцерка. Як завешся?
1 карабейнік. Гануся.
Несцерка. А што робіш?
1 карабейнік. Смяюся.
Несцерка. Ну, пакажы свой паясок. Вельмі прыгожы. За колькі грошай прадаеш?
1 карабейнік. А я дарма аддаю і людзей весялю.

Песня “А ў полі ніўка”.

2 карабейнік. Гузікі, пацеркі і стужкі,
                       Купляйце, дзяўчаты-падружкі.   
Пан Быкоўскі. Пані Паўлінка можа сабе выбіраць ўсё, што захоча.
Паўлінка. Ой, дзякую, пан Адольф!
Пан Быкоўскі.  Пан Быкоўскі не сквапны кавалер. Калі паненка згодна за мяне 
           замуж пайсці, я ёй ўсё куплю: і чаравічкі, і світку.  
Паўлінка. А дзе пан Адольф столькі грошай возьме?
Пан Быкоўскі. А я і грошы куплю.
3 гандляр. Салодкія цукеркі, ласунак для каханкі.
Несцерка. Пан Быкоўскі! Духмяная гарбата, гарачыя баранкі!
(п’юць гарбату)
Пан Быкоўскі. А што ў вас ў панстве добрага чуваць?    
Несцерка. Ды што чуваць? Старая баба не хоча паміраць, а маладая – замуж ісці.
Пан Быкоўскі. Ха-ха-ха! Старую трэба пшыдусіць, а маладую прымусіць.
Несцерка.  Пан Быкоўскі! А чым адрозніваецца мужык ад свінні?
Пан Быкоўскі. Чым?
Несцерка. Мужык п’е сідзя, а свіння стоя.

Выбягае Пеўнік.

Певень. Ку-ка-рэ-ку! Хто рана ўстае, таму Бог дае!
Хутка ў гэтай хатцы пачнецца рух. Але нешта ніхто не ўстае. Ды і будыніна             мне незнаёмая.  Дзеці, падкажыце, што гэта за  скрыня?
Дзеці.Батлейка.											
Певень. Вось батлея дык батлея! І кажаце казачку расказвае? І я хачу казачку      паслухаць, разумнаму навучыцца.

Батлейка (казка)

Певень. Вельмі павучальная казачка. Можа і сярод вас, дзеці, ёсць такія Хвеські?
Дзеці. Няма. 
Певень. Тады стаўце рукі ў бокі,
              Ды пускайцеся ў скокі!

Прыпеўкі.

Пан Быкоўскі. Сядзіць голуб на галіне,
                         Верабей на ветцы.
		     З адной дзевушкай гуляю,
		     Другая – у прыкметцы.
Паўлінка. Я – фарсуха, ты – католік,
	    Не руш мяне за падолік.
	    Мой падолік шоўкам шыты,
                 Хто палезе – будзе біты.

Несцерка. Ой, мая ты дарагая,
                  Салодзенькая душка,
                  Сядзь, галубка, да мяне,
                  Пашапчу на вушка.
Дзяўчынка. Не глядзіце на мяне,
                     Што я худаватая,
                     Мамка сала не дае –
                     Я не вінаватая.

              Песня “З казаком гуляла”

Несцерка. Полька – весялуха!

“Полька – весялуха”

Несцерка. Вось і надышоў да канца наш кірмаш.
                  Жадаем, каб шчасце вас не пакідала,
                  Каб радасць, вяселле разам жыло.
                  Каб дзеці смяяліся,
                  Каб жыта расло.
Паўлінка. Каб птушкі спявалі,
Пан Быкоўскі. Каб сонейка ззяла,
Несцерка. Каб лета заўсёды было!
                  Да сустрэчы!

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## Лянок

Дзеючыя асобы:
1.	Гаспадар
2.	Гаспадыня
3.	Дамавік
Любоў да Радзімы – пачуццё не абстрактнае. Свой родны край мы любім як часцінку нашай Бацькаўшчыны. Ёсць старая, як свет, ісціна: мінулае павінна вучыць нас, як жыць сёння. I хто гэтага не ўсведамляе, асуджаны на небыццё. Пароль неўміручасці, гарантыя і падмурак будучыні – гэта веданне мінулага, памяць пра яго. 

Гучыць фанаграмма беларускіх песень. Сцэна ўбрана пад вясковы падворак. У цэнтры стаіць хата. Чуюцца галасы хатніх жывёл. У акенцы з’яўляецца дамавік:
- Добры дзень, мае сябры.        Ці пазналі вы мяне?
Тут жыву я – на гары.               Не дзіця я, не стары.
У хаце ўсім амаль кірую.          Да ўсяго я тут прывык, 
Але ёсць гаспадары.                  Я вясёлы дамавік.
Дамавік:  Ой! Здаецца мне, што сёння ў нашай хаце будзе свята. Бо гаспадынька Ганна з самага ранку завіхаецца па дому. Чуеце? (з’яўляецца бабка)
Баба: Дзед, а дзед, уставай! Трэба ў хаце прыбраць, хутка госці да нас прыйдуць.
Дзед: Адчапіся, бабка. Дай трошачкі паспаць, старыя косці пагрэць.
Баба: Людцы добрыя, пабачце, у майго дзеда ад лені гнуцца калені. Гэта ж трэба, цалютку ноч сон, а ўвесь дзень лень!
Дамавік: А народная мудрасць кажа:
         Хто работу робіць, а хто варон ловіць:
         На работу ай, ды ох, а за сталом адзін за трох;
         Праца чалавека корміць, а лянота порціць.
Дзед: А хто гэта казаў?
Дамавік: Я,  ваш дамавік.
                 Бабка, дзед хутчэй выходзце! Госці да вас ідуць.
Заходзяць дзеці.

Песня” Мы жывём ў Беларусі”
1.	Добры дзень таму, хто ў гэтым даму.
2.	Цераз ваш дварок цячэ ручаёк.
3.	Масці кладачку, заві ў хатачку.
Баба: Добры дзень, мае дараженькія.
           Мы заўжды гасцей чакаем,
   Невясёлых не прымаем.
   Хто сумленны – той наш госць,
   Во, якая весялосць!
Дзед:    Ўсіх на свята запрашаем
      І сардэчна мы вітаем.
Разам:  І дарослых, і дзяцей,
      І шаноўных усіх гасцей.
Чуецца музыка. З’яўляецца фальклорны гурт.

Прывітальная песня
Госці: Бабулька Ганна, дзядуля Мацей, а што ў вашай хатцы сёння робіцца? І шум, і тлум, і песні гучаць? Дазвольце ў вашу хату увайсці. Вунь як у вас тут хораша ды й прыгожа, і весела таксама.
Баба: Калі ласка, праходзьце, ля печы сядайце, на вокал паглядзіце, ды й мне дапамажыце! Вы, гаспадынькі добрыя, спрытныя і жвавыя.

(Дзяўчаткі сядаюць на лаўцы, вяжуць, прадуць, размотваюць ніткі)
Дамавік: Гаспадынька, а што гэта ў цябе за куфэрачак такі прыгожы стаіць? Што ты ў ім хаваеш?
Баба: Калісьці ў такіх куфэрках хавалі скарбы і закопвалі іх у зямлю. У гэтым чароўным куфэрку таксама захаваліся незлічоныя скарбы. Толькі тэта не залатыя дукаты і каштоўныя ўпрыгожванні. У нашым куфэрку забытыя паданні, казкі, розныя пацешкі, забаўлянкі, народныя гульні, жарты. Ці адкрываць куфэрак?
Дзеці:   Адкрываць!
Баба:   А з чаго пачынаць?
Дзед:    З жартаў ды пацех для смеху.
Дзеці:   Антось Барадаты
         Вёў казу каля хаты,
         Антаніна паганяла, 
         На цукеркі зарабляла.
Пякла баба калачы
У халодненькай пячы.
І як раз ляцеў камар,
Ды калачыкі пакраў.
Цераз вулічку уцякаў, 
Камізэлячку парваў.
Дзед:   Хопіць вам дражніцца.
            Давай лепей весяліцца.
Дзіця: Як музыкі заіграюць
            Ногі самі рвуцца ў пляс.
            Ай да туры-растатуры,
            Беларускай мы натуры.
Беларускі народны танец  “Полька”
Баба: Заўсёды беларусы вызначаліся здатнасцю жартаў, кемлівасцю. Скарбонкай народнай мудрасці і назіральнасці лічацца беларускія загадкі.
А, ну-ка дзеткі, загадайце загадкі для нашіх госцікаў.

1. Хоць вялікі 
    Ды пусты,
    Мае голас ён
    Густы.
    Да таго ж – 
    Артыст вядомы,
    Выбівае дроб 
    Без стомы.   (Бубен) 

2. Хто не жанчына, а спявае  так, 
    што сляза ў вачах гуляе?   (Скрыпка)
3. Што за скрынка.
    Скрынка-весялінка,-
    Яе раскатурхаў-
    Ўвесь клуб затупаў?   (Гармонік)
4. Гэта - інструмент народны,
    І вясёлы,
    І журботны...
    Струн у ім
    Мо з сотню ёсць.
    Вось дзе цуд,
    Дзе прыгажосць...  (Цымбалы)


    Дамавік:   Ай, якія ж дзеткі,
                       Что тыя кветкі, 
                       Разумненькія ды ладненькія.
                       Столькі цудоўных загадак ведаюць.

(дамавік ідзе да куфэрка і дастае адтуль музычныя інструменты)
Дамавік:  А сярод вас, госцікі, музыкі ёсць?
Дзед:        Чаго ж яны прыціхлі?
Баба:        Можа паснулі?
Дамавік: Ды не! Музыканцікі ніколі не сумуюць. Яны даўно ўжо чакаюць сваёй чаргі. Зараз  сярод іх я знайду самага галоўнага. Ён будзе – дырыжор.

Аркестр ў выкананні дарослых.

Дамавы: Добра,малайцы. Выдатные музыканцікі. Пачакайце, не расходзьцеся .
Зараз будуць пацехі для смеху. Усе ведаеце жартоўныя прыпеўкі?
Хуценька іх ўспамінайце,
Ці з кішені вынімайце.
БЕЛАРУСКІЯ  ПРЫПЕЎКІ

Дзед: Усе людзі любяць гульні, бо яны прыносяць радасць. Многія даўнейшыя гульні, якія жывіліся з народных крыніц, сёння аказаліся забытымі. Паглядзім, якія беларускія народныя гульні захаваліся ў нашым куфэрку: “Гарлачык”, “Верабей”, “Мак”, “Гусі”, “Ноч і дзень”, “Кот”,“ Ветлівыя гаспадары”.
Запрашаю вас на гульні,
Каб павесяліцца.
Тут і спрыт, 
І ваша лоўкасць, 
Вельмі прыгадзіцца.
Дамавы:  гульня 1 “Ветлівыя гаспадары”
                  гульня 2 “Чароўныя лапці”
Дамавы: Неацэнны моўны скарб нацыі-прыказкі і прымаўкі. Яны багатыя па сэнсу, сціплыя і вобразныя. Прыказкаю можна ахарактэрызаваць чалавека. Сказаць, які ён добры ці дрэнны, гультаяваты ці працавіты, няўмека ці майстра. Прыказкі і прымаўкі даюць карысныя парады, перасцерагаюць ад дрэнных учынкаў.
Баба: А зараз, дзеткі, паслухаеце калі  ласка  прыказкі. Я пачну чытаць, а вы прадоўжыце….
Дарагая тая хатка, дзе радзіла мяне… (матка)
Работа і корміць і … (поіць)
Родная  зямля мягчэйшая за чужую… (пярыну)
Няма смачнейшай вадзіцы, як з роднай…(крыніцы)
Усюды добра, а дома …(найлепш)
Дзед: Усе вы любіце слухаць, як апавядаюць пра што-небудзь цікавае. Пра тое, што было даўным-даўно, разказваюць легенды і паданні. Ці ёсць у куфэрку паданне пра нашу Смаргонь? 
Баба: Так, ёсць. Паслухайце адно з іх:
Некалі, вакол паселішча, былі непралазныя лясы. У іх была шмат звяроў і птушак, было шмат мядзведзей.  Асноўнай  ежай сялян у той час быў авёс. Дык вось, яго так сама упадабалі мядзведзі. І нягледзячы на тое, што яны былі здаравенныя і непаваротлівыя, прыладзіліся шморгаць зерне прама сабе ў рот . У адным месцы ўсё перакалоцяць - далей падбіраюцца. Вяскоўцы злаваліся за такое дзікунства. Было пастаянна чуваць як яны крычалі: “Зноў мядзведзь авёс пашморгаў. Так паціху і пыдумалі назву Смаргоні, ад слова “шморгаць”.                                                                                                                                                                             
Дамавы: Паслухайце яшчэ адну гісторыю. Ці то полем, ці то лесам ішлі тры падарожнікі. Ішлі яны тры дні і тры ночы, ды яшчэ паўдня. Прытаміліся. Прыселі. Раптам чуюць — спявае нехта.
Прыслухаўся першы:
—	Відаць, жаўранак.
—	Не, — кажа другі, — гэта лес шуміць.
       А трэці прыпаў вухам да зямлі і прашаптаў:
—Ды гэта ж зямля наша спявае.
Вось якая яна, наша зямля беларуская. Таму ў нас і песні такія прыгожыя.

Песня “Дзеванька-вясна”

Дзед: І не толькі песні, але  і танцы. Яны у нас вельмі вясёлые ды задорныя.

Танец”Крыжачок”
Дзед:  Бабуля, скажы, калі ласка, а наш чароўны куфэрак можа навучыць нас быць гасціннымі і ветлівымі. (вітанкі і звычэнні)
Дзіця: Добра, калі ты змалку
            Можаш вітаць людзей.
            Раніцай: “Добрага ранку!”
            I апаўдня: “Добры дзень!”
            Увечары пры сустрэчы
            Знаёмым сказаць: “Добры вечар!”
           А соннаму сонейку нанач
           I ўсім добрым людзям: “Дабранач!”
Баба: (баба дастае кветачку) Я таксама знаю вельмі цікавую гульню  са словамі вітання і зычання на роднай мове.

Гульня “Ветлівая кветачка”
Дзеці перадаюць адзін аднаму кветачку  са словамі вітання і зычання на роднай мове.  "Добры дзень вам!", "Дзень добры ў хату!", "Добрага ранку!", "3 панядзелкам вас (аўторкам і г. д.)!", "Здаровенькі былі!", "Мае вам шанаванне!", "Будзьце жывы, здаровы!", "Жывіце з богам", "Будзьце жывенькі, здаровенькі!", "Каб вам вялося!", "Лавіся, рыбка, малая і вялікая!", "Сакалінага лёту!", "У добры час!", "Удачы!", "Шчасліва!", "Час добры на дарогу!", "У добры час кажучы" і інш. 

Дзед: З пакалення ў пакаленне людзі перадавалі не толькі паданні, але і казкі. Якія беларускія народныя казкі вы ведаеце?  Малайцы, дзеці, вельмі многа сказак ведаеце. Але ж я чую, что да нас яшчэ нехта ідзе.

Гучыць музыка. У залу уваходзяць батлейшчыкі і становяцца перад батлейкай.

     1.Шанаванне добрым людзям,
        Хай вам радасці прыбудзе!

    2. Усіх на казку запрашаем,
        І сярдэчна вас вітаем -
        І дарослых, і дзяцей,
        І шаноўных усіх гасцей.

    3. Батлейшчыкі мы не хаджалыя,
    4. Мы да вас прыйшлі, новую казку прыняслі.

Гучыць музыка.Батлейшчыкі ідуць за батлейку і сядаюць на свае месцы.

Дамавік:   Дзеці, да нас ў госці завітаў лялечны тэатр «Батлейка”.
У старадаўнія гады, калі не было тэлевізараў, дарослыя і дзеці вельмі любілі глядзець народнае лялечнае прадстаўленне. Ад  вёскі да вёскі хадзіў гаспадар са скрыняй за спіной. Ён  прыходзіў  ў вёску, устанавліваў скрынку, даставаў лялек і   пачынаў  прадстаўленне. Батлеечнік сам вадзіў лялек і сам за іх размаўляў. Лялькі, персанажы ён рабіў  з дрэва, каляровай паперы, тканіны, а   валасы, бровы, вусы – з лёну, ці аўчыны. Мы з вамі часта сустракаемся з лялькамі беларускай батлейкі. Таму  я многа гаварыць не буду. Вы будзеце уважліва глядзець  і слухаць беларускую народную казку “Як кот  звяроў   напалохаў”,а дапамагу нашым батлейшчыкам.

Беларуская народная казка
“Як кот  звяроў  напалохаў”.
Дамавік   Сціхла дудка,
                 Спіць жалейка,
                 Зачыняецца батлейка.   
                 Заўсёды будзе вандраваць батлейка па свеце. 
                 Па дарогах, па сцяжынах,
                 Дзеля радасці і смеху,
                 На навуку і пацеху.
                 Каб добрае мела.
                 Каб злое гібела.
              І наша казка таксамі дае навуку. Нездарма народ кажа:

Дзеці:    1. У страха вочы вялікія.
               2. Ваўка баяцца, ў лес не хадзіць.
               3. Не такі страшны звер, як яго малююць.
               4. Умеў у госці клікаць, умей і частаваць.

Дзед:        Ўсё ў вас добра атрымалася,
                  І дзятве нашай спадабалася.
                  Яны так дружна рагаталі,
                  І вас так хораша віталі.

Батлейшчыкі выходзяць з залы.

Баба: Бачыце, колькі скарбаў захаваў для нас чароўны куфэрак. А колькі ў ім яшчэ засталося, вы даведаецеся у наступны раз.

Дзед: Вось і скончылась сустрэча,
          Але прыйдзе зноў наш час.
          Вас чакаем дарагія,
          Ў гасцёўню зноў да нас.

Баба: Звычай народа нашага багацце,
           Скарбніца, што застаецца на шчасце!
           І скарб гэты трэба усім захаваць,
           Каб потым нашчадкам сваім перадаць.

Песня
Гурт:
-         Мы са святам вас вітаем, шчасця, радасці жадаем!
-         Каб у вашай хаце было заўсёды што даці!
-         Каб былі міскі, лыжкі памыты, і вашыя дзеткі сыты!
-         Каб пілося-елася і яшчэ хацелася!
-         Будзьце, здаровы, як рыжык баровы!
-         Майце торбу грошай, жывіце ў раскошы!
-         Збожжа поўнае клецце, павагу ў свеце!
-         Усяго даволі, а бяды – ніколі!

Усе разам: Да пабачэння.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## lorik_minsk

*Мы вясну гукаем, вясну сустракаем.*
_Сцэнарый свята для дзяцей сярэдняй групы_
Зала прыбрана пад сялянскую хату. У залу заходзяць дзеці, становяцца ў карагод. Гаспадары свята— цётка Лявоніха і дзядзька Лявон.

Дзеці. Добры дзень! У хату мы да вас прыйшлі. Ці чакаеце вы нас?
Лявоніха.
Добры дзень усім вам, госці,
Дзякуем, што прыйшлі ў госці.
Рады бачыць вас у хаце, 
Караваем частаваці.
Лявон. А сабраліся мы, каб гукаць у наш край вясну-красну. Вясной абуджаецца прырода, прылятаюць птушкі. Вясна займае асаблівае месца ў працоўным календары сялян.
Дзеці (спяваюць).

Жавароначкі, прыляціце, 
Вясну красную прынясіце, 
А зімачку забярыце, 
Бо з'шачка надаела, 
Увесь хлеб наела.

Вясну красную прынясіце,
Ночку цёмную праганіце.
Ночку цёмную праганіце, 
Светлым сонетам засвяціце.

..Жавароначкі, прыляціце,
Вясну красную прынясіце, 
А зімачку забярыце, 
Бо зімачка надаела, 
Увесь хлеб паела.

Дзеці садзяцца, а на сярэдзіну залы "вылятаюць птушкі"—пачынаецца інсцэніроўка пацешкі "Ладачкі-ладушкі".

1. Ладачкі-ладушкі,
Прыляцелі птушкі.
Селі на варотах 
У чырвоных ботах.

Дзеці, апранутыя у птушак, "ляцяць " па кругу, спыняюцца, ківаюць галовамі.

2. Боты паскідалі,
Кругам паляталі.
Сталі сакатаці,
Каб ім есці даці.

Тупаюць нагамі, перакручваюцца, робяць махі рукамі ў бакі.

3. Прынясу ім жыта,
Будуць птушкі сыты.
Ды насыплю грэчкі,
Хай нясуць яечкі.


З'яўляецца дзяўчынка, якая левую руку трымае так, як быццам у руцэ сіта, а правай рукой бярэ зярняткі і кладзе на далоні "птушак ".
"Птушкі", крыху нахіліўшы тулава, пальцам правай рукі стукаюць па далоні левай, як бы дзяўбуць зярняты.

Лявоніха. Малайцы, дзеці! I сапраўды, у даўнія часы людзі ўслаўлялі птушак—вестуноў вясны. Гаспадыні ў гэты час выпякалі з цеста "жаваранкаў" і іншых птушак.
Лявон. А цяпер, дзеткі, мы будзем вясну клікаць, як у даўнія часы. Дзяўчаты збіраліся гуртам, ішлі ў канец вёскі, адтуль пачынаўся абход усіх двароў. Падыдуць дзяўчаты пад акно і пытаюцца:
—Ці трэба вам вясна-красна?
Лявоніха. Трэба, трэба.
Лявон. Ці дазволіце вясну гукаць, вясну заспяваць?
Лявоніха. Спявайце, калі ласка, спявайце.

Дзеці ўтвараюць карагод, спяваюць. 

Свяці, свяці, сонейка, 
Каб нам было цёпленька. 
Ай, люлі, ай, люлі,
Люленькі, люлі.
Сонца, сонца, выгляні ў аконца, 
Пасвяці нам трошку, дам табе гарошку.
Свяці, свяці, сонейка,
Каб нам было цёпленька. 
Ай, люлі, ай, люлі, 
Люленькі, люлі.

Дзеці спыняюцца і выказваюць свае пажаданні гаспадарам.

1-е дзіця. Вам шчасця і хлеба уволю!
2-е дзіця. Каб не хварэлі і ўвесь хлеб паелі!
3-е дзіця. Каб вырас у вас кала¬сок з піражок.
4-е дзіця. Гаспадарам жадаем жыці-быці, сто бочак жыта намалаціці.

Дзеці садзяцца.

Лявон і Лявоніха. Дзякуй вам, мае любыя, дзякуй вам, мае прыгожыя, за такія шчырыя пажаданні.
Лявоніха. I слухайце, дзеці, што далей было на свеце. Збіраліся дзяўчаты на ўзгорках за вёскай і спяваді песні да позняй ночы. Часам спявалі па чарзе, пачнуць у адным канцы вёскі, а ў другім працягваюць. А потым...

У залу ўваходзіць Вясна.

Вясна. Дзень добры вам, хлопчыкі і дзяўчынкі! Дзень добры, гаспадары і госці!
Я прыйшла на ваша свята і многа хараства прынесла. I перадам яго таму, хто захоўвае ў сваёй памяці мудрасць народную.

Пачынае гаварыць пачатак прымавак, а дзеці—канец.

—Калі ў сакавіку вада цячэ, у красавіку трава... (не расце).
—Травень халодны—год... (хлебародны).
—Калі ў чаромхі многа цвету— лета будзе... (мокрым).
—Птушкі ўюць гнёзды на сонечным баку—лета будзе... (халодным).

Потым дзеці ўтвараюць карагод "Вясна-красна, адкуль прыйшла ".
Калі праспяваюць гэты карагод, Вясна дорыць дзяўчынкам вяночкі, і свята працягваецца карагодам “Вяночак".

Вясна. Добра, дзеці. А цяпер давайце пагуляем. Толькі ў якую гульню будзем гуляць?
Дзеці. У гульню "Грушка"!
Вясна. Цікавая гульня, давайце гуляць.

Праводзіцца гульня "Грушка ".

Вясна. А яшчэ, любыя мае дзеткі, вясна славіцца і тым, што гэта пара палявых работ. Праўду кажуць: "Што вясной пасееш, тое ўвосень збярэш".
Лявон. Пра гэта таксама ведаюць дзеці.
Лявоніха. Таму падрыхтавалі карагод "Лянок".

Дзеці выконваюць карагод "Лянок".

Лявон. А каб ты, Вясна, стала яшчэ цяплейшай ды ласкавейшай, нашы дзеці-музыкі падрыхтавалі табе свой падарунак.
1-е дзіця.
Вось яны, мае цымбалы,
Струн вясёлы перазвон,
Як зайгралі, заспявалі
Дзілі-дзілі, дзілі-дон.
2-е дзіця.
Весялей, сябры, іграйце,
Праганяйце з хаты сон.
I ляноту праганяйце.
Дзілі-дзілі, дзілі-дон.

Іграе дзіцячы аркестр народных інструментаў.

Лявоніха. А якое ж свята без танца?

Дзеці выконваюць народны танец.

Вясна. Вось і надышоў час развітвацца з вамі. Дзякуй вам, гаспадары, мне пара ісці будзіць пушчы, бары, палі, азёры.

Раздае дзецям пачастункі і выходзіць.

Лявон. Да сустрэчы ў наступным годзе, Вясна!
Лявоніха. Дзякуй і вам, дзеці, што сустракалі з намі надыход вясны.

Дзеці развітваюцца з гаспадарамі і выходзяць з залы.

Галіна ЖУКЕВІЧ, музычны кіраўнік дзіцячага сада "Каласок " г. п. Лельчыцы Гомельскай вобласці
Пралеска  Сакавік 1997 г.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## lukshurik

Праздник "Гуканне вясны" проводили 7 апреля. Проводили на улице. Детит счастливы, родители довольны, начальство удовлетворено.
* ГУКАННЕ ВЯСНЫ.*
                       (Дети выстраиваются на хоз. дворе по квадрату).
_   Под музыку вбегают Скоморохи._
1 Ском.: Добры дзень, даражэнькiя
               Добра што да нас завiталi.
2 Ском.: Мы сардэчна усiх вiтаем
               I на свята запрашаем.
               Бачыш, усе ужо гатовы
               Будзем зараз святкаваць
               Вясну – красну заклiкаць. 
1 Ском: Гэй, народ!
              Збірайся ў карагод!
2 Ском.: Гэй, народ!
                Вясна ля варот!
1 Ском.: Прачынайцеся, падымайцеся,
               У святочнае адзенне апранайцеся,
2 Ском.:Будзем разам спяваці,
               Вясну-красну гукаці!
1 Ском.: Прыдзi, прыдзi вясна
                Прыдзi, прыдзi красна.
2 Ском.: Прынясiнам збожжа,
                Прынясi нам красак!
1 Ском.: Каб iшла вясна хутчэй
               У круг уставайце, вяснянку заспявайце.
2 Ском.: Будзем разам спявацi
               Вясну – красну гукацi.
                              Заклiчка  «Жавароначкi прыляцiце».
1 Ском.: Прыйшоу, нарэшце, час жаданы
                Рады мы вясну сустрэць
2 Ском.: Iдзе матухна – вясна
               Адчыняйце варата.
                        (Появляется Баба Яга, на голове у нее венок весны).
Б. Я. Встречайте меня, встречайте!
1 Ском.: Ой! Кто это?
Б. Я. Как кто? Это я, Весна, в гости к вам пришла. Угощайте меня, подарки мне дарите!
2 Ском.: Что-то ты на Весну не похожа. Ребята, как вы думаете, кто это?
Дети: Баба Яга.
1 Ском.: Конечно, Б.Я.! Ишь,  чего захотела – подарков! Угощения! А ну, уходи прочь!
Б. Я. Раз так, то не будет вам никакой весны. Не дождетесь.
2 Ском.: (выхватывает у Б. Я метлу). Не скажешь, где Весна – не получишь свою метлу
  ( передаёт метлу детям, дети пускают ее по кругу. Б. Я. гоняется за ней по кругу и наконец,  в изнеможении останавливается).
Б. Я. Ох, совсем уморили меня, старую. Так и быть, скажу вам, что нужно сделать, чтобы весна пришла. Весна к вам придет, если услышит пенье весенних птиц. А  птиц то я заколдовала, песню у них украла. Чтобы песенку найти, нужно пройти по участкам, выполнить все задания, собрать все нотки, которые я разбросала, из этих ноток сложить мелодию для птиц, и когда они звонко запоют свою весеннюю песню, тогда и весна придет… Хи-Хи-Хи, но я думаю, что вам никогда с этим не справиться, а мне уже пора…(садится на метлу и улетает).
1 Ском.: Ну что, ребята, отправимся на поиски ноток для птиц?
2 Ском.: А вы не боитесь трудностей? С заданиями справитесь? Ну,  тогда счастливого пути.  
1 Ском. А что бы вы не заблудились, вот вам карта вашего движения. 
                                              (дети расходятся по участкам).
*БАБУШКА – ЗАГАДУШКА.*
Подходите, торопитесь,
Мои милые друзья
Отдыхайте, веселитесь,
Здесь скучать никак нельзя.
Здравствуйте, ребята.  Я – Бабушка – Загадушка. Что же у вас случилось, что вы ко мне в гости пожаловали?
Есть у меня  одна нотка, но чтобы ее получить, надо проявить свой ум и разгадать все мои загадки.
Ручейки бегут быстрее,
Светит солнышко теплее.
Воробей погоде рад -
Заглянул к нам месяц ... (март)
Мишка вылез из берлоги,
Грязь и лужи на дороге,
В небе жаворонка трель -
В гости к нам пришёл ... (апрель)
Зеленеет даль полей,
Запевает соловей.
В белый цвет оделся сад,
Пчёлы первые летят.
Гром грохочет. Угадай,
Что за месяц это?..(май)
Большой подсолнух в небе, 
Цветет он много лет, 
Цветет зимой и летом, 
А семечек все нет. (солнце)
Весна поет, звенит капель,
Почистил крылья воробей.
Кричит скворцу он:
- Не робей! Иди купаться
Вот … (ручей)
На лесной проталинке 
Вырос цветик маленький. 
Прячется в валежник 
Беленький ...(подснежник)
Рыхлый снег на солнце тает,
Ветерок в ветвях играет,
Звонче птичьи голоса
Значит, к нам пришла ...(весна)

Молодцы, ребята, а вот и нотка. Ступайте скорее дальше.

*АИСТ.*
Если  в небе я лечу
Весну я на крыле несу.
Где Аист сядет – богатство будет
Где Аист есть будет – счастье будет
Где Аист гнездо совьет – детки родятся.
По небу я летел и слышал,  что Баба Яга натворила, дам я вам нотку музыкальную, но сначала поиграйте со мной.
По болоту я хожу,
Лягушек кушать я люблю.
                           Игра Лягушки и аист.
Лягушки прыгают,  проговаривая слова.
Мы зеленые лягушки
Веселимся на опушке
Здесь у нас рядом пруд
Аисты нас не найдут.
На последних словах дети приседают, и замирают. Аист ходит, и высматривает того кто пошевелится.
Играет 2-3 раза. На последний раз Аист приседает
Восп. Аист, аист, что ты делаешь?
Аист. Ямочку копаю
Восп. Зачем тебе ямочка?
Аист. Камушки собираю.
Восп. Зачем тебе камушки?
Аист. Иголочки поострить.
Восп. Зачем тебе иголочки?
Аист. Мешочки шить.
Восп. Зачем тебе мешочки?
Аист. Вас ловить.
(дети убегают, Аист их ловит).
Аист. Повеселили вы меня, да и сами, наверное,  повеселились, но вам уже пора торопиться, вот ваша нотка, держите, а мне нужно гнездо вить, чтоб малых деточек высиживать. До свидания. 


* МАТРЕШКА.*
Сюда! Сюда подходите!
Себя покажите
Да на меня посмотрите!
Здравствуйте, ребятишки. Я – веселая Матрешка, знаю, что вы ищите.  Для того чтобы нотку забрать надо быть очень внимательными.
А сейчас, детвора,
	На внимательность игра.
	Я руками «Хлоп – хлоп»,
	Вы ногами  «топ – топ».
	Я ногами «Топ – топ»,
	Вы руками «Хлоп – хлоп».
	Скажу: «Кричите» - 
	Как мыши, вы молчите.
	Я скажу: «Молчите» - 
	Так вы «Весна» кричите.
	Понятно?

Руки подняли и покачали – это деревья в лесу,
Локти согнули, кисти встряхнули – 
Ветер сбивает росу,
В стороны руки – плавно помашем – 
Это к нам птицы летят
Как они сядут, тоже покажем,
Крылья сложили назад. 
( несколько раз с ускорением)

Молодцы, ребята, вижу я, что вы очень, внимательны,  получайте свою нотку и скорее весну зазывайте.

*КАЗА.* 
Подходите, подходите,
Ноженьки поторопите!
На всех хватит развлечений,
Будет много впечатлений.
Здравствуйте, ребята. Я – Коза Дереза
 Всем на диву я краса. 
Люблю повеселиться,
 Люблю я порезвиться.
Слыхала я, что за беда у вас случилась, и обязательно вам помогу, но сначала хочу пригласить вас поиграть на музыкальных инструментах. Будете играть весело и задорно, получите  то, за чем  вы пришли.
                                     ИГРА НА Д. М. И.
Есть еще у меня игра одна интересная  «Дудочка»  называется.
                                     ИГРА «ДУДОЧКА»
Дети стоят по кругу. Со словами передают дудочку.
Гэта дудка не прастая
Да усiх яна уцякае,
Каму у рукiпападзе,
Той у круг плясаць пайдзе.
Молодцы, настоящие музыканты. Держите  нотку и продолжайте свой путь.

*ПОВОДЫРЬ И МЕДВЕДЬ.*
Поводырь: 
Для затей и для смеха — 
Ребячья потеха! 
Спешите видеть, спешите слышать.
Эй, добрые люди! Смотрите сюда! 
 Вы такого не видели никогда! 
         Ну-ка, Михайло Потапыч, поворачивайся! 
         Вишь, народ собрался подивиться, да твоим заморским потешкам поучиться! 
         С праздником, люди добрые, поздравляем! (кланяется) 
         Ну-ка, Мишенька, покажи, как девчонки-хохотушки в зеркальце глядятся, 
         прихорашиваются? 
        А ну-ка, Михайло Потапыч, представь, как эти мальчишки в детский сад собираются?
        А как  из сада возвращаются домой? (Медведь бежит, косолапя). 
        Мишенька, а как Бабка-Ёжка в бане парится, на полке валяется? 
        (Медведь падает на спину, машет лапами). 
        Ой, бабка-то угорела, головушка заболела. Где заболела-то, Мишенька? 
        (Медведь показывает попу). 
        Да нет, Мишенька, не это! Где головушка-то? 
        Ну-ка, Мишка, попляши! 
        У тебя ножки хороши! 
                                        Пляска Медведя. 
        Приободрись, Михайло Потапыч, поклонись на все четыре стороны, благодари за почёт, за глядение.
А я хочу проверить вашу  фантазию. А тот, кто окажется самым большим фантазером и получит  заветную нотку..  
Покажите - ка как мама блины печет, а как папа газету читает, а как вы лимон кислый кушаете, а как маленький ребенок сосочку сосет, а как Михайло Иванович по лесу бродит…
Ну что, Миша,  оказывается эти ребятки большие фантазеры..  Надо помочь им, отдавай нотку. До свидания.

*СКОМОРОХИ.*
1-й:  Эй, честной народ! Раскрывай пошире рот!
         Распотешим мы вас, раскрывай пошире глаз!
         Вот идёт по дороге Ероха –
         Полюбуйся, народ, на скомороха!
2-й:       Подходи, подходи скорее,
             К нам на представленье.
             Ждет вас праздник озорной
             Всем на удивленье!
1-й  Мы  для вас приготовили  сказки. 
2-й Мы будем их показывать, а вы – нам помогать. И если все сказки будут угаданы, получите свою нотку.
СКАЗКИ.
Как-то раз в лесу густом
Вырос домик под … (кустом).
Рада мышка-поскребушка
И зелёная … (лягушка).
Рад и побегайчик,
Длинноухий … (зайчик).
Ничего, что ростом мал
Меховой домишко, –
И кабан туда попал,
И лиса, и … (мишка).
Всем хватило места в нём.
Вот какой чудесный … (дом).
Дзинь-ля-ля – поёт синичка!
Это сказка «…»
("Рукавичка".)
Из муки он был печён,
На сметане был мешён.
На окошке он студился,
По дорожке он ...  (катился).
Был он весел, был он смел
И в пути он песню ...  (пел),
Съесть хотел его Зайчишка,
Серый волк и бурый ...  (Мишка).
А когда малыш в лесу
Встретил рыжую ...  (Лису),
От неё уйти не смог.
Что за сказка?
 ("Колобок".)
Жили-были семь ребят –
Белых маленьких ... (козлят).
Мама их любила,
Молочком ...  (поила).
Тут зубами щёлк да щёлк,
Появился серый ...  (волк).
Шкуру белую надел,
Нежным голосом ...  (запел).
Как коза запел тот зверь:
– Отоприте, детки, ...  (дверь).
Ваша матушка пришла,
Молочка вам ...  (принесла).
Мы ответим без подсказки,
Кто сумел спасти ребят.
Это знаем мы из сказки:
 ("Волк и семеро козлят".)
Понравились вам наши  сказки?  А за то, что вы были внимательными слушателями, мы  даем  вам эту нотку. Спешите скорее дальше.

*СОЛНЫШКО.*
Подходи, честной народ, 
Праздновать весны приход! 
Ну-ка, ну-ка, порезвей
Ты улыбок  не жалей!
Здравствуйте ребята. Я солнышко ясное. Первый вестник Весны красной. 
Очень хочется мне с вами поиграть, проверить вашу ловкость и внимательность.
                                                 Игра с платком. (ср. ст. гр)
 Дети идут, держась за руки, по кругу, Солнце движется им навстречу по внутреннему кругу. 
А я – Солнышко ясное, солнышко красное.
 Со платочком я  хожу, 
Весну – Красну я  зову.
 Дети останавливаются, платок оказывается  между двумя детьми: 
На плече платок лежит,
 Кто быстрее пробежит? 
Дети, между которыми остановилось Солнышко, обегают круг (внешний), возвращаются на свои места.
                                                             Игра «Верабей»
Солнце: Хто пад сонейкам сядзiць?
Грэе свае ножкi?
Дзецi: Гэта шэры верабей
Ен азябнуу трошкi.
Солнце: Сыплю я для вераб ёу
Зярняткi i крошкi.
Дзецi: Прыляцелi б мы да вас,
Ды баiмся кошкi.
(под звон бубна летают, под удары клюют зерна, солнце «мяу» - дети бегают).
Отдам я вам нотку и попрошу скорее весну позвать. А  для вас у меня есть сюрприз.  Я  хочу прокатить вас на своей солнечной карусели. Занимайте свои места.
           На качели дружно сели,
           Завертелись карусели!
_Игра "Карусели"_. 
К обручу привязаны ленты. Дети берутся за ленту одной рукой и идут сначала в одну сторону, затем, поменяв руку, в другую. Обруч держит взрослый. 
Еле, еле, еле, еле
Закружились карусели,
Еле, еле, еле, еле
Закружились карусели,

А потом, потом, потом
Все бегом, бегом, бегом.
А потом, потом, потом
Все бегом, бегом, бегом.

Тише, тише, не спешите,
Карусель остановите.
Раз-два, раз-два,
Вот и кончилась игра.
Вот и повеселились мы с вами. Продолжайте свой путь.

*ДЗЕД.*
Да сабе гукаю тых
Хто любiць звонкi смех
Падыхоцце дзетвара
Чакае вас вяселая гульня.
Ведаю я пра тое, што вы пененьку шукаеце, дапамагу вам, калi вы пагуляеце з дзедам старым. У мяне назбiралася шмат лапцяу i ведаю я з iмi гульню цiкавую.
СТ. СР. ГР. «ЛАПЦI».
Дети становятся по кругу. Перед ними по кругу лежат лапти. Дети идут по кругу и проговаривают слова. После последних слов надо стать на лапоть «обуться». Кому лаптя не хватило, тот выбывает.
Мы па крузе iшлi
Сабе лапцi знайшлi
Ты, Мiкiта, не зявай,
Хутка лапцi  абувай.
Для младшей группы.
Ведаю я пра тое, што вы пененьку шукаеце, дапамагу вам, калi вы пагуляеце з дзедам у                 цiкавую гульню  Птушкi 
МЛ. ГР. «ПТУШКI».
Обручи – домики.
Под звон бубна летают, под удар – каждый занимает себе домик. Кому не хватило, тот выбывает.

_Все группы с 8 нотами возвращаются обратно на хоз двор, где их встречают скоморохи. Из нот они составляют мелодию.
_
Звучит пение птиц. Под пение птиц выходит Весна.
1 Ском.: Вясна прыйшла!
2 Ском. Красна прыйшла!
Вясна: Дзякуй, што вы мяне з радасцю сустракаеце.
Доуга да вас ехала, спяшалася
Людзi усе мяне чакаюць 
I па усёй зямлi вiтаюць
Песнямi, танцамi мяне заклiкаюць.
Каб было iу вас весялее
Спляшыце разам са  мною хутчэе.
*  ПЛЯСКА*
1 Ском.: Ой, Вясеа – красна, што ты нам прынясла?
Вясна: Жыта – карыта, мерку пшанiцы!
Вадзiцы з крынiцы.
(сыпле зерне, пырскае вадой).
2 Ском.: Вясна – красна, што яшчэ прынясла?
Вясна. Маладым дзяучынкам – па вяночку
Маладым хлопцам – па канёчку.
Птушкам – пачастунак
Малым дзеткам – падарунак.
Я для вас ласункi маю, iх вам зараз я уручаю.
1 Ском.: Вялiкi дзякуй Вясна за твае пачастункi, падарункi ды пацешкi.
2 Ском.: А галоунае – за даскавую i дзуную усмешку тваю.
Вясна: мне ужо пара у дарогу збiрацца,
Многа у мяне яшчэ работы,
Землю будзiць, 
Дрэвы ды травiцы зелянiць. Дапабачэння.
                       Вясна уходзiць.
1 Ском.:  Вясну сустрэлi,
2 Ском. Весялiлiся ды песнi пелi/
1 Ском.: Сонейка, свяцi ярчэй
Каб усiм было цяплей.
Оба : А наша свята, скончылася.

А это музыка к празднику:  http://narod.ru/disk/9688619001/%D0%...D0%B0.rar.html

1 фанфары
2 выход скоморохов
3 выход Б. Я 
4 игра с метлой
5 Уход Б. Я.
6 Дети расходятся по участкам
7 выход Весны
8 Общая пляска
9 Весна дарит жаворонков
10 Весна уходит.
11 Конец праздника
12 Конец.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (24.03.2016)

----------


## lukshurik

Хочу тоже присоедениться к этой беседе и сказать свое конечно да, конечно нужно. Поменяв место работы и придя в новый сад, сталкнулась с тем, что четверг в данном учебном заведении, является днем белорусского языка. Было очень непривычно и мне и детям. Для детей наш родной язык стал иностранным, некоторые, после первого занятия на беларускай мове  родителям сказали, что больше на музыкальное занятие не пойдут, потому-что они не могут петь на каком-то непонятном языке. Это было осенью. В течение года, во всех основных утренниках я использовала песни, игры, танцы, стихи на белорусском языке (небольшой фрагмент), но наш язык звучал, и сейчас, когда мы учили заклiчку "Жавароначкi" я просто удивлена, ведь дети поют с удовольствием, да еще и выговаривая белорусские слова так как это положено. А белорусские праздники "Кiрмаш", "Калядкi", "Гуканне вясны" это то, о чем забыли многие, но благодаря нам и нашей работе, оно живет. Поэтому, Светлана, эту тему надо развивать, и делать это сообща.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## alenagomel

Вяликдзень
Программное содержание: знакомить детей с фольклорным праздником, с народными традициями. Развивать интерес и любовь к белорусскому языку, исполнительские навыки, ловкость;  чувство прекрасного, пластичность, навыки хорового исполнения.
Воспитывать духовность, чувство коллективизма, чувство уважения к традициям белорусского народа. 
Действующие лица:
Дед 
Баба
Волочобники
Весна
Курочка

Ход развлечения
В зал входят дети под белорусскую музыку, в “хате”  сидят дед и баба.
Дед: Мы сегодня собрались, чтобы отмечать светлый праздинк Пасхи. В церквях торжественно зучат колокола и праздничные хоры. В этот день все, вместо “здравствуй” “христосуются”- Христос Воскрес!
Бабка: Воистину воскрес! А вы знаете, кого называют Иисусом Христом? Для верующих христиан это Бог, он помогает людям в печалях, болезнях, у него просят прощения, если совершили плохой поступок. Пасха- прославление Иисуса Христа.
	Повсюду Благовест гудит,
	Из всех церквей народ валит.
	Заря глядит уже с небес…
	Христос воскрес, Христос воскрес!
		С полей уж снят покров снегов,
		И реки рвутся из оков,
		И зеленеет ближний лес…
		Христос воскрес, Христос воскрес!
	Вот просыпается земля,
	И одеваются поля,
	Весна идет, полна чудес,
	Христос воскрес! Христос воскрес!
(колокольный звон)
Под белорусскую музыку заходят волочебники. 
	Ой, барами сасновымi, ой, полямi жытневымi,
	Iдуць-гудуць валачобникi, гукаючы, спяваючы.
Валачобныя- людзi добрыя, валачiыся- намачылiся,
Зайшлi к бабцы- пасушылiся,  дала бабка усiм па яечку.
Вiншуем вас з Хрыстовым днем чырвоным яйцом!
	А цi спiш, цi ляжыш, слауны гаспадар?
	Надары гасцей, каб iшлi часцей! 
	Нашы дары не велiкi нi малы!
Пару яек ды з варэннем прагi! Можна да вас?
Баба: А что это за народ? Проходи через порог!
Дед: Я не сплю и не лежу, с радостью вас одарю! Будьте здоровы, веселы- как весна.
Баба: Сегодня Пасха! Будем петь и играть, светлый праздник встречать, весну в гости зазы-вать!
Дед: Давайте весну звать:
	Весна- красна!
	Приди, весна, с радостью,
	С великой милостью,
	С теплом, с добром,
	О тебе поем
Исполняется песня «Весна»муз. О. Волох
Весна(входит): Я, Весна- красна, в гости к вам пришла,
		     И подарки принесла: вот девчатам –гребешок,
		     А мальчишки цветочки возьмите и девочкам их подарите.
Исполняется «Танец с цветами» муз. Чайковского
	Как радостно опять звучат
	Нам птичьи переливы.
	Они тепло в себе таят,
	Весенний звон игривый.
		И купола опять блестят,
		На солнышке сверкают,
		Волшебный куличей наряд
		О Пасхе возвещает.
	Она приходит с красотой,
	С любовью чистой, нежной,
	И озаряет нас с тобой
	И светом, и надеждой.
		Вновь станет на душе теплей,
		Ручьи обиды смоют.
		Под колокольный звон церквей
		Встречаемся с весною!
Исполняется хоровод «Весна» О.Волох
Баба: К празднику Пасхи все убирают свои дома, украшают их, а в прошлое воскресенье украсили их веточками вербы.
Баба: Светлый праздник Пасхи продолжался всю неделю и называлась она пасхальной, светлой, святой. Люди ходят друг к другу в гости и веселятся.
Игра «Саука ды Грышка»(ст.гр.№1)
	(Входят Курочка)
Курочка: Добры дзень, якая хата! Гэта што у вас за свята?
(ответы детей). Курица кудахчет, засуетилась.
Баба: Ой, як курыца сакоча, чаго ж яна хоча? Можа, яйка знесцi хоча?
Дед: Давайте посадим курочку, а сами загадки отгадаем.
	Кудахчет-кудахчет, детей зовет
	Под крыло соберет       (КУРИЦА)
Беленькая бочка, на ней не сучечка.
Ни обручика, ни дна, и хоть бы кнопочка одна! (ЯЙЦО)
Курица: Куд-кудах, куд-кудах, яснесла яйцо с кулак!
Баба: Ой, смотрите, дети, какое яйцо курочка снесла!
Исполняется песня «Великоднае яечка»(б.н.м.)
Баба: В первый день Пасхи всегда гладили по лицу своих детей крашеным свяченым яйцом, чтобы были всегда румяными и здоровыми. (Взрослые расстилают зеленый коврик, и по нему, как по траве, 2-3 ребенка катают яички и приговаривают:
	Проснись, земля, от зимнего сна
Игра с яйцами (катаем)
Игра «Белыя гуси»(ср.гр.№1)
Первым буду выбирать
	С кем скорее в пару встать.
	Выберу пригожую, 
	На солнышко похожую
Исполняется песня «Вербы» муз.И.Кошминой сл. К. Бальмонта
	Сколько песен, сколько звуков
	За окном прозрачно-светлым.
	Что за чудные мотивы,
	Что за сказочный оркестр?
Исполняется оркестр. «Юрачка»(б.н.м.)
Игра «Михасик»(ср.гр.№2)
Дед:На прощанье вам пожелаем
	Встречать гостей во таким караваем.
Баба:От души желаем всем вам жить в достатке,
	Чтобы в жизни вашей все было в порядке!
Приглашаем в группы пить чай.

----------

m-diana-2007 (13.09.2021), SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## alenagomel

ВЯЧОРКІ

ФАЛЬКЛОРНАЕ СВЯТА ДЛЯ ДЗЯЦЕЙ ГРУПЫ «ФАНТАЗЁРЫ»
Зала ўпрыгожана ў нацыянальным стылі: ручнікі з беларускім арнаментам, вышыўка; ложак, засланы саматканым пакрывалам, над якім вісіць прыгожы самаробны дыван; печ, побач з ёю стол, засланы абрусам, самавар, ласункі.
Гучыць вясёлая беларуская народная музыка, у залу ўваходзяць гаспадар і гаспадыня.

Гаспадыня. Добры дземь вам, паважаныя госці Вельмі добра, што вы завіталі да нас. Сення ў нашай хаце вас чакае сустрэча з беларускімі песнямі, танцамі, гульнямі, карагодамі.
Гаспадар. Як кажуць нашы людзі, хай вам даспадобы будуць
Жарты, песні, смех!
Бо без песні, хоць ты трэсні, без гармоніка й дуды
Ходзяць ногі не туды'. Запрашаем на вячоркі!
Спяваючы бел нар. песню «Добры вечар» уваходзяць удзельнікі
фальклорнага гуртка -дзяўчынкі з ручнікамі ў руках.)
Дзяўчынкі. Добры вечар у хату!
Гаспадар. Вечар добры, дзяўчынкі!
Дзяўчынкі. Дазвольце. шаноўныя гаспадар і гаспадынька, да вас завітаць!
Гаспадар. Вечар добры, дзяўчынкі! Праходзьце, калі ласка!
Дзяўчынкі. Дзякуй вам, гаспадар і гаспадынька
Гаспадыня. Дзяўчаты, можа вы нам якую-нсбудзь пІесню заспяваеце?
Дзяўчынкі. Заспяваем.
Выконваюць беларускую народную песпю «Гаспадынька».
Гаспадар. Ой, якія вясёлыя дзяўчаты да нас завіталі! А чаму ж яны без хлопцаў? Дзс ж япы падзеліся?
Дзяўчынкі. Ды дзесьці згубіліся.
Уваходзяць хлопцы
Хлопчыкі. Добры вечар таму, хто ў гэтым даму!
Дазвольце вас вітаць, усім дабра жадаць!
Адзін з хлопчыкау аглядаецца, заўважыў дзяўчынак, звяртаецца да іх.
Добры вечар,дзяўчынкі! Ці можна да вас?
Дзяўчынкі. А ў нас не ганарацца, Дэе стаяць, там і садзяцца. 3 чым прыйшлі?
Хлопчыкі. Рады мы заўсёды быць у вашай хаце, а прыйшлі ў госці, каб добрага здароўя ўсім пажадаць. Наша справа не цяжкая — іграць, скакаць, песні спяваць.
Дзяўчынкі. Запрашэння нечакайце, разам ;з намі вы спявайцс.
Дзеці выконваюць дражнілку, потым танцуюць
 беларускі народны танец «Выйду на вуліцу”.
Пад вясёлую беларускую музыку на вячоркі прыходзяць жанчыны,
апранутыя ў нацыянальнае адзенне.
Жанчыны. Вечар добры ў вашу хату! Дазвольце, гаспадар і гаспадынька, да вас завітаці.!
Гаспадар. Заходзьцс, жанчынкі! Заходзьце, калі ласка! Мы жыць у адзіноце не можам, заўсёды чакаем гасцей.
Жанчыны. А ці можна ў вашай хаце песню заспяваць, маладосць успомніць?
Гаспадыня. Калі ласка, жанчынкі, а дзеці вас з задавальненем паслухаюць.
Спяваюць беларускую народную песню «ЗвончыкІ».
Гаспадар. Дзякуй вам! А зараз давайце выканаем нашу любімую песню «Ехаў Ясь на кані».
Жанчыны. 3 вялікім задавальненнем
Гучыць песня ў выкананні дарослых «Ехаў Ясь на кані».
Гаспадыня. Вялікі дзякуй вам, дзеці і дарослыя, што вы завіталі ў Інашу хату! 3 глыбокай даўнасці прыйшоў да нас гаты народны звычай — вячоркі! Як ні цяжка было жыць у тыя далёкія часы, а ўсё ж заставалася ў народа любоў да песень, танцаў, гульняў, жартаў. Вось таму мы сёння і запрасілі вас на вячоркі, каб наву-чыцца ў нашых продкаў працаваць, весяліцца, танцаваць, у гульні розныя гуляць.
1-ае дзіця. Ласкава просім да нас у госці!
2-ое дзіця. Заходзьце, калі ласка, папрацаваўшы, адпачыць!
3-яе дзіця. Вячоркі чакаюць гасцей, пІачнём Інаша свята хутчэй!
ДзецІ бяруць музычныя інструменты і выконваюць песню
«Мы жывем у Беларусі» (музыка і словы Л. Смык.)
Дзяўчынка. Гаспадынька, а што гэта ў цябе за куфэрачак такі прыгожы стаіць? ІІІто ты ў ім хаваеш?
ГаспадыІІя. У гэтым куфэрачку ляжаць розныя рэчы, якія вельмі дарагія майму сэрцу (дастае ручнік) Ручнік — гэта не проста кавалачак тканіны, якім выціраюць твар і рукі. Існуе ў нашіай краіне шмат звычаяў звязаных з яго выкарыстаннем. Дораць ручнік маладым, якія вырашылі Іпажаніцца, дораць на радзіны і наваселле. А з чаго ен зроблены?
Дзеці. 3 ільну.
Гаспадыня. Правільна, ручнік робяцьз ільну.
Гаспадар. Лен — гэта багацце нашай краіны. Каб атрымаць так прыгожы ручнік, людзям трэба многа працаваць. Спачатку лён трэба пасеяць, затым яго прапалоць, парваць, патрапаць грэбнем ці шчоткай. Атрымаўы кужаль пралі пры дапамозс верацяна ці калаўрота. Затым пранец бялілі, фарбавалі, прыносілі ў хату кросны і ткалі палатно для кашуль ці ручнікоў, якія потым упрыгожвалі беларускімі крыжыкамі  ці кветкамі.
Музычны кіраўнік. Усё гэта зараз пакажуць нашы дзяўчынкі у карагодзе, а хлопчыкі ім дружна паспяваюць.
Карагод «Пасеялі  дзеўкі лён» у апрацоўцы А. Рашчынскага.
Гаспадыня. А вось паглядзіце на гэтую посцілку. Яна таксама выткана кроснах. Такімі посцілкамі засцілалі ложак, сані і вазы. А восьдарожкі на падлогу. Імі таксама ўпрыгожвалі лавы ў хаце, дзе збіраліся жанчыны на пасядзелкі.
Гаспадар. Мне здаецца, што сёння ў нас сабраліся вельмі працавітыя дзеці і дарослыя. Каб дарэмна часу не губляць, давайцс будзсм працаваць. У нашай хаце ўсё ёсць і для працы, і для адпачынку. Кожны знойдзе справу даспадобы.
Гаспадыня сядае за станок прасці, гучаць беларускія мелодыі.
Гаспадыня. Давайце будзем працаваць ды прымаукі ўспамінаць.
1-ае дзіця. Хочаш добра жыць, ІІавінен працу любіць.
2-ое дзіця. Нічога само нІе робіцца.
3-яе дзіця. Гультай за дзела — мазольза цела.
4-аедзіця. Чалавек без працы, ІІІто птушка без крылаў.
5-ае дзіця. Не за сваю працу не бярыся.
Гаспадар. Ці не заседзеліся мы з вамі за працай? Весялей будзе, калі песня загучыць. Мы пачнём, а вы нам дапамажыце.
Гучыць беларуская народная песня « Чаму ж мне не пець».
Гаспадар. А зараз пІацехі для смеху. Хто з вас ведае жартоўныя дражнілкі?
Дзеці.  Антось барадаты вёў казу каля хаты,
Антаніна паганяла, на цукеркі зарабляла.
•	Віця, Віця. Віцяля з'еў карову і цяля. 
І дванадцаць парасят, тТолькі хвосцікі вісяць.
•	Сяргей-верабей на кані катаўся, рукі. ногі паламаў, 
Без штаноў застаўся.
•	Дзядзя Коля-велікан уваліўся ў стакан.
У стакане малако, Дзядзя Коля ... Ко, ко, ко!
Хлопчык.  Хопіць вам дражніцца, давайце лепей весяліцца!
Дзяўчынка.  Як музыкі заіграюць, ногі самі рвуцца ў пляс.
Ай да туры-растатуры, беларускай мы натуры.
Беларускі танец «Кацілася чорна галка»
ў апрацоўцы А. Рэмізоўскай.
Музычны кіраўнік. А хто ж з вас, дарослыя, на месцы ўсядзіць, калі полька загучыць. Кідайце ўсё, ідзіце ў скокі, хай музыка гудзе!
Госці танцуюць беларускую польку.
Гаспадар. I яшчэ адна пацеха –гульня для смесху. Але перш чым гуляць, адгадайце загадку:
І не Маша, і не Галя, а дзяўчына ў крыўдзе.
За касу яе цягае кожны, хто не прыйдэе.
Абнімаюць вельмі рэдка, бо яна завецца ... (рэдзька.
Гаспадыня. Загадку адгадалі, а цяпер можна ўжо і пагуляць у гульню «Рэдзька». Але спачатку давайце па лічылцы выберам Янку і гаспадара. Хто хоча палічыць?
Гульня «Рэдзька».
Пасля яе дзеці сядаюць, а на «градцы» непрыкметна
з'яўляецца новая вялікая рэдзька.
Гаспадар. Ой, зноў рэдзька на нашай градцы вырасла? Ды якая вялікая, мабыць, вельмі смачная! Давай, гаспадынька, паспрабуем яе выцягнуць
Падыходзяць, пачынаюць цянуць, “рэдзька” ўскоквае і ўцякае.
 Яе ловяць і бачаць чалавечка, які за ёй схаваўся.
Гаспадыня. Ой, а гэта хто ж?
Дамавы. Ды гэта ж я, ваш Дамавы. Сядзеў, сядзеў я ў хаце, слухаў, як вы спяваеце, ды і мне захацелася з вамі трошкі павесяліцца.
Прынёс я мех. А ў мяху — смех!
Дзеткам на пацеху лопнуў мех ад смеху.
Вось вам, дзеткі, смяшкі, вось вам і пацешкі.
Цікавых паведаю вам небыліц, хай скачуць да нас яны
3 кніжных паліц.
Пякла баба калачы ў халодненькай пячы 
I якраз ляцеў камар, Ды калачыкі пакраў. 
Цераз вулачку ўцякаў, камізэлечку парваў.
Дзеці, а вы ведаеце якія-небудзь небыліцы?
Дзеці расказваюць вершаваныя небыліцы.
Дамавы 	Малайцы! А жартоўныя песні спяваць умееце?
Дзеці. Умеем!
Гучыць жартоўная народная песня «Сядзіць мядзведзь на покуці.
Дамавы. А вось я вам, дзеткі, прынес яшчэеі карабсц. Калі ласка, усе, хто хоча, адчыняйце яго.
Гаспадыня. Дамавічок, а можна я?
Дамавы. Калі ласка, гаспадынька.
Гаспадыня адчыняе карабец, там — каляровыя лісткі з загадкамі.
Дамавы. А вы, дзеці, умееце загадкі адгадваць?
Дзеці. Умеем!
Дамавы. Тады я вам загадаю і пагляджу, як вы іх адгадаеце
•	Назбіралі арэхаў пяць мяшкоў, насушылі грыбоў 120 карабоў. 
Нацягалі шышак горку, працавітыя ... (вавёркі).
•	Дзяцел з ночы быў сярдзіты, тэлеграму пераблытаў, 
І пайшла па лесе байка: «З'еў лісіцу шэры ... (зайка).
•	Хоць таўстун занадта ласы, на эіму сабе запасы не збірае,
Бо заўжды мяшок ён мае. Спаць кладзецца, здыме тапак
I паціху смокча лапу. А вясна дыхне ледзь-ледзь
Прачынаецца ... (мядзведзь).
Дамавы. Якія вы, дзеці, малайцы! Усе загадкі адгадалі. Здаецца мне, што ў вас тут нечым пахне...(Бяжыць да печы.)
Гаспадыня. Ой, гэта я зусім забылася, ІІІто ў печ пірог паставіла, пабягу паглядзець. Які ж прыгожы пірог атрымаўся! Гэта я для вас, дзеці, так старалася.
Гаспадар. Паважаныя госці, дзеці, бацькі! Мы вельмі рады былі бачыць вас у нашай хаце, нашым садзе, на вячорках. Але ж час нам з вамі развітвацца.
Гаспадыня. На развітаннс ўсім жадаем:
Шчыра каб жылі ў дастатку,
У жыцці ў вашым хай ідзе ўсё па парадку!
1-ае дзіця. Дзякуй гаспадарам заліхвацкім!
 Жадаем блакітнага неба, духмянага хлеба, чыстай вады і ніякай бяды'.
2-ое дзіця. Дзэякуй, госці, эа падмогу! 
Вы так дружна рагаталі, Нас так хораша віталі, 
ПляскалІ ў ладкі. I шкада, а ўсё ж бывайце, толькі нас не забывайце!
Гаспадар. А вы, дзеткі, дружна жывіце,
Хутка расціце, край свой любіце!
Не таму любіце, што за ўсё цяплейшы і прыгажэйшы,
А таму любіце, што за ўсё мілейшы, за ўсе даражэйшы!
Музычны кіраўнік. Дзеці, давайце на развітанне заспявасм песню пра наш родны край. 
Песня «Роднае” (музыка С. Галкінай, словы У, Карызны.)
Гаспадыня. Паважаныя госці, цяпер мы вам хочам сказаць: «Да новых сустрэч!»
Гучыць беларуская песня “Бывайце здаровы”

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## alenagomel

Вячорки 2

1-й:   Сення ў нашым садзе свята!
І гасцей як тут багата:
Усіх на свята запрашаем
І сардэчна вас вітаем
І дарослых, і дзяцей, і шаноўных ўсіх гасцей.
2-й:   Шанаванне добрым людзям, 
Хай вам радасці прыбудзе
Хлопцы, дзеўкі, мамы, таты!
Запрашаем вас на свята.
Гасп: Добры вечар, сябры, паважаныя бацькі, і дзеці. Вельмі добра, што вы завіталі сення да нас. З глыбокай даўнасці прыйшоў да нас гэты народны звычай – вячоркі.
Як не тяжка было жыць, у тыя далекія часы, а ўсе ж заставалася у народа любоў да песень, танцаў, гульняў, жартаў. І мы вырашылі, будзем вучыцца у нашых продкаў, якія і ў горы, і ў радасці не забывалі сваіх песень і танцаў, а наадварот карысталіся імі, каб лепей было перажыць усе турботы і цяжкасці часу. Вось таму сення мы і запрашаем вас на нашыя вячоркі.
1-й: Раздаецца стук і звон.
2-й: Гэта грае наш Сымон. 
Гасп: Ен да нас, сюды ідзе, і гармонь сваю нясе.
Заходзяць дзеці.
Прыпеўкі.
Гасп: Добры вечар, дзеці.
Міласці просім кожнага ў госці.
У нашай хаце хозцем будзь,
Папрацаваўшы можна адпачнуць.
Вячоркі чакаюць гасцей
Заходзьце хутчэй. Садзяцца.
1-й: Шчасце вам у хату
Наша цетка Ганна,
Прыбылі да вас мы
На вяліка свята
2-й: Шчыра вам жадаем
Шчасця і здароўя
Каб было часцей у вас
Поўнае застолле.
3-й: І як кажуць нашы людзі
Хай вам да спадобы будуць
Жарты, песні, смех
Бо без песні, хоць ты трэсні.
Без гармонікі і дуды
Ходзяць ногі ні туды.
Гасп: У маей хаце ўсе есць і для працы, і для адпачынку. 
Кожны знойдзе сабе  справу для душы.
Калі хочаш – павяжы.
Калі хочаш – папляшы.
Калі хочаш – пагуляй.
Гучна песню заспявай.
Песня: “Чаму ж мне ні пець”
Гасп: Дзеці, а што гэта вы прыйшлі на вячоркі і гэтак хутка узяліся за працу. 
1.	Каб у пашане быць трэба працу любіць.
2.	Праца не паганіць чалавека, а корміць і вучыць.
3.	Найсмачнейшы хлеб ад сваей працы.
4.	Хлеб смачны і сыты, калі сваім стараннем дабыты.
5.	Праца сама за сабе скажа.
6.	Добра жыць калі спяваем да пра працу не забываем.
7.	Калі есць ахота то зладзіцца любоя работа.
8.	Праца майстра баіцца.
9.	Хлеба не вымалішь, яго зарабіці трэба.
10.	Дзе няма ахоты, там няма работы.
11.	Сумленная праца – наша багацце.
12.	Нічога само ні зробіцца.
13.	Работу словам не заменішь.
14.	Хто працуе той і мае.
15.	Якая работа, такая і плата.
16.	На чужы каравай рот не разівай.
17.	Праца не забота, забота – калі няма работы.
18.	Гультай за работу, мазоль за руку.
19.	Сказаць легка, зрабіць тяжка.
20.	Устанеш рана – многа зробішь.
Гасп: Ай да малайцы дзеці. Многа вы ведаеце прыказак, ды прымавак. Добра працуеце, а весяліцца любіце? Ну тады танец.
Танец “Мікіта”
Гасп: Ну вось, павесяліліся, а зараз за працу.
  Ніткі трэба перабраць
  У клубочкі ўсе сабраць.
Ой, як добра працуюць дзеці – Юля пляце, Таня вяжа. А я пойду за смятанай, трэба смятану збіць, да масліца зрабіць, бо з чым мы драчуны есці будзем? 
(ідзе, заходзіць з пустым гладышом)
Ой, дзеці, што гэта здарылася? Адкрываю гладыш, а там пуста, няма смятаны.
Відаць кот залез, ды злізаў усе. Дзе ен падзеўся?
Выходзіць кот, плача.
Дзіця: Сядзеў коцік на кухні.
У яго вочачкі папухлі.
Чаго ж ты, коцік, плачаш?
Ці піць кі, ці есць кі хочаш?
Коцік: Ні піць кі, ні есць кі не хочу.
Пасваей жаласці плачу.
Сама цетка Ганна смятану злізала
А на мяне, катка, сказала.
Будзе мяне, коціка, біці.
Будзе мяне, коціку, вушкі церабіці.
Гасп: Ой, ой, ой.
Дзіця: Не плач, коцік,
Прабач і ты яго цетка Ганна
Заставайся разам з намі,
Працўй разам з намі,
Гуляй разам з намі,
Песні спявай.
Песня “Пасеялі дзеўкі лен”
Гасп: Добра, дзеці, вы спявалі, катка сустракалі, весяліліся з ім, спявалі, але яшчэ мала працавалі.
Песня “Перапелачка” (музычны кіраўнік)
Не дзе стук.... Гэта, едзець на кане Лявон з Лявоніхай. Пад’язджаюць.
Лявон: Тр-р-р. Прыехалі! Злазь, даражэнькая, зараз гаспадыня нас сустракаць будзе.
Мы і так ужо спазніліся на вячоркі.
Гасп: Вітаю вас даражэнькія, Лявон і Лявоніха.
Дзіця: Дзяцька Лявон з Лявоніхай прыехалі.
Лявон: Добрага здароўя гаспадыня.
Лявоніха: Добры вечар у хату.
Дзеці: Добры вечар.
Лявоніха: Ой, як вас тут многа. Паглядзі, Лявон, якія тут майстры сядзяць. 
Гасп: Так, нашы дзеткі сапраўдныя майстры, паглядзіце, якія ў іх рукі залатыя. Але яны не толькі умеюць працаваць, але і карагоды вадзіць і жартаваць.
Карагод “Сядзіць камар на дубочку”
Гасп: Добра вы дзеці карагоды водзіце, весела вам на вячорках. Сядайце, працаваць будзем, ды казкі складаць. А вось адна із іх.
Жыла – была курачка з пеўнікам. І былі ў іх маленькія жоўтыя кураняткі. Кожную раніцу яны з курачкай выбягалі свой танец пачыналі.
Танец курачкі і куранят.
Гасп: Пазабаўляліся кураняткі, ды пад курачку хаваліся. А бацька – Певень ходзіць, зярняткі шукае, а як знойдзе, усіх паесці склікае.
Певень: (важна ходзіць) Ко-ко-ко! Чубаткі, знайшоў я зярнятка!
Гасп: Вось аднойчы выграб пеўнік вялікую бобінку.
Певень: Ай-яй-яй! Якая вялікая бобінка ляжыць.
Курачка: Што ж ты так задзівіўся! Ні дзяўбі каб не падавіўся.
Гасп: А пеўнік забыўся, што сказала курачка, дзеўбануў бабінку і падавіўся.
Певень: К-к-к-к-к.
Курачка: Божа ж мой, а што ж мне рабіць? 
                 Бедны пеўнік мой ляжыць (плача).
Дзеці: Трэба доктара паклікаць.
Гасп: Пабегла курачка да доктара. Пагладзіў доктар – кот, свой жыват, падышоў, паслухаў, пеўніка панюхаў. Горла пачаў аглядаць, ды вось што пачаў казаць. 
Кот: Трэба горла маслам змазаць, масла ў краме бывае, пэўна ж цана не малая. 
Курачка: Вось, як яно зараз дорага каштуе!
                А хто ж майго пеўніка уратуе? (плача)
Кот: збегай у веску, карову пашукай, у яе масла спытай, не трэба будзе грошы плаціць, гаспадарствам трэба даражыць.
Курачка: Куд-куды! Дзякую за параду! Сапаўды!
Кот: А я гэтым часам куранят пасцярагу, хоць адно сабе на абед злаўлю. (падкрадаецца, куранята разбягаюцца, кот мяукае, аблізваецца, цягне пеўніка, пеўнік уздрыгвае, драпае ката) Во толькі драпаецца, а не спявае, крыху пачакаю, а ен хутка сканае.
Выходзіці карова, спявае, курачка слухае.
Песня каровы:
Ох, як цяжка тут стаяць му-му
Гаспадыні ні відаці му-му
З голаду ж не паміраць му-му
Хто ж мне сена можа даць му-му
Курачка: Прынясу табе я сена, касцы за гарою.
Мне трэба масла збіць, каб пеўніка лячыць.
Бедны пеўнік мой канае, падавіўся, памірае (плача)
Карова: Накармі мяне травой, пакуль сонейка не згасла, тады бедзе табе масла.
(карова і курачка разыходзяцца ў розныя бакі, выходзіць рад касцоў, ідуць чарадой, косюць, спяваюць)
Песня касцоў:
Косы косяць пакуль росна: тык-тык-тык.
І трымаць іх трэба моцна: тык-тык-тык
Сення трэба, многа сена накасіць.
Ды на зімку поўну пульку напасіць!
Уцякайце пчолы, восы і жукі!
Нам каровы скажуць: дзякуй мужыкі!
Падбягае курачка, касцы выціраюць пот з ілба.
Курачка: Касцы, касцы! Дйце, калі ласка, сена карове, мне трэба масла збіць, каб пеўніка лячыць. Бедны пеўнік мой канае, падавіўся, памірае.
Касец: Курачка, ты не сумуй! Хутчэй да пекара шыбуй, булку хлеба прынясі.
Курачка: Тады сена мне дасі?
Касец: Ну, што ты квакчах? Тады бяры сколькі хош.
Выбягаюць з вялікімі лыжкамі два пекара.
Песня пекараў:
Теста трэба замясіць
І прысмакі палажыць
Булачкі духмяныя
Пульхныя, румяныя.
Добра гатуем, варым і пячом.
Смачныя белкі дзецям раздаем.
1-ы: Я галоўны пекар (робіць крок у перад)
2-і: Мы двое – пекары (крок у перад)
Разам: Любім мы булкі, працум да зары.
1-ы: Рэжу, рэжу, сала каб усім хапала
2-і: Пакрышу капусты каб пірог быў тлусты.
Разам: Добра гатуем, варым і пячом.
Смачныя булкі дзецям раздаем.
Курачка падбягае да пекараў.
Курачка: Пекар, пекар, ты павінен ведаць, усе касцы, хочуць абедаць. У іх вялікая патрэба, дайце, калі ласка, хлеба.
Пекар: А чаму ж ты не куранят будзеш карміць а касцоў?
Курачка: Касцы абяцалі сена накасіць, каб карову накарміць. Мяне трэба масла збіць, каб пеўніка палячыць. Бедны пеўнік мой канае, падавіўся, памірае.
Пекар: На, булку хлебам касцам аднясі, больш нічога не прасі.
Курачка: Дзякуй, акрамя хлеба мне нічога не трэба. (бяжыць да касцоў, бярэ сена, нясе янго карове, доіць, збівае масла, бяжыць да пеўніка, той масла глыкае, вочы расплюшчвае, паглядае) Пойдзем пеўнік гуляць, пойдзем зярняткі шукаць.
Пеўнік і курачка садзяцца на места.
Лявоніха: Лявон, бачыш колькі смяшнога усяго ведаюць дзеці? А што ты маўчыш? Можа ты дзе быў, дзіва дзіўнае сустракаў? Ці што смешнае бачыў?
Лявон: Бачыў.
Лявоніха: А карову, што кашу варыла бачыў?
Лявон: Бачыў.
Лявоніха: А ці бачыў авечку, што нясла яечкі?
Лявон: Бачыў.
Лявоніха: бачыў камара, які поле араў?
Лявон: Бачыў.
Лявоніха: Ну, дык цябе нічым не здзівіш.
Лявон: Сябры, наш народ складае многа розных небыліц, казак, пацешак, вершаў, прысказак і прымавак, жартаў. Гэй, смялей, хлопцы і дзяўчата, спявайце новыя жарты.
Песня “Запрашала ліска курку”
Гасп: Хопіць нам ужо сябры, жартаваць, смяяцца. Трэба зараз нам сябры зараз развітацца.
Лявон: І шкада, а ўсеж бывайце, толькі нас не забывайце.
Лявоніха: Дружна жывіце
Хутка расціце, 
Край свой любіце.
Не таму любіце што заўсе цяплейшы і прыгажэйшы.
А таму любіце, што за усе мілейшы, за усе даражэйшы.
Песня “Бывайце здаровы”
Гасп: Час ужо поздні. Мая ўнучка ужо спаць захацела. Давайце заспяваем калыханку, каб унучка заснула.
Песня “Калыханка”
Гасп: Ну дзякуй вам даражэнькія, за дапамогу.
Цяпер унучка да раніцы спаць будзе.
Добр мы працавалі, весяліліся і жартавалі.
Добрыя вячоркі атрымаліся.
Але я чую з печы пых прыемны. Гэта пахнуць нашы драчуны. 
Давайце частавацца.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## Алена.by

Купалле
Святочна ўпрыгожаная пляцоўка. Дзяўчынкi  i  хлопчыкi   апрануты  ў беларускiя  касцюмы. У дзяўчат на галовах вяночкi .
Вяд.:  Добры дзень, дзецi , добры дзень зямлiца родная.
           Пачынаецца свята народнае.
           На Яна Купала з хаты выйшлi малойцы, дзяўчаты,
           Выйшлi падлеткi  дзеткi , дзяды маладзiцы, кабеткi,
           Ой, колькi народу багата сабрала Купальскае свята.
           Сення будуць музыкi  iграць, сення будуць дзеўкi гуляцi,
           Малодачкi спявацi , старыя бабы сядзецi , ды на тое дз!ва глядзецi:  
Купалiнка:  Шла Купала сялом, сялом,
                     Давала дзеўкам чалом, чалом.
                     А чаго вы сядзiце? Хутчэй на горачку  iдзiце.
Дзiця:           А там на горачцы агнi гараць-
                     Будуць дзеукi краскi зб!раць,
                     Будуць хлопцы праз агонь скакаць
                     I Купалачку прывячаць.
Дзiця:           Купалле- гэта свята сонца i агню.
                     Будзем сення свята гуляць
                     Свята гуляць, агонь раскладаць.
Дзiця:          Сення у нас Купала: сам Бог агонь расклаў,
                     Давайце Купалачку прывiтаем и « Купалiнку» праспяваем.
Песня и танец «Купалiнка».
Вяд.:    На свята усiх запрашаем, хто смяяцца жадае.
             Дзяучат- каб вяночкi вiлi, а хлопцау- у пляс каб хадзлi.
             Бо толькi Купальскае свята вяселлем и жартам багата.
На свята прыяджаюць баба Еука и дзед Тумаш.      
Баба:   Добры дзень, маi дараженькiя!
Дзец :  Добры дзень!
Дзед:   А што гэта у вас за свята?
Дзец :  Купалле!
Баба:  А цi ведаеце вы, што такое Купалле? Гэта цудоунае свята. Дауным-дауно iснавала нават легенда, што у Купальскую ноч нiбы расцвiтае Папараць-кветка i той, хто яе ашукае, можа авалодаць усiм зямным скарбам, будзе самы шчаслiвы на свеце.
Дзед:   Ой, баба, чаму ж ты мне раней аб гэтым не гаварыла?  
             Пайду  шукаць кветку.
Баба:  Куды ты, стары? Яе можа знайсцi  толькi  малады и смелы     
            чалавек.
Дзед:   Ну, як зауседы, спазнiуся.  Калi быу я малады, я быу хлопцам хоць куды.
            i спявау, i танцавау, на гармонiку iграу.
Вяд.:   Лепш патанцуйце для нас ды праспявайце якую- небудзь песню.
 Дзед и баба выконваюць  песню «Сабiрайся у госцi, мой дзядок».
Вяд.:   Дзякуй вам, як добра вы спяваеце.
Баба: Стары,а куды я паклала краскi-зелкi ад усякай хваробы, ад рознай нягоды.
Дзед:   Ды вось яны  у кошыку.
Баба:  Зямля-мацi,благаславi травы брацi i вам давацi,  бярыце-  лячыцесь.
Вяд.:   Дзякуй вялiкi .На Купалле у зелках - кветках самыя каштоуныя лекавыя  
            якасцi . Таму гэта лепшы час для iх нарыхтоукi . 
            А зараз давайце пашукаем гэту чароуную   кветку.
Дзецi разам з бабай и дзедам шукаюць  кветку. Вядучая знаходзiць кветку.
Купалiнка:  Вось калi  у гушчар пайшлi , кветку- папараць знайшлi .
Пад музыку выбягае баба Яга, забiрае кветку.
Баба Я.: Ага мяне на свята не запраciлi  , а кветку знайшлi , не будзе вам свята.
Вяд.:  Вярнi  нам гэтую кветачку.
Б.Яга: Вось я зараз ператвару цябе у дрэва цi  у мухамор.
Вяд.:  Вярнi  нам, калi  ласка, я хацела падарыць яе дзецям, каб у  iх зауседы   
           было весела, каб яны зауседы былi  добрымi i шчаслiвымi .
Б.Яга: Кал  мне спадабаецца на вашым свяце, можа и падару яе вам.
Вяд.:  Калi  ласка, заставайся у нас.На Купальскае свята жадаем шчасця багата.  
          А зараз музык! зайграйце, у радочак усе устаньце.
  Аркестр «Зайграй жа мне дударочку»    
Б.Яга:  Малайцы! А зараз запрашаю вас пагуляць.
               Гульнi «Даганялкi», «Верабей», «Жабка».
Б.Яга:Добра вы гуляецце,добра спяваеце, а вот прымаукi ды прыказкi  ведаеце?
Вяд.:    Ведаюць!
Дзiця:  Без працы няма чаго хлеба шукацi .
Дзiця:  Дзе няма ахвоты, там няма работы.
Дзiця:  Калi старанна косяць, то сена з мой не просяць.
Дзiця:  Прышоу працаваць- няма чаго часу каратаць.
Б.Яга:  Вельмi  мне падабаецца  на вашым свяце,таму я вырышыла падарыць вам чароуную Папараць-кветку,кааб усе зямныя скарбы-здароуе,шчасце, радасць, любоу- былi  вашымi .
Вяд.:  Дзякуй вялiкi . А зараз усiх  запрашаю у карагод.
                      Карагод « Лета краснае».
Б.Яга: Добра у вас, але пара мне у лес збiрацца, раскажу усiм лясным жыцелям, 
            як!я  тут жывуць добрыя дзецi .
Баба Яга уходзiць  з пляцоукi .
Баба: А для вас мае, любанькiя, я прыгатавала  пачастунак.
           Вось таkiя смачныя булачкi . 
Дзед: Баба мая пячэ булачкi  Вельмi смачныя.
Вяд.:  Дзякуй и вам. 
Дзецi  частуюцца .  Гучыць беларуская народная музыка.

----------

muzrukv (19.06.2019)

----------


## mar62

Девочки, сейчас идет подготовка к летнему периоду. Поэтому думаю купалье будет к месту.

*Фальклорнае свята   « Купалле»*

_Дзецi збiраюцца на упрыгожанай пляцоуцы._
Купалiнка  Добры вечар, зямлiца родная, пачынаецца свята народнае
Реб На Яна Купалу з хаты выйшлi малойцы, дзяучаты
       Выйшлi падлеткi и дзеткi, дзяды, малалеткi, кабеткi
       Ой, колькi народу багата сабрала Купальскае свята
Реб Сення будуць музыкi играцi, сення будуць дзеукi гуляцi, малодачкi спявацi
        Старые бабки сядзецi ды на тое дзiва глядзецi.
Куп  Сення Купалле святкуем и спяваем и танцуем.
*Карагод  « Дудалка»( па паказу Купалинкi )*
Куп Як навокал прыгожа!Колькi розных кветак и зелак. Давай и пра iх паслухаем вершы.
Реб Кветкi вытканы у траве, музыка гучыць, 
       З неба сонейка плыве у гэту казку адпачыць
Реб  А кветкi- люба глянуць- стракатаю сям*ей
        Сышлiся на паляну, на летнi мiтынг свой.
Куп Давайце паглядзiм, як прыгожа танчаць нашы кветачкi.
*Танец кветак( ст.гр)*
Куп А на Купалле зауседы касцер разводзiли и толькi самые спрытныя и лоукия магли яго пераскочыць. Зраз мы даведаемся ,цi есць  у нашым садочку такiя дзецi.
_Дзецi пераскокваюць цераз стылiзаванае вогнiща._
Куп Малайцы, усе спрытныя и лоукiя. Але я вам яшчэ не усе расказала. У купальскую ноч у лесе распускаецца чароуная папараць-кветка. Хто яе знойдзе -будзе добрым, прыгожым и самым шчаслiвым у свеце. А можа i мы паспрабуем яе пашукаць? Згодны? Тады бярыцесь за руки , пойдзем шукаць папараць- кветку.
_Дзецi iдуць змейкай па пляцоуцы._
Куп Вось мы i прыйшлi. Можа хто бачыць папараць- кветку? Я ведаю, яе забрала ведзьма.  А вось яна и сама iдзе да нас.
_Уваходзiць Ведзьма._
Ведзьма  А што вы робiце у маiм лесе, што шукаеце? (адказы дзяцей) Захацели папараць-кветку знайсцi?  Яна расце на чароунай палянцы.
Куп Кали ласка, дапамагi нам знайсцi туды сцяжынку.
Ведз Дапамагу, калi вы са мной пагуляеце, а то мне вельми сумна сядзець адной.
Куп Абавязкова пагуляем. Мы навучым цябе вельмi цiкавай гульне « Знайдзi сабе пару»
*Гульня «Знайдзi пару»*
Ведз Так добра и весела я дауно не гуляла, я абавязкова пакажу вам, дзе расце чароуная кветка. Яна расце у такiм гушчары, дзе не ступала нага чалавека. Паглядзiце, якое там павуцiнне.
*Творчая кампазiцыя з разiнками (по т. Баравiк) ст.гр.*
Ведз Мы здолелi прайсцi праз павуцiнне, а вось i чароуная кветка. Паглядзiце, якая яна прыгожая. Хто возьме яе у руки, той загадае пажаданне и яно адбудзецца.
_Дзецi загадваюць пажаданнi._
Куп  А у гэта свята вяселае будуць усе музыки грацi, а дзеткi будуць усе скакацi.
 Выходзьце , дзеткi, у кола, будзем свята адзначать, разам будзем танцаваць.
*Свабодны танец « Полька-Весялуха»*
Ведз Ой , добра мне было з вами, але ж трэба далей бегчы по сваим справам. Да пабачэння , дзецi.  (ведзьма уходзiць)
Куп Вось i скончылась наша купалле- свята росквiту зямли, свята народнай творчасцi. А зараз давайце возьмем рознакаляровыя крэйды i намалюем самыя прыгожыя кветкi на зямлi.
_Дзецi малююць крэйдамi на асфальце._

----------

m-diana-2007 (13.09.2021), solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Миронова

Вельмі цудоўна, што з'явілася наша беларуская старонка. Жадаю прапанаваць вам свой сцэнарый на Купалле.
“КУПАЛЬСКІЯ ЗАБАВЫ”
Сцэнарый народнага свята Купалле
Дзеючыя асобы : 
                         муж Янка, 
                         жонка Вэрця, 
                         цётка Яніна-чараўніца, 
чатыры дзеукі.

Пляцоўка  ўпрыгожана "варотцамі", 2 стаўба ўпрыгожаны кветкамі, вянкамі, падрыхтавана  кастрышча.
Трэк 1
 Гучыць купальская песня, выходзяць дзяўчаты, водзять карагод   вакол варотцаў, вешаюць на іх свае вянкі, у карагодзе  ўходзяць.
На пляцоўку выходзіць Вэрця.
ВЭРЦЯ: А дзе  тэта мой стары  падзеўся ? Абяцаў прынясці старыя рэчы ў купальскі касцёр. А сам некуды знік. / Убачыла варотцы /    Во, якія дзеукі малайцы, прыгожыя варотцы падрыхтавалі. / Да людзей /.   Добры вечар, паважаныя ! Мне, вельмі, прыемна, што ўвесь беларускі люд   сабраўся на Купалле. Людцы добрыя, а ці ведаеце вы нашто ў гэту чароуную ноч ладзяцца варотцы ?  Не, не ведаеце ?  Варотцы – сімвал  ачышчэння, забароны ад хваробы, няшчасцяў.
Трэк 2
На пдяцоўку, нібы конік, цягне за сабой  цялегу са старымі рэчамі, выбягае Янка.
ВЭРЦЯ: Янка, які ты у мяне рэзвы, нібы конік. / Лашчыць чыць яго /. Ну, добра, трэба ўсё гэта ў вогнішча скідаць. Хутка можа дзеукі прыдуць.
Трэк 3
Пакуль яны скідаюць старыя рэчы, з'яуляеца жанчына Яніна.
ЯНІНА: Прывітання, суседзі. 
ГАСПАДАРЫ: Прывітанне, Яніна !
ЯНІНА:   Да свята рыхтуецеся? / Азіраецца навокал /. 
ВЭРЦЯ:   Так, суседачка ! / У бок /.   Нешта азіраецца, мусіць, зноу нейкую дрэнь хоча зрабіць.   / Мужыку /  Добра, Янка, пойдзем да хаты за юшкай з рыбы.
ЯНКА:   Так, так, час надыйшоу, трэба ісці.
Гаспадары уходзяць. Яніна застаецца адна. 
ЯНІНА:   Каб ваша скаціна была, як шчаціна. Во, як жывуць, I у хаце ўсё   ёсць. I дачка – прыгажуня. Як сыр у масле катаюцца. А мне век адной бедаваць. Ну, нічога, я вам яшчэ зраблю... 
Лезе ў торбу, дастае пучок зёлак/.
Трэк 4

ЯНІНА: Вось чароўныя зёлкі, трэба мне іх запаліць, гаспадыню з ног зваліць.
Яніна выконвае магічныя дзеянні, потым дастае вяроуку.
ЯНІНА: А, чароуная аборка,
          Справу зробіць, вельмі, лоўка. /Завязвае па чарзе вузелкі/ 
       Завяжу я вузялок, кабы ён мне дапамог, 
       Каб і апетыт прапаў, каб тугу на іх нагнащ. 
       Дачка замуж, каб не выйшла 
       I жыццё, каб ваша скісла,
       Каб нічога не вялося, не хацелася ды не маглося. 
       Ну, вось,  справа зроблена. Цяпер пагляджу, як ім добра будзець. Фу, каб нячысцікі на іх!
Трэк 5

      Гучыць страшная музыка, на пляцоуцы у танцы з'яуляюцца русалкі. / Русалкі - пераапранутыя дзеукі /. Дзве русалкі абліваюць вадой людзей, выносяць рэквізіт, патрэбны для гульняу. Так сама  русалкі пужаюць цётку Яніну.
РУСАЛКА 1: Спужалася, Яніна ? 
ЯНІНА: Адкуль вы мяне ведаеце ? 
2-я: А мы усё ведаем. 
3-я: Бо мы – русалкі.
ЯНІНА: Не, не спужалася, бо даўно хацела ў вас спытаць, ці можаце вы  падрабіць што-небудзь гаспадарам 
4-я: Што падрабіць?
ЯНІНА: Ну, напрыклад, жыццё ім сапсаваць? 
1-я: Мы ўсё можам, толькі нам патрэбны... 
2-я: Шэрсць ката 
3-я: Бычы рогі
4тя: Свіное капытца.
ЯНІНА: Не бяда, усё гэта ў мяне ёсць. Русалачкі, вы мяне тут пачакайце, я  хуценька  злётаю да хаты, прыцягну ўсё гэта. Добра ?
РУСАЛКІ: Бяжы, бяжы, ды не затрымлівайся ! 
ЯНІНА: Ды я туды і назад. / Яніна уцякае /
2-я: Сястрыцы, а, каб, з мальцамі пажартаваць ? Вядзіце да мяне трох хлопцау ! А я сабе лепшаго выбяру, ды павесялюся з ім. / Дзеукі выводзяць трох хлопцау /. Вось, дык, хлопцы ! Ладныя ды статныя, хоць усіх у возера. Завязвайце, дзеукі, ім вочы хусткамі, а я буду трымаць у руках вяночак – званочак, ды звінець ім. Хто мяне зловіць, той і будзе маім абранікам.
Гульня   " ЗЛАВІ РУСАЛАЧКУ 
2-я:  Самым лоўкім аказаўся гэты хлопец. Як цябе клічуць?    /Адказвае/, Я дару табе падарунак, ды русалчын пацалунак. Радуйся, бо русалка не кожнага цалуе, а каго пацалуе, той не забудзе яе ніколі. На іншых дзевак больш не  гляне. Ды глядзі, блізка  да возера не падыходзь, бо зацягну.
3-я:   А я так сама хачу павесяліцца. Дзеукі, запрашайце да мяне людзей. /Дзеукі выводзяць 4-6 чалавек/.   Во, пажартую!  Зараз мы усе разам будзем выконваць русалчын танец. / Танцуюць/. 
Трэк 6
Гульня “Русалчын танец”
3-я:    Добра, вельмі добра, а зараз бяжыце хутчэй, бо заказытаем. /Русалкі смяюцца/.
4-я:   Дзеукі, а зараз склікайце народ  дзеля майго шаленства. /Дзеукі выводзяць 4 чалавек/.   Бачу, што вы сапраўдныя свавольнікі. I мне гэта вельмі прыемна. Ці ведаеце вы, што русалкі   вельмі любяць спяваць?  А калі нехта пачуе гэтыя спевы, будзе зачараваны на усё жыццё. Аднаго з вас я буду апекаваць. Але толькі тады, калі праспявае мне што-небудзь, ды так, каб мне захацелася кінуцца ў вір.
Ой мороз мороз
Шумел камыш
Напилася я пьяна
Виновата ли я
Гульня “Праспявай Русалцы".
4-я:  Добра спяваеце,   цудоуныя з вас  атрымаліся б вадзянікі, ды русалкі. Але ж больш да усіх мне прыйшоуся да спадобы ... 3 гэтай ХВІЛІНЫ вы пад маёй ласкай.
2-я: А цяпер я вам праспяваю сваю песню, зараз усих зачарую.
 Трэк 7
М.Катович “Лето красное”

1-я:  Ой, сястрыцы, і весела, добра пажартавалі.
На пляцоўку выбягае цётка Яніна.
ЯНІНА:   Вось, прынесла: і шэрсць, і рогі, і капыты. 
1-я: Скажы, Яніна, а ці можна людзям такія пакасці рабіць ? 
ЯНІНА: Вы ж казалі, што ўсё можаце. 
2-я: А мы пажартавалі.
3-я:  А цябе зараз крапівай абсцібаем, каб гадасці не рабіла. 
РАЗАМ:   Ды заказытаем !
РусалкІ сцібаюць Яніну крапівай, гоняць яе праз варотцы. У тэты час на пляцоуку выходзяць гаспадары. 
ВЭРЦЯ: А тут што робіцца ? 
Янка: Вэрця, уцякаем, нячысцікі.
Да гаспадароу падбягае  Яніна. 
ЯНІНА: Суседзі, мілыя, прабачце мяне, калі ласка. Я больш ніколі   не буду, тут такое здарылася, мяне русалкі ледзь у вір не зацягнулі.
Яніна дастае вяроукі, развязвае вузелкі, кідае вяроукі у вогнішча. 
ЯНКА: Яніна, а што ты робіш?  Якое ты просіш прабачэнне ? 
ЯНІНА: За усё, за ўсё мяне  прабачце ! 
ВЭРЦЯ: А пра якіх русалак ты гаворыш ? Ці не пра гэтых ? 
ЯНІНА: Пра гэтых, пра гэтых !
ВЭРЦЯ: Ды, гэта ж, дзеукі нашы.
Дзеукі смяюцца.
1-я:  Цётка Яніна, не пужайцеся ! 
2-я:  Але ж болей так ніколі не рабіце. 
3-я:  I мы нікому не скажам.
4-я:   Гэта застанецца нашай маленькай тайнай. 
ГАСПАДАРЫ:   Вы гэта пра што ? 
ДЗЕУКІ: Пра нешта.
ВЭРЦЯ: Не хочаце гаварыць, Бог з вамі. 
ЯНКА:   Чаго нарадзіліся няведама  кім ? 
2-я: Мамачка, татачка, не злуйцеся. 
ДЗЕУКІ:  Мы ж пажартавалі. 
ВЭРЦЯ:  Добра, бяжыце пераапранайцеся.
Дзеукі ўбягаюць.
ЯНКА:   А ўсё ж такі дзеўкі – малайцы! Не забываюцца наших звычаяў.
ВЭРЦЯ: /Да Янкі з Янінай /   А ці памятаеце вы, у якія гульні даўней гулялі ?
ЯНІНА:   Можа навучым нашых гледачоў у купальскія гульні гуляць ? Я, напрыклад  купальскую польку ведаю
(запрашае людзей на польку)
                         Пачынаем усё з кружочку,
Рукі  ўнізе на замочку.
Гэй, музыка, рэж нам ох!
Польку дробну, як гарох.
Трэк 8

Полька ўлева ,полька ўправа.
А цяпер каб не згубіцца,
Трэба лоцем зачапіцца,
Полька ўправа акуратна,
Полька ўправа далікатна.
А цяпер, такія рэчы,
Бяромся за суседа плечы.
Полька ўлева ,полька ўправа.
Ручкі цэлы?
Ножкі не стаміліся?
Самі вы не зажурыліся?
Аб’яўляю разам з тым,
Што цяпер у нас інтым,
Хлопцы ды паненкі,
Бяромся за каленкі.
Полька ўлева ,полька ўправа.
А цяпер пайшлі ў скокі,
Круціцеся ва  ўсе бокі. 
(танец-гульня “Полька”)

ЯНКА: Я так сама знаю гульню.   Але гэта гульня для  сапраўдных мужчын. Бабанькі, запрашайце да мяне 2-х мужчын, ды каб моцныя былі. /Запрашаюць/. Во, мужыкі, браўно, а вось вам мяшкі, станавіцеся на  браўно і пры дапамозе гэтых мяшкоў паспрабуйце адзін аднаго саштурхнуць. Хто з вас больш затрымаецца, той пераможа. А таксама атрымае прыз.
Трэк 9
Гульня "Хто дужэйшы". Гульня паўтараецца некалькі раз.
ЯНІНА: Вось хлопцы дужыя, аж захацелася ім праспяваць
Трэк 10
ВЭРЦЯ:   А хто з вас, паважаныя, хоча піва папіць ? Падыходзьце да мяне. Ці ведаеце вы, мае даражэнькія, што на Купалле, звычайна, выбіраюць кумоў ? А кумаускія вузы мацнейшыя чым кроўныя ! Зараз вы таксама будзеце кумавацца. 3 дапамогай піва. Вы будзеце паіць адзін аднаго.
Гульня "Кумаванне". Паутараецца некалькі раз. 
Трэк 11
ЯНКА: Ну, бабанькі, у гульні пагулялі, паскакалі, трэба  касцёр запальваць.
ВЭРЦЯ: Дзевак пачакай.
ЯНІНА: Вунь ідуць, купалле нясуць.
ВЭРЦЯ: Янка, запальвай вогнішча.
Муз нумар М.Катовіч “Рэчанька”
Трэк 12

Гучыць музыка,  Янка запальвае касцёр. Выходзяць дзеукі, нясуць куклу - чучала Купалле. Абыходзяць вакол вогнішча, кідаюць куклу у касцёр. Падыходзяць да мікрафонаў.
ДЗЕУКІ:
1-я:  Лавіце вяночкі !
2-я:  Хто зловіць, таго доля чакае  шчастлівая. 
3-я:  Хваробы адыйдуць.
дзяўчаты кідаюць вянкі ў натоўп, людзі ловяць.
Трэк 13
ДЗЕУКІ: 
1-я: Людзі добрыя, са святам вас !
2-я: Жадаем вам шчасця – долі, ды вялікай любові !
3-я: Дзецям вашым – здароуя!
4-я: Родным вашым – яснага сонца !
ЯНІНА: Хадзіце праз варотцы.
ЯНКА: Скачыце праз вогнішча.
ВЭРЦЯ: Кідайце ў вогнішча старыя рэчы.
УСЕ РАЗАМ: Да пабачэння !

----------

muzrukv (19.06.2019), Гурка (04.06.2017)

----------


## Миронова

...і яшчэ:
Ведзьма:  Чую сэрцам мой каханы сюды ідзе эге, галубчык, ня будзь я ведзьмай, калі ў гэтую ноч купальскую ты ад мяне збяжыш. Даўшы абяцанку, назад словы не возмеш, будзеш маім мужыком. Куды б гэта мне схавацца?       (хаваецца у стог сена з'яўляецца Купалінка)
Купалінка: А вось і той стожок, пад якім Ян спатканне прызначыў. ( Бачыць, што нікога побач стажка няма ). Вось дзіва – няма  ні душы… Няўжо забыўся пра мяне?  Вось і сонца за гару садзіцца, а яго ўсё няма. Пачакаю крыху
               / прысаджваецца поруч стожка /. 
Ведзьма:  Каханенькі  /зачыняе рукамі вочы Купалінцы/  Куды гэта ты сёння спяшаеся, на ноч гледзячы? Ці не да іншай прыгажуні? 
Купалінка: Ян, не дуры!  Пусці, дай вочы адкрыць!  
(Ведзьма, пазнаўшы па голасу Купалінку, хавае рукі і разам
са стогам сена імкнецца ўцячы.)
Купалінка:  / даганяючы стог / Ян, што за жарты дурныя?  Чуеш, а не то я пайду! Ян!  Вось я табе цяпер задам, / зрывае з Ведзьмы стог /  Ой! 
Ведзьма:  / спалохаўшыся не меньш Купалінкі /  Ай!
Купалінка: Ты хто?
Ведзьма:  А ты хто? 
Купалінка: А ты што ў стогу рабіла? 
Ведзьма: А ты што пад стогам?
Купалінка: Я чакала жаніха свайго.
Ведзьма:  А я будучага мужа вартавала .
Купалінка: Выходзіць, што наш з табой лёс падобны.  Я чакала каханага  і ты. Ведзьма: Як цябе завуць?
Купалінка: Купалінкай бацькі назвалі.
Ведзьма: А мяне Ведзьмай у народзе клічуць.  Дык, вось, Купалінка,  што я табе скажу, ніякі ён мне не каханы, а толькі замуж трэба, бо ў дзеўках засядзелася. А жаніх мой, Лешы, мужык багаты, відны. Кажа мне, кахаю, жыць не магу, такія ласкавыя словы гаворыць, аж усё цела ные ад жадання другі  раз думаю што да вяселля не ўтрымаюся, бяда гэткая.
Купалінка: А што пасля вяселля?
Ведзьма: Ой дачушачка мая, ты ж зусім яшчэ дурненькая, пойдзем, усё табе раскажу.

(На пляцоўку выходзіць Лешы).
Лешы: Эх, гэтак трэба было ўліпнуць! I які гэта чорт дзернуў мяне раскрыць тайну папараць-кветкі Ведзьме. (з'яўляецца Чорт)
Чорт:  Клікаў мяне, ваша лясное сіяцельства?
Лешы: Цьфу, успомні Чорта, ён і паявіцца. (ходзіць і разваджае, Чорт – след у след.  Цяпер Ведзьма шантажыруе мяне: "Не ажэнішся на мне – раскажу  ўсім людзям – дзе, як і калі шукаць папараць-кветку". Што рабіць? Нельга ўсім валодаць гэтай тайнай.
Чорт:  Ваша сіяцельства, а давайце яе ў маёй багне ўтопім.
Лешы: Каго?
Чорт: Ведзьму!
Лешы: Нельга.
Чорт: Чаму?
Лешы: Вада смярдзець будзе.
Чорт:Ды гэта нічога, ад калодзежаў далёка.
Лешы: Ды адчапіся ты, свіння з рагамі!
Чорт: Вось і прапануй свае паслугі.
Лешы: Так, хутка апоўнач, трэба нешта рабіць. Сёння я запрошаны на Купальскае свята, можа каго сустрэну са сваіх – параімся, што рабіць.
(Выходзяць Ведзьма і Кікімара.)
Ведзьма:  Кікі, не адставай! Эх! Нарэшце выйду замуж. Ужо каго я не абхаджвала: і Вадзянога, і Палявіка, і Баруна... Нават ў прафкаме пуцёўку выбіла ў Сочы – хацела  абкруціць Нептуна. А ні як! А тут – удалося. Самога Лешыга ўдалося захамутаць.
Кікімара: Колькі бабы не каюцца – дзеўкі  замуж збіраюцца. Як гэта табе
ўдалося?
Ведзьма:   Табе, сяброўка, скажу: падпаіла аднойчы яго сваім зеллем, то ён і выбалтаў мне адну сваю тайну, а каб я маўчала, паабяцаў ажаніцца на мне.
Кікімара: Дык гэта ж шантаж!
Ведзьма:  А што зробіш, калі па другому не атрымліваецца. Лешы, ты дзе?
Лешы: Цьфу, цьфу, цьфу. Тут я.
Ведзьма:  Красаўчык мой, жанішок.(Лешы аглядае Ведзьму)
Лешы: Што гэта ў цябе за выгляд?
Ведзьма:   Вясельны.
Лешы: Не магла лепш апрануцца? Глядзі колькі паважаных гасцей.
Ведзьма:   Што ты ў модзе разумееш. Гэта ўбранне ад куцюр.
Чорт: (здзіўлена) Ад каго?
Ведзьма: Сукенка – ад  Зайцава, спадніца – ад  Бярлуччы, абутак – ад Сент-Ларан.
Чорт: Ого, куды дабралася!
Ведзьма: Дзеля шлюбу – чаго  не зробіш.
Лешы: Добра, калі паабяцаў, то слова стрымаю. Але ажэнемся пасля апоўначы. Калі ніхто не знойдзе папараць-кветку, то буду ўпэўнены, што і ты язык за зубамі трымала, бо ён у цябе надта доўгі. А цяпер пойдзем бліжэй да вогнішча – святкаваць  Купалле разам з усімі будзем. А вы, пачвары лясныя, каб сёння не перашкаджалі святу.
Кікімара:  (убок) Сам пачвара.
Лешы: Хто сказаў?
Кікімара:  Я кажу – зразумелі.
(Лешы ідзе да вогнішча, да яго падыходзіць Купаліш)
Купаліш: Добры вечар, зямліца родная. 
            Пачынаецца свята народнае 
            Добры вечар, палеткі і кветкі 
            Добры вечар, дарослыя і дзеткі 
            Вечар добры, купальскае свята! 
Лешы: Не шукайце папараць-кветкі 
        Не знайсці вам, мае дзеткі, 
       Прыгажосцю вас прырода надзяліла 
       I ў маладосці ваша сіла 
       А каб ў гаі застала вас ранне,
       Паспяшайце к нам на Купалле!
       А вунь і Купалінка ідзе.
( Выходзяць Купалінка з дзяўчатамі. Яны водзяць карагод, Купаліш становіцца паміж дзяўчат, яны разбягаюцца, потым адна з дзяўчат пытаецца у Купаліша)
Дзяўчына1: Ян, ты ведаеш, што такое каханне.
Купаліш: Ведаю.
Дзяўчына 2: А ці ёсць сярод нас твая любая.
Купаліш: Ёсць, але я вам не скажу.
Дзяўчына3: А давай мы праверым, ці сапраўднае тваё каханне.
(дзяўчаты завязваюць вочы Купалішу, ставяць яго у круг і раскручваюць, потым ён павінен знайсці сярод дзяўчат сваю каханую)
Дзяўчына1: Вось цяпер мы бачым, хто твая каханая.
(Купаліш бярэ Купалінку за руку і вядзець яе да вогнішча, дзяўчаты ідуць за імі, і кікімара з ведзьмай, так сама. Пад купальскую песню абыходзяць вакол вогнішча.):
Голас за кадрам:
Летняя ночка купальская... Народныя паданні кажуць, што ў гэтую ночку прывабным святлом гараць агеньчыкі кладаў. Дрэвы переходзяць з месца на месца. У гэтую ноч ведзьмы, вадзяныя, чэрці, русалкі робяць ліхія справы, пасылаюць хваробы, перашкаджаюць пошукам папараць-кветкі.
Лешы:  Але сення па майму загаду нячысцікі адмаўляюцца ад сваіх нядобрых спраў і прыбываюць да нас святкаваць старажытнае свята. (Купаліш устанаўлівае на навогнішча кола.) Сення гаспадары свята – Купалінка  з Купалішам. Ім мы і даручым запаліць купальскае вогнішча і кола – сімвал  сонца, у гонар якога і спраўляюць Купалле. 
Голас за кадрам: Купалле – свята  сонца,  буйнай зеляніны і ўшанаванне агню, які абагравае і корміць чалавека.Гэта свята працы і адпачынак перад касавіцай і жнівом. 
         (Купаліш і Купаліпка  пад купальскую песню запальваюць вогнішча. Запаліўшы касцёр водзяць карагод.)  Лешы – разам  з усімі, нячысцікі   асобна.Потым нячысцікі накіроўваюцца да агульнага карагоду. 
Купаліш:  Вы куды? 
Нячысцікі:  На баль, на баль.
Купаліш:  А што вы можаце рабіць, каб нашы госці не сумавалі? 
Чорт : Мы ўсё можам!
Ведзьма: Хочаш я ператвару Купалінку ў лягушку.
Лешы: Звар'яцела? Нават не думай!
Ведзьма: Так і зраблю,  калі не ажэнішся на мне.
Лешы:  Кажу табе, пачакай апоўначы, а пакуль святкуй разам з астатнімі.
(Дзяўчаты, сабраўшыся у купку плятуць вянкі)
Дзяўчына 1:  Карагоды павадзілі, вянкоў наплялі. Хутка апоўнач,  хлопцы
              пойдуць папараць-кветку шукаць.
Дзяўчына 2:  Кажуць, хто знойдзе папараць-кветку, стане шчаслівым,  зможа
               знайсці скарб.
Дзяўчына З:  Ад шчасця ніхто не адмовіцца. Але скарбы сцерагуць злыя сілы.
              Нашы хлопцы цяпер пужлівыя, нават цені сваёй баяцца.
Дзяўчына1: А калі мы іх півам пачастуем, то крыху смялейшыя стануць.
Дзяўчына 2: I праўда, сябровачкі, цягніце пачастунак. Можа толькі на першы
погляд здаецца, што нашы хлопцы труслівыя? Ну, хто паспрабуе атрымаць кубак піва?
Дзяўчына3: А што хлопцам ды мужыкам рабіць?
Дзяўчына 1: Няхай пакажуць, як яны могуць у цёмным лесе паміж дрэў хадзіць,
папараць-кветку шукаць.
(Гульня "Прайсці паміж жбанамі")
Дзяўчына 2: Добра хадзілі па лесе, а калі сустрэнуць мыш, жабу, альбо змяю? У іх ператвараюцца ведзьмы! Бажуся, што пачастую таго, хто з завязаннымі  вачамі пападзе па вядру.
(Гульня "Бей, ды нерабей")
Дзяўчына 3:  Дзяўчаты, а што гэта мы ўсё хлопцам выпрабаванні робім, а давайце   і з дзяўчатамі пагуляем. 
(на сцэну запрашаюць 6 дзяўчат, гульня “Заплятанне касы”)
Ведзьма: Эх, не навіджу! Развесяліліся, я вам настрой папсую! Кікімара…
Кікімара: Ну, што табе?
Ведзьма: Маркотна.
Лешы: Якуюсь яшчэ пакасць прыдумала?
Кікімара: На гэта яна здатная!
Ведзьма: Квасу хачу! (Кікімара падае квас.)  Не хачу квасу, хачу карасёў у смятане!
Кікімара:А больш ты нічога не хочаш? 
Ведзьма:Зволю з пасады!
Кікімара:  Ну і звальняй. Мяне Ведзьма з Чорных гор даўно да сябе запрашае.
Ведзьма: Жартую я, жартую! (Шэпча на вуха). Сазывай усіх нячыстых! 
(Крадуць Кулалінку).
Купаліш: Людзі добрыя, нявеста знікла! (Купаліш і дзяўчаты бягуць шукаць). Лешы: Дапамажыце! Укралі  Купалінку (да Ведзьмы) Твая чорная справа?
Ведзьма:  Цяпер гэта называецца не чорнай справай. А кіднеппінгам. А Купалінку вярну, калі ажэнешся на мне.
                (выходзіць Купаліш з Купалінкай і дзяўчатамі)
Купаліш: Не журыся, дзядзька.. Я Купалінку выратавыў, папараць-кветку знайшоў, і злыдняў прывёў.
Лешы: Ну вось і добра, значыць свята працягваецца, (на Ведзьму) а ты згінь з вачэй маіх! (Ведзьма уцякае),   а   гэтых   пакараць (нячысцікаў   прымушаюць скокнуць   праз вогнішча, б'юць крапівай, абліваюць купальскай вадой) 
Купаліш: Яшчэ раз віншуем вас людзі добрыя са святам і запрашаем вас на       купальскі канцэрт.

----------

solnet (01.01.2019), Гурка (04.06.2017)

----------


## Миронова

...і яшчэ:
Сцэнарый народнага свята Купалле
“А на Купала рана сонца грала”
/ Пляцоўка святочна ўпрыгожана кветкамі./
/ На сцэну выходзяць сяброўкі: Ганна і Мар'я з кошыкамі ў руках./
(фонавая музыка для суседак)
ГАННА: Хутчэй, Мар'я, бо на свята спазнімся, і крама закрыецца, а я ж яшчэ нічога не паспела прыкупіць.
МАР'Я: I навошта я з табой на свята пайшла, лепш бы займалася сваімі справамі.
ГАННА: Маўчы ўжо ты, лепш дапамажы знайсці кашалёк з грашыма. Куды гэта я   яго паклала,можа дзе згубіла?
/ Map'я ў руках трымае кашалёк і паказвае Ганне./
ГАННА: Ах ты шэльма, давай яго сюды.
МАР'Я:	 Э-э, не спяшайся сяброўка, перш-наперш адгадай загадкі. Вось табе  першая: чатыры вушкі і два брушкі.
Г АННА:	Гэта жаба.
МАР'Я: Ой, сяброўка, рассмяшыла ты мяне і ў весь белы свет.
        Дзе ты бачыла ў жабы чатыры вушкі  і два бруші?  Гэта ж падушка.
ГАННА: Усё б табе падушка ды прыпечак.  Не, сяброўка мая, мяне не падманеш.
МАР'Я: Добра, слухай другую загадку: па хаце  ходзіць, хвастом водзіць. (венік)
ГАННА: О, гэта я ведаю, гэта мыш.
МАР'Я: /смяецца/  Не, не адгадала.
ГАННА: Тады я звярнуся да гледачоў. Дапамажыце, людцы добрыя,
        а то яна мне мой кашалёк не верніць і што мне у краме без грошай дадуць.

(загадвае яшчэ тры загадкі, гледачы выказваюць свае варыянты./
1.Між агуркамі, буракамі,
   Каза з зялёнымі рагамі. (цыбуля)
2.Калматы, вусаты, 
   Есці пачынае, песенкі спявае(кот)
3.Што за палена з ямай да калена.(бот)

МАР'Я: Слухай, даражэнькая, сама мазгоў не маеш, чужыя запрашаеш.
/ На сцэну запрашаюцца гледачы./
МАР'Я: Вось трымайце, даражэнькія, па ветачцы купальскай. А ці хадзілі ж вы   ўчора ў лазню?
/ Удзельнікі адказваюць./
МАР'Я: А мы зараз пабачым, ці можыце вы самі сабе зрабіць венік?
(гучыць вясёлая музыка для конкурса)
 (Гульня "ВЕНIКI"  Выносім бярозавае вецце і раздаём удзельнікам. Па камандзе кожны ўдзельнік павінен зрабіць сабе венік.Хто хутчэй і прыгажэй зробіць,той і пераможа, ідзе гульня.)
ГАННА: Бачыш Мар'я, якія ў мяне памочнікі ,аддавай мой кашалёк.

МАР'Я: Але ж, даражэнькая мая, венікі яны зрабілі, але каб у лазню ісці трэба мець мыла і мачалку. Вось вам падарункі.
ГАННА: Пойдзем хутчэй, бо крама закрыецца.	
(гучыць музыка для харавода)
(Ганна і Мар'я зыходзяць са сцэны, выходзяць дзяўчаты водзяць карагод)
АЛЁНА:  Ой, дзяўчаткі, куды ж гэта нашы хлопцы зніклі? Мусіць, нешта
                нядобрае надумваюць.
ГЛАША: А нам і без іх нядрэнна. Хадзем лепш вянкі купальскія плесці.
(Чуюцца лаянка, крык, тупат. Выбягае Дзед Ян.)
ДЗЕД  ЯН: Добры вечар, дзяўчаты! Якія вы прыгожыя ды вясёлыя! А пад
                 старасць, нябось, будзеце такімі злымі, як мая Баба.
ДЗЯЎЧАТЫ (абурана): Не, не будзем!
 АЛЁНА: Ой, Дзед Ян, калі ваша жонка злуецца, то хто, калі не вы, яе раззлаваў!
 ДЗЕД  ЯН: (узрушана). Не вінаваты я! (мнецца) Калі толькі самую дробязь. Не           верыце? Я вам цяпер усё раскажу...
ГЛАША: У іншы раз распавядзеце. Мы спяшаемся. Нам яшчэ трэба вянкі сплесці, пакуль сонца высока. Бо надыходзіць ноч на Яна Купалу.
АЛЁНА:  Вядзьмарская ноч, калі дзяўчатам варажыць можна, вянкі па вадзе пускаць, карагоды вадзіць ды праз вогнішча скакаць.
ДЗЕД  ЯН: Людзі на гулянне збіраюцца, а мяне мая старая працаваць прымушае! А усё таму, што сама гультайка і соня! Яна жа прывыкла ўставаць з пеўнямі. Певень заспяваў – мая  Бабка на нагах! Прэцца карову даіць. А сёння певень наш праспаў, і жонка праспала! (Падвышае голас.) А я вінаваты! Ну, крыху правініўся! Учора ўвечар схаваў бутэлечку ў кошык са збожжам, а яна тамака перакулілася і разлілася. Бабка здуру гэтым збожжам курэй напаіла, гэта значыць накарміла. А певень малайчына – збожжа  хмельнага пад'еў і спіць. І куры спяць. І Баба мая храпіць! (Зноў падвышае голас.) А я вінаваты ў тым, што жонка ў мяне соня і гультайка!
(Падчас маналогу Дзеда Яна дзяўчаты сыходзяць. З'яўляецца Бабка Марфа з матыгай, слухае, падпёршы яе галавой.)
БАБКА МАРФА: Дык вось у чым справа! А я спалохалася, што куры захварэлі, думала птушыны грып іх паваліў. (б’е дзеда матыгай), ірад ты гэтакі. Чым языком малоць – ішоў  бы градкі палоць! Кажуць, хто не выпале агарод да Яна Купалы, таму чорт увесь год будзе траву падсяваць! (Сыходзіць.) 
ДЗЕД  ЯН: Добра, Марфачка, добра... Добра палоць, калі ведаеш, якую траву драць. А я, акрамя крапівы, ніякай травы не ведаю. І жонка ў мяне няўмёха – запусціла  агарод.. .Эх, вярнуцца бы гадоў на пяцьдзесят назад... 
(Дзед Ян незадаволена варочае матыкай, выходзіць Міхась. Адзін з іх падкрадаецца, дакранаецца да пляча Дзеда Яна, той спалохана падскоквае.)
ДЗЕД ЯН: Цьфу! Спалохаў, паганец! Думаў, Баба!
МІХАСЬ: Дзед Ян, няўжо ты жонкі баішся?
ДЗЕД  ЯН: Я баюся?!  Ды барані Бог! Гэта я для выгляду, каб яна думала, што я   баюся!
МІХАСЬ:А-а-а, тады ўсё зразумела!
ДЗЕД ЯН: (храбрыцца). Што, што вам зразумела? І наогул, годзе! Разыйдуся я са
           сваёй  Бабай,  вось сёння  і разыйдуся!  
МІХАСЬ: Сёння, цяпер? І як ты гэта зробіш?
ДЗЕД ЯН: Вы падумайце, які сёння вечар? Сёння дзяўчаты будуць карагоды
вадзіць, вянкі плесці, варажыць. Вось тамака і знайду сабе маладзенькую.
МІХАСЬ: Цікава   было  б паглядзець, як яны варажыць будуць! У такі момант да  іх не падступішся.
ДЗЕД ЯН: Прыдумаў! Хадзем са мной.
(Дзед Ян з хлопцамі сыходзяць са сцэны, выходзяць суседкі)
(фонавая музыка для суседак)
МАР'Я: А ці чула ты, Ганна,  хоць адну  легендаў звязаную з Купаллем.
ГАННА: А што такое легенда, гэта навука якая?
МАР'Я:Ой, даражэнькая, дык ты ж зусім цёмная баба. Ёсць розныя легенды, якія складалі нашы продкі стагодзямі.У першую чаргу легенда пра папараць-кветку і той, хто яе адшукае можа авалодаць усімі зямнымі скарбамі і будзе самы шчаслівы на свеце.
ГАННА: Якая прыгожая легенда. Пайду і я папараць-кветку шукаць.
МАР'Я:	Стой! Куды ты? Ці ведаеш ты,што гэтая кветка цвіце ў лесе ноччу, але знайсці яе можа толькі малады і смелы чалавек?

ГАННА:	Ну вось, я як заўсёды спазнілася.Чаму ты раней аб гэтым не гаварыла?
              Як была я маладая.
              Была дзеўка удалая. 
              Я спявала,танцавала 
              I малойцамі гуляла. 
               I ўсе скарбы былі мае.

МАР'Я: Няма таго, што раней было.І навошта табе гэтыя скарбы?

ГАННА: Навошта-навошта, можа я замест лыскі "Таёту" куплю, а замест бульбы  "Снікерсы" есці буду.
МАР'Я: Ой, Ганна, у мяне ад тваіх баек галава трашчыць. Годзе нам спрачацца, прайшлі тыя часы, калі ты як маладая кабылка бегала. Усяму свой час.	
ГАННА:	Праўда твая,  сяброўка! 
МАР'Я:	Ведаеш, я ўчора ў лесе была, грыбоў назбірала,  ледзь да хаты дайшла і          сёння пайшла б, каб ты мяне на свята не пацягнула. А грыбоў там відзьма-нявідзьма, вунь аж адсюль відаць. 
ГАННА:	 /у бок/ А я адна ў лес не пайду. Людцы добрыя,  хлопцы маладыя,  дапамажыце мне грыбоў назбіраць.
/ На сцэну выходзяць удзельнікі гульні "3бop грыбоў"./
(гучыць вясёлая музыка для конкурса)
(Гульня "Збор грыбоў".3 завязанымі вачыма трэба сабраць як мага больш грыбоў, якія параслі ў лесе. Хто хутчэй і больш назбірае, той і пераможца)

ГАННА:	Ну вось і ў мяне на снеданне будуць маладыя грыбочкі.
МАР'Я:	Вось як добра. Ганна паглядзі, што гэта за дзяўчаты да нас ідуць?
ГАННА:	Дык гэта ж Янінка, вясковая дзяўчынка, са сваімі сяброўкамі. 
            Мабыць дзяўчаты ідуць варажыць, пойдзем не будзеі ім перашкаджаць.
(Ганна і Мар'я зыходзяць са сцэны, выходзяць дзяўчаты)

АЛЁНА:  Шарэе. Хутка ноч купальская наступіць. Трэба нам, дзяўчыны, абраць Купалінку. А ёю павінна стаць самая прыгожая... 
УСЕ: Я!
АЛЁНА:  Самая вясёлая! 
УСЕ: Я!
АЛЁНА:  Самая працавітая! 
УСЕ: Я!
АЛЁНА: Самая сціплая дзяўчына.
УСЕ: Я!
(Уваходзіць Дзед Ян, вядзе за рукі перапранутых у сукенку Міхася - у вялікіх вянках, з-за якіх амаль не відаць твараў. Хлопец ўпіраецца.)
ГЛАША:  Хто гэта з вамі, Дзед Ян? У нашай вёсцы такой дзяўчыны няма. 
ДЗЕД ЯН: Знаёмцеся, дзяўчаты, гэта мая ўнучка ў госці прыехала, Агрыпінка. Прыгажуня! Можа, яе Купалінкай абярэце? 
НАСЦЯ: Дзесьці я іх бачыла... Кагосьці яна мне нагадвае...
(Дзяўчыны ўзіраюцца, перапранутыя Хлопцы жадаюць уцячы, Дзед Ян не адпускае.)

ДЗЕД ЯН: Унучачка на мяне падобныя! Глядзіце, Прайдзіся, прыгажуня мая! Пакажыся, дзетка! Вось якая кветачка–  выліты  я! А вам сорамна так гасцей сустракаць!
НАТАЛЛЯ:  Сапраўды! Унучка – выліты дзедаў партрэт!
ДЗЕД ЯН: (пакрыўджана). Адразу б так!
АЛЁНА:  Не крыўдуйце, лепш скажыце, дзе ваша Бабка Марфа? Яна б нам  распавяла, як даўней варажылі на Купалу.
КАЦЯ:  Пра варожбы з вяночкамі мы ведаем: іх можна на ваду апускаць, можна на галінкі дрэў кідаць: павісне вяночак на галінцы, значыць выйдешь замуж сёлета. 
ДЗЕД ЯН: А навошта баба,  як варажыць,  я вам раскажу. (пра сябе) Ракі  побач няма , ды і бярозы высокай таксама няма зблізку, затое людзей на гулянне шмат. Вось і кідайце свае вянкі па чарзе кожная, звярнуўшыся спіной да гледачоў. Калі жанчына вянок зловіць – не знойдзеш сабе пару сёлета, калі мужчына – сустрэнеш хлопца добрага, а калі хлопец вянок схопіць – тут  ужо трымай вуха вастро!
(Ціха гучыць музыка. Дзяўчыны кідаюць вянкі ў натоўп гледачоў. Дзед Ян весяла каментуе. Хлопцы, перапранутыя дзяўчынамі, таксама жадаюць паваражыць, хапаюцца, забыўшыся, за вянкі, Дзед Ян іх своечасова спыняе.)
ДЗЕД ЯН: (Міхасю.) З розуму сышоў! Зараз усім паваражу. Вось у мяне ёсць чарадзейны купальскі мяшочак, з якога праз купальскі вянок кожны можа выняць прадмет, які прадказвае будучыню.
(Варажба. Набор прадметаў па жаданні арганізатараў. Дзед Ян варожыць, вяртаецца на пляцоўку. "Дзедавы ўнучкі", таухаючы адна адну, кідаюцца да мяшочка: Рыгор дастае ляльку, Дзед Ян у жаху тлумачыць, што "яна ў падоле прынясе". Міхась выцягвае бутэльку - значыць, "у беднай унучкі муж будзе п'яніца").
АЛЁНА:  Дзяўчаты, давай заспяваем  прыпеўкі!

(Дзяўчыны па чарзе спяваюць прыпеўкі, Міхась 
таксама спявае, памыляюцца.)
Прыпеўкі:
1.Пастараемся дзяўчаты
Усе канавы закапаць,
К нам такія хлопцы ходзяць,
Што з канавы не відаць

2.У мяне мілёнкі два 
Абое інваліды
Аднаго заелі вошы,
А другога гніды.

3.мяне мілы праважаў 
Да самой калітачкі,
Ён пайшоў, а я глядзела
На крывыя лытачкі.

4.нашы хлопцы задаюцца,
Што ўмеюць танцаваць.
А як выйдуць танцаваць,
Ногі цыркулем стаяць.

5.Як у нас па двары
Бегаюць цыпляты.
Хлопцы ловяць і цалуюць,
Думаюць дзяўчаты.

6.Усе хлопчыкі прыйшлі 
Пры  касцюмах пры часах
Маё чухала прыбухала
У парваных сапагах.

7. У нашу цэркву я пайду
            На святу нядзельку,
            Гляну раз на абразы,
            А сем разоў на дзеўку. 
            Ой! На хлопца!

 (Усё танчаць. Грыгорый і Міхась, забыўшыся, заігрываюць з дзяўчатамі. Дзяўчаты уцякаюць у бок. Хлопцы працягваюць скакаць, у аднаго з іх валіца з галавы вянок. Нямая сцэна.)
АЛЁНА:  Глядзіце, дзедава ўнучка Агрыпіна – амаль  лысая!
ГЛАША: (здымаючы з галавы іншага хлопца вянок). І  з вусамі!
НАТАЛЛЯ І НАСЦЯ:  Гэта ж наш Міхась! Ах ты!
(Рыгор і Міхась уцякаюць. Дзяўчаты заўважаюць Дзеда Яна,
 які таксама збіраецца уцячы)
НАТАЛЛЯ: Гэта ж трэба такое прыдумаць! Агрыпінка! Мальвінка! 
ГЛАША:   А  мы   вушы  развесілі! (Наступаючы на Дзеда Яна.) Ужо вы ад нас не ўцячэце! 
ДЗЕД ЯН: А што я? Я нічога!
(Выбягае Бабка Марфа, спыняе Дзяўчат.)
БАБКА МАРФА: Караул! Забіваюць! Супакойцеся, дзяўчаты (Дзеду Яну.) Прызнавайся, што ізноў нарабіў? 
ДЗЕД ЯН: Нічога! Гэта Хлопцы. 
БАБКА МАРФА: Бессаромніцы! Напалі на пажылога чалавека, замест таго каб павіншаваць з надыходзячым святам. Бо заўтра Янаў дзень! 
АЛЁНА: Прабачыце. Мы для вас добрую песню праспяем.
ДЗЕД ЯН: Э не! Дазвольце мне Купалінку выбраць?
БАБКА МАРФА: А ты ўсё такі ж! Сівізна ў бараду – нячысцік  у рабро! Выбірать нікога не трэба. Хай кожная адчуе сябе ў гэты вечар Купалінкай. Сёння ў кожнай у вачах праскоквае вядзьмарская іскрынка чарадзейнага купальскага вогнішча.
ДЗЕД ЯН: Хлопцы, распальвайце купальскае вогнішча! Дзяўчаты, загадвайце запаветныя жаданні і кідайце ў агонь свае вянкі! 
(раздае вянкі усім дзяўчатам на свяце, яны кідаюць іх у вогнішча,
Дзед і баба сыходзяць са сцэны,а дзяўчаты з хлопцамі застаюцца каля вогнішча,
 у гэты момант на сцэну падымаюцца суседкі)
(гучыць народная фонавая музыка)
ГАННА:	Паслухай Мар'я,  што гэта тут робіцца, нешта запалілі, пакуль мы з табой хадзілі, цягні хутчэй вогнетушытель, будзем тушыць пажар. (хочыць бегчы, Мар’я яе спыняе)

МАР'Я: Куды ты пабегла як ашалелая, нічога страшнога не зрабілася. Во дзе дуркаватая. Ганначка, гэта ж вогнішча купальскае, нашы продкі верылі, што агонь мае ачышчальную сілу, і у ім згарае ўсё дрэннае, што мяшае нам жыць!
ГАННА: Вось як цікава, а я думала…. 
МАР'Я: Такое ўяўленне, суседачка, што ты ўсё жыццё пражыла ў лесе і ніколі з яго не выходзіла, нічога ніколі не бачыла, нічога ніколі не чула… цемра!
ГАННА: Ну, ты глядзі мне папрашу не абскарбляць.
МАР'Я:	Добра добра не хвалюйся, давай лепш песню добрую паслухаем.
Блок песен
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ГАННА:	Я з гэтымі песнямі нашу маладосць успомніла. Некалі ж і мы весела адпачывалі, маглі песні спяваць, танцы танцаваць, гульні гуляць.

МАР'Я: Так-так Ганна, я з табой згодна. Давай крыху пагуляем, люблю я гэтую справу.

ГАННА:	Вось тут вы бачылі як прыгожа спявалі нашы дзяўчаты, а няўжо сярод  вас не знойдзецца певуноў.
/ Iдзе гульня "Прыпеўкі",/
(музыка для прыпевак)
МАР'Я:  Прыпеўкі напісаныя на лістах паперы раздаюцца ўдзельнікам конкурсу.  Пад музыку ўдзельнікі па чарзе спяваюць прыпеўкі.
ГАННА:	Хто лепш праспявае, той і прыз атрымае.

МАР'Я: Вось, як весела мы час праводзім, а давайце яшчэ паслухаем
         як спяваюць самадзейныя артысты.
Муз.нумар
(фонавая музыка для суседак)
/ На пляцоўку выходзяць Мар'я 1 Ганна./
ГАННА:	Якія цудоўныя песні спяваюць.
МАР'Я:	Дзяўчаты, у нас да вас некалькі пытанняў:
ГАННА:	Баку, важу, не вывезу, нашу, шашу , не вынесу. /Вада./
МАР'Я:	Не стучыць, не грымчыць, у акенца глядзіць. /Сонца./
ГАННА:	У вясковай с вітцы, полымя на нітцы. /Свечка./
МАР'Я:	Кругленькі, маленькі, а за хвост не падымеш. /Клубок./
ГАННА:	Румяны Піліп да палкі прыліп. /Яблык./
МАР'Я:	Ходзіць пан па градзе, носіць блін на барадзе. /Пятух./
ГАННА:	У вадзе купаўся, сухім застаўся. /Гусь./
МАР'Я:	Лата на лаце, ніткі не зняці. /Капуста./
ГАННА:	Дзеўка ў каморы, яе косы на двары. /Морква./
МАР'Я:	На той свет бяжыць - скача,
                     Назад вяртаецца - плача. /Вядро з калодзека./
/ Тыя, хто правільна адказаў на пытанні, выходзяць на пляцоўку,
 кожнае даецца па тры кветкі/
ГАННА: Які я прыгожыя дзяўчаты, як тыя кветачкі, што ў іх у руках.
I мы павінны зараз з іх сплясці два вяночкі. Для гэтага падзелімся на дзве  каманды. 3 гэтай колькасці кветак якую маеце, кожная каманда пляце вянок.
(гучыць вясёлая музыка для конкурса)
/ Iдзе гульня "Спляці вянок"./
МАР'Я: Дзякуй за гульню.
ГАННА: Ой, якія спрытныя дзяўчаты. А якія ж яны прыгожыя вянкі сплялі.
/ Прымярае вянок да сваей галавы./
МАР'Я: Ой людцы добрыя паглядзіце на гэтую кабету. Ён жа табе як карове сядло. Цябе твой Яўхімка сустрэне не пазнае. Маладзіца знайшлася, сымай хутчэй.
ГАННА: Чаго ты да мяне прычапілася, ці можа зайздросціш маёй прыгажосці.
МАР'Я: Ой, няма  патрэбы зайздросціць за мной і цяпер мужыкі гужам ходзяць.
ГАННА: Каго гэта ты называешь мужыкамі, можа Федьку, які п’е  кожны дзень не прасыхаючы і да цябе ходзўе грошы пазычаць; ці можа Грышку, які год 50 бабылём ходзіць.
МАР'Я: А хоць і іх, дык што яны не мужыкі? А вось давай паглядзім хто сабе хутчэй мужыкоў набярэ.
(жанчыны ідуць шукаць мужыкоў, кожная бярэ сабе па 3 мужыкоў)
МАР'Я: Ну вось, а цяпер давай паглядзім, чые мужыкі дужэйшыя
(праводзіцца гульня перацягванне каната, прызы)
Муз.нумар.
 (Мар’я выносіць на сцэну гіру)
ГАННА: Ну дуркаватая баба, знайшла час спортам займацца.                       
МАР'Я:	Не языком бы малола, а лепш дапамаглаб. 
ГАННА: Ну яшчэ чаго уздумала, ахвота мне кішкі рваць, табе трэба ты і цягні.
МАР'Я:	Дзякуй табе суседачка на добрым слове, добра, добра папросіш ты ў мяне карову тваю падаіць, паглядзім, як я табе пабягу.
ГАННА: (схамянуўшыся) Ой, зараз, зараз суседачка, нашто ж ты такі цяжар адна цягаеш, у мяне б папрасіла, я б з ахвотай дапамагла б.
МАР'Я:	Ну вось, а зараз нам патрэбна чатыры дужых хлопцы, трэба хочыць паказаць сваю моц у падняцці гірі.
(гульня “Падняцце гіры”, узнагароды)
ГАННА: Малайцы, хлопцы, ёсць яшчэ волаты і ў нашай вёсцы.
(Муз. Нума.)
МАР'Я: Дзякуй табе, Ганачка, што выцягнула мяне на свята, я хоць людзей пабачыла, ды сябе паказала.
ГАННА:Ну вось, а ты не хацела ісці, але ж нам на дому трэба збірацца.
МАР'Я:	Як дадому, ну давай яшчэ крыху застанемся…
ГАННА: Ну добра, калі ты так просіш… а вас, людцы добрыя, яшчэ раз віншуем са святам Купалле і запрашаем на святочную дыскатэку.

----------

Гурка (04.06.2017), моз (10.09.2018)

----------


## alenagomel

ПРОГРАММНОЕ СОДЕРЖАНИЕ: знакомить с народными традициями и обычаями, привлекать детей к театрализованной деятельности, проверить , развивать творческие способности детей, художественно- речевую, музыкальную и мимическую выразительность, быстроту, ловкость, координацию движений в играх, соблюдение правил проведения игр; создавать веселое, праздничное настроение.
ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА:  Ведущий,
				Купалинка
				Баба
				Ведьма
ОБОРУДОВАНИЕ: костер, веник из трав, из веток деревьев, веночки, ведра с водой, для украшения стадиона флажки, рушники, цветы.


ХОД  ПРАЗДНИКА:
Под народную музыку дети рассаживаются на места.
Ведущий: Сегодня мы собрались на праздник Купалья. Это очень стародавний праздник. Еще утром 6 июля люди ходили в поле и собирали Купальские травы, при этом пели народные песни, так как считалось, что Купальская ночь и народные песни придают травам целебную, чудодейственную силу. Собранные в Купальскую ночь травы использовали для купальских костров, венков, святили в церквях, чтобы потом лечиться ими от болезней и чародейства. Наша земля богата целебными травами.
		Земля-мать
		Благословила травы брать,
		И вам давать.
Для того, чтобы лечиться от болезней. О лекарственных травах и как ими лечиться расскажет наша медсестра, Анна Ивановна.
Рассказ медсестры о ромашке, подорожнике, липе и зверобое.
Ведущий: Шла Купалка селом, селом,
		Давала хлопцам челом, челом,
Под белорусскую народную мелодию «Рэчанька» входит Купалинка.
Купалинка: Приехала Купалинка
		На 70 тележках,
		Привезла Купалинка
		Добра, здоровья,
		Богатства и почести.
Ведущий: Купалинка принесла волшебный пучок из купальских трав и веток деревьев, до кого она дотронется им, тот будет здоровее, богаче и счастливее.
Купалинка обходит участников, дотрагивается пучком до всех.
Ведущий: Ребята, давайте пригласим Купалинку спеть и хоровод заведем.
		Заводи хоровод,
		Расступися, народ,
		Потанцуй, Купалинка,
		Наша девочка маленька.
Исполняется хоровод «Купалинка» (б.н.м.)
Ведущий: Ребята, в старину на Купалье играли в игру «Забери веночек». Какую девочку мальчик догонит, с той они потом дружили. (дети становятся парами друг за другом. Купалинка остается одна.)
Ведущий: Все пару нашли, а Купалинка одна осталась. 
		На море уточка купалась,
		На бережку сушилась
		А наша Купалинка
		Горько зажурилась.
		Иди, Купалочка,
		Найди себе парочку.
Проводится игра «Ручеек»
Баба: Знаете, для чего жгли костер на Купалье? На нем сжигали старые вещи и целебные травы. И перепрыгивали костер для того, чтобы в его пламени сгорели, как эти старые вещи, все горести и болезни. Кому удастся перепрыгнуть костер, не будет болеть весь год.
Дети: Гори, гори ясно,
	Чтобы не погасло.
	Динь- дон, динь- дон,
	Выбегайте быстр о вон!
Дети перепрыгивают через костер.
Баба: А еще в костер люди бросали пучок целебных ароматных трав и дышали этим дымом, чтобы очистится от болезней и всего злого. Вот понюхайтеЮ, это любистик.
Дети нюхают травы возле костра, вбегает Ведьма с ведром воды.
Ведьма: Не позволю лечиться! Потушу ваш костер! (пытается залить огонь, дети не пускают)
Баба: Уходи от костра, ведьма! Много ты зла наделала!
Ведьма: Пока вы гуляли, 
  Жито не сторожили,
  Я жито ломала,
  И корни копала!
Ведущий: Прогоним мы тебя, злая ведьма, ребята у нас смелые, сильные и ловкие!
Ведьма: А сейчас проверим.
Проводится игра «Саука ды Грышка» (б.н.м.)
Ведьма: Ну и что, что вы такие ловкие! Зато я лучше плясать умею!
		А у бабы у Яги
		Костяные 2 ноги!
		А я бабка первый класс,
		И танцую лучше вас!
Ведущий: Неправда! Наши дети тоже прекрасно танцуют! Выходи соревноваться.
Танцевальный конкурс под «Лявониху»(б.н.м.)
Ведущий: На Купалье самая короткая ночь, и люди выходят утром полюбоваться, как солнце играет единственный день в году. И наш костер тоже символизирует солнышко.
Проводится игра «Солнышко и дождик» муз. Раухвергера
		Вот и солнышко взошло,
		И тепло нам принесло,
		По лужку пойдем гулять,
		И цветочки собирать.
		Будем прыгать и играть.
			А тут тучка подошла, 
			Дождик деткам принесла.
			Капельки стучат звончей,
			Убегайте побыстрей!
Баба: Из белорусских купальских растений и веток мы сделали волшебный веник, с каждого дерева по одной ветке, опустим в купальскую воду, и Купалинка побрызгает всех вас, чтобы былы здоровы и не болели.
Купалинка с ведущей обходят детей, брызгают.
Ведущий: Мы помоемся росою,
	      И очистимся водою,
	      На здоровье, на богатство и на СЧАСТЬЕ!
Под белорусскую народную музыку дети уходят.

----------

baranova n (22.06.2016), solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## girei.liusjena

Дажынкі
( жнеячкі спяваюць песню і заканчываюць жаць поле)
	паглядзіце, жнеячкі, якая стала вузенькая наша ніўка, як у той песні.
	Ну, што ж , жнейкі, пара нам бараду завязываць.

( жнеі завязываюць бараду чырвонай стужкай і спяваюць)
-	а цяпер трэба бараду прапалоць, каб ніколі не расла трава ў жыце.
-	Гэта мы хуценька!
-	А цяпер пакладзём хлеба і солі ў бараду, каб у нашага гаспадара заўсёды быў хлеб на стале.
-	Праўда, праўда, каб было жыта на наступны год.

Жняя тройчы абыходзіць бараду і прыгаварвае:
Ніўка, ніўка, аддай маю сілку
На другую ніўку!
Судзі, божа, на лета жаць
І ядронейшае і гусцейшае!

каб знізу было ужыніста, зверху каласіста
на таку умалотна
а ў дзяжы падыходна.
А цяпер можна паваражыць. Самая праўдзівая варажба на саломе з барады. Калі выцянеш саломы ў цотку, выйдзеш замуж, ці хлопец ажэніцца, а калі ў лішку – будзеш хадзіць бабылём.
(прапанаваць паваражыць).
-	пара дадому збірацца, ужо раса сцюдзёная пала, вечар вечарэе, ды і ніўку мы сваю сжалі.
-	Рана яшчэ збірацца нам дамоў. Трэба вянок сплясці, гаспадара павіншаваць, а то гаспадар не будзе ведаць ці дажалі мы жыта.
-	Ой, праўда. Гэта ж яшчэ раніцай наш Іваначка хадзіў, ключыкі насіў амбар адмыкаў, кружкі наліваў, нас жнеек паджыдаў, давайце хуценька вянок звіваць.

( жнейкі звіваюць вянок і спяваюць песню)

-	Ой, паглядзіце, які вянок атрымаўся. Давайце адзенем на галаву самай старэйшай жнейцы, няхай вядзе нас да гаспадара.

Кружком, дзевачкі, кружком,
К гаспадару з паклонам,
Не самі мы ідзём,
Мы вяночак нясём.

( жнейкі падыходзяць да гаспадара)
-	Паважаны гаспадар! Шчыра віншуем з дажынкамі!
-	Жадаем вам добрага здароўя
-	Сямейнага дабрабыту
-	Каб у вас кожны год вырастала добрае жыта
-	Каб у вас круглы год быў хлеб на стале
-	Каб вы кожны год звалі нас на дажынкі.

-	Дзякую, дзякую, жнейкі.Вы стаміліся, добра папрацавалі, а зараз частуйцеся салодкай саладухай.

-	Глядзіце, а вунь і музыканцікі ідуць на Іванькаў двор.

-	Грай, музыканцік, “Полечку-лужаначку” ( танец)


( могуць быць нумары песень і танцаў)

-	Ой, і засядзеліся, пане-гаспадару, пара і дадому.

-	Дзякуй, табе, гаспадару, за гасціннасць

-	Дай, божа, год прыждаці,

Зноў вясёлым жыта жаці.
-Вам шчасце і долі і хлеба ўволю!

----------

solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (26.09.2018)

----------


## Wenera

ВОСЕНЬСІ КІРМАШ
старэйшая група

1 дз: Усе хутчэй збірайцеся
         Ды на свята выпраўляйцеся.
         На кірмаш вас запрашаем
         Песні, пляскі абяцаем.
2 дз: Маня! Ясь! Андрэйка!
        Ціт! Міколка! Апанас!
        Беларускі кірмаш запрашае ў госці вас!
Разам: Э-гэ-гэ! З ўсіх бакоў вас і вашых дружбакоў
            Беларускі кірмаш запрашае ў госці вас!
Уваходзяць дзеці і дарослыя.
Песня “Бларускі кірмаш”
Займаюць месцы
Вяд: Увага! Увага!
        Палаткі адчыняюцца, кірмаш пачынаецца!
Адчыняецца заслона. Стаюць латкі і гандляры.
1 ганд: Тут у нас на кірмашы
             Скамарохі – бульбяшы,
             Стужачкі ды хустачкі,
             Пернікі ды курачкі!
2 ганд: Загляніце да нас у палатку:
             Есць цукеркі – шакаладкі,
             А захочаш бублікі – 
             Даставайце рублікі!
1 ганд: Падыходзьце!
2 ганд: Купляйце!
3 ганд: Гэй да нас сюды хутчэй
             Падыходзьце весялей!
             Усім мірам налятайце,
             Нашы лапці закупляце!
г. “Лапці”
Вяд: Ціха, дзеці, цішей.
         Барабаніць дожд па даху.
         Трэба нам усім разам устаць
         Ды пра дожджык заспяваць.
п. “Мокрыя вяровачкі”
Дзіця падыходзіць да палаткі з маскамі
3 дз: Ну і шмат туту усяго – 
         Вочы разбягаюцца.
         Дайце нам вунь тую маску- 
         Вельмі падабаецца!
4 ганд: Хто загадкі адгадае – 
             Той іх і атрымае.
Загадкі пра гародніну
“Карагод  агародніны”
Дзіця падыходзіць да палаткі з інструментамі
4 дз: Інструменты для вяселля мы купіць жадаем.
         Калі вы нам прададзіце – мы для ўсіх сыграем!
5 ганд: Калі ласка, выбірайце.
            Ды прагожа нам сыграйце.
Аркестр
Вяд: Гэй, панове! А што вы ўсе сядзіце? Прыйшлі на кірмаш дык купіце што – небудзь! Хоць рушнічок, а можа хусцінку! А пакуль вы развязваеце торбу з грошыкамі, мы пацешым вас вяселай пляскай!
Танец “Полька - трапятуха”
За дзвярыма чуецца: “Тпру! Прыехалі!”
Уваходзяць Дзед і Баба
Баба: Ледзь паспелі на кірмаш за тваей кабылы! Усе бакі адбіла, каб яна згарэла!
Дзед: Любачка мая не сварыся! Давай што купім...мне або табе!
Баба: Грошай няма! С пачатку трэба рагулю прадаць. Дзе ты яе пакінуў, недарэка?! Вядзі сюды! Вон колькі пакупнікоў!
Дзед вядзе карову
Дзед: Ах, сябры нашыя, радзіцелі, купіць рагулю не жадаеце? Другой такой няма, прадаем як дарма!
Баба: Паглядзіце. Якая ў яе паходка -  пляве, нібы лодка. (карова ходзіць) Вось паглядзіце, якая яна ў мяне ласкавая. (карова мычыць, бадаецца)
Дзед: Гэй, шаноўныя! Кашалькі адчыняйце, сваім гаспадыням рагулю купляйце. Ну хто пачне торг? Устроім аукцыен! (Бацькі называюць цену, карова вертіцца)
Вяд: Чакайце дзед і баба. Можа мы за рагулю старгуемся?
Дзед: А колькі дасце?
Вяд: Грошай у нас няма. Можа прыпеўкамі возьміце?
Прыпеўкі
Дзед: Ну развесялілі вы нас. Добра бярэце рагулю. Гадайце яе добра. Карміце яе без нітратай – малака будзе багата!
Карова уходіт
Баба ідзе да гародніны
Баба: Дзядулька, ты паглядзі якую рэпку вырасцілі дзеткі! Трэба мне пераняць ў іх вопыт.
Вяд: А мы не толькі раскажам але і пакажам.
Казка “Рэпка”
Дзед: Пасадзіў я рэпку ў градцы мяккай, 
           Паліваў я рэпку смачнаю вадою.
           Палюбіла моцна сонца нашу рэпку,
           І сябруе рэпка з зорачкай адною.
           Рэпка падрастала, вышэй градкі стала,
           Рэпцы месца не стае, рэпка неба дастае,
           Пачастую рэпкай ўвесь садок наш.
           Эх! Наварыць бабка салодзенькай кашы. (цягне рэпку)
Певень: Куры! Куры! Ку-ка-рэ-ку!
                Паглядзіце, цягнуць рэпу!
                Куры! Куры! Ко-ко-ко!
                Паглядзіце, хто каго?
Баба: Ну-ка, певень, кыш дамоў,
           Туту зусім не да размоў.
           Мы паглядзім, хто каго,
           Я бабулька – ого-го!
           Замест ранішняй зарадкі я палю заўседы градкі
           І магу я для ўнучкі наварыць салодкай бручкі.
           Зараз вырвем рэпку з дзедам, як я стану за ім следам.
Певень: Куры! Куры! Ку-ка-рэ-ку!
                Паглядзіце, цягнуць рэпу!
                Куры! Куры! Ко-ко-ко!
                Паглядзіце, хто каго?
Унучка: Пачакай жа, бабка, пачакай жа, дзедка.
               Пачакай і мяне ў гародзе, рэпка.
               Я зраблю прычоску, туфелькі абую,
               Крэмам змажу ручкі, вам дапамагу я.
               Да чаго ж салодкая, параная рэпка.
               Вось як трэба, бабка!
               Вось як трэба, дзедка!
Певень: Куры! Куры! Ку-ка-рэ-ку!
                Паглядзіце, цягнуць рэпу!
                Куры! Куры! Ко-ко-ко!
                Паглядзіце, хто каго?
Жучка: Што за шум? Што за гам?
               Распачалі та-ра-рам!
              У мяне так много спраў!
              Гаў – гаў, гаў – гаў!
              Я абгаўкаў рапуху, і суседчыну квактуху.
              Потым я сядзела, ела, цэлы дзень хвастом вярцела.
              Замарыўся, гаў-гаў! Вось як многа ў мяне спраў.
              Яшчэ трэба працаваць. Добра, буду рэпу рваць.
Певень: Куры! Куры! Ку-ка-рэ-ку!
                Паглядзіце, цягнуць рэпу!
                Куры! Куры! Ко-ко-ко!
                Паглядзіце, хто каго?
Кошка: Я Кэт, або Кэцці, завуць мяне Кошкай,
              На мовах усіх я мурлыкаю трошкі.
              Свае кіпцюрыкі з манікюрыкам люблю паказваць я курам.
               Такія, як я, далікатныя, рэдкія,
               Якая мне справа да дзедавай рэпкі?
           Адкрыю я вам па сакрэту: я рыбу люблю, а не рэпу.
           Але вам пярэчыць не магу, так і быць дапамагу!
Певень: Куры! Куры! Ку-ка-рэ-ку!
                Паглядзіце, цягнуць рэпу!
                Куры! Куры! Ко-ко-ко!
                Паглядзіце, хто каго?
Мышка: Я – мышка, я вельмі дужая! І льва, і слана я адужаю.
               Я не баюся ніякай работы, заўседы працую да семага поту.
               Станавіся па парадку! Не тапчыце толькі градку.
               Ну-ка, дзедка, за рэпку хапайся,
               А ты бабака, за дзедку трымайся.
               Ты, Унучка не ляніся, мацней за бабку ўчапіся.
               Жучка – за Ўнучку, Кошка – за Жучку.
               Мяне, кошка, не кусай, от задам я наганяй.
Дзед: Эй, ухнем!
Баба: Эй, охнем!
Унучка: Эй, ахнем!
Жучка: Эй, гаўкнем!
Кошка: Эй, мяўкнем!
Мышка: Эй, піскнем!
Певень: Куры! Куры! Ку-ка-рэ-ку! Мышка выцягнула рэпу!
              Вось дык мышка, маладзец! Але казцы не канец!
               Паглядзіце, вось дык рэпа! Ку-ка-рэ-ку!  Ку-ка-рэ-ку!
               Заняла яна увесь двор! Да якіх жа гэта пор?
Мышка: Рэпку выцягнула я. Рэпка, значыцца, мая!
               Ведаю я паратунак – усіх заву на пачастунак!
Кланяюцца
Дзед: Усе занатавала, мая даражэнькая?
Баба: Ага. Усе. Ды не стой ты, як пень! Тыж прыехаў на кірмаш,
          Бяры мяне за бокі і пойдзем ў скокі!
Дзед: Гэй, музыка! Рэж нам, ох! Польку дробну, як гарох!
т. “Лысы”
Вяд: Хто адгадае загадку, хто скажа, хто знае,
         Што у нашым краі, як і колас паважаюць
      Хлебам другім называюць? 
Дзеці: Бульба!
Вяд: Так! Гэта бульбінка – беларусачка,
         Паненачка – шэрая сукеначка!
Дзед: А зараз, сябры і сяброўкі, паглядзім, хто з вас спрытны і лоўкі.
г. “Бульба”
Дзед: Бабуленька! Купі мне дудуку. Я табе граць буду!
Баба: Вой, вой, вой! Тыж не ўмееш!
Дзед: А дзеці мяне навучаць!
п. “Мая дудка”
Баба: Вось як весела і добра калі ў полі чыста, а ў каморы поўна!
Дзед: А час ужо развітацца і дадому ўсім вяртацца!
          Да пабачэння сябры!
Уходят
Вяд: Надыходзіць сумны час, нам пара растацца.
         Але просім шчырпа вас зноў да нас завітацца.
         Добра мы папрацавалі, добра пелі і гулялі.
         Надышоў і смачны час – частаваць я буду вас!

----------

solnet (01.01.2019), Женива (30.09.2017)

----------


## vika***457

Фальклорнае свята

«Гуканне вясны»
                                          Для дзяцей группы “Фантазёры”

     Гучыць музыка. У залу уваходзяць дзец1.
Вяд. Дзец1, хто з вас ведае, якая пара года зарас наступ1ла? ( Вясна)
         А з1ма аж пачарнела,
         Годзе ее тут кросны ткаць,
         Гэй, маленства, жыва, смела
         Выйдзем веску прыв1таць.
Дз1ця: Сонейка вясновае радасна усм1хаецца, 
            Ззяе усе абноваю: « Прыв1танне, ран1ца!»
Дз1ця: За лясами с1н1м1 гром гудзе, стараецца,
            Гурт дзяцей вяселых да сяла спяшаецца.
Вяд.    А ц1 не пайсц1 нам , дзец1, у веску сустракаць Вясну?
           Пад сонейкам добра будзе на двары гуляць.Чуеце, нешта зв1н1ць у небе срэбным званочкам? Прыклядзецца, дык не в1даць н1кога, а у небе ц1ха разл1ваецца тоненькая песенька, як грае хто на срэбнай дудачцы…? Чуеце, ну пайшл1 хутчэй!
Заслона адчыняецца, з хаты выходзяць дзед з бабай.
Вяд. Дзядуля, бабуля! Глядз1це, каго я прывяла да вас у госц1!
Баба. Добры дзень, даражэньк1я! 
                       Не ведала ж я, не гадала, 
                       Што стольк1 гасцей да мяне зав1тала!
Вяд. Як вы жыв1це?
Дзед. Ды вось, з1мачку пераз1мавал1, вясну дачакал1ся.
Вяд. А што ж ты, дзядок, роб1ш?
Дзед. Раблю з вярбы св1сцелк1 на радасць дзецям,  вясну-красну чакаю.
Баба. Давайце усе разам пакл1чам яе, тады яна хутчэй прыдзе.
Дзец1 спяваюць песню « Мы цябе чакаем».
Чуецца музыка. У залу уваходз1ць Вясна.
Вясна: Добры дзень, мае даражэньк1я, 1 дарослыя, 1 маленьк1я! 
            Ус1м, хто мяне чакау, карагодз1к1 рыхтавау.
Вяд. Вясна-красна, што ты нам прынесла? 
Вясна: А прынесла я малым дзетачкам па яечку, 
            Старым бабачкам па к1ечку, 
            Маладым цетачкам- па дз1цяц1,
            Добрым дзядзечкам-па лапаце,
            Каб зямельку усе ускапал1,
            Буйным зерняткам засявал1,
            Лета цеплае сустракал1!
Карагод « Прыйшла вясна»
Вершы аб вясне.
Вясна: А ц1 ведаеце вы, дзец1, птушак, як1я жывуць на Беларус1?
Вясна: Кал1 ведаеце, дык адгадайце загадк1:
           1.Дохтар дзюбай стукае, трубкаю не слухае:
              «Тук, тук, тук, тук, пэуна чул1 у лесе стук?»
              Ледзь паспее адпачыць – 1 давай 1зноу л1чыць… (дзяцел).
           2.Круглыя, як мячык1, быццам адуванчык1,
              На дварэ ля хаты ходзяць, 1 зярнятк1 усе знаходзяць… (кураняты).
           3.У церамку жыве, прыгожы голас мае,
              Спявать вял1к1 ен мастак, ну а завецца птушка… (шпак).
Песня . «Прыляцел1 шпак1»
           4.Звыраю першы вяртаецца, з песняй да свету звяртаецца.
              Поля 1 неба сябрук – гэта вядома…(жаурук).
Гульня . «Птушачка», верш «Шпак».
Вяд.  Вясна – красна, што ты яшчэ прынесла?
Вясна: Я прынесла вам песн1-песеньк1, каб спявал1 з года у год,
            Я прынесла вам гульн1, карагоды, каб вадз1л1 кожны год!
Карагод. «Дударочку» («Саука ды Грышка»).
Дз1ця:  Усе хутчэй пастауце вуха,
              Будзе полечка «Трасуха»
Пляска.  «Трасуха»
Дзед:  Чуеце, курачка сакоча?  Зноу яйка знесла!
Гульня.  «Курачка»
Баба:  Паглядз1це, кольк1 курк1 яек знесл1! Будзе чым вял1кдзень сустракаць, гасцей частавць!         
Вясна:  Дзец1, а я ж не сама да вас прыйшла, мяне птушачка на крылах прынесла. А якая, адгадайце.
              Ходз1ць па балотах у чырвоных ботах.
              Ножк1 высока падымае, жаб шукае.
Дзец1:  Бусл1к!
Вясна:  Давайце усе разам пакл1чам яго!
Дзец1:  Бусл1к, бусл1к, прылятай, з нам1 трошк1 пагуляй!
Бусл1к:  Хто ж мяне кл1кау, хто ж мяне чакау,
               Хто ж мне жаб прыгатавау?
Дзец1:  Мы!
Бусл1к:  А дзе тыя жабкы?
Вясна:  Дзетк1, пагуляем з бусл1кам? Вы будзеце жабкам1, а ты, Бусл1к, стой нерухома, жаб выглядай!
Гульня.   «Бусел»
Дзец1:   Бусел, Бусел, дзе ты быу?
Бусл1к:   На балоце жаб лав1у,
                Дзве злав1у, дзве згуб1у,
                Астатн1я спужал1ся,
                У балоце пахавал1ся.
(Пасля гэтых слоу дзец1 уцякаюць ад Бусл1ка, хаваюцца, ен 1х даганяе).
Бусл1к:  Добра вы гулял1, спрытныя жабы! Птушка я вядомая. Зараз хачу паслухаць, што вы  ведаеце пра мяне.
Вяд.  Мы шмат ведаем пра цябе.
Дз1ця:  Кал1 буслоу многа ходз1ць па балоце, дык лета мокрае будзе,
             Няма буслоу на балоце – лета будзе сухое.
Дз1ця:  Ведае мы, што ты шчасце людзям прынос1ш.
             1 ведаем мы, як шчыра папрос1ш,
             Ты, бусл1к, харошы дз1цятка прынос1ш.
Дз1ця:  Таму, каму трэба сястрычка ц1 брац1к,
              Пра гэта усе трэба мамцы сказац1.
Дз1ця:  Мы люб1м цябе 1 вясною чакаем,
              Ад шчырага сэрца цябе сустракаем.
Бусл1к:  Вось як многа вы пра мяне ведаеце. Дзякуй вам за добрыя словы. 
Вяд.  Бусл1к! А мы пра цябе дражн1лку ведаем.
Бусл1к:  Якую?
Дз1ця:  Бусл1к, бусл1к, клекатун, цягай бабу за каутун,
             Цягай, цягау, валачыу 1 у балоце намачыу.
(Бусл1к пасмурнеу, галаву апусц1у).
Баба:  Птушачка мая жаданая, а чаго ж ты так1 спахмурнелы, што здарылася?
Бусл1к:  Дык вось, дзец1 сказал1, што быццам я цягау цябе ды валачыу 1 намачыу нават. А я ж гэтага не раб1у.
Баба:  А ты пакрыудз1уся? Гэтую дражн1лку я ведаю яшчэ з маленства. Але ж яна да нас не аднос1цца. Гэта пра бабу нядбайную 1 неахайную, якая хату сваю да свята не прыбрала. А я ж палатна наткала, кросенцы павык1двала, столь пабял1ла, сцены 1 падлогу памыла, хату прыбрала. А я з табою, Бусл1чак, сябрую яшчэ з маленства. Як вы думаеце, дзетк1, ц1 была я малой?
(Адказы дзяцей)
Баба:  Была 1 чакала бусл1кау, як вы, а можа яшчэ трошк1 больш. У народзе есць такое павер*е: як бусл1ка у палеце убачыш,  то будзеш птушкаю увесь год лятаць.
Будзеш дужы ды бадзеры. Вось як, бусл1чак, цябе зауседы чакал1 1 чакаем, 1 песню табе прысвячаем. 
Песня « Родны Бусел».
Бусел: Дзякуй вам, за такую цеплую сустрэчу. Я усю з1мачку у чужых кра1нах сумавау па родных мясц1нах, па дзетках-гарэзах, па нашаму бэзу, па чыстых крын1цах, па песнях-жыв1цах. А зараз палячу я  бусл1ху да гнязда кл1каць.( Адлятае).
Дзед: А зараз , мае даражэньк1я, трэба нам з бабай за працу брацца: у гародзе прыбрацца, зерне нарыхтаваць, дрэвы  ды кусты абкапаць. 
 Баба: Будзце вяселы, як тая вясна, будзце здаровы,як тая вярба.
           Слухайце бацьку, слухайце мац1,не забывайце ус1м памагац1.
           Старэньк1м, маленьк1м, ц1 хворым , можа, а вам ус1м хай Бог дапаможа!
Дзец1 пак1даюць залу.

----------

Алусик (24.03.2016)

----------


## Лянок

Сценарий нашла на прсторах нета. Спасибо автору.   :Smile3: 

Сцэнарый “Запрашаем на вячоркі”

Перад сцэнаю калодзеж, дзяўчаты ідуць па ваду і спяваюць.
 Падыходзяць адна да другой:

Алеся: - Добрай раніцы, Каця! Чаго зажурылася?
Каця: -Ой, Алесечка, гора ў мяне. Ніхто замуж не бярэ, а толькі сватае. Не ладзіцца ў нас нешта з Грышкам.
Алеся:-Чаго гэта?
Каця:- Не ведаю. Здаецца, і любіць мяне, а ўсё на другіх паглядвае.
Алеся:- А можа, лепш да знахаркі пайсці? Ці ж табе век  па ім сохнуць. Яна ж так прыгаворыць, што заўжды за тваёй спадніцай бегаць будзе. А адну замову і я ведаю, паслухай:
Я іду каменным бродам, а мой Грышка гарою. Я стаю і дзіўлюся ў ваду. Яка з мяне цень: з вады – вадзяна, а з лазы лазіна, а з мяне -- мая. Як мая нага за нагою, каб так Грышка за мною. Каб ён куды ішоў – не дайшоў, каб ён еў – недаеў, каб ён спаў – недаспаў. Каб ён дзень і ноч думаў аба мне – і ў ядзе, і ў хадзе, і ў сне думаў аба мне – і ў ядзе, і ў хадзе, і ва сне думаў аба мне.

Чуецца голас гаспадара. З’яўляецца і сам.
Гаспадар:- Алесю! Дзе вас чорт пабраў? Старая з кудзеляю пайшла недзе, маладая па ваду. Вас толькі па смерць пасылаць. А гаршкі ў печы павыкіпалі, і падліць няма чым. Алесю, хутчэй ваду нясі. Хіба аднымі рукамі ўправіш усё? Пакуль свінні ўправіў, куры з сядла павыляталі, з курамі навёў парадак – цяля вылезла, цяля загнаў – печ выгарала. От! 
Махнуў рукою, пайшоў прэч. Дзяўчаты смяюцца.

Алеся: - Ой, загаварылася я з табою, бяры сёння работу ды прыходзь вечарам. (разыходзяцца)
Каця: -Добра, Алесечка! ( і пайшла )
Алеся з вёдрамі пайшла ў хату.

Прыходзяць хлопцы з кароваю  да калодзежа.
Адзін з іх:-Васіль, ці чуў, сёння ў Алесі вячоркі збіраюцца.
Другі:-Ну дык што? Прыйдзем, павесялімся.
Адзін з іх: -Так- то яно так. Але трэба было б неяк дзяўчат напалохаць.
Другі: Добра, вось толькі карову напоім, ды што-небудзь прыдумаем.(уходзяць з кароваю)

Вечар. Занавес адкрываецца. Гаспадыня прадзе. Гаспадар коле лучыну, гарыць лямпа. Дачка Алеся ходзіць па хаце, наводзіць парадкі, прыбірае вопраткі, напявае песеньку:
Ой, рэчанька, рэчанька, 
Чаму ж ты няпоўная?
Чаму ж ты няпоўная,
З беражком няроўная?  
Забягае Каця спяваючы:
      А як жа мне поўнай быць, 
               З беражкамі роўнай плыць.
Разам:
-Ой лі, ой лі, з беражкамі роўнай плыць.
Алеся: -Ой, Кацечка, добра, што ты раней прыйшла. Дапамагай хутчэй, а то госці хутка прыйдуць.
(дзяўчаты прыбіраюць)
Гаспадыня: -І сумна неяк. Як падумаеш, як мы яшчэ ў дзеўках хадзілі, як весела было нам. А як зачуеш, што збіраюцца вячоркі – свята было. Дзеўкі яшчэ з абеду рыхтавацца пачынаюць. А што хлопцы былі? Як схопіць якую на рукі, так і носіць, так і носіць, так і носіць.
Алеся: -А што, мамка, і татка насіў Вас?
Гаспадыня: -А што ты думала. Я дзеўкай спраўнай была.
Гаспадар:- А ўжо ж. Глянеш – хоць пацалуй, а прыгубішся – плюнеш. Як дзеўкаю была – іграла, спявала. А як замуж выйшла – ног не валачэ. От, дзе б маладую прыціснуць!
Алеся: -Чаго гэта Вы, татачка, вярзеце такое брыдкае? Лепш на печ лезьце спаць.
Гаспадыня: -А праўда, стары, лезь на печ, хопіць смяціць, а то госці зараз прыйдуць. А вы, дзяўчаткі, прыбірайце хутчэй.  
Дзяўчаты прыбіраюць смецце, гаспадар лезе напеч.

Уваходзяць госці – Матруна, Ганна са сваёй работай.
Матруна:- Добры вечар усім у хату! Вось, прымайце на пасядзелкі. Кажуць, сёння ў вас збіраюцца.
 Ганна: -Любіце гасцяваць, любіце і прымаць.
Гаспадыня: -Добры, вечар, праходзьце, жанчынкі, праходзьце. Сядайце. Расказвайце, што новага ў вас, якім клопатам жывяце?
Матруна: -Ой, кумачка, адзін клопат – аб дачцэ. Нешта сумуе яна. А мне глядзець на яе маркотна. Сэрца крывёю абліваеца.
Дзяўчаты гадаюць на картах, размову не слухаюць.
Гаспадыня:- Ой, не кажы, Матруначка, малыя дзеці – малы клопат, А парастуць – праблем не абярэшся.
Гаспадар: (з печы) -От, больш прыдумваеце. За сваімі дочачкамі на нас, мужыкоў забыліся. Гуляюць, весяляцца, жывуць на ўсім гатовенькім, чаго яшчэ трэба?
Гаспадыня: -Пра каго гэта мы забыліся? І наварыш, і накорміш, і паабмываеш. Чаго яшчэ трэба? Маўчаў бы ўжо. Ляжы лепш на печы, дрэнна яму жывецца.
Гаспадар махнуў рукой і замаўчаў.
                   Гаспадыня: -А ты Ганна, што маўчыш?
Ганна: -А, што там гаварыць. Мне лягчэй. У мяне хлопцы. Грышка мо жэніцца хутка. Пара думаць аб вяселлі, от і задумалася.
Гаспадар:-Хопіць языкамі малоць, паспявайце лепей.
Матруна:- І то праўда, Алесю, Кацю, хопіць на картах гадаць. Дапамажыце дагнаць маладыя гады.(Спяваюць песню “Ой сівы конь бяжыць”)

Прыходзяць яшчэ жанчыны і мужчыны.      
1-я: - Прымай, гаспадыня, на пасядзелкі. Пачулі галасок. Нешта сумнае тут у вас гучала.
2-я: - мы з работаю сваёй пасядзім, пагутарым, бо гавораць: ідзі ў людзі – не загубішся.
1-ы мужчына: -Як то кажуць: і шыла, і мылы, і прала, і ткала, і ўсё – языком.
Гаспадыня: - Сядайце, дзеванькі, сядайце, бабанькі. У гурце нішто не страшна, ды і весялей вечар доўгі скаратаць.

Толькі расселіся, пачалі работы свае рабіць, як у гэты момант урываецца Тэкля з сітам.
Тэкля: (убачыўшы Матруну) – Матруначка, і ты тут. Я ж так і думала, што ты сюды дабегла. Каб ты так да працы бегла, як да вячорак!
(трасе дзіравым сітам перад ёю) – Ты што , у гэтым сіце каменне сеяла ці проса?
Матруна: -Ну, што ты, Тэклечка, вярзеш? Якое яшчэ там сіта? Якое каменне? Нічога я ў цябе не пазычала. Можа, гэта Аўдоля Мікітава? У мяне ж сваё сіта ёсць.
Тэкля:- Якая яшчэ Аўдоля? Я ж табе яго давала. Дык ты яшчэ і не прызнаешся! Паставіла цішкам дзіравае сіта ў сенцах. Вось я табе зараз пакажу, дзе ракі зімуюць.(Калоціць Матруну па галаве, здзірае хустку; абедзве б’юцца. Бабы раздымаюць іх, але не тут-то было.Злазіць з печы гаспадар).
Гаспадар:-Тэклечка, Матруначка, бабанькі, ці ж вы біцца-сварыцца прыйшлі? Паспявайце лепей песню.
Гаспадар і гаспадыня раздымаюць іх, садзяць на лавы, жанчыны заспявалі “Ой, у лузе пры даліне”)
Тэкля:-Песня напомніла мне пра гісторыю, якую калісь мне бабуля расказвала, калі будзеце слухаць, то раскажу.
Усе:-Будзем,  будзем! .(Расказвае гісторыю)

Адна з жанчын: -Ой, і праўда ж, бабанькі, і мне такое свёкар расказваў.
Матруна:- Ой, бабанькі, і я вам таксама гісторыю раскажу, слухайце (Расказвае)

Госць:  - Хопіць страхоццяў. Давайце лепш паспяваем.
Адна з жанчын: А якую?
Усе: -“О, ляцелі гусі з броду”.(Усе спяваюць)
Пасля песні ў хату ўвальваецца моладзь з частушкамі. Адзін з іх іграе, Грышка з дзяўчатамі ў абдымках спяваюць:

Мы з дзяўчатамі ўдваём                           Я надзену чаравікі
Вам прыпеўкі прапаём,                             Пайду на гулянне.
Пад вясёлы перабор                                   Эх, гармонік, заіграй
Няхай пляша ў полі бор.                            Пра маё каханне.

На стале стаіць талерка,                            Беларуская старонка
А ў талерцы – ножыкі.                             Славіцца абрусамі.
Нашы хлопцы задаюцца,                         Салам, бульбай, пачастункам
Як у полі  вожыкі .                                    Ды хлапцамі русымі.  


 На мяне дзяўчаты кажуць,                    Гарманіста палюбіла –                                                                          
Што я глухаватая                                    Заругала мяне маць.
Маці сала не дала –                                 Не ругай мяне, мамаша,-- 
Я не вінаватая.                                        Развясёлы будзе зяць!

Гаспадар: -          Ой, дзяўчаткі мае, сыраежачкі, 
                     Пасаліў бы я вас – няма дзежачкі.
Гаспадыня: -Дзяўчаты, хлопцы, полечку паскачыце, і мы маладосць успомнім
Усе танцуюць полечку, пасля бяруцца ў скокі і гаспадыня з гаспадаром

Жанчына: -Ой і павесялілі ж вы нас, дзяўчаткі, хлопчыкі.А вы , цётачка, (павярнуўшыся да Матруны) кажаце, што моладзь у нас не такая нейкая.
Гаспадыня:-Ты б,  гаспадар, прынёс чаго, пачаставаў гасцей. Яблыкаў мочаных, грушак, кваску прынясі.  А я па печыва схаджу.  (Калі гаспадары з’явіліся з пачастункамі, дапамагаць кінуліся Алеся з Кацяй).
Усе частуюцца, дзякуюць за пачастункі, хваляць квасок, печыва.
Дзяўчаты заспявалі песню “Купалінка”
Ганна: Малайцы, дзяўчаты! Добра спяваеце.Але ж і мы можам. А ну, Наталка, давай нашу, любімую!
Выконваеца песня  “Цячэ вада ў ярок”  або “Ў саду гуляла, цветы збірала”

Уваходзіць шаптуха, з торбаю, крыху пакульгвае, з кіёчкам у руцэ.
Шаптуха: -Добры вечар у хату! Вельмі добра, што  ў вас так людна.
Гаспадыня: -Праходзьце, цётачка, праходзьце. Вы, мабыць, многа нахадзіліся, стаміліся, сядзьце, адпачыньце з дарогі, заадно і пачастуйцеся.
Алеся частуе Шаптуху, тая не есць, кладзе ўсё ў торбачку. 

Гаспадар: -Ну, цётачка, раскажыце, дзе былі, што бачылі, чулі? А мы паслухаем.
Шаптуха:-Многа хадзіла, шмат лапцяў стаптала. Многа і гісторый розных чула . Адразу і не прыпомніш. Ну, вось нядаўна ў Мікіцічах расказвалі:
Маладая адна выйшла замуж за старога чалавека. І ўсё на яго: чорт стары ды чорт стары. Нарадзілася ў іх дзіця. Усё роўна жонка мужа чортам называе. Пайшла яна аднойчы ў лазню мыцца і сына з сабою ўзяла. А на мужа і кажа: “Прыйдзеш праз паўгадзіны, забярэш дзіця”. Праз паўгадзіны пастукалі ў дзверы. Жонка не гледзячы выпхнула дзіця за дзверы, а сама мыецца далей. Тут зноў хтось стукае:
-Давай сына, хопіць яго там парыць. 
-Якога сына? Я ж табе яго аддала. 
Так маці аддала сваё дзіця старому чорту-лазніку.
(Жанчыны з жахам заківалі галовамі, а моладзь захіхікала)
Шаптуха:- Але не хвалюйцеся, з вамі такога не здарыцца. Можа, каму лепш пашаптаць трэба?
Алеся (падбягае да Шаптухі): -Ой, цётачка, трэба, трэба.(адводзіць убок, да Каці, тая шэпча,
 Алеся паказвае на Грышку, каб прышаптала яго да Каці, жанчыны ў гэты момант заспявалі песню “ Чаго вада каламутна?”

Прыходзяць хлопцы, прыносяць нешта ў меху
1-ы: -Добры вечар у хату!
2-і:- На пасядзелкі прымеце?
Дзяўчаты: -Прымем, прымем!  
Гаспадыня: -Праходзьце, хлопчыкі, хоць і цесна ў хаце, але ў цеснаце, ды не ў крыўдзе.
Каця:- А што гэта вы, хлопцы, прынеслі? Можа, пачастункі якія?
Дакранаецца да меха, а ён паскакаў.  
Каця: -Ой, дык гэты мех жывы? (дакранаецца яшчэ раз, а з меха выскачыў “чорт”—(пераапрануты хлопец) Дзяўчаты нарабілі віску.
“Чорт”: -Дзяўчаткі, вы што, мяне не пазналі? Гэта ж я – Паўлюк. Ужо і пажартаваць нельга.
Усе смяюцца, б’юць хлопцаў кулакамі ў спіны.
Адна з жанчын: -Ой, дзяўчаткі! Хопіць жартаваць, паспявайце што-небудзь вясёленькае!
Грышка падыходзіць да Каці, выводзіць яе на сярэдзіну хаты. Выконваюць песню
 “Ты ж мяне падманула”

Уваходзіць Несцерка, у капелюшы, падпаясаны прыгожым поясам, у кажушку, прытоптвае і спявае:           -Ой, Лявоніха, Лявоніха мая
                       Падабаецца мне музыка твая.
                       Ты з дзяцінства карагодная, 
                       У юнацтве--  навамодная.  
Усе:-О, Несцерка! Несцерка прыйшоў!
Несцерка:-Добры дзень , сябры-браточкі!
                  Эге, колькі вас тут сабралася!
                  Не раўнуючы, як дроў у лесе.
                 Ой, прабачце, можа, каго абразіў?
                 Не, не, як кветак у полі!
Гаспадар: -Праходзь, праходзь, Несцерка, будзь госцем (падстаўляе табурэт)
Несцерка:- Ой вясёлае сёння свята, і гасцей тут вельмі  багата
Адзін з гасцей: -Ну, Несцерка, раскажы, дзе быў, што чуў?
Несцерка:-О! Дзе я толькі не быў? Нават у самой Масковіі пабываў.
Мужчына: -Ідзі ты, нябось брэшаш?
Хлопец: -Брэшаш, брэшаш, Несцерка!
Несцерка: -От яшчэ будуць пярэчыць. А ведаеце, як у Масковіі наш боршчык называюць?
Жанчыны:- Як?
Несцерка: -Первое (расцяжна)
Адзін з гасцей:- Несцерка, яшчэ што-небудзь раскажы
Несцерка: -Гэта ў Спораве было.Іду я па вуліцы, бачу: хлапчук вядзе на вяроўцы цяля, якое кідалася ва ўсе бакі. А тут якраз ураднік праязджаў. 
-Ты чаму перада мною шапкі не здымаеш, хам?!—закрычаў ён на хлопца.
-Калі ж мае рукі заняты, пане ўраднік. Злезце, калі ласка, з воза, патрымайце цяля, а я шапку здыму.
Усе смяюцца.
        Адзін з гасцей: -А ці не ў гэтай вёсцы мужык на вяроўцы зацягнуў цяля на хлеў у галодны год, каб  жыта , якое прарасло, паела,? А яно і задушылася.
Несцерка: -У гэтай, у гэтай. Там і такое было: адзін дзівак падпаліў сабаку хвост і пусціў у бок возера, а ён, ашалелы, пабег у вёску—палову сяла спаліў. 
Мужчына: -Ёсць жа дзівакі на свеце!
Несцерка:- А я вось у Поразаве быў. Там вось у такую гульню моладзь гуляла.А ну, станавіцеся ў круг. Навучу. Вось яблычак. Трэба яго, трымаючы пад барадою, перадаць другому. Зразумелі? Але хто ўпусціць, той будзе цалавацца. Ну, пачынаем. (гульня праходзіць пад музыку бубна ці пад свісцёлкі).
Адна з жанчын: -  Ох і насмяшыў жа ты нас, Несцерка, зараз моладзь і не супакоіш. Ніякай працы за вамі няма, рассаджвайцеся, лепш паспяваем.
Выконваецца песня “Ой у лузе пры даліне”

Грышка падыходзіць да Каці, адводзіць на край сцэны.
Грышка: -Што гэта, мая каханенькая, мяне сёння да цябе, як магнітам цягне. Ты сёння такая прыгожая, як ніколі, і танцуеш лепш за ўсіх, і спяваеш.
Каця(убок): -Дапамагла ж такі бабуля.
Каця (даГрышкі): -Ой, Грышачка, няўжо гэта праўда. Нарэшце ты мяне заўважыў. Я такая шчаслівая сёння.
Выходзіць шаптуха, кланяецца ўсім.
Шаптуха:- Ну, мне пара. Дзякуй, гаспадынька, за гасціннасць, за цяпло і за пачастункі. Пайду ў іншае сяло.     Уходзіць

Грышка з Кацяй бяруцца ў пару і танцуюць “Лявоніху”, моладзь падтрымлівае.
Адна з жанчын: -Ой, ужо і пеўні заспявалі на плоце, пара па хатах.
Другая: - І праўда, засядзеліся мы не на жарт.
Гаспадыня: -Дык мо паспявалі б што напаследак?
Госць: -Ды хапіць ужо, гаспадынька. Дзякуем за ўсё: і за вяселле і за пачастункі.
Тэкля з Матрунай: - Жадаем мы вам, каб у вас, як і ў нас усё было ў місцы і ў калысцы.
Адна з гасцей: -Каб вашы дзяды не мелі бяды!
Другая: -Каб вашы ўнукі не зналі мукі.

        Усе ў стаюць і спяваюць песню “Бывайце здаровы, жывіце багата”

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Беларускі ўраджай*
Сцэнарый восеньскага гульнёва-спартыўнага мерапрыемства

А. Л. МІХАЙЛАВА, выкладчык кафедры сацыяльна-педагагічнай работы Віцебскага дзяржаўнага універсітэта імя П. М. Машэрава.


На свята запрашаюцца бацькі, вучні іншых класаў. Праводзіцца папярэдняя работа: клас дзеліцца на тры каманды, дзеці даюць ім назвы, выбіраюць капітанаў.

Вядучы. Добры дзень, паважаныя госці і ўдзельнікі свята! На календары сярэдзіна восені, час, калі сабраны ўраджай на калгасных палетках і ўласных участках. Сваю назву — "Беларускі ўраджай" — свята атрымала не выпадкова, бо кожны яго этап будзе праходзіць у выглядзе спаборніцтва і мець назву пэўнай агародніны або культуры, што традыцыйна вырошчваецца на Беларусі. Назвы этапаў зашыфраваны ў загадках, і той, хто адгадае іх, атрымае восеньскі прыз. А вы ведаеце, якія культуры традыцыйна вырошчваліся і зараз вырошчваюцца на Беларусі? Калі ласка, капітаны каманд, падыдзіце да мяне. (Капітаны каманд прадстаўляюцца.) Па сігналу "Пачынай" вы па чарзе павінны называць агародніну, садавіну ці злакавую культуру, што расце на палетках нашай краіны. Той, хто назаве большую колькасць культур, будзе пераможцам. А вас, гледачы, я прашу быць суддзямі і кожны адказ капітанаў каманд ацэньваць хорам словамі "Так" або "Не". Згодны? Тады пачынаем. (Пераможца ўзнагароджваецца якой-небудзь агароднінай: морквай, бураком ці капустай.)Малайцы! Добра ведаеце назвы культур, што растуць на тэрыторыі нашай краіны. Значыць, можна пачынаць нашы спаборніцтвы. Адгадваем загадку.
Повен хлявец белых авец.
Круглы, смачны, паласаты,
Мы яму бясконца рады.
(Гарбуз.) 
(Удзельнік свята, які першым назваў адгадку, атрымлівае прыз — садавіну ці агародніну.)
I этап. Гарбуз.
1. Гульня "Гарбуз".
На зямлі ці падлозе чэрціцца круг. Вучні па схеме "хлопчык — дзяўчынка" бяруцца за рукі, утвараючы круг унутры начэрчанага. Па камандзе вядучага дзеці рухаюцца па кругу па ходу гадзіннікавай стрэлкі, затым супраць ходу гадзіннікавай стрэлкі. На словы вядучага "Адчыніць вароты" загадзя выбраная пара (хлопчык, дзяўчынка) разрываюць круг — расчыняюць вароты. Вядучы выводзіць з круга ўсіх дзяцей ланцужком, потым зноў заводзіць у круг, толькі спінай уперад. На словы "Зачыніць вароты" круг змыкаецца, вучні цяпер ходзяць па кругу спінаю ўперад. Дзеці, якія пераступілі цераз намаляваную лінію круга, разарвалі яго ці ланцужок у час хадзьбы, з гульні выбываюць. Пераможцамі лічацца апошнія 4 — 5 удзельнікаў спаборніцтва. Ім уручаецца агародніна ці садавіна.
2. Гульня "Вынесі гарбуз".
Па сігналу вядучага ўдзельнікі кожнай каманды па чарзе павінны вынесці на далоні з агарода (пераступіць за начэрчаную на зямлі ці падлозе лінію) "гарбуз" — надзьмуты і размаляваны пад гарбуз паветраны шарык. Ігрок, які не змог утрымаць шарык на далоні, з гульні выбывае. Перамагае каманда, у якой большасць ігракоў выканаюць заданне. Яны атрымліваюць узнагароды.
(Вядучы падводзіць вынікі першага этапу, узнагароджвае каманду-пераможцу пэўнай агароднінай, загадвае загадку.)
Нарадзіўся сярод градкі,
Быў шурпаты — вырас гладкі,
I ляжыць пад кустом
Дагары крывым хвастом.
(Агурок.)
II этап. Агурок.
1. Гульня-спаборніцтва "Збіраем ураджай".
Ўдзельнікі дзвюх каманд бяруцца за рукі і ўтвараюць шчыльны круг. Гэта кошык. Члены трэцяй каманды бяруць па мячу (агурку), становяцца ў калону адзін за адным на адлегласці 3 — 4 метры ад круга. Па сігналу вядучага яны закідваюць мячы ў кошык. Колькасць закінутых мячоў падлічваецца. Затым гэта заданне па чарзе выконваюць першая і другая каманды. Пераможцай становіцца каманда, якая "назбірала" большую колькасць "агуркоў".
2. Конкурс-жарт сярод балельшчыкаў.
Трэба як мага хутчэй з'есці скрылёчкі агуркоў, што ляжаць на талерках, без дапамогі рук, іх трымаюць за спінай. У конкурсе могуць прымаць удзел 2 — 4 балельшчыкі. Пераможца ўзнагароджваецца прызам — вялікім агурком.
Вядучы. I зноў, адгадваем загадку, атрымліваем прыз.
Чорная світка,
Ды белая спінка,
Горкая на смак,
Ды карысная ў салаце.
(Рэдзька.)
III этап. Рэдзька.
1. Гульня "Рэдзька".
Выбіраюцца "пан" і "гаспадыня". Ўдзельнікі гульні садзяцца на кукішкі — гэта рэдзька. "Пан" і "гаспады¬ня" вядуць дыялог:
Пан. Стуку-груку!
Гаспадыня. Хто там?
Пан. Сам пан!
Гаспадыня. Чаго прыехаў?
Пан. Захварэла пані, захацела рэдзькі.
Гаспадыня. Рві-рві, нарывай, толькі карэньчыкі пакідай!
"Пан" становіцца на кукішкі, стараецца злавіць "рэдзьку", якая ўцякае ад яго. Каго ён зловіць, той выбывае з гульні. Гульня працягваецца, пакуль не застанецца адна "рэдзька" — яна і будзе пераможцай. Узнагарода дастаецца камандзе-пераможцы.
2. Конкурс сярод балельшчыкаў "Папялушка".
Тры дзяўчынкі на хуткасць выбіраюць гарох, боб, фасолю, якія змешаны ў адной талерцы. Пераможца атрымлівае ўзнагароду.
(Вядучы загадвае загадку).
Зялёныя і густыя
На градках выраслі кусты.
Падкапаў іх наш Андрэйка,
Пад ім — цэлая сямейка.
(Бульба.)
1. Эстафета "Садзім бульбу".
На падлозе малююцца кружкі (ямкі) па колькасці дзяцей, якія прымаюць удзел у эстафеце. Кожны з іх атрымлівае бульбіну і палачку. Па сігналу вядучага вучні павінны пасадзіць бульбіну (закаціць палачкай у кружок). Перамогу атрымлівае каманда, ўдзельнікі якой першымі справяцца з заданнем.
2. Конкурс для балельшчыкаў "Хто хутчэй".
Па аднаму балельшчыку ад кожнай каманды збіраюць "пасаджаную" ўдзельнікамі эстафе¬ты бульбу ў кошыкі. Перамагае той, хто першым выканае заданне. Падводзяцца вынікі спаборніцтваў.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (26.09.2018)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Святы восені*


Зала святочна прыбрана вышытымі ручнікамі, на сценах размешчаны плакаты, дзе вялікімі літарамі запісаны прымаўкі:
*	Восень – на дзень пагод восем.
*	Увосень за стол просім.
*	Да восені рыхтуйцеся ранняй вясной.
*	Верасень — месяц халодны, але сыты.
*	У кастрычніку і хата з дрывамі, і мужык з лапцямі.
*	У лістападзе кладзі капусту ў кадзі.
На лаве, пакрытай дываном, сядзяць дзеці.
1-ы чытальнік.
Штосьці ад бярозы
Лісце адлятае,
Кажуць, у дарозе
Восень залатая.
2-і чытальнік.
Восень, восень залатая
Сее радасць на зямлі,
Хмарка ў сінім небе тае,
Мкнуць у вырай жураўлі.
3-і чытальнік.
Ярка, хораша прыбрала
Ўсюды дрэвы і кусты,
Iзямлю памалявала
Ў колер жоўта-залаты.
4-ы чытальнік.
Ты ўсё бліжай, бліжай –
Не спяшайся, восень.
Ты прыходзь тады ўжо,
Як пажнём, пакосім.
5-ы чытальнік.
Хлебным караваем
Стрэнем цябе, восень,
Бульбу як скапаем,
Кошыкамі зносім.
Выходзіць дзяўчынка ў касцюме Восені.
Восень.
Шанаванне добрым людзям,
Хай вам радасці прыбудзе!
Гучыць беларуская народная музыка. Выходзяць шасцёра вучняў.
1-ы вучань.
Восень, восень, прывітанне!
Рады мы тваім дарам.
2-і вучань.
У цябе мы запытаем, што прынесла, восень, нам?
Восень. Я прынесла вам мукі.
Усе дзеці. Значыць будуць пірагі!
Восень. Я прынесла грэчкі.
Усе дзеці. Будуць перапечкі!
Восень. Бурачкоў, капусты, круп...
Усе дзеці. Будзе боршч і будзе суп...
Восень. Ці вы рады грушам?
Усе дзеці. На зіму насушым!
Восень. Ну, а яблыкі што мёд.
Усе дзеці. Нам на сочыва, кампот!
3-і вучань. Ты і яблыкаў, і мёду, ты і хлеба нам дала.
4-ы вучань. Ну, а добрае надвор’е ты для нас не прыпасла?
Восень. Я пашлю вам дожджык з неба!
Усе дзеці. Не, не хочам, нам не трэба!
5-ы вучань. Дожджык, не перашкаджай, мы збіраем ураджай.
6-ы вучань. Будзе ў нас багаты год, а цяпер – у карагод!
Дзеці водзяць карагод, выконваюць песню пра восень.
Восень.
Вы ў полі працавалі, там палолі, убіралі.
А цяпер я запрашаю вас на свята ўраджаю.
Гучыць беларуская народная музыка.
Чытальнік. Свята ўраджаю, ці Дажынкі – старажытнае свята, прысвечанае заканчэнню ўборкі збожжа. У гэты дзень сяляне рабілі так званы Багач. (Адзін з дзяцей бярэ Багач і абносіць ім гасцей.) Бралі посуд, напаўнялі яго жытам, устаўлялі ў зерне свечку. Багач пераносілі ад хаты да хаты, тым самым жадаючы кожнаму гаспадару шчасця і багацця.
Восень. Чым хата багата, тым і рада. А самая багацейшая тая, у якой гучаць песні.
Выконваецца песня”Беларуская танцавальная”.
Восень.
У гародзе каля градак шмат цікавых ёсць загадак.
Той, хто градкі даглядае, той загадкі адгадае.
Вучаніца.
От бабуля важна села і глядзіць навокал смела.
У зямлю схавала лапаць,
як зачэпім – будзем плакаць.
Гэта злосная бабуля называецца ...
(цыбуля).
Паказвае малюнак-адгадку.
Вучань.
У бабулі родны брат ласкавейшы быццам,
А да слёз давесці рад так, як і сястрыца.
Ты не вельмі плач, сынок, калі шчыплецца ...
(часнок).
Паказвае малюнак-адгадку
Вучаніца.
Гэта што за важны туз? Хвост зялёны, чэпкі вус?
Усім вядомы карапуз Пузан Пузанавіч ...
(гарбуз).
Паказвае малюнак-адгадку.
Вучань.
З вусамі, а не стары, зайздросныя вочы.
За што-небудзь на двары учапіцца хоча.
Хопіць хітрасці на трох. Ну, на тое ж ён ...
(гарох).
Паказвае малюнак-адгадку.
Выходзяць дзяўчынка і хлопчык, яны нясуць вялікую рэпку. Яе можна зрабіць з пап'е-машэ.


Вучаніца.
Я на градцы каля хаты рэпку пасадзіла.
I яна на радасць нам шчодра ўрадзіла.
Вучань.
Усе да нас хутчэй ідзіце
I на рэпку паглядзіце.
Што за дзіва, што за цуд!
Пачастункаў поўна тут!
Хлопчык з дзяўчынкай знімаюць з рэпкі вяршок і раздаюць гасцям пачастункі: яблыкі, грушы, моркву, бульбу і іншую гародніну. Затым дзеці спяваюць песню “Ураджай збірай”. Выходзіць восень.
Восень.
Ёсць дзень, калі з вякоў ссівелых
ідуць, ідуць да нас дзяды.
А мы з душой неачарсцвелай   
сустрэць гатовых заўжды
1 -ы чытальнік. Дзяды – гэта дзень памяці нашых продкаў. Свята адзначалі ў суботу, рыхтаваліся да яго загадзя: прыбіралі ў хаце, мыліся ў лазні, вешала свежыя фіранкі, ручнікі. Засцілалі белым абрусам стол.
2-і чытальнік. У гэты дзень наведвалі магілы памерлых родзічаў. Вячэра была ўрачыстай. За сталом успаміналі ўсіх продкаў, іх характары, добрыя справы, пэўныя прыгоды.
3-і чытальнік. Усе верылі, што Дзяды наведваюцца ў хату, таму гаспадары адчынялі вокны ці дзверы, накрывалі Дзядам святочны стол з рознымі пачастункамі.
4-ы чытальнік. На тое, што Дзяды з’яўляліся на самай справе, указвалі розныя прыкметы – заляцела асенняя мушка, пачуўся ў цішыні пэўны скрып – значыць Дзяды прыйшлі, чакаюць успамінаў пра сябе.
Вучань.
Мая Радзіма – жытні колас,
Сінь мурагу, язміну цвет.
Яна – пілы гарачы голас,
Калёс цяжкіх глыбокі след ...
Вучаніца.
Мая Радзіма,
Дзе зза бору
Узыходзіць месяц у начы,
Дзе ў братнім ладзе, у дружным зборы
Жылі калісьці дрыгвічы...
Вучань.
Дзяцей бацькі вучылі строга:	
Любіць саху, пчалу, зямлю.
I аднаму маліцца богу —	
Нялёгкай працы мазалю.
Вучаніца.	
Умеў мой продак човен ладзіць
Паліць ікластыя карчы,
Таму, хто ў роспачы, — дарадзіць
Таму, хто ў горы, — памагчы...
Вучань.
Магутны Божа! Уладар Сусветаў,
Вялізных сонцаў і сэрцаў малых,
Над Беларуссю ціхай і ветлай
Рассып праменне свае хвалы.
Вучаніца.
Дай спор у працы будзённай, шэрай
На хлеб штодзённы, на родны край.
Вучань.
Павагу, сілу і веліч веры
У нашу праўду, у прышласць — дай!
Вучаніца
Дай урадлівасць жытнёвым нівам,       
Учынкам нашым пашлі ўмалот,
Усе дзеці.
Зрабі свабоднай, зрабі шчаслівай
Краіну нашу і наш народ!
Т. Ф. ВАСІЛЕЎСКАЯ
настаўніца Калаціцкай школы-сада Глускага раёна

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Сцэнарый “Запрашаем на вячоркі”
*
Перад сцэнаю калодзеж, дзяўчаты ідуць па ваду і спяваюць.
 Падыходзяць адна да другой:

Алеся: - Добрай раніцы, Каця! Чаго зажурылася?
Каця: -Ой, Алесечка, гора ў мяне. Ніхто замуж не бярэ, а толькі сватае. Не ладзіцца ў нас нешта з Грышкам.
Алеся:-Чаго гэта?
Каця:- Не ведаю. Здаецца, і любіць мяне, а ўсё на другіх паглядвае.
Алеся:- А можа, лепш да знахаркі пайсці? Ці ж табе век  па ім сохнуць. Яна ж так прыгаворыць, што заўжды за тваёй спадніцай бегаць будзе. А адну замову і я ведаю, паслухай:
Я іду каменным бродам, а мой Грышка гарою. Я стаю і дзіўлюся ў ваду. Яка з мяне цень: з вады – вадзяна, а з лазы лазіна, а з мяне -- мая. Як мая нага за нагою, каб так Грышка за мною. Каб ён куды ішоў – не дайшоў, каб ён еў – недаеў, каб ён спаў – недаспаў. Каб ён дзень і ноч думаў аба мне – і ў ядзе, і ў хадзе, і ў сне думаў аба мне – і ў ядзе, і ў хадзе, і ва сне думаў аба мне.

Чуецца голас гаспадара. З’яўляецца і сам.
Гаспадар:- Алесю! Дзе вас чорт пабраў? Старая з кудзеляю пайшла недзе, маладая па ваду. Вас толькі па смерць пасылаць. А гаршкі ў печы павыкіпалі, і падліць няма чым. Алесю, хутчэй ваду нясі. Хіба аднымі рукамі ўправіш усё? Пакуль свінні ўправіў, куры з сядла павыляталі, з курамі навёў парадак – цяля вылезла, цяля загнаў – печ выгарала. От! 
Махнуў рукою, пайшоў прэч. Дзяўчаты смяюцца.

Алеся: - Ой, загаварылася я з табою, бяры сёння работу ды прыходзь вечарам. (разыходзяцца)
Каця: -Добра, Алесечка! ( і пайшла )
Алеся з вёдрамі пайшла ў хату.

Прыходзяць хлопцы з кароваю  да калодзежа.
Адзін з іх:-Васіль, ці чуў, сёння ў Алесі вячоркі збіраюцца.
Другі:-Ну дык што? Прыйдзем, павесялімся.
Адзін з іх: -Так- то яно так. Але трэба было б неяк дзяўчат напалохаць.
Другі: Добра, вось толькі карову напоім, ды што-небудзь прыдумаем.(уходзяць з кароваю)

Вечар. Занавес адкрываецца. Гаспадыня прадзе. Гаспадар коле лучыну, гарыць лямпа. Дачка Алеся ходзіць па хаце, наводзіць парадкі, прыбірае вопраткі, напявае песеньку:
Ой, рэчанька, рэчанька, 
Чаму ж ты няпоўная?
Чаму ж ты няпоўная,
З беражком няроўная?  
Забягае Каця спяваючы:
      А як жа мне поўнай быць, 
               З беражкамі роўнай плыць.
Разам:
-Ой лі, ой лі, з беражкамі роўнай плыць.
Алеся: -Ой, Кацечка, добра, што ты раней прыйшла. Дапамагай хутчэй, а то госці хутка прыйдуць.
(дзяўчаты прыбіраюць)
Гаспадыня: -І сумна неяк. Як падумаеш, як мы яшчэ ў дзеўках хадзілі, як весела было нам. А як зачуеш, што збіраюцца вячоркі – свята было. Дзеўкі яшчэ з абеду рыхтавацца пачынаюць. А што хлопцы былі? Як схопіць якую на рукі, так і носіць, так і носіць, так і носіць.
Алеся: -А што, мамка, і татка насіў Вас?
Гаспадыня: -А што ты думала. Я дзеўкай спраўнай была.
Гаспадар:- А ўжо ж. Глянеш – хоць пацалуй, а прыгубішся – плюнеш. Як дзеўкаю была – іграла, спявала. А як замуж выйшла – ног не валачэ. От, дзе б маладую прыціснуць!
Алеся: -Чаго гэта Вы, татачка, вярзеце такое брыдкае? Лепш на печ лезьце спаць.
Гаспадыня: -А праўда, стары, лезь на печ, хопіць смяціць, а то госці зараз прыйдуць. А вы, дзяўчаткі, прыбірайце хутчэй.  
Дзяўчаты прыбіраюць смецце, гаспадар лезе напеч.

Уваходзяць госці – Матруна, Ганна са сваёй работай.
Матруна:- Добры вечар усім у хату! Вось, прымайце на пасядзелкі. Кажуць, сёння ў вас збіраюцца.
 Ганна: -Любіце гасцяваць, любіце і прымаць.
Гаспадыня: -Добры, вечар, праходзьце, жанчынкі, праходзьце. Сядайце. Расказвайце, што новага ў вас, якім клопатам жывяце?
Матруна: -Ой, кумачка, адзін клопат – аб дачцэ. Нешта сумуе яна. А мне глядзець на яе маркотна. Сэрца крывёю абліваеца.
Дзяўчаты гадаюць на картах, размову не слухаюць.
Гаспадыня:- Ой, не кажы, Матруначка, малыя дзеці – малы клопат, А парастуць – праблем не абярэшся.
Гаспадар: (з печы) -От, больш прыдумваеце. За сваімі дочачкамі на нас, мужыкоў забыліся. Гуляюць, весяляцца, жывуць на ўсім гатовенькім, чаго яшчэ трэба?
Гаспадыня: -Пра каго гэта мы забыліся? І наварыш, і накорміш, і паабмываеш. Чаго яшчэ трэба? Маўчаў бы ўжо. Ляжы лепш на печы, дрэнна яму жывецца.
Гаспадар махнуў рукой і замаўчаў.
                   Гаспадыня: -А ты Ганна, што маўчыш?
Ганна: -А, што там гаварыць. Мне лягчэй. У мяне хлопцы. Грышка мо жэніцца хутка. Пара думаць аб вяселлі, от і задумалася.
Гаспадар:-Хопіць языкамі малоць, паспявайце лепей.
Матруна:- І то праўда, Алесю, Кацю, хопіць на картах гадаць. Дапамажыце дагнаць маладыя гады.(Спяваюць песню “Ой сівы конь бяжыць”)

Прыходзяць яшчэ жанчыны і мужчыны.      
1-я: - Прымай, гаспадыня, на пасядзелкі. Пачулі галасок. Нешта сумнае тут у вас гучала.
2-я: - мы з работаю сваёй пасядзім, пагутарым, бо гавораць: ідзі ў людзі – не загубішся.
1-ы мужчына: -Як то кажуць: і шыла, і мылы, і прала, і ткала, і ўсё – языком.
Гаспадыня: - Сядайце, дзеванькі, сядайце, бабанькі. У гурце нішто не страшна, ды і весялей вечар доўгі скаратаць.

Толькі расселіся, пачалі работы свае рабіць, як у гэты момант урываецца Тэкля з сітам.
Тэкля: (убачыўшы Матруну) – Матруначка, і ты тут. Я ж так і думала, што ты сюды дабегла. Каб ты так да працы бегла, як да вячорак!
(трасе дзіравым сітам перад ёю) – Ты што , у гэтым сіце каменне сеяла ці проса?
Матруна: -Ну, што ты, Тэклечка, вярзеш? Якое яшчэ там сіта? Якое каменне? Нічога я ў цябе не пазычала. Можа, гэта Аўдоля Мікітава? У мяне ж сваё сіта ёсць.
Тэкля:- Якая яшчэ Аўдоля? Я ж табе яго давала. Дык ты яшчэ і не прызнаешся! Паставіла цішкам дзіравае сіта ў сенцах. Вось я табе зараз пакажу, дзе ракі зімуюць.(Калоціць Матруну па галаве, здзірае хустку; абедзве б’юцца. Бабы раздымаюць іх, але не тут-то было.Злазіць з печы гаспадар).
Гаспадар:-Тэклечка, Матруначка, бабанькі, ці ж вы біцца-сварыцца прыйшлі? Паспявайце лепей песню.
Гаспадар і гаспадыня раздымаюць іх, садзяць на лавы, жанчыны заспявалі “Ой, у лузе пры даліне”)
Тэкля:-Песня напомніла мне пра гісторыю, якую калісь мне бабуля расказвала, калі будзеце слухаць, то раскажу.
Усе:-Будзем,  будзем! .(Расказвае гісторыю)

Адна з жанчын: -Ой, і праўда ж, бабанькі, і мне такое свёкар расказваў.
Матруна:- Ой, бабанькі, і я вам таксама гісторыю раскажу, слухайце (Расказвае)

Госць:  - Хопіць страхоццяў. Давайце лепш паспяваем.
Адна з жанчын: А якую?
Усе: -“О, ляцелі гусі з броду”.(Усе спяваюць)
Пасля песні ў хату ўвальваецца моладзь з частушкамі. Адзін з іх іграе, Грышка з дзяўчатамі ў абдымках спяваюць:

Мы з дзяўчатамі ўдваём                           Я надзену чаравікі
Вам прыпеўкі прапаём,                             Пайду на гулянне.
Пад вясёлы перабор                                   Эх, гармонік, заіграй
Няхай пляша ў полі бор.                            Пра маё каханне.

На стале стаіць талерка,                            Беларуская старонка
А ў талерцы – ножыкі.                             Славіцца абрусамі.
Нашы хлопцы задаюцца,                         Салам, бульбай, пачастункам
Як у полі  вожыкі .                                    Ды хлапцамі русымі.  


 На мяне дзяўчаты кажуць,                    Гарманіста палюбіла –                                                                          
Што я глухаватая                                    Заругала мяне маць.
Маці сала не дала –                                 Не ругай мяне, мамаша,-- 
Я не вінаватая.                                        Развясёлы будзе зяць!

Гаспадар: -          Ой, дзяўчаткі мае, сыраежачкі, 
                     Пасаліў бы я вас – няма дзежачкі.
Гаспадыня: -Дзяўчаты, хлопцы, полечку паскачыце, і мы маладосць успомнім
Усе танцуюць полечку, пасля бяруцца ў скокі і гаспадыня з гаспадаром

Жанчына: -Ой і павесялілі ж вы нас, дзяўчаткі, хлопчыкі.А вы , цётачка, (павярнуўшыся да Матруны) кажаце, што моладзь у нас не такая нейкая.
Гаспадыня:-Ты б,  гаспадар, прынёс чаго, пачаставаў гасцей. Яблыкаў мочаных, грушак, кваску прынясі.  А я па печыва схаджу.  (Калі гаспадары з’явіліся з пачастункамі, дапамагаць кінуліся Алеся з Кацяй).
Усе частуюцца, дзякуюць за пачастункі, хваляць квасок, печыва.
Дзяўчаты заспявалі песню “Купалінка”
Ганна: Малайцы, дзяўчаты! Добра спяваеце.Але ж і мы можам. А ну, Наталка, давай нашу, любімую!
Выконваеца песня  “Цячэ вада ў ярок”  або “Ў саду гуляла, цветы збірала”

Уваходзіць шаптуха, з торбаю, крыху пакульгвае, з кіёчкам у руцэ.
Шаптуха: -Добры вечар у хату! Вельмі добра, што  ў вас так людна.
Гаспадыня: -Праходзьце, цётачка, праходзьце. Вы, мабыць, многа нахадзіліся, стаміліся, сядзьце, адпачыньце з дарогі, заадно і пачастуйцеся.
Алеся частуе Шаптуху, тая не есць, кладзе ўсё ў торбачку. 

Гаспадар: -Ну, цётачка, раскажыце, дзе былі, што бачылі, чулі? А мы паслухаем.
Шаптуха:-Многа хадзіла, шмат лапцяў стаптала. Многа і гісторый розных чула . Адразу і не прыпомніш. Ну, вось нядаўна ў Мікіцічах расказвалі:
Маладая адна выйшла замуж за старога чалавека. І ўсё на яго: чорт стары ды чорт стары. Нарадзілася ў іх дзіця. Усё роўна жонка мужа чортам называе. Пайшла яна аднойчы ў лазню мыцца і сына з сабою ўзяла. А на мужа і кажа: “Прыйдзеш праз паўгадзіны, забярэш дзіця”. Праз паўгадзіны пастукалі ў дзверы. Жонка не гледзячы выпхнула дзіця за дзверы, а сама мыецца далей. Тут зноў хтось стукае:
-Давай сына, хопіць яго там парыць. 
-Якога сына? Я ж табе яго аддала. 
Так маці аддала сваё дзіця старому чорту-лазніку.
(Жанчыны з жахам заківалі галовамі, а моладзь захіхікала)
Шаптуха:- Але не хвалюйцеся, з вамі такога не здарыцца. Можа, каму лепш пашаптаць трэба?
Алеся (падбягае да Шаптухі): -Ой, цётачка, трэба, трэба.(адводзіць убок, да Каці, тая шэпча,
 Алеся паказвае на Грышку, каб прышаптала яго да Каці, жанчыны ў гэты момант заспявалі песню “ Чаго вада каламутна?”

Прыходзяць хлопцы, прыносяць нешта ў меху
1-ы: -Добры вечар у хату!
2-і:- На пасядзелкі прымеце?
Дзяўчаты: -Прымем, прымем!  
Гаспадыня: -Праходзьце, хлопчыкі, хоць і цесна ў хаце, але ў цеснаце, ды не ў крыўдзе.
Каця:- А што гэта вы, хлопцы, прынеслі? Можа, пачастункі якія?
Дакранаецца да меха, а ён паскакаў.  
Каця: -Ой, дык гэты мех жывы? (дакранаецца яшчэ раз, а з меха выскачыў “чорт”—(пераапрануты хлопец) Дзяўчаты нарабілі віску.
“Чорт”: -Дзяўчаткі, вы што, мяне не пазналі? Гэта ж я – Паўлюк. Ужо і пажартаваць нельга.
Усе смяюцца, б’юць хлопцаў кулакамі ў спіны.
Адна з жанчын: -Ой, дзяўчаткі! Хопіць жартаваць, паспявайце што-небудзь вясёленькае!
Грышка падыходзіць да Каці, выводзіць яе на сярэдзіну хаты. Выконваюць песню
 “Ты ж мяне падманула”

Уваходзіць Несцерка, у капелюшы, падпаясаны прыгожым поясам, у кажушку, прытоптвае і спявае:           -Ой, Лявоніха, Лявоніха мая
                       Падабаецца мне музыка твая.
                       Ты з дзяцінства карагодная, 
                       У юнацтве--  навамодная.  
Усе:-О, Несцерка! Несцерка прыйшоў!
Несцерка:-Добры дзень , сябры-браточкі!
                  Эге, колькі вас тут сабралася!
                  Не раўнуючы, як дроў у лесе.
                 Ой, прабачце, можа, каго абразіў?
                 Не, не, як кветак у полі!
Гаспадар: -Праходзь, праходзь, Несцерка, будзь госцем (падстаўляе табурэт)
Несцерка:- Ой вясёлае сёння свята, і гасцей тут вельмі  багата
Адзін з гасцей: -Ну, Несцерка, раскажы, дзе быў, што чуў?
Несцерка:-О! Дзе я толькі не быў? Нават у самой Масковіі пабываў.
Мужчына: -Ідзі ты, нябось брэшаш?
Хлопец: -Брэшаш, брэшаш, Несцерка!
Несцерка: -От яшчэ будуць пярэчыць. А ведаеце, як у Масковіі наш боршчык называюць?
Жанчыны:- Як?
Несцерка: -Первое (расцяжна)
Адзін з гасцей:- Несцерка, яшчэ што-небудзь раскажы
Несцерка: -Гэта ў Спораве было.Іду я па вуліцы, бачу: хлапчук вядзе на вяроўцы цяля, якое кідалася ва ўсе бакі. А тут якраз ураднік праязджаў. 
-Ты чаму перада мною шапкі не здымаеш, хам?!—закрычаў ён на хлопца.
-Калі ж мае рукі заняты, пане ўраднік. Злезце, калі ласка, з воза, патрымайце цяля, а я шапку здыму.
Усе смяюцца.
        Адзін з гасцей: -А ці не ў гэтай вёсцы мужык на вяроўцы зацягнуў цяля на хлеў у галодны год, каб  жыта , якое прарасло, паела,? А яно і задушылася.
Несцерка: -У гэтай, у гэтай. Там і такое было: адзін дзівак падпаліў сабаку хвост і пусціў у бок возера, а ён, ашалелы, пабег у вёску—палову сяла спаліў. 
Мужчына: -Ёсць жа дзівакі на свеце!
Несцерка:- А я вось у Поразаве быў. Там вось у такую гульню моладзь гуляла.А ну, станавіцеся ў круг. Навучу. Вось яблычак. Трэба яго, трымаючы пад барадою, перадаць другому. Зразумелі? Але хто ўпусціць, той будзе цалавацца. Ну, пачынаем. (гульня праходзіць пад музыку бубна ці пад свісцёлкі).
Адна з жанчын: -  Ох і насмяшыў жа ты нас, Несцерка, зараз моладзь і не супакоіш. Ніякай працы за вамі няма, рассаджвайцеся, лепш паспяваем.
Выконваецца песня “Ой у лузе пры даліне”

Грышка падыходзіць да Каці, адводзіць на край сцэны.
Грышка: -Што гэта, мая каханенькая, мяне сёння да цябе, як магнітам цягне. Ты сёння такая прыгожая, як ніколі, і танцуеш лепш за ўсіх, і спяваеш.
Каця(убок): -Дапамагла ж такі бабуля.
Каця (даГрышкі): -Ой, Грышачка, няўжо гэта праўда. Нарэшце ты мяне заўважыў. Я такая шчаслівая сёння.
Выходзіць шаптуха, кланяецца ўсім.
Шаптуха:- Ну, мне пара. Дзякуй, гаспадынька, за гасціннасць, за цяпло і за пачастункі. Пайду ў іншае сяло.     Уходзіць

Грышка з Кацяй бяруцца ў пару і танцуюць “Лявоніху”, моладзь падтрымлівае.
Адна з жанчын: -Ой, ужо і пеўні заспявалі на плоце, пара па хатах.
Другая: - І праўда, засядзеліся мы не на жарт.
Гаспадыня: -Дык мо паспявалі б што напаследак?
Госць: -Ды хапіць ужо, гаспадынька. Дзякуем за ўсё: і за вяселле і за пачастункі.
Тэкля з Матрунай: - Жадаем мы вам, каб у вас, як і ў нас усё было ў місцы і ў калысцы.
Адна з гасцей: -Каб вашы дзяды не мелі бяды!
Другая: -Каб вашы ўнукі не зналі мукі.

        Усе ў стаюць і спяваюць песню “Бывайце здаровы, жывіце багата”

----------

solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Сцэнарый да свята Ураджаю* 

У фае школы працуе выстава “Жарт восені”. Кожны клас падрыхтоўвае свой стол. 
  	На дошцы аб’яў – сценгазета, прысвечаная святу Ураджаю.
	У сталовай кожны клас накрывае для сябе чайны стол. Рыхтуюць восеньскі талісман.
	Асобна падрыхтаваны стол з ураджайнай кампазіцыяй экалагічнага гуртка. Гучаць беларускія народныя песні. 

Вядучы.	Добры дзень усім, хто сабраўся ў гэтай утульнай зале вітаць Ураджай.
Гаспадыня.	Бачыце у мяне ў руках пірог. Пірог гэты не просты, ён атрымаўся, дзякуючы нашай агульнай працы. Ён сімвал таго, як дружна вучні і настаўнікі нашай школы працавалі дзеля таго, каб мы ўсе змаглі адзначыць гэта цудоўнае свята – свята ураджаю ў нашай школе №2. як вядома, Восень на Беларусі – самая доўгачаканая, самая багатая пара; час завяршэння ўборкі ураджаю, збору дароў прыроды; садавіны, гародніны, грыбоў, арэхаў, пара ўборкі нашага беларускага другога хлеба – бульбы. 
	Дазвольце запрасіць на наша свята прыгажуню Восень.
	Гучыць лірычная мелодыя, з’яўляецца Восень, у руках кошык з дарамі прыроды.
Гаспадыня.	Добры дзень Восень!
Восень.	Добры дзень гаспадыня!
	Сягоння на нашым цудоўным свяце, цудоўным свяце сумленных і чэсных працаўнікоў.
	Гасцінна прымаем усіх, хто прыехаў, хто з добрым намерам быць з намі гатоў.
	А прыехалі да нас ідзе пералік гасцей.
Восень.	На нашым гэтым свяце
	Ёсць і з калгасаў брацця.
	З усяго раёна прыехалі сягоння.
	Каб вынікі падвесці
	Мацней дружбу завесці.
Гаспадыня.	Як добра, што у дружбы межаў не бывае, што зноў вас тут сардэчна мы вітаем. Ёсць для гэтага нагода – вынікі падводзім года.
	Дазвольце ж пазнаёміць, расказаць,
	Як мы жывём працуем тут сягоння.
	Падвесці вынікі, вучыцца і вучыць,
	І меркаваць – рашаць, як далей будзем жыць,
	Праз цяжкасці да лепшага імкнуцца.
Сцэнка “Дзед і шляхціч”
	У дзеда у руках сетка з буракамі
Дзед.	Ой, куды ж гэта я трапіў? Га? Чаго гэта вы тут? Ой, ёй – ёй! Колькі народу! Свята нейкае?! А я вось тут ішоў… Ну, дык гэта, ішоў я.. А куды ж я ішоў? Да жонкі? Да жонкі я не ішоў! На работу? Таксама не ішоў. Да цёшчы? Не-а! да цёшчы я таксама не мог ісці. Чэша патыліцу убачыў у руцэ буракі.
	- А – мае родненькія! Успомніў! На свята ураджаю я ішоў!
Выходзіць шляхціч і напявае “Малады і не жанаты давядзі мяне да хаты…
Дзед.	Гэй, мужык!
Шляхціч.	Што гаворыць гэты смерд? Ты што пся крэв, зусім здурнеў, што не бачыш з кім гаворыш?
Дзед.	Як гэта з кім? З табою мужык!
Шляхціч.	Зноў мужык! Вочы у жменю вазьмі. Шляхціц я, зразумеў? 
Дзед.	Ну то а як жа. Зразумеў! Шляхціч! Гэта мы ведаем. Мы мо таксама адтуль. Ты мне вось што лепш скажы, мужык, як мне на выставу свае буракі прыстроіць?
Шляхціч.	Ты што, брыдота, здзекі нада мною чыніць уздумаў? Колькі раз табе казаць, не мужык я, не мужык! Шляхціч, пазумееш, шляхціч! У гэты час выходзіць прыстаў.
Прыстаў.	Хм. Дзед і шляхціч палохаюцца. Так-с! ну вось папаліся, мае даражэнькія! Грозна. Што за крык?
Дзед.	Дык іць во, буракі!
Прыст.	Маўчаць! Я вас пытаю!
Шляхціч.	О! Пан начальнік! Справа у тым, што я надумаў жаніцца.
Прыстаў.	Што?
Шляхціч.	ну, пан жа начальнік, ведае, што сёння ў школе №2 свята ураджаю. Вось я і выбраўся сюды, сябе паказаць, ну і на дзяўчат прыгожых і працавітых паглядзець. Мая бабка, царства ёй нябеснае, казала: “Панасю!” гэта імя маё. “Панасю! І хто ж за цябе пойдзе?”
Прыстаў.	Ну і што?
Шляхціч.	а тое, што пан начальнік, я тут не проста праходжваюся, а выбіраю пачастунак. Як куплю смачных яблыкаў ці грушаў, дык любая за мяне не толькі пойдзе, а паляціць.
Дзед.	Во! Мужык! Купі у мяне буракі.
Прыстаў.	І што далей?
Шляхціч.	а далей тое, што пан начальнік і сам бачыў. Іду я сабе, нікога не чапаю, пенкнай панне пачастунак выбіраю. А вось тут гэты, нават не ведаю, як і сказаць, мяне называе мужыком. А які ж я мужык, пан начальнік, то ж абраза якая.
Прыстаў.	А хто ты?
Шляхціч.	крыўдзіце, пан начальнік! Чысцейшай вады шляхціч я.
Прыстаў.	Так! І сапраўды шляхціч! Ну што ж… Мы, як твар улады, пастанаўляем: табе, шляхціч, ісці купляць сабе яблыкі.
Шляхціч.	ды не, пан начальнік…
Прыстаў.	Ну, а зараз з табою…Чуецца музыка А ну, гець адсюль, зараз школьныя артысты выступаць будуць. Проша, проша артыстам. Гледачам: “Каб парадак быў”
Песня.
Слова шэфам.
Сцэнка “Дзед і баба”
	Выходзіць баба, цягне дзеда за рукаво. Дзед азіраецца, баба злуецца.
Баба.	Ну чаго ты, стары дурань, утаропіўся туды? Ці ж ты людзей не бачыў? Пайшлі хутчэй, а то зараз свята скончыцца. Унь, бачыш, колькі людзей сядзяць? Чаго сядзяць? Зараз разбяруць усё. Што мы тады рабіць будзем?
Дзед.	А што ж зробіш? Нічога і не зробіш.
Баба.	Во! Ці бачылі вы, людцы, гэтую варону? Нічога яму не патрэбна: ні бульбы, ні капусты. Усяго у яго хапае. Вось жа дурань стары! Толькі б на маладых дзяўчат пяліцца!
Дзед.	Ды ты што, старая, зусім з глузду з’ехала? Якія дзяўчаты?
Баба.	Ведаю, ведаю якія. Дзяўчаты яму патрэбны, стары пень. Пайшлі лепш хутчэй. Вунь там, мабыць прадаецца нешта. Грошы рыхтуй.
Дзед.	Зараз знайду. Шукае і не можа знайсці.
Баба.	Што? Няма? Згубіў? Ой людцы! Абакралі! Каравул! Выходзіць Прыстаў, дзед шукае грошы.
Прыстаў.	У чым справа? Што за гвалт?
Баба.	Ой, бяда, панічок, абакралі, усе грошы з кашальком у гэтага старога пня забралі.
Прыстаў.	Ціха, ціха, разбяромся! Дык дзе былі грошы?
Баба.	У яго.
Дзед.	Знайшоў! Знайшоў!
Баба.	Ах, божачкі, давай сюды.
Прыстаў.	Ну, вось і уладзілі. Ідзіце, ідзіце, бо да нас зноў артысты з песнямі ідуць.
Танец.	 
Сцэнка “Шляхціч і панна”
Шляхціч.	Пачакай панна.
Прыгажуня. Навошта мне цябе чакаць?
Шляхціч.	Хачу гжэчнай панне штосьці падараваць.
Пр-ня.	Ну то пачакаю. А што пан дарыць будзе?
Шл.	Хай панна вочы заплюшчыць.
Прыгажуня заплюшчвае вочы, шл-ч ускладае хустку на плечы.
Шляхціч.	Ну вось, хай панна гляне.
Пр-ня.	Што гэта? Што ты на мяне начапіў? Хіба я пудзіла агароднае?
Шляхціч.	Бачу панне не спадабаўся мой падарунак?
Пр-ня.	Не успадабала! Скідае хустку. На рогі сабе начапі! Ты б яшчэ насоўку мне падсунуў, скнара!
Выходзіць Прыстаў.
Прыст.	Так! Знаёмы твар. Што на гэты раз здарылася? 
Шляхціч.	пан начальнік, мая бабка мне казала…
Прыг-ня.	Глупства, пан начальнік, нічога яна яму не казала. І наогул, ніякай бабкі у яго няма і не было.
Шляхціч.	як гэта не было? Была бабка.
Прыст.	Ціха! Зноў артысты ідуць. Проша панна. Бярэ прыгажуню пад руку, шляхціч пляцецца за імі.
Танец.
Сцэнка “Цыганы”выходзіць цыганка і цыган з мядзведзем.
Цыганка.	Дзень добры добрым людзям! Хай вам радасці прыбудзе!
Цыган.	Шаноўныя спадары! Глядзіце каго мы да вас прывялі! А ну, Міша, пакланіся. Мядзведзь кланяецца.
Цыганка.	А зараз Мішачка давай з табой патанцуем. Танцуюць.
Цыган.	 Паважаныя госці, наш Міша шмат што паказваць умее.
Цыганка.	Мішачка, пакажы як нашы дзеці у школу ідуць.
Цыган. 	А са школы, як яны ідуць.
Цыганка.	А як нашы дзеці у калгасным полі бульбу збіраюць.
Цыган.	А пакажы Міша як нашы дзеці лыжкамі у сталовай працуюць.
Цыганка.	А пакажы як нашы дзеці на дыскатэцы забаўляюцца.
Цыган. 	Як раніцай у школу ісці не хочуць.
Цыганка.	А як яны на уроках адказваюць?
Цыган.	Міша пакажы які ты дужы.
Выходзіць прыстаў.
Прыст.	Што тут за балаган?
Цыганка.	То не балаган, то Міша.
Цыган.	Дай лапу, Міша, пану Прыставу.
Прыстаў.	Не трэба, да нас тут госці прыехалі, а вы тут балаган развялі. Хуценька марш адсюль!
Песня.
Гаспадыня.	заканчваецца наша свята.  Мяркуем вам, паважаныя госці было весела з намі.
Восень.	Мы жадаем прысутным здароўя і шчасця,
	Далейшых працоўных удач – перамог,
	Дастойна пражыць усе ліхія напасці
	І радасць сустрэне наш родны парог.
Гаспадыня.	Жадаем поспехаў, здароўя, удачы.
Каб беды-нягоды згарэлі датла,
Каб жыць не тужыць нам сто год давялося,
Каб збылося усё, што яшчэ не збылося.
Восень.	Ад роднае зямлі, ад гоману бароў,
	Ад казак вечароў, ад песень дудароў,
Ад шолаху начэй, ад тысячы вачэй,
З якіх заснована і выткана жыццё,
І створана быццё і небыццё,
Збіраўся працы скарб.
Дык беражыце вы яго,
І пранясіце праз усё жыццё
І сваім дзецям потым перадайце,
І рамяства свайго не забывайце…
склала намеснік дырэктара па выхаваўчай працы СШ№2 г. Валожына, Краўневіч Валянціна Іванаўна.

----------

solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Юр’е на двары – кароўку ў поле гані.*

( па матывах каляндарнага свята )
Пастаноўка Алены Малашонак.

Дзеючыя асобы:
Гаспадар
Гаспадыня
Ганначка, іх дачка
Бабуля
Пастухі
Дзяўчаты
Хлопцы
На задніку гульнёвай пляцоўцы вісяць маскі свойскіх жывёл, ражок пастуха, пугі, стаіць бяроза. 
Пад гукі пастуховай дудачкі на пляцоўцы з’яўляецца дудар, які наігрывае мелодыю “Юр’я, устань рана…”. Пад ляскат пугі на пляцоўку выходзяць гаспадары, якія трымаюць у адной руцэ галінку вярбы, а ў другой посуд са святой вадой і акрапляюць ёю ўсё памяшканне на чатыры бакі.

Гаспадар: Юрай, уставай рана, адмыкай зямлю, 
Гаспадыня: Выпускай расу на цёплае лета,
Гаспадар: На буйнае жыта, на ядрыстае,
Гаспадыня: На каласістае, людзям на здароўе.
Гаспадар: Дзякуй усім, хто адарваўся ад хатніх спраў і знайшоў час прыйсці сюды. 
Гаспадыня: Бо сёння Святы Юры па межах ходзіць, усім людзям дабро робіць, зямлю адмыкае, расу выпускае: і густую, і частую, і цёмную, і мокрую. На добрае лета, на буйнае жыта, на гэты свет, на ўсякі цвет, каб зямелька ажывала, ды дабром нас асыпала.

Выходзіць Ганначка , дзяўчына ў нацыянальным беларускім строі.

Ганначка: Вітаю вас, людцы добрыя! Добры дзень, бацькі!
Гаспадыня: Добрай раніцы, дачушка! Нешта ты спазняешся. Госцейкі ўжо даўно сабраліся, а цябе ўсё няма. Прыбіралася, мабыць, доўга?!
Ганначка: Не, мамачка, я ўжо зранку на нагах! А каб даведацца, куды я ходзіла, трэба адгадаць маю загадку.
                     Месяц убачыў – не забраў,
                     Сонца ўстала – падабрала!
Хто ведае, што гэта такое?
(Адказ з залы: ”раса”.)
Правільна, гэта раса, якая, згодна з народнымі павер’ямі, у Юраўскую раніцу мае жыватворную сілу для раслін, жывёл і чалавека. Таму людзі заўсёды імкнуліся памыцца расою на Юр’е.
Гаспадыня: Сапраўды, раса на Юр’я чароўная. Нездарма ў народзе кажуць “На Юр’еву расу, ды на божую красу”, памыешся ёю і заўсёды будзеш прыгожым і здаровым.

           Чуваць моцны стук у дзверы.

Гаспадыня: Ці чуеш, бацька, нехта прыйшоў да нас. Заходзьце!
Бабуля: Пахвалёны ў хату!(Паказваючы на яйкі ў кошыку). Як гэтыя яйкі цэленькія, кругленькія, так і ваша скацінка, каб была поўная, цэлая і сытая.
Гаспадар: Дзякуй табе, суседачка. Праходзь, сядай.
Бабуля: Я  чула, у цябе, сусед, ужо некалькі год коннага прыбытку не было.
Гаспадар: Ёсць такая напасць.
Бабуля: Прыйшла параіць табе, каб у ноч на Юр’я ты на яйку паспрабаваў заваражыць.
Гаспадар: Хм!. Можа й твая праўда.
Ганначка: Што гэта азначае: заваражыць на яйку?
Бабуля: У нас гэта так робяць: напярэдадні першага выгану коней на ноч у поле, гаспадар бярэ яйкі па колькасці коней і накіроўваецца да стайні, у якой знаходзяцца коні. Абыходзіць яе кругам тры разы, а потым кладзе яйкі пад ганак. Тры разы перахрысціўшыся, адчыняе ўваходныя дзверы і ўваходзячы кажа:
Прыйшла Юр’ева раса, 
Не дам вам аўса!
Падыходзіць па чарзе да кожнага каня, гладзіць яго па ўсёй спіне, апранаючы вяровачную аброць, выводзіць з канюшні, і стараецца правай нагой ступіць на ганак стайні, дзе раней ён паклаў яйкі. У гэтым месцы і знаходзіцца “нячыстая сіла”, якая шкодзіць росту, здароўю і прыбытку коней, але на гэта ёй дадзена права толькі ў начы на  Юр’я. Калі гаспадар ступіць на ганак, выводзячы коней, правай нагой, то д’ябальская сіла абяшкоджана на працягу ўсяго года. Але ж яшчэ трэба абавязкова адарыць чым-небудзь пастуха, які будзе ў гэту ноч пасвіць коней. Кілбас даць, сала, яек.
Гаспадар: Дзякуй, суседачка , за параду, абавязкова гэтак зраблю.
Гаспадыня: Ці чуеце? Пастушкі зайгралі ў ражок, пара кароўку на пашу выганяць.
Ганначка: Так, мамачка. Але ў мяне спачатку ёсць загадкі для нашых госцікаў, ці адгадаюць яны іх? Слухайце, калі ласка, уважліва:
Возіць усіх на сабе і за сабою,
Сам жа заўсёды ідзе пехатою.
(Конь)
З барадою, а не стары,
З рогамі, а не бык,
Дояць, а не карова,
Лыкі дзярэ, а лапці не пляце.
(Каза)
Ляжыць пад ганкам,
Хвост абаранкам.
(Сабака)
Калматы, вусаты,
Есці пачынае – 
Песенькі спявае.
(кот)
Ходзіць цар па агародзе,
Носіць два бліны ў бародзе, 
А трэці - на галаве.
(Певень)
Хто не хворы,
А усё стогне?
(Свіння)
Пасярод двара стаіць гара,
Спераду – вілы, ззаду – мятла.
(Карова)

Усе, хто адгадаў загадкі, атрымоўваюць   цукеркі.

Гаспадыня: Нічога не скажаш, кемлівы народ тут сабраўся! Нездарма кажуць: “Кемлівы ні ў гародзе, ні ў горадзе не прападзе”. А цяпер, Ганначка, прынясі мне вербную галінку, на Вербніцу пасвенчаную, якою трэба выгнаць скацінку ў поле, каб засцерагчы яе ад хваробы.
Ганначка: А вербную галінку вам, мамачка, прынясуць нашы госцікі. Выйдзіце сюды, калі ласка, тыя, хто адгадаў мае загадкі. Перадавайце галінку з рук у рукі, у каго яна апынецца ў момант, калі змоўкне музыка, той выбывае з гульні. Хто застанецца апошнім, той і прынясе галінку мамачцы.

Гучыць мелодыя юраўскай песні. Ідзе гульня.

Гаспадыня: Дзякуй, даражэнькія, за паслугу.
Гаспадыня выводзіць карову. Тройчы абыходзіць яе, шэптам кажучы замову.
Гаспадыня: Выганяю я сваю кароўку
                                На шырокую вуліцу,
                                На шаўковую травіцу,
                                На глыбокую крыніцу
                                Па светлую вадзіцу,
                                Шаўковай травіцай наядайся,
                                У глыбокай крыніцы напівайся,
                                Карысці набірайся, 
                                Ведзьме не паддавайся.
Галінкаю вярбы гаспадыня выганяе кароўку.
                      З Богам, кароўка, на пашу.
Бабуля: А ці ведаеш, гаспадарочак, і вы, паважаныя госцікі, што гэтыя абрадавыя дзеянні накіраваны на захаванне жывёлы ад звяроў, розных гадаў і ад злых чараў мясцовых вядзьмарак.
Ганначка: А што, у нас і ведзьмы былі?
Бабуля: Маці мая распавядала, што калісьці жыла ў нашых мясцінах адна маскоўка. Яе гаспадара як забрылі, дык з тых часоў неведама, куды ён дзеўся. Маскоўка перш наймалася на работу падзённа, а потым пачала то шаптаць, то даваць зелля, ды з таго і жыла. Але вось пайшла па сялу пачутка, што тая маскоўка стала вядзьмаркаю. То той, то сёй пачалі расказваць, што бачылі, як маскоўка на Вешняга Юр’я прасцілала па расе ручнік да збірала расу ў дайніцу, каб цягнуць да сябе малако з тых кароў, якія пройдуць па тым месцы. Другія казалі, што самі бачылі, як яна круцілася каля кароў і што з тых часоў у кароў не было малака, ці яно было змешана з кроўю. Многа чаго гаварылі людзі пра тую маскоўку і пачалі яе лічыць вядзьмаркаю.
Ганначка: А яшчэ некалі ў дзяцінстве мне бабуля расказвала шмат Юраўскіх прыкмет, але я трохі забылася, то, можа, зараз мне падкажаце?
Бабуля: Абавязкова.
Ганначка: Вось, напрыклад, як дождж на Юр’я?
Бабуля: То будзе хлеб і ў дурня!
Ганначка: А як на Юр’я пагода?
Бабуля: То будзе на грэчку няўгода!
Ганначка: А калі будзе раса?
Бабуля: То будзе ў дастатку коням аўса!
Ганначка: Калі ў Юр’еў дзень ідзе дождж густы і вялікі?
Бабуля: То будзе расці высокае жыта. Бо святы Юрый быў апекуном земляробства. А зараз, гаспадарочкі, трэба дахаты спяшацца, хуценька ўпраўляцца і на свята збірацца.

Бабуля выходзіць. За дзвярыма чуюцца песні. У хату заходзяць валачобнікі – удзельнікі юраўскага карагода.

Валачобнікі: Хай жывёла пасецца,
                                  Хай курачка нясецца,
Хай свіння сыцее,
Хай кароўкі тлусцеюць, малачка даюць дзеткам.
Хай расце жыта коран снапамі,
У дзежы падходам, у печы прыпёкам,
У хаце спорам, на стале сыццю.

Гаспадары частуюць валачобнікаў і далучаюцца да шэсця.

Хлопец: Пастухі, кажуць, нас ужо заждаліся!
                То йдзем, людзі добрыя, пастухоў нашых частаваць,                  
                Юр’я святкаваць!

З песнямі ўсе накіроўваюцца да пастухоў. 

Хлопец: Гэй, браты-пастухі, прымайце дары!
Дзяўчына: Два мяхі сала, кілбас, поўны кошык яек ад нас!
                    Сем караваеў хлеба для сытнага абеду.

Пастухі дзякуюць і прымаюць дары.

Дзяўчына: А вось адкажыце мне: без чаго пастух ніколі не выходзіць на пашу?
Пастухі: Вядома, без пугі.
Дзяўчына: Так. А ці ўмеюць нашы пастухі валодаць пугай? 
Пастухі: А што ёю валодаць? Ляскай, ды ўсё.
Дзяўчына: “Ляскай”? Хіба ж у гэтым усё майстэрства сапраўднага пастуха? А вось хто з вас, даражэнькія, грамчэй стрэльне? Ці ёсць такія? Бо на гэта патрэбны і моц, і спрыт. У вас відаць  такіх не знойдзецца…
Пастух: Гэта ў нас? Не хвалюйцеся, яшчэ як знойдуцца! Хлопцы, хто хоча паказаць сваю моц? Хто грамчэй стрэльне пугай?

Гульня “Стрэльба пугай ”.

Бабуля: Дзякуй усім удзельнікам. Хлопцам я прапаную крыху адпачыць. А вы, дзяўчаткі, ці ведаеце, што быў на Юр’я такі звычай “Юрыцца” – значыць, сяброўку сабе шукаць. Калі хто гэта не зробіць, то на ўвесь год застанецца без сяброўкі. А рабілі гэта так...(Распавядае правілы гульні “Ручаёк”)

Ідзе гульня “Ручаёк”.

Бабуля: Ну вось, дзяўчаткі, вы і знайшлі сабе сябровак. Але ж вы і хлапцоў не кідайце, запрасіце іх на скокі!
Хлопец: Ну, дык грай, жа дудка,
                Каб аж было чутна,
                Каб аж вушы драла.
                Каб ты так іграла,
                Каб зямля скакала!

Усе танцуюць польку

Дзяўчына: Мы маглі б да ранку  танцаваць, гуляць, смяяцца,
                      Але, як ні сумна - трэба развітацца.
Хлопец: Пара ўжо нам дахаты. Вясной работы багата, вясной у цяжкай працы пачынаецца восеньскі хлебны каравай.
Дзяўчына: Таму мы вам жадаем: каб Юр’я сваім ключыкам адамкнуў зямлю.
Хлопец: Пусціў расу на ўсю зямлю – і густую, і частую, і цёплую, і мокрую.
Дзяўчына: І на ўвесь свет,  і на кожны цвет.
Хлопец: Яшчэ раз вялікі дзякуй вам і са святам усіх вас, сябры. Прыміце, калі ласка, ад нас вось гэты Юраўскі каравай! (Дзеці частуюць гасцей).

----------

solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*МАСЛЕНIЦА ( Масленка, Сырная сядмiца, Запусты)*

( паказ - расповяд )
Сцэнарый складзены настаўнiцамi этнашколы Вiкторыяй Яршовай, Бярнардай Iвановай i Фаiнай Таранавай.


Дзеючыя асобы:
4 зазывальнiкi – скамарохi
Карабейнiкi
Маладая пара
Хлопцы i дзяўчаты

   Памяшканне ўпрыгожана посцiлкамi, вышыванкамi, малюнкамi, вырабамi з глiны i саломы, лялькамi, кветкамi. Карабейнiкi прапануюць свой тавар (вырабы з глiны, саломы, вышыўку:
1-шы карабейнiк: Цацкi, ласункi, прысмакi! Не стойце там, каля дзвярэй - да нас                                                         праходзьце весялей! 
2-гi: Праходзьце хутчэй - пазнаёмлю з цацкай: з саламянай, вышыванай i з глiнянай - вось такой!
3 – цi: Вось глядзiце: цацкi глiняныя, па бабульчыных казачках знаныя. З глiны зробленыя - у агнi  загартаваныя!
4 – ты: А вось цацкi саламяныя, як агеньчыкi - сонцам льюцца з iх на нас залатыя праменьчыкi!              
5 – ты: Мудрыя словы хутчэй успамiнайце! Прыгожую выцiнанку, не скупiцеся, купляйце!                                                                                                                          
1 – шы: Марожанае, пiрожнае, пернiкi, цукеркi! Ласуйцеся, а ў рэшата адкладвайце паперкi!
     З'яўляюцца Зазывальнiкi-скамарохi :
1-шы: Прыйшла да нас  Масленiца, масленка, сырнiца!
2 – гi: Будзем запусты святкавацi, Масленку вiтацi!
3 – цi: Усiм людзям паглядзеннечка, усiм людзям пагуляннечка!
4 – ты: Вашыя вочы да дзiваў ахвочы!
1 – шы: Масленiца палiзуха - сыр, масла палiзала!
2 – гi: Будзе Масленка - будзе ля пупа красненька!
3 – цi: Масленка з блiнамi, а пост з грыбамi!
     Уваходзяць удзельнiкi свята,дзяўчаты ў хустках з доўгiмi кутасамi "каб рос лён"
Яны нясуць Масленiцу, упрыгожаныя стужкамi шасты, гармонiкi. Усе спяваюць песню
"А на гарэ..." 
А на гарэ,на гарэ дый на камянiцы,
Масленiца, масленiца!
Як убачыў дзяцюк дзеўку,скiнуў рукавiцы,
Масленiца, масленiца!

А на гарэ, на гарэ дый на камушочку,
Масленiца, масленiца!
Як убачыў дзяцюк дзеўку, скiнуў i сарочку,
Масленiца, масленiца!

Пачынаецца расповяд пра масленiцу, яго вядуць па чарзе ўсе ўдзельнiкi.
- Масленiца - старажытнае свята, якое ўзнiкла ў нашых продкаў задоўга да прыняцця хрысцiянства. У даўнiя дахрысцiянскiя часы  Масленiцу святкавалi амаль на працягу месяца ў час веснавога сонцастаяння.
- Пасля прыняцця хрысцiянства гэта свята захавалася, але хрысцiянскага  пераасэнсавання  не атрымала.
-Фалькларысты i этнографы лiчаць, што святкаванне Масленiцы звязана з ушанаваннем ахоўнiка жывёлы - бога Вялеса. З прыняццем хрысцiянства адным з цэнтральных момантаў  Масленiцы стаў чацвер - пачатак свята. У гэты дзень ўшаноўваўся  Святы Уласiй. Уласiю ў 312 годзе язычнiкi адсеклi галаву за веру ў Хрыста. У многiх мясцiнах Беларусi i ў наш час масленiчны чацвер завуць "Святы Улас" або "Валос".
- У гэты дзень жанчыны з самага ранку завiхалiся каля печы, рыхтавалi багатую страву са свiнiны i ялавiчыны, пяклi блiны: іржаныя, аўсяныя цi ячныя. Першы блiн, яшчэ гарачы, клалi  на дахавае акенца для продкаў.
- Дагэтуль захаваўся звычай наведваць родзiчаў на масленiчным тыднi. У пятнiцу зяцi хадзiлi на блiны да цешчы, а ў суботу сваякоў прымалi нявесткi. Абавязковымi гасця-
   мi ўсiх святочных застолляў былi: бабка-павiтуха i хросныя бацька i мацi.
- Масленiчныя звычаi звязаны са старажытнымi звычаямi провадаў зiмы i сустрэчы вясны. Традыцыя святкаваць Масленiцу прасцiраецца ад Iспанii да Сiбiры. У краiнах Заходняй Еўропы свята вылiваецца ў агульны карнавал, у якiм пануе весялосць, роўнасць i адзiнства. Карнавальны характар мае святкаванне Масленiцы i ў асобных раёнах Расii.
- У нас на Беларусi Масленiца не такая разгульная, але таксама вясёлая i гуллiвая. Сiмволiка Масленiцы нагадвае сонейка, яна круглай формы. Круглыя масленiчныя блiны, круглае кола, якое часта падчас свята вазiлi  на санях, а потым ставiлi на шчасце ў цэнтр вогнiшча.
-  Дбайныя гаспадары на Масленiцу абнаўлялi санi: новыя санi зацягвалi на горку, на iх садзiлiся чалавек 20-25 i ляцелi з гары. Толькi такiя санi i будуць потым лёгкiя на хаду.
-   У многiх мясцовасцях на Масленiцу вешалi арэлi - прывязвалi доўгую вяроўку да моцнага сука дрэва i раскачвалiся як мага вышэй. На Уласа, у чацвер, гушкалiся таксама на варотах у гумне.
-    На Уласа аб'язджалi маладых коней, быкоў i валоў. Гэта традыцыя засталася ў дзiцячых гульнях i забаўлянках. 
-   Вечарам на Масленiцу дзеўкi i бабы адпраўлялiся да маладых, якiя справiлi вяселле апошнi мясаед. Маладых вызывалi з хаты асаблiвымi песнямi, бралi ў кола, з песняй вадзiлi  карагод.
-   Калi гурт жанчын сустракаў на вулiцы маладога нежанатага хлопца, да яго нагi прывязвалi кароткi, але тоўсты абрубак дрэва – як бы пакаранне за тое, што не ажанiўся ў мiнулы мясаед. Каб не насiць гэты цяжар, хлопец павiнен адкупiцца - даць жанчынам грашыма на пернiкi.
-   А гурт хлопцаў абыходзiў усе хаты на сяле, дзе была дарослая  дзяўчына. Хлопцы цягнулi калодку па вулiцы, патрабуючы за яе выкуп. Iншы раз загароджвалi калодкай выхад з хаты, а гаспадары павiнны былi адкупiцца. Не прыпынiцца з калодкаю перад хатай, дзе жыла дзяўчына, лiчылася для яе вялiкай крыўдай.
-   Развiтальная, прабачальная бяседа адбывалася ў нядзелю. Пасля вячэры гаспадар садзiуся ў кут. Да яго падыходзiлi па чарзе ўсе родныя i, кланяючыся, гаварылi:
     "Прабач, бацька родны, можа калi чым саграшыў перад табою, справаю цi языком."
      Пасля таго, як прабачэння папрасiлi ўсе сямейнiкi, гаспадар сыходзiў са свайго месца i, у сваю чаргу,  прасіў даравання за свае грахi i памылкi.
                  Пачынаюцца святочныя дзеяннi:
1-шы  Зазывальнiк: Душа наша, Масленiца - перапёлчыны твае костачкi, папяровае тваё цела, цукровыя вусны, салодкая мова, краса красная, каса русая, трыццацi братоў сястра, сарака бабуляў унучка, трох матуляў дачка ясачка, ты ж мая птушачка - мы цябе зазываем!
Усе:  Мас-ленi-ца! Ма-сле- нi-ца-а-а! Масленiца! ( на розныя лады)

                Прыязджае Масленiца "на канi".
2-гi  Зазывальнiк (з паклонам): Масленка, масленка, бывай, зiма красненька! Пачастуй блiном, напаi малаком! Як белы сняжочак - дай сыру кусочак!

                   Песня "А ў нас сёння масленiца", выконваюць удзельнiкi
3-цi Зазывальнiк: Добры вечар, людзi дабрадзеi! Ехалi мы да вас хто на вазе...
4-ты Зазывальнiк: Хто на казе...
1 – шы: А хто на кожнай назе па чарзе!
2 – гi: Прывезлi ж мы вам смеху мяшочак...
3 – цi: Чароўны гаршчочак, на рыбу кручочак!
4 – ты: А мы Масленку даждалi,  гару сырам набiвалi...
1 – шы: Зверху маслам палiвалi!
2 – гi: Хто з гары пракоцiцца, той яшчэ вароцiцца!
3 – цi: Масленка катлiва - пакатацца мiла!
4 – ты: Не зважайце на мундзiры - уступайце ў турнiры!
1 – шы: Зараз будзем строiць смешкi - запрашаем на пацешкi!
2 – гi: Пасмяяцца ўсе запрошаны - пачынаем скамарошыны !
3 – цi: Хто умее весялiцца - той гора не баiцца !
4 – ты: Вас чакаюць гульнi, жарты...
1 – шы: ...Быць пахмурным тут не варта!

              На вулiцу выходзяць маладыя, iх закiдваюць "снежкамi" з ваты або паперы, бяруць у кола i з песняй водзяць карагод,а маладыя "цалуюцца". Песня "Ой, Маслен-
   ка..." выконваюць удзельнiкi.
             Гульнi: перацягванне каната, гушканне на арэлях.
2 – гi:  Танцы й карагоды не выходзяць з моды! Хай гучаць песнi ў нас на прадвеснi!
            Гэй, народ, станавicя ў карагод!

               Выконваецца танец-карагод "Крывы танок",
3 – цi: Наша Масленка гадавая, яна госця дарагая!
4 – ты: Яна пешая к нам не ходзiць - усё на конiках раз'язджае.
1 – шы: Што бы конiкi былi вараныя, штобы слугi былi маладыя!
             Ловяць i "аб'язджаюць" наравiстага  жарэбчыка. Выконваецца песня "Запрагу я шэрага сабаку "
             Запрагу я шэрага сабаку
Ды й паеду у горад па табаку.
Масленая, шчаслiвая
Расцягнiся да Вялiкадня!

Я думала Масленкi  сем нядзель,
Ажно тае Ммасленкi - адзiн дзень.
Масленая, шчаслiвая,
Расцягнiся да Вялiкадня!

Гучыць у выкананнi ўдзельнiкаў вяснянка i  добрыя пажаданнi:
- Тым, хто радзiўся, каб весялiўся !
- Хто пасварыўся, каб памiрыўся!
- Хто спрацаваўся, каб мацаваўся!
- Каб дзяды не ведалi  бяды, а ўнукi  не бачылi мукi!
Каб нiколi рукавок не быў за ручнiчок!
Каб вялiся свiннi i авечкi, а мы ўсе жылi як чалавечкi!!!

Ад'езд Масленiцы:
1 - шы Завiтальнiк: Палiць не будзем, тапiць не будзем: у свае харомы адпраўляем,
а самi  Масленiцу на вечарыне дагуляем!
Аркестр iграе розныя танцы, усе танчаць.
1 - шы Завiтальнiк: Не спяшайцеся адыходзiць - запрашаем за цешчын стол
масленiчнай ежы пакаштаваць!

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*ГРАМНІЦЫ*

( па матывах  каляндарнага свята)
Сцэнарый склала настаўніца фальклорнага тэатра Алена Сямінская. 

Дзеючыя асобы:
Грамаўнік
Грамаўніца
Дзяўчаты
Хлопцы
Андрэй з калодай
Пані
Паніч
Вазніца
Павадыр мядзведзя
Мядзведзь
Гарэлыш
Пужайла і Пужаніца – “нячысцікі” 

Хлопец. Добры дзень!
Дзяўчына.  Дзень добры!
Хлопец. Сёння мы вам раскажым..
Дзяўчына. Раскажым вам мы сёння...
Хлопец. Пра тое, як вясна з зімою сустракаецца...
Дяўчына. Пра тое, як зіма з вясною стракаецца..
Хлапец. І свята гэтае нашы продкі называлі Грамаўнік!
Дзяўчына. Называлі продкі нашы гэтае свята Грамаўніца!
Хлапец. Грамаўнік!
Дзяўчына. Грамаўніца!(Некалькі разоў паўтараюць, спрачаючыся)
З’яўляецца хлопец у фраку
Хлопец. Стрэчанне!
Дзяўчына і хлопец. (Разам) Стрэчанне?
Хлопец. Так адбылася, што на Беларусі свята гэтае мае некалькі назваў. Грамаўнік, Грамніца, Стрэчанне - гэта ўсё адно свята.
Дзяўчына. То трэба скончыць спрачацца..
Хлапец: Спрачацца скончыць трэба..
Дзяўчына. Свята трэба пачаць..
Хлопец. Пачаць трэба свята… Паважанае спадарства, час запаліць грамнічныя свечкі .

Кампазіцыя - эцюд «запальванне грамнічных свечак»  
Дзяўчаты і хлопцы.( Кажуць па чарзе)
-Ой, выйдзем, дзевачкі, на новае лета, зімавалі - не спявалі, вясну чакалі.
- Грамніца- зімы палавіца.
- Грамніцы- хлеба палавіца, а зімы трэцяя частка.
- Прыйдзі, прыйдзі , вясна, прыйдзі, прыйдзі, красна, да нас у таночак, прынясі нам збожжа, прынясі нам красак, каб нам звіць вяночак.

З’яўляюцца Пужайла і Пужаніца, «нячысцікі» у страшных масках, пужаюць і казычуць усіх, гасяць агонь на свечках  (музычная кампазіцыя «злыя духі»)           
Пужайла. Го-го-го.. мароз!
Пужаніца. Гоо-го-го..завіруха!
Пужайла. Пойдзем мы ў згодзе ўдваіх скакаці. Людзям перашкодзім мы вясну гукаці.
Пужаніца. Каб хучэй мароз з’явіўся ды завіруха разгулялася, ды ўсіх бы разагналі, каб і з сваіх хацін не высунулі  носа.
Пужайла. Вось калі б нам раздолле было, а то, бач ты, цяпла ім захацелася, --вясны чакаюць..!
Дзяўчына. Што рабіць?
Хлопец Трэба дапамогі прасіць.
Павадыр мядзведзя.
- Мядзьведзь, мядзьведзь, разгонь тучу,  дам табе аўса кучу.
Мядзьведзь рыкае на «нячыстую сілу», яна хаваецца
Павадыр мядзведзя.
Добры мішка, прасі за сваю службу, чаго жадаешь?
Мядзведзь.
Сонейка, сонца, выгляні ў акенца,
Пасвяці нам трошку, дам табе гарошку.
Хлопец.
Соўнейка- ядрушка, выблесні, выгляні!
Твае дзеткі на паветке сыр калупаюць -
Людзям раздаваюць.
Людзям па ложцы, а нам ні па крошцы.
Дзяўчына.
Сонца, сонца, выблесні ў аконца!
Я тваю матку відзела: на камушку сядзела,
Іголачкі істрыла, мяшэчкі мыла, намётачкі бяліла!

Усе выконваюць песню «Свяці, свяці сонейка..» 
«Нячыстая сіла» выцягвае драўляную калоду, моцна  стукае па ёй, пужаючы  ўсіх.
Дзяўчына.
Кацілася калода,  каля панава гарода,
Пыталіся ў Бога,  што заўтра дождж ці пагода?
Пагода, пагода гу-у-у..
Хлапец.
Гнілая калода, ці будзе заўтра  пагода?
Калі будзе - адгукніся, а не будзе- заікніся.
(Б’е па калодзе і чакае, які будзе адказ)
Дзяўчына.
Андрэйка - калода, што заўтра будзе ,
Дождж ці пагода?
Б-з-з.
Андрэй.
Калода, калода, ці будзе заўтра пагода?
Як цяпер то пушчу,  а заўтра, то заб’ю.
Усе.
Калода, калода, калі будзе пагода? 
Як цяпер, то ляці, як у чацверг, то сядзі!

Дзяўчаты і хлопцы разганяюць «нячыстую сілу». 
 Музычная  кампазіцыя «запальванне грамнічных свечак»
Дзяўчына. Святое стрэчанне свечы сукае, лета сустракае.
Хлопец. Каб запліць грамнічныя свечкі трэба здабыць жывы агонь.

Лічылкай выбіраюць таго, каму  можна даручыць адказную справу здабывання агню
Дзяўчына.
Эна- бэна дудкі, - гаспадар малюткі,
Гаспадыня яшчэ менша, і, напэўна, разумнейша. 
Села баба на барону, паехала ў госці
І нарвала траўкі,
Хто траўку знайшоў, той вон пайшоў.

Той, каго выбралі, распачынае здабываць агонь, тручы брусы дрэва адзін аб другі.
Усе.
Гары гары гарка,
Прыедзе кухарка,
Кухарка- на карове,
Кухар- на кабыле,
Цёці на цялятках,
Слугі на шчанятках.

Спроба запаліць агонь, тручы брусы дрэва адзін аб другі не ўдалася, таму зноў лічылкай выбіраюць таго, хто будзе здабываць жывы агонь.
Хлопец.
Петушок, петушок, залаты грабянёк, 
На саломцы спаў, - ён рана ўстаў,
Па вадзічку пайшоў, маладзічку знайшоў,
Маладзічка дабра яму штонікі дала,
Ён і тыя не знасіў, і другія папрасіў.

 Агонь імкнуцца здабыць   удараючы камяні адзін аб другі.
Усе.
Гары, гары гарка,
Прыедзе кухарка
І прывязе кока
Дай залепіць вока.

Агонь не хоча  загарацца.
Дзяўчына. Як жа нам грамнічныя свечкі запаліць?
Хлопец. Можа нам агню ў гарэлыша папрасіць?
Усе гуляюць у гульню “Гарэлыш”
(глядзі Гульні.Забавы.Ігрышчы./ Склад. Лозка А.Ю. Мінск.2000.)
Усе.
Гары, гары ярка,  прыедзе Захарка
У чырвонай шапцы - сам на лашадцы
Жана на кароўцы, дзеці на сабачках,
Казёл ў кафтане, каза ў сарафане,
Вуткі ў будке! Тараканы! Біце ў барабаны!

Усе ўдзельнікі выконваюць танец.
 Урэшце агонь загараецца, усе запальваюць ад яго грамнічныя свечкі.
Удзельнікі выконваюць песню “Святыя Грамніцы”
Дзяўчаты і хлопцы. ( З’яўляюцца і кажуць па чарзе)
-Грамаўнік!
-Грамніца!
-Стрэчанне!

З’яўляюцца «нячысцікі».
Пужайла. Хто нас клікаў? Хе-хе-хе! (Здзекліва)
Дзед пайшоў у грыбы, а баба ў апенькі,
Дзед свае прасушыў, а бабіны макрэнькі.
 Пужаніца.
А дзед- дзядуленька , а дзе твая бабуленька?
Пужайла і Пужаніца. (Разам). 
Нету, нету, да няма ж,- паехала на кірмаш.
А ці чорт яе панёс, не памазаўшы калёс.
Дзяўчына. (Звяртаючыся да «нячысцікаў»)Мікіта, ці ты та?
Пужайла. Не я то - мой тата.
Хлопец. Мікіціха дзяжу месіць,
Дзяўчына. А Мікіта чэшыць,
Хлопец. Мікіта дровы сячэць,
Дзяўчына. А Мікіціха бліны пячэць,
Хлопец. Сячэць дровы яловыя,
Дзяўчына. Пячэць бліны паловыя.
Хлопец. Касы заяц нанёс яец,
Дзяўчына. Вывеў дзяцей - касых чарцей.

Выганяюць «нячысцікаў», каб яны не першкаджалі добрай справе.
Усе. (Разам)
Наталля, пралля,
Кузьма- вераценнік.
Пайшоў у бярэзнік,
Сабакі дагналі,
Нагу адарвалі.
Пужайла. (Жаласна) Вясна красна наступае, вадой лугі залівае,
Што не прайсці не праехаць, свайго роду не праведаць.
Пужаніца. (Амаль плачыць) Ой, вясною, за вадою, а ў лецечку - за жнівамі, а зімою за снягамі, не прайсці і не праехаць.
Дзяўчына. (Супакойвае)
Дзіця ж маё маладое, ты вясною- на чоўнічку, ты ў лецечку- у нядзелечку,
А ў зімачку  ў палазочку, - такі ж роду пераведай.
Хлопец. 
А каб прыйшлі сапраўдныя Грамаўнік і Грамаўніца трэба нам добра павесяліцца!

На возе едуць двое: Вазніца і Паніч.
Паніч. Во, убіў я зайца, дык з яго сала было з цэлы пуд.
Вазніца. Во, пане, будзем ехаць праз мост, дык там Пярун брахуноў маланкай б’е.
Паніч. А далека той мост?
Вазніца. Ды не - во за гэтым лесам, дзе горка, а там луг, а там ужо зусім блізка.
Паніч. Каб ты бачыў таго зайца - аднаго сала з яго было хунтаў з дзесяць.
Вазніца. Вось ужо той мост хутка будзе відаць.
Паніч. Ну, можа не дзесяць, але ж хунтаў пяць з таго зайца сала было.
Вазніца. Мост той зусім слабы ад маланак Грамаўніка, ня ведаю ці вытрывае мост?
Паніч. Ну, хоць сала на ім не было, а ўсе ж заяц быў не такі худы. А дзе ж той мост?
Вазніца. А разышоўся, як заечае сала.

Дзяўчына.
Едзіць вясна, едзіць на залатым кані
У зяленым саяні,
На сасе седзячы, сыру зямлю аручы,
Правай рукой сеючы, а смыком скародзячы.
Едуць на возе Вазніца, Пан і Пані. 
Пані. Было гэта даўно-даўно.Сяджу аднойчы адна дома і раптам з’яўляецца стары. Я, - кажа ён, -  цудатворац і магу вам сказаць, што праз некалькі хвілін у ваш дом Грамаўнік маланкай трапіць. Я перапалохалася! Што хочаш бяры, толькі зрабі, каб гэта не здарылася. І што вы думаеце - не трапіў Грамаўнік...
Хлопец. 
Вязець, вязець вясна
Вязець, вязець красна
Ясны дзянёчкі,
Чыстыя дажджочкі,
Зялёныя травы,
Красныя квяточкі
Дзеўкам на вяночкі.
Едуць на возе Пан, Пані, Паніч, Вазніца.
Вазніца. Абарані, Божа, ад Перуновай маланкі, дык пастаўлю табе свечку!
Паніч. Вазьніца, а дзе ж ты столькі воску возьмеш?
Вазніца. Маўчы смаркач - абы толькі з балота выехаць...
Удзельнікі выконваюць  песню Песню «Вол бушуе...»
Дзяўчаты і хлопцы. (Клічуць па чарзе): 
-Грамаўнік!
-Грамніца!
-Стрэчанне!

З’яўляюцца сапраўдныя Грамаўнік і Грамаўніца.
Пужайла і Пужаніца. (Спалохаўшыся). Не ўбіце, пашкадуйце нас. Пакрыйце нашу глупасць сваім розумам.
Грамаўніца. Мы вас не будзем караць, калі вытрымаеце наш іспыт.

Грамаўніца загадвае загадкі, «нячысцікі» просяць дапамогі і гледачоў
Загадкі:
-Вісіць сіта, залатое, навітае. Усе яго любяць, чакаюць, убачаць адразу заплачуць(Сонца).
-Як зойдзе ў дом - не выганіш калом, а пара прыходзіць - ён і сам сыходзіць. (Прамень сонца).
-Карова бяжыць, скура ляжыць. (Вада і лёд).
-Дзед мост масціў без сякеры, без долата. (Лёд).
-Без ног бяжыць, без вачэй глядзіць. (Вада).
-Бегла ліска каля ляску блізка, і не сцежкі, не дарожкі, толькі залатыя рожкі. (Маланка).
-Ляцеў птах, на ваду бах, вады не скалыхнуў, на дно патануў.(Снег).
Песня «А ў нас сёння Стрэчанне», выконваюць усе ўдзельнікі

----------

lav (22.01.2016), solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Пяшчотная матуліна мова*
Сцэнар ранішніка

Мэта: выхаванне ў вучняў нацыянальнай самасвядомасці праз асэнсаванне нацыянальных каштоўнасцяў, традыцый, творчай і сацыяльнай самарэалізацыі кожнага вучня.
Задачы:
1.	Фармаванне сістэмы духоўных каштоўнасцяў, такіх як сям’я (аўтарытэт бацькоў), сяброўства.
2.	Выхаванне любові да мастацкага слова.
3.	Развіццё цікавасці да вывучэння роднай мовы.
4.	Вызначэнне і падтрымка творчага патэнцыялу кожнага вучня.
5.	Выхаванне пачуцця ўзаемадапамогі і ўзаемапавагі, а таксама павагі да суседніх народаў і іх моў.
6.	Развіццё навыкаў самавыхавання, самакіравання. 
Ход мерапрыемства
Гучыць сумная мелодыя, на сцэне дэкарацыі восеньскага пейзажу, з'яўляюцца вучні – вядучы і вядучая.
Вядучы. Прывітанне, Аніка.
Вядучая. Прывітанне, Казік! Чаму ты такі сумны?
Вядучы. Няма настрою. Хацеў матулю павіншаваць са святам, але не ведаю, як! А ты чаму невясёлая?
Вядучая. Нам настаўніца задала вершык вывучыць пра родную мову, а я ніяк не магу выбраць.
Вядучы. А хочаш, я табе дапамагу?
Вядучая. Я тое ж самае хацела табе прапанаваць. Давай думаць разам.
Вядучы. А мне мама казала: “За двума зайцамі пагонішся – ніводнага не зловіш”. Як мы будзем дзве розныя справы адначасова рабіць?
Вядучая. Не хвалюйся! Мы ж разам. Акрамя таго, можа, гэтыя справы не такія ўжо розныя.
Разам. Мама, мова, мова, мама...
Вядучы. Ой, прыдумаў!
Вядучая. Ой, прыдумала!
На экране з’яўляецца надпіс “Свята матулінай мовы”. Гучыць урачыстая мелодыя. Вядучыя звяртаюцца да гледачоў.
Вядучы. Добры дзень, паважаныя сябры!
Вядучая. Запрашаем вас на свята матулінай мовы!
Вучань чытае верш А. Пысіна “Дала мне маці гэту мову...”.
Дала мне маці гэту мову,
Каб не нямым прыйшоў у свет.
Дала мне маці гэту мову
Як спадчыну і запавет.
З такою моваю не сорам
I да суседзяў – хоць на Марс.
З любым народам мы гаворым,
I людзі разумеюць нас.
Вядучы. Мама, маці, матуля! Словы гэтыя гучаць музыкай жыцця, шчырасці, пяшчоты.
Вучаніца чытае верш Я. Крупенькі “Мама”.
Так, як маці, на свеце ніхто не ўмее
За дзяцей хвалявацца і перажываць.
Так, як маці, на свеце ніхто не ўмее
Немаўлят сваіх песціць, калыханку спяваць.
Так, як маці, ніхто цябе не зразумее,
Яна словам суцешыць заўсёды ў бядзе.
Ад матуліных слоў цэлы свет харашэе,
Не, ніхто не заменіць, матуля, цябе...
Вядучы. Аніка, як ты думаеш, якое самае запаветнае жаданне нашых мам?
Вядучая. Я думаю – бачыць сваіх дзяцей шчаслівымі.
Вядучы. А шчаслівымі – гэта як?
Вядучая. Ой, Казік, любіш ты загадкі загадваць!
Вядучы. Люблю! Я іх столькі ведаю!
Вядучая. А хтосьці любіць адгадваць загадкі.
Вядучы (звяртаецца да гледачоў). Ну, слухайце! А Аніка мне дапаможа.
Вядучыя загадваюць загадкі па чарзе, пасля адказаў гледачоў на экране з’яўляюцца малюнкі-адгадкі.
Нос вусаты, лоб паласаты,
хвосцік пушысты, сам кіпцюрысты.
(Кот)
У лазню ідзе чорным, выходзіць чырвоным.
(Рак)
Дзяўчынка кветку ўзяць хацела,
а кветка – пырх і паляцела.
Завецца як жа кветка тая,
што крылцы мае і лятае?
(Матылёк)
Круглы, як мяч, салодкі, як мёд,
зверху зялёны, а ўнутры чырвоны.
(Кавун)
На лузе браточкі з адной сямейкі:
залатыя вочкі, беленькія вейкі.
(Рамонкі)
Чорная карова ўсіх папарола,
белая прыйшла – усіх падняла.
(Дзень – ноч)
Хвалюе водарам, красою,
але няпроста ўзяць рукою:
галава – пахучая,
тулава – калючае.
(Ружа)
Маленькі сам, нос доўгі, колкі,
танчэй, вастрэй любой іголкі.
Пакуль ляцеў – усё крычаў,
а толькі сеў – і замаўчаў.
(Камар)
Я расту не на ствале,
я заўсёды на стале.
Мяне ўкусіш, небарача,
дык адразу і заплачаш.
(Цыбуля)
Вядучы. Колькі цікавага ў нашай мове! Калі мы былі маленькія, мамы вучылі нас першым словам, загадвалі загадкі, спявалі калыханкі.
Вядучая. З матчынай калыханкі, бы з чысцюткай крынічкі, пачынаецца ўсё лепшае ў чалавеку.
З’яўляюцца лясныя жыхары (вожычыха, зайчыха, салавей, варона).
Вядучы. Цікава, пра што яны там спрачаюцца?
Вядучая. Давай паслухаем!
Вядучы. А мне мама казала, што падслухваць чужыя размовы непрыгожа.
Вядучая. Гэта калі б мы да іх у лес прыйшлі, а калі яны да нас завіталі, значыць ім наша дапамога патрэбна.
Вядучы. Ну, гэта іншая справа! I няхай яны сябе адчуваюць у нас, як у казачным лесе.
На экране малюнак з надпісам “Казачны лес”.
Інсцэніруецца казка А. Ахмедавай “Калыханка” (гл. падручнік “Буслянка” 3 клас / уклад. А. В. Вольскі, I. А. Гімпель. – Мінск, 1997.) – Потым дзяўчынкі выконваюць песню “Калыханка”.
Вучаніца чытае верш М. Танка “Усіх нас гадуюць матчыны казкі”.
Усіх нас гадуюць матчыны казкі.
Яны вучаць родную мову любіць,
З няпраўдай змагацца,
а з праўдай дружыць
I аб недасяжным і сонечным марыць.
Вядучая. Цікава, лясныя жыхары у нас дапамогі прасілі, а самі нам дапамаглі – нагадалі пра матуліны казкі.
Вядучы. Вось як добра быць гасціннымі і ветлівымі: чаму-небудзь добраму ад гасцей навучышся.
Вядучая. Дарэчы, аб ветлівасці: прыгадаем, як трэба вітацца на нашай роднай мове.
Вучань чытае верш В. Віткі “Чатыры пажаданні”.
Добра, калі ты змалку
Можаш вітаць людзей.
Раніцай: “Добрага ранку!”
I апаўдня: “Добры дзень!”
Увечары пры сустрэчы
Знаёмым сказаць: “Добры вечар!”
А соннаму сонейку нанач
I ўсім добрым людзям: “Дабранач!”
Вядучы. Акрамя роднай, беларускай, мы вывучаем рускую, англійскую мову, а некаторыя пачалі вывучаць кітайскую. Цікава, навошта?
Вядучая. Я думаю, што нашаму госцю з іншай краіны будзе прыемна, калі мы зможам павітацца з ім на яго роднай мове.
Вучаніца чытае верш В. Жуковіча “Родная мова”.
Мілая мова твая паэтычная,
спеўная і гаваркая яна,
свеціцца ўсёй чысцінёю крынічнаю,
водарам дыхае,
быццам вясна.
Вучань чытае верш А. Канапелькі “Адкрываю, як свет, нанова...”.
Адкрываю, як свет, нанова
беларускае роднае слова,
пералівістае – як каменьчык,
вясёлкавае – як ручэй,
цёплае – як агеньчык
добрых тваіх вачэй.
Вядучы. Гэтыя словы прысвечаны маці, а таксама прыгажосці роднай мовы, на якой трэба размаўляць так, каб кожнае слоўца зіхацела і пералівалася.
Вядучая. Давайце паслухаем, што ў народзе кажуць пра маці.
Паказваецца відэазапіс з выказваннямі дзяцей:
•	Пры сонейку цёпла, пры мамцы добра.
•	Маміна крыло і ў дарозе цёплае.
•	Маміны рукі самыя мяккія.
•	Мякка спіцца на руках тваіх, мама.
•	Смачна спіцца на руках тваіх, мама.
•	Добра марыцца на руках тваіх, мама.
•	Самыя дбайныя рукі – матчыны.
•	Самае чуйнае сэрца – матчына.
•	Самае шчырае сэрца – матчына.
•	Самая светлая радасць – матчына.
Вядучая. Маці дае нам мову, але і мова не пашкадавала пяшчотных, ласкавых слоў, каб аддзячыць матулям.
Паказваецца відэазапіс з фотаздымкамі мам і выказваннямі дзяцей аб тым, якія ў іх мамы.
Вядучы. Сапраўднае свята ў нас атрымалася: былі і казкі, і песні, і загадкі, і вершы.
Вядучая. Я паспрабую напісаць верш сама, бо я столькі сёння пачула пяшчотных, вясёлкавых, пералівістых слоў, што яны самі сабою складаюцца ў верш.
Вядучы. Я таксама прыдумаю вершык і падару яго маме, бо няма лепшага падарунка, як той, што ты робіш ад шчырага сэрца.
Вядучая. Гэта табе таксама мама казала?
Вядучы. Вядома!
Гучыць музыка. Усе дзеці выходзяць на сцэну і па чарзе гавораць развітальныя словы:
•	Дзякуй табе, мова родная, за тое, што падарыла нам гэтае свята!
•	Дзякуй вам, матулі, затое, што падарылі нам жыццё!
•	Дзякуй вам, госці, за тое, што не забыліся прыйсці на наша свята!
•	Дарагія нашы матулі! Мы вас вельмі любім!
А. У. ЗІНКЕВІЧ,
Н. В. НЯБОРСКАЯ,
настаўнікі гімназіі № 23 г. Мінска.

----------

Сиргеенко (01.03.2018)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Беларусь мая сінявокая*
СЦЭНАР РАНІШНІКА

(На сцэне дзяўчынка і хлопчык у нацыяналь-ных касцюмах.)
Хлопчык.
Мяжуе з Польшчай, Украінай,
Расіяй, Латвіяй, Літвой
Твой родны край, твая Айчына,
Жыццё тваё і гонар твой.
I ты яе запомні імя,
Як неба, сонца і зару.
Твая зямля, твая Радзіма
Названа светла — Беларусь.
(Ю. Свірка.)
Дзяўчынка.
Я — дзяўчынка-беларуска
3 васільковымі вачыма.
Хоць малая, але знаю:
Беларусь — мая Радзіма.
Васількі ў світальным жыце.
Вербы ніцыя над Сожам.
Беларусь: Бярэсце, Свіцязь,
Налібокі і Каложа.
(П. Панчанка.)
Вядучы. Мы нездарма назвалі ранішнік "Бе-ларусь мая сінявокая". На нашай зямлі багата рэк, азёр, а ў жыце ўлетку цвітуць блакітныя васількі. Беларусь — наша Радзіма. А з чаго пачынаецца Радзіма? 3 песні маці, з роднага слова. Паслухаем вершы пра Беларусь.
Хлопчык.
Ёсць на свеце нямала прыгожых узлессяў,
Ёсць на свеце нямала чароўных дарог,
Толькі самыя лепшыя словы і песні
Для цябе я навекі збярог.
Як гаючы бальзам, п'ю твой вецер ласкавы
I шапчу табе словы адданай любві.

I не трэба ў жыцці мне пашаны і славы,
Толькі сынам сваім назаві.
(Г. Бураўкін.)
Дзяўчынка.
Ад ветру гнуцца вербалозы,
Бяжыць дарога напрасткі.
Мой край — бялюткія бярозы
Абапал сіняе ракі.
Высока ў небе вырай кружыць:
Ляціць за сіні небакрай.
Не забывай ніколі, дружа,
Сваю зямлю, свой родны край.	^
Мой край — лугі і пералескі,
Крыніцы звон і шум лясны,
Мой край — блакітныя пралескі
На сцежках ранняе вясны.
(Вера Вярба.)
Вядучы. Мы, беларусы, ганарымся сваімі славутымі продкамі: Ефрасінняй Полацкай, Кіры-лам Тураўскім, Францішкам Скарынам. Нашы выдатныя пісьменнікі Янка Купала, Якуб Колас, Максім Багдановіч, Элаіза Пашкевіч, Канстанцыя Буйло марылі аб незалежнай Беларусі з уласнай мовай і культурай і сваёй творчасцю, сваімі спра-вамі набліжалі гэты час. Яны любілі наш край і гэтую любоў адлюстроўвалі ў вершах.
Дзяўчынка.
Люблю наш край, старонку гэту,
Дзе я радзілася, расла,
Дзе першы раз пазнала шчасце,
Слязу нядолі праліла.
Люблю народ наш беларускі,
Іх хаты ў зелені садоў,
Залочаныя збожжам нівы,
Шум нашых гаяў і лясоў...
I песню родную люблю я,

Што дзеўкі ў полі запяюць,
А тоны голасна над нівай
Пераліваюцца, плывуць.
Усё ў краю тым сэрцу міла,
Бо я люблю край родны мой,
Дзе з шчасцем першым я спазналась
I з гора першаю слязой.
(К. Буйло.)
Вядучы.
Багатая беларуская мова прыказкамі, пры-маўкамі. Памерлі ўжо людзі, якія сказалі мудрыя словы, а прыказкі працягваюць жыць.
Дзяўчынка і хлопчык (па чарзе).
Дарагая тая хатка, дзе радзіла мяне матка.
Родная зямелька, як зморанаму пасцелька.
На Радзіме і паміраць лягчэй.
У родным лесе і куст родны.
У сваім краі, як у раі.
Вядучы. А зараз правядзём гульню-конкурс "Хто хутчэй?". Будзем чытаць скорагаворкі. 2—  Ехаў Пракоп з Пракопіхаю і малым Пракапя-няткам.
На рэчцы Лука спаймаў рака ў рукаў.
Вядучы. Сёння мы падрыхтавалі і хвілінку-весялінку.
(Дзеці па чарзв расказваюць кароткія сме-шныя гісторыі.)
Маленькі хлопчык прынёс дадому чарапаху.
—	Навошта яна табе? — пытаецца маці.
—	Хачу праверыць, ці праўда, што яна жыве 200 гадоў.
*	* *
—	Марынка, ты вельмі непаслухмяная дзяўчынка. Адны непрыемнасці праз цябе. Я ўся пасівела.
—	Мамачка, калісьці і ты, напэўна, не слуха-
лася. Паглядзі, колькі сівых валасоў у бабулі.
*	* *
—	Дзядуля, а ты быў маленькі?

—	А як жа, унучак. I ў першы клас хадзіў, як і ты.
—	Відаць, смешны быў ты ў школе са сваёю
барадою?
* * *
—	Ты не бойся, — супакойвае маці сына перад кабінетам зубнога ўрача. — Нічога тут табе не зробяць.
—	Тады чаго мы сюды прыйшлі?
Вядучы. Ці любіце вы загадкі? А як вы думаеце, для чаго загадваюць загадкі? Правільна, яны вучаць думаць, развіваюць кемлівасць, фантазію. Дык давайце падумаем разам.
Жывы — чорны, памрэ — чырвоны. (Рак.)
Зубастыя, а не кусаюцца. (Граблі.)
Высока стаіць, навокал глядзіць, у белай ка-
шулі і люльку курыць. (Комін.)
Каля носа ўецца, а ў рукі не даецца. (Дым.) А цяпер вы самі загадайце загадкі, і мы ўсе
будзем іх адгадваць.
(Дзеці прапануюць загадкі.)
Вядучы. Паслухайце адну гісторыю. Ці то полем, ці то лесам ішлі тры падарожнікі. Ішлі яны тры дні і тры ночы ды яшчэ паўдня. Прытаміліся. Прыселі. Раптам чуюць — спявае нехта.
Прыслухаўся першы:
—	Відаць, жаўранак.
—	Не, — кажа другі, — гэта лес шуміць.
А трэці прыпаў вухам да зямлі і прашаптаў:
—	Ды гэта ж зямля наша спявае.
Вось якая яна, наша зямля беларуская. Таму ў нас і песні, і танцы такія прыгожыя.
(Дзеці выконваюць падрыхтаваны па выбару настаўніка танец і ўсе разам спяваюць белару-скую народную песню.)
К. М. ЛЯШКЕВІЧ, настаўніца
Астрамечаўскай сярэдняй школы
Брэсцкага раёна.

----------

lorik_minsk (31.05.2022), SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Калядаванне*

Ідучы па вуліцы, калядоўшчыкі спяваюць “На двары чорна хмара ўецца”, “Ой дзе ж мы ходзім”, а зайшоўшы на двор, “Добры вечар таму, хто ў гэтым даму”.
Калі нехта з гаспадароў выходзіць на ганак, уперад выходзіць Пачынальнік.

Пачынальнік:	Добры вечар таму, хто ў гэтым даму!
А ці рады вы нам?
Гаспадар:		Рады, рады!
Пачынальнік:	То і вы нам да парады!
Дазволіш , гаспадар, Каляду заспяваці ці так Калядзе даці?
Гаспадар: Хачу, каб заспявалі!
Звезданоша: А ўчора з вячора  засвяціла зора
                     А Божая Маці сына нарадзіла
                     Мы прыйшлі, каб павіншаваць вас з Божым Нараджэннем.
Спяваюць кант “Неба і зямля”
Павадыр Казы : Мы не самі ідзём, 
                            Казу з сабой вядзём.
                            Ідзём з далёкага краю, 
                            З-пад самага раю.
                            Ну-ка, козачка, паскачы,
                            Гаспадарам на новае лета,
                            На добры ураджай!

Гучыць песня “Го-го-го, каза”. Каза скача, потым валіцца на падлогу і прыкідваецца мёртвай.

Павадыр Казы: Стамілася наша козачка з далёкай дарогі, упала, прапала. Трэба даць ёй на кожны ражок піражок, а на хвасток сала шматок.

Гаспадар ідзе за пачастункам калядоўшчыкам, а яны спяваюць песню

“На нова лета радзі, Божа, жыта”
 Гаспадар прыходзіць з пачастункам.

Павадыр казы:
Устань, козанька, расхадзіся, нашаму гаспадару нізка пакланіся.
Пакланіся ўсім: і старым, і маладым,
Закладай свае рогі, падбірай свае ногі.
З гэтай хаты выхадзі, бяду-гора вынасі.

Каза падымаецца і кланяецца.

Павадыр Мядзведзя: Мы не самі ідзём,
                                    Мядзведзя з сабой вядзём.
                                    Мядзьведзь у нас вучоны,
                                    Кіем ахрышчоны.
                                    Вучыўся ў Смаргонскай Акадэміі
                                    Ведае многія навукі,
                                    Паказвае цікавыя штукі.
-Ну, Мішка, пакажы, як сын гаспадароў у школу збіраецца.
-А як сусед з працы вяртаецца?
-Як гаспадынька мужа сустракае?
-Як гаспадыня да калядаў рыхтуецца?
-Што гаспадыня робіць, калі гаспадар з хаты сыходзіць?
-Як гаспадар дровы коле?
-А як сусед да гаспадыні заляцаецца?  

Мішка ўсё паказвае жэстамі.

Павадыр Мядзведзя:   Ну, малайчына Мішка, гаспадарам пакланіся.

Мядзведзь кланяецца .

Пачынальнік: Мы ведаем, што ў нашага гаспадара сынок –разумнік ёсць.
Зараз мы праспяваем для яго песню.

Спяваюць песню “Бегла старожа з чыстага поля”.

Пачынальнік: Ведаем мы, што ў пана гаспадара дачушка ёсць,
                        А прыгажунька , нібы каліна красная.
                        Выйдзі, павярніся, нам, калядоўшчыкам, пакланіся.

Выходзіць дачка. Калядоўшчыкі спяваюць песню “Ой чыя то дачка”.

Пачынальнік: Табе, прыгажунечка, песня спета.
                         Песня спета ды насупраць лета,
                         Каб вялікая расла , ды замуж пайшла,
                         Бацьку з маткай вяселлем страсла .

Выходзіць Цыган з Кабылаю.

Цыган: Я таксама не адзін хаджу,
              Кабылу з сабой ваджу.
              Кабыла мая зусім маладая,
              Аж тры зубы ў роце мае,
              Як пачуе ў хаце сала,
              Пачынае іржаць, як дурная. 
Цыган: Ну, ці ёсць у гэтай хаце сала?

Кабыла іржэ.

Цыган : Гаспадар, купі маю кабылу.
Гаспадар: А што яна рабіць умее?
Цыган: Ой, ды яна ўсё  робіць.
              Можа ваду піць,
              Можа са мною ў госці хадзіць,
              Можа сена есці,
              Можа са мною песні пеці.

Калядоўшчыкі спяваюць “Юрачку”. Цыган з Кабылаю танчаць.

Гаспадар:  Добра, купляю тваю Кабылу.
Цыган: Ну вось, Манечка, прадаў я цябе.

Кабыла б’е  Цыгана. Цыган уцякае ад Кабылы:
Ой, ня біся, не прадам я цябе.
Цыганкі прапануюць гаспадарам паваражыць па руцэ ці на картах,прадказваюць ім шчаслівыя падзеі ў гэтым годзе.

Калядоўшчыкі прамаўляюць пажаданні гаспадарам:
-	Будзь, Ваша, здаровы ,
Як рыжык баровы.
Майце торбу грошай,
Жывіце ў раскошы,
Збожжа поўны клеці,
Павагу ў свеце,
Усяго даволі,
А бяды- ніколі!
          А ці добра мы табе ,пан гаспадар, зрабілі?
          Мы жа ж твае нівачкі ўсе пазалацілі!
-	Судзі, Божа, гэтыя святы праважаці
Ды і новых дачакаці!      
-	А Каляда паехала далей
Ніводнага двара не мінаючы,
Са святам усіх вітаючы. 
Калядоўшчыкі  выходзяць з хаты, пры гэтым спяваюць песню:
“Ой, дзе ж мы ходзім, дзе пахаджуем”.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019), моз (10.09.2018)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Раз два тры, елачка, гары!*

Вядоўца. Добры дзень, дзеці!
(Дзеці адказваюць.)
Я, напэўна, не туды трапіла. Ішла на вясёлае навагодняе свята, чакала пачуць тут шмат смеху, жартаў, убачыць цудоўны навагодні настрой! А вы ўсе нейкія сумныя, прывіталіся са мной так ціха, што я амаль і не пачула... Давайце яшчэ раз паспрабуем павітацца. (Робіць невялікую паузу.) Добры дзень, дзеці!
(Дзеці адказваюць ужо гучней.)
Ну вось, цяпер зусім іншая справа. Цяпер я бачу, што трапіла якраз туды, куцы ішла. А каб канчаткова прагнаць адсюль сум, нудоту і наогул кепскі настрой, давайце, дзеці, возьмемся за рукі і ўсе разам спяём для нашай ёлачкі якую-небудзь вясёлую навагоднюю песеньку.
(Усе водзяць карагод і спяваюць. Раптам у зале з’яўляюцца Баба Яга, два лесавікі і дзве кікімары.)
Баба Яга. I куды гэта я трапіла, га?!
(Лесавікі і кікімары паціскаюць плячамі.)
У, дармаеды, нічога не ведаеце! (Вядоўцу) А куды гэта мы трапілі, га?!
Вядоўца. Вы трапілі на вясёлае навагодняе прадстаўленне.
Баба Яга. Якое яшчэ перастаўленне? Каго куды перастаўляць будзем?
1-ы лесавік. А давайце елку пераставім.
2-і лесавік. Правільна! Вось сюды! (Паказвае.)
1-ы лесавік. Не, вось сюды! (Паказвае у процілеглы бок.)
2-і лесавік. А я кажу: вось сюды! (Тупае нагой.)
1-ы лесавік. А я... а я... а я зараз яктрэсну табе па чым патраплю!
(Лесавікі пачынаюць бойку.)
1-я кікімара (2-й кікімары). А мы чаго дарэмна час трацім? Давай таксама біцца! (Піхае яе.)
2-я кікімара. Давай! (Піхае першую.)
Баба Яга. Ды цішэй вы, акаянныя!
(Лесавікі і кікімары спалохана заціхаюць.)
Я думаць буду!
(Прыстаўляе палец да лба і пачынае думаць. Уваходзіць Снегавік.)
Снегавік (урачыста). Даводжу да вашага ведама, што Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка ўжо выехалі і хутка будуць тут! Чакаючы іх, вам дазваляецца спяваць, танцаваць, вадзіць карагоды, гуляць у розныя цікавыя гульні і наогул не сумаваць!
Вядоўца. Добра, мы пастараемся зрабіць усё так, як загадвае нам Дзядуля Мароз. Праўда, дзеці?!
(Дзеці хорам згаджаюцца.)
Баба Яга. Ур-р-а-а! (Падскоквае.) А я штосьці прыдумала!
Вядоўца. Што вы такое прыдумалі?
Баба Яга. Ух, што я прыдумала! Гэй, кікімаркі, лесавікі, за мной!
(Баба Яга і яе світа выбягаюць.)
Вядоўца (глядзіць ім услед). Дзіўныя нейкія госці... Не паспелі прыйсці, як зноў зніклі... (Снегавіку.) А ты, Снегавічок, з намі застанешся?
Снегавік. Я б з задавальненнем, толькі спраў яшчэ шмат. (Выходзіць.)
Вядоўца. Ну, добра. Пакуль Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка яшчэ ў дарозе, давайце згуляем у якую-небудзь гульню. Ну, напрыклад... паадгадваем загадкі. (Вядоўца загадвае загадкі, дзеці адгадваюць.)
Вядоўца. Малайцы, дзеці! (Глядзіць на гадзіннік.) А зараз давайце ўсе разам паклічам Дзядулю Мароза і Снягурку.
Усе. Дзядуля Мароз! Снягурка!
Вядоўца. Напэўна, яны не пачулі. Да¬вайце яшчэ раз і гучней!
Усе. Дзядуля Мароз! Снягурка!
Вядоўца. Вось цяпер у нас з вамі проста цудоўна атрымалася! Толькі вось... Дзе ж Дзядуля Мароз?
(У зале зноў з’яўляюцца Баба Яга і яе світа. Яны ўпрыгожылі сябе бліскучымі навагоднімі цацкамі.)
Баба Яга. Прывітанне, дарагія кікі-маркі... вой, не... дарагія дзеткі!
Лесавікі. З Новым гадам вас!
Вядоўца. З чым, з чым?
Баба Яга. Ну, з Новым... гэтым... ну, годам жа! Няўжо незразумела?!
Вядоўца. Ды мне наогул незразумела, хто вы такія.
Баба Яга. Хто мы такія?! А што, па нас не бачна? (Паказвае ўпрыгожанні.) Я гэта... ну, як яе...
(1-я кікімара штосьці шэпча ей на вуха.)
Не, не гэта!
(2-я кікімара таксама штосьці ей шэпча.)
Ага, гэта, гэта! Я – снежная баба!
Вядоўца (паціскае плячамі). Нічога не разумею! Якая такая снежная баба?
Баба Яга. Ну, тая, якую вы чакаеце разам са снежным дзедам!
Вядоўца. Выбачайце, але ж мы чакаем Дзядулю Мароза і Снягурку.
Баба Яга. Вой, зусім забылася! Я ж і ёсць... гэта, як яе... Снягурка!
Вядоўца (са здзіўленнем). Вы – Снягурка?!
Баба Яга. А што, ненадобная?
Вядоўца. Ну... ва ўсякім разе, я ўяўл-ла сабе Снягурку крыху інакш... А гэта тады хто? (Паказвае на лесавікоў.)
Лесавікі (разам). Я – Дзядуля Мароз!
Вядоўца. Выбачайце, але я не зразумела. Дык хто ж з вас Дзядуля Мароз?
1-ы лесавік. Я, зразумела!
2-і лесавік. Я! Я – Дзядуля Мароз! (Адпіхвае першага ў бок.)
1-ы лесавік. Ах, ты вось як! Зараз як дам!
2-і лесавік. Сам атрымаеш!
(Лесавікі зноў пачынаюць бойку.)
1-я кікімара. А мы чаго чакаем? Давай і мы біцца!
2-я кікімара. Давай!
(Кікімары таксама пачынаюць бойку.)
Баба Яга. Ды стойце ж вы, акаянныя! (Расцягвае лесавікоў, а кікімары самі спыняюцца.) Абодва яны, гэта... ну, Дзядулі Марозы, вось!
Вядоўца (здзіўлена). Абодва? Хіба ж такое магчыма?
Баба Яга (махае рукой). У нас на балоце... цьфуты, на Поўначы... I не такое бывае!
Вядоўца (паварочваецца да кікімар). Ну, а вы тады хто?
Кікімары (танцуюць і спяваюць, дакладней, крычаць з усяе моцы).
Мы белыя сняжыначкі,
Сабраліся сюды!
Ляцім мы, як пушыначкі,
Халодныя заўжды!!!
Вядоўца (заціскае вушы). Досыць, досыць! (Дзецям.) Ну што, дзеці? Аказваецца, да нас у госці прыйшлі аж два Дзядулі Марозы, з імі адна Снягурка і дзве белыя Сняжынкі, хоць яны хутчэй не белыя, а шэрыя... Як вы лічыце, яны нас не падманваюць?
Дзеці (хорам). Падманваюць!
Вядоўца. Чуеце, дзеці вам не вераць! Яны кажуць, што вы несапраўдныя.
Баба Яга. Хто несапраўдныя?! Мы несапраўдныя?!
Лесавікі і кікімары. Мы несапраўдныя?!
Баба Яга. Дзеці, паглядзіце, якая я прыгожая! Вы верыце, што я Снягурка?
(Дзеці адказваюць, што не вераць.)
Вядоўца. Калі вы сапраўдныя, дык дзе ж вашы навагоднія падарункі?
Баба Яга (паварочваецца да яе). Што? Падарункі? Дзе падарункі? Давайце, давайце іх хутчэй мне! Я люблю падарункі!
Лесавікі і кікімары. I мы! I нам! Дзе падарункі?
Вядоўца. Пачакайце, пачакайце! Вы штосьці блытаеце! Хіба ж гэта дзеці дораць Дзядулю Марозу і Снягурцы падарункі?
Баба Яга. Ага! Ага! Дзе нашы падарункі? Калі іх прынясуць?
Вядоўца. А мне здаецца, што ўсё павінна быць наадварот – Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка прыносяць падарункі дзецям.
Баба Яга. Што?! Мы самі павінны дарыць камусьці падарункі?!
Лесавікі і кікімары. Мы павінны дары ць падарункі?!
Вядоўца. Ну зразумела, калі вы Дзядулі Марозы і Снягурка.
Баба Яга. Тады... тады... (Задумваец-ца.) Тады я не Снягурка! Я – Баба Яга! А гэта мая світа: лесавікі і кікімары!
(Лесавікі і кікімары скачуць і крычаць: “Падманулі! Падманулі!”)
Вядоўца. Пачакайце, пачакайце! А дзе тады сапраўдныя Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка?
Баба Яга. А я ім дарогу зачаравала! Каб заблудзіліся!
Вядоўца. I вам не сорамна?
Баба Яга. Анікропелькі!
Вядоўца. Што ж нам рабіць зараз?
Баба Яга. А разыходзьцеся хто куды! Бо якое ж гэта свята без Дзядулі Мароза! (Смяецца.) Як я вас?!
Вядоўца (задумляецца). Дзеці, а давайце яшчэ адзін раз паклічам Дзядулю Мароза! Дапаможам яму выбрацца!
Баба Яга. Аб гэтым я і не падумала!
Вядоўца. Толькі давайце паклічам як мага гучней, каб Дзядуля Мароз абавязкова пачуў.
(Дзеці клічуць Дзядулю Мароза.)
Вядоўца. Малайцы, дзеці. (Заклапочана азіраецца.) Толькі дзе ж Дзядуля Мароз?
Баба Яга. Ага! Не пачуў! Не пачуў! (Глядзіць кудысьці ў бок.) Вой, здаецца, пачуў!
(У залу ўваходзяць Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Фу! Змарыўся як! I трэба ж мне было дарогу не разгледзець! Першы раз са мной такое здарылася!
Снягурка. Дзядуля, гэта Баба Яга! Гэта ўсё яна!
Баба Яга (спалохана). Хаваемся!
(Хаваецца за вядоўцу, лесавікі і кікімары таксама хаваюцца хто куды.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Ах ты, шкодная ты бабуля! (Стукае кійком аб подлогу.)
Баба Яга. Я больш не буду!
Лесавікі і кікімары. I мы! I мы!
Баба Яга. Я буду добра сябе паводзіць!
Лесавікі і кікімары. I мы! I мы!
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну што, дзеці, даруем ім на першы раз?
(Дзеці згаджаюцца.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну добра, заставайцеся на нашым свяце! Толькі паводзьце сябе як трэба!
(Баба Яга і яе світа ўцякаюць за елку.)
Снягурка. Дзядуля!
Дзядуля Мароз. Што, унучачка?
Снягурка. Дзядуля, давай для пачатку павітаемся з хлопчыкамі і дзяўчынкамі
Дзядуля Мароз. А мы што, яшчэ не павіталіся?!
Снягурка. Яшчэ не.
Дзядуля Мароз. Старасць не радасць... (Уздыхае.) Вось ужо і павітацца забыўся... Давай разам, унучачка!
Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка. Прывітанне, хлопчыкі і дзяўчынкі! З Новым годам вас! З новым шчасцем!
(Дзеці адказваюць.)
Дзядуля Мароз. А што цяпер трэба рабіць? Нешта я апошнім часам усё забываюся ды забываюся...
Вядоўца. Трэба запаліць агеньчыкі на навагодняй ёлцы.
Дзядуля Мароз. Правільна! Толькі як жа яны запальваюцца, ніяк не магу ўспомніць!
Снягурка. Трэба сказаць чарадзейныя словы.
Дзядуля Мароз. I сапраўды! А ты іх ведаеш,унучачка?
Снягурка. Вядома ж!
Каб весела ўсім было
на свяце нам сягоння,
Гарыце, ўсе агеньчыкі,
на ёлцы навагодняй!
(Лямпачкі не запальваюцца.)
Снягурка (разгублена). Дзядуля, чаму агеньчыкі не запальваюцца?
Дзядуля Мароз. Сам не разумею. Ану, яшчэ раз, усе разам!
(Усе паўтараюць чарадзейныя словы.)
Вядоўца. Зноў не запаліліся! Што ж гэта такое!?
Дзядуля Мароз. Я зразумеў! Проста мы выкарысталі леташнія словы! А яны ўжо згубілі сваю чарадзейную сілу. Трэба іншыя чарадзейныя словы.
Снягурка. Добра, дзядуля! Я зараз ска¬жу іншыя.
Святочныя агеньчыкі,
Гарыце ўсё ярчэй!
Свята навагодняе
Сёння у дзяцей!
Дзядуля Мароз. Што такое? Ні адзін агеньчык не запаліўся!
(З-за елкі выскакваюць Баба Яга са світай.)
Баба Яга. I не запаляцца! I не запаляцца!
Дзядуля Мароз. Гэта яшчэ чаму?
Баба Яга. А таму, што гэтыя чарадзейныя словы ажно залеташнія! А чарадзейныя словы гэтага года я ў Снягуркі толькі што выцягнула і з’ела!
(Лесавікі і кікімары смяюцца.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Як гэта, з’ела?!
Баба Яга. А вось так! (Паказвае, як яна ела словы, і са смехом хаваецца за елкай разам са світай.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Эх, дарэмна мы яе адразу не прагналі!
Снягурка. Што ж нам рабіць, дзядуленька?! Няўжо свята не адбудзецца?!
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну што ты, унучачка! Адбудзецца, абавязкова адбудзецца!
Снягурка. Але ж я не памятаю чарадзейных слоў!
Дзядуля Мароз. А мы абыдземся і без іх!
Снягурка (радасна). Праўда, дзядулька?!
Дзядуля Мароз. Праўда, унучачка! Трэба толькі, каб дзеці расказалі мне некалькі вершаў пра Новы год, і тады агеньчыкі на нашай елачцы запаляцца абавязкова!
Вядоўца. Чулі, дзеці, што трэба рабіць?! Дапаможам дзядулю?
(Дзеці згаджаюцца дапамагчы.)
Баба Яга (выбягаючы з-за елкі). Што?! Зноў не атрымалася вам свята сапсаваць? Ну, нічога! У мяне яшчэ шмат шкоднасцяў у запасе! (Хаваецца за елкай.)
Вядоўца. Не звяртайце, дзеці, увагі на гэтую..., на гэтую шкодную бабулю. Лепш пачынайце расказваць вершы!
(Дзеці па чарзе расказваюць вершы.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну, малайцы, дзеці! Парадавалі старога! А цяпер я паспра-бую ўсё ж запаліць агеньчыкі на нашай ёлачцы. (Пляскаеў далоні.)
Раз, два, тры –
Елачка, гары!
(Агеньчыкі не запальваюцца.)
Снягурка. Дзядуленька! Трэба ж усім разам гэтыя словы гаварыць.
Дзядуля Мароз. Ты глядзі! Зноў забыўся! Ану, давайце ўсе разам!
(Усе разам паўтараюць чарадзейныя словы, на елачцы запальваюцца агеньчыкі.)
Вядоўца. Ну вось, нарэшце наша елачка запаліла свае святочныя агеньчыкі! А мы за гэта спяём для яе навагоднюю песеньку пра елачку.
(З-за елкі зноў выбягае Баба Яга.)
Баба Яга. Раз, два, тры! Елка, не гары! Раз, два, тры! Ёлка, не гары! (Агеньчыкі па-ранейшаму гараць, Баба Яга злосна тупае нагой.) Ну, нічога! У мяне яшчэ што-кольвек ёсць!
(Вядоўца арганізуе карагод, дзеці спяваюць песеньку.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну дзякуй, дзякуй усім! (Азіраецца вакол.) А я бачу, тут у вас шматсняжынак...
Снягурка. Ану, сняжынкі, усе да мяне!
(Усе сняжынкі збіраюцца вакол Снягуркі.)
Парадуем дзядулю нашай песняй.
(Снягурка разам са сняжынкамі танчыць і спявае песню пра сняжынкі.)
Вядоўца. А зараз, дзеці, я адкрыю вам адзін сакрэт. Спадзяюся, Дзядуля Мароз за гэта на мяне не пакрыўдзіцца.
(Пачуўшы слова “сакрэт”, Баба Яга і яе світа пачынаюць падслухоўваць.)
Вядоўца. А сакрэт вось у чым: у Дзядулі Мароза ў гэтай вялікай торбе шмат прызоў і падарункаў, якія ён вам прынёс. (Баба Яга падкрадаецца бліжэй.) Але каб атрымаць прыз, трэба крышачку папрацаваць.
Баба Яга. Што?! I тут працаваць?! (Зноў уцякае за елку.)
Вядоўца. Давайце для пачатку ўсе разам пагуляем у вясёлыя навагоднія гульні.
(Вядоўца праводзіць з дзецьмі некалькі гульняў. Пераможцам уручаюцца прызы.)
Снягурка. Дзядуля, ты ж хацеў загадаць дзецям свае загадкі.
Дзядуля Мароз. Ледзь не забыўся! Але спачатку давайце зноў спяём песеньку для ёлачкі. Бо яна ўжо зусім засумавала без нас.
(Дзядуля Мароз і Снягурка разам з дзецьмі водзяць карагод вакол ёлачкі і спяваюць.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Фу-у! Зусім замарылі старога! Унучачка, што я збіраўся рабіць зараз?
Снягурка. Загадкі загадваць, дзядуля.
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну зразумела ж, загадкі. (Загадвае дзецям загадкі.)
Вядоўца. Малайцы, дзеці! Усе загадкі ад гадал і!
(З-за елкі выскакваюць Баба Яга са світай.)
Баба Яга. Стойце! Стойце!
Вядоўца. Бабуся-Ягуся, вы нам зноў перашкаджаеце!
Баба Яга. Хто?! Я?! Ды я не перашкаджаю, я, наадварот, дапамагаць буду!
Вядоўца (здзіўлена). Дапамагаць?
Баба Яга. Дапамагаць! Я вось зараз загадаю вам усім сваю загадку. I калі не адгадаеце – усе прызы мае будуць! (Змаўкае, чакае адказу, але Вядоўца толькі паціскае плячамі.) Ага, спалохаліся!
Вядоўца. А вось і не! Праўда, дзеці? (Дзеці згаджаюцца.) Ну вось, бачыш, дзеці не спалохаліся! Загадвай, бабуся, сваю загадку.
Баба Яга.
I не летам, не зімой,
I не твой, і не мой,
I без носа, без вачэй.
Адгадайце хутчэй!
(Усе збянтэжана маўчаць.)
Баба Яга. Ага! Не ведаеце!
(Світа Бабы-Ягі смяецца і радуецца.)
Вядоўца. I сапраўды, вельмі склада-ная загадка...
Баба Яга. Куды вам да маіх загадак! Ану, давайце сюды самы вялікі прыз!
Лесавікі і кікімары. I нам! I нам! За ўдзел!
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну добра, раз абяцалі. Толькі вы спачатку скажыце нам адгадку.
Баба Яга. Што?! Якую-такую адгадку?
Вядоўца. Ну, пра што ў гэтай загадцы гаворыцца.
Баба Яга. А я адкуль ведаю?
Вядоўца. Але ж вы толькі што загадалі нам гэтую загадку.
Баба Яга. Загадка мая, не адмаўляюся! А адгадкі я не ведаю.
Вядоўца. Так нельга! Трэба загадваць толькі такія загадкі, на якія ёсць адгадкі!
Баба Яга. Ну, добра, добра... зараз...
(Адна з кікімар штосьці шэпча ей на вуха, Баба Яга адмахваецца, потым шэпча другая.)
Правільна, гэту і загадаю! Адгадайце, што я ела на снеданне ў мінулую пятніцу.
Снягурка. I ніякая гэта не загадка! А вы, бабуля, або загадвайце сапраўдныя загадкі, або не перашкаджайце нам!
Баба Яга. А вось і буду, і буду перашкаджаць! Аж пакуль мне самы галоўны прыз не дадуць!
Лесавікі і кікімары. I нам! I нам! За ўдзел!
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну, добра! Будзе вам зараз нават не прыз, а самы сапраўдны сюрпрыз!
Баба Яга. А гэты сюрпрыз лепшы, чым прыз?
Дзядуля Мароз. Убачыш.
Баба Яга. Ну, глядзіце! Калі гэта не так, дык я вам яшчэ больш перашкаджаць буду!
Дзядуля Мароз. А вось за гэта можаш не хвалявацца. Больш перашкаджацьты нам не будзеш!
Баба Яга. Лесавікі, кікімаркі, дзе вы, дармаеды? Зараз нам самы галоўны прыз уручаць будуць!
Лесавікі і кікімары. Хутчэй, хутчэй! Давайце! Уручайце!
Дзядуля Мароз. Зараз, зараз! (Стукае кійком.) Раз, два, тры! Баба Яга, замры!
Баба Яга. Вой, што гэта?! З месца скрануцца не магу! Гэй вы, лайдакі, дапамажыце! (Світа хоча ей дапамагчы, але беспаспяхова.)
Дзядуля Мароз. Раз, два, тры! Лесавікі, замрыце!
1-ы лесавік. Вой, што са мной?!
2-і лесавік. Кікімары, ратуйце!
Дзядуля Мароз. Раз, два, тры! Кікімары, замрыце!
Кікімары. Зачараваў!
Баба Яга. Мы больш не будзем.
Снягурка. А мы вам больш не верым!
Баба Яга. Ну даруйце ў апошні раз!
Лесавікі і кікімары. У самы разапошні!
Дзядуля Мароз. Вось вы тут пастойце пакуль ды падумайце аб сваіх паводзінах, а мы з дзецьмі... Зноў забыўся, што я хацеў зрабіць.
Вядоўца. Як гэта “што”? У нас яшчэ засталася адна навагодняя песенька! Ану, дзеці, хуценька ў карагод!
Баба Яга. I мы! I нас вазьміце!
Лесавікі і кікімары. Мы ўжо выправіліся!
Дзядуля Мароз. Ну што, дзеці, паверым ім у самы апошні раз?
Дзеці. Паверым!
Дзядуля Мароз. Раз, два, тры! (Стукае кійком.) Адамрыце!
Баба Яга і яе світа. Дзякуй!
(Яны становяцца у карагод і танцуюць разам з усімі.)
Г. П. АЎЛАСЕНКА,
настаўнік Вайнілаўскай базавай школы Чэрвеньскага раёна

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Навагодні ранішнік “Перасмешка запрашае на баль”*

Актавая зала святочна  упрыгожана. У цэнтры зала навагодняя ёлка. На задніку сцэны святочны плакат.

Дзеючыя асобы: 	Перасмешка.
			Пераслёзка.
			Баба Яга.
			Ягік.
			Дзед Мароз.
			Снягурачка.

Гучыць мелодыя. На сцэну выходзіць Перасмешка)

Прсм.
Зіхаціць агнямі ёлка,
Баль наш пачынаецца.
Чараўніца Перасмешка 
З дзетварой вітаецца.

Сышліся мы на свята
І нам тут не цесна,
Бо ўсе з аднаго мы
З вясёлага цеста.

	Добры дзень, дзеткі! Я вельмі рада вас бачыць і павіншаваць з Новым Годам.. а ці ведаеце вы мяне? (Не). А вось зараз і пазнаёмімся. Я чараўніца, завуць мяне Перасмешка, бо я вельмі люблю смяяцца.А таксама у гульні гуляць, песні спяваць, танцы танцаваць. А вы? Давайце зараз крышку паспяваем і патанцуем.

Гучыць песня ці танец.

Прсм.	Вось мы ўсё пра Новы год спяваем. А давайце ўспомнім, што ж гэта такое – Новы год? Я буду верш чытаць, а вы мне падказвайце.

Што такое Новы год?
Гэта дружны карагод.
Гэта смех сяброў вясёлых,
Гэта свята каля ёлак.
Што такое Новы год?
Смех шчаслівай дзетвары.
Бляск агней і мішуры.
Гэта танцы гульні песні,
І агней бенгальскіх іскры,
І канешне без падказкі
Гэта – казка, казка, казка!

Прсм.	Цудоўна сябры. Цяпер мы ведаем што такое Новы год. А зараз я хачу пазнаёміць вас са сваёю сястрою Пераслёзкай. Яна таксама чараўніца, але ж вы будзьце з ёю вельмі асцярожныя, бо яна можа лёгка пакрыўдзіцца і нават раззлавацца. Але дзе ж Пераслёзка? 

Прсл. (у бок) Пакрыўдзіцца, раззлуецца. Быццам я горшая за яе. А я чараўніца і што хачу, тое і раблю. І яшчэ не вядома хто тут гаспадарыць павінен. У яе свята, а ў мяне таксама свята.

Прсм. Паслухай Пераслёзка, свята наша Навагодняе пачалося. А зараз і галоўныя нашы госці павінны з’явіцца. Патрэбна іх сустрэць. Вось ты пабудзь тут трошкі з нашымі дзеткамі, а я пайду зазірну у сваю чароўную кнігу, ці не на падыходзе нашыя госці.

Персл. Госці! Госці! У мяне можа таксама госці. Ну як вы думаеце каго яна запрасіла? Ха-ха! Снягурачку. Ну чаго яна варта, гэтае дзяўчо? Свіснуць яна можа? Не. А з рагаткі стрэліць? Не. Нічога яна не умее. А вось мае госці, то ж будзце упэўнены, усім гэтым валодаюць з майстэрствам.

Дзеці танцуюць карагод.

	Але ж там нехта ідзе. Зараз гляну. (складае рукі біноклем) А гэта і ёсць мае госці. Ну сустракайце іх!
(На сцэну бягуць Баба Яга і Ягік. У Ягіка у руцэ вялізны батон.)
Б.Я.	Ну чаго ты там зачапіўся? Вось жа шалапай няшчасны. Пачакай ты у мяне. Куды ты? А-ну ідзі сюды! Зараз я табе.(Круціць вуха) 
Я-к.	Гэй ты бабка, ты чаго? Зусім ужо з вінцікаў з’ехала. Гэтак балюча, ды за вуха! А каб табе так?
Б.Я.	Маўчы, ты абжора.
Я-к.	Хто абжора, гэта я абжора? Паесці дзіцяці не дасць, а яшчэ бабка.
Б.Я.	Ну, ну, супакойся! (Ягік пачынае галасіць мацней) 
Б.Я.	Унучок, ды не хацела я цябе пакрыўдзіць. Вось еш булачку, унучок, еш.(Ягік есць булку)
Б.Я.	Вось і добра, вось і цудоўна! А цяпер жа дай і мне адкусіць. (Ягік хавае булку, гатоў плакаць)
Б.Я.	Супакойся, супакойся, я пасмяялася! На вось табе цукерачку. (Ягік хапае цукерку, разгортвае, яна пустая)
Я-к.	Ну бабуся, ну каргуся, трымайся! (Дастае рагатку і яны пачынаюць бегаць вакол ёлкі)
Персл.	Гэй, што я бачу! Баба Яга, Ягік! Што гэта вы?
Я-к.	Гэта не я.
Б.Я.	І не я. Гэта усё шалапай нясчасны. З рагаткай ды на родную бабулю. Забыўся, чаму я цябе вучыла? Па кім можна страляць? Ну?
Персл.	А мы зараз у дзяцей спытаем. А-ну ка дзеткі, адкажыце, па кім можна страляць? Па птушках можна? Па сабаках? Па кошках? А па вокнах?
Я-к.	А яны гавораць нельга!
Б.Я.	Як так нельга, што вы гаворыце, дзеткі? Вы усё пераблыталі, і унучка майго збіваеце. А у саміх напэўна і рагаткі з сабой? Не? Не парадак! Унучок, выварачвай кішэні!

Чуваць мелодыя,”У гасцях у казкі” (Баба Яга, Пераслёзка палохаюцца, Ягік хаваецца за бабку.)
Б.Я.	Што гэта? Нейкі дух знаёмы!
Я-к.	Ой страшна мне бабуля! Што гэта?
Прсл.	Зараз глянем. (Складае рукі біноклем) Гэта Дзед Мароз са сваёю снягуркаю набліжаюцца.
Б.Я.	Дрэнныя справы у нас з табой унучак.
Я-к.	Цярпець не магу гэтую Снягурку!
Прсл.	А мы ведаеце што зробім? На падыходзе сюды даволі цёмна. Ты, Баба Яга павінна зрабіць каб Дзед Мароз адстаў ад унучкі. А ты Ягік украдзеш у яго мяшок з падарункамі. (Баба Яга з Ягікам уцякаюць). А я тым часам зачарую ёлку, каб не запальвалася. (Зачароўвае ёлку, хаваецца, з песняй з’яўляецца Снягурачка, гучыць танец альбо песня)

Прсм.	Вось і дачакалася я сваіх самых дарагіх гасцей.
Снг.	Добры дзень дзеці, добры дзень Перасмешка.
Прсм.	Але ж дзе твой дзядуля, Снягурачка?
Снг.	Ой не ведаю, Перасмешка! У цемнаце дзядуля кудысці знік. І што мне цяпер рабіць, як Дзеда Мароза знайсці?
Прсм.	Не хвалюйся, Снягурачка! Нам дзеткі дапамогуць, песенку заспяваюць.

Гучыць песня.

Снг.	А цяпер давайце яшчэ крыкнем “Дзед Мароз, ідзі да нас!”(Дзеці крычаць)
Снг.	Коні мчаць, што за крос?
	Гэта едзе Дзед Мароз!
	І на ранішнік да нас,
	Прыйшоў Дзед Мароз якраз.

Д.М.	Год за годам-карагодам.
	І ўжо сёння з новым годам
	Я сардэчна ад душы,
Вас віншую малышы.
	А чаго я вам жадаю?
	Зараз, зараз прыгадаю.
	Каб бадзёрымі былі вы,
	Каб разумнымі раслі вы.
	Каб прынёс вам Новы год,
	Многа радасных прыгод.
	І здароўя ў вашы хаты,
	Каб былі здаровы самі,
	Каб былі здаровы мамы,
	Каб былі здаровы таты.
	Каб не ведалі напасці,
	Каб шчаслівым кожны рос,
	З новым годам, з новым шчасцем
	Вас віншуе дзед Мароз!

Д.М.	Так, я бачу вы мне рады, я таксама вам рад! Але што гэта за непарадак, ёлка наша навагодняя не гарыць?
Снг.	Сапраўды не гарыць, трэба яе запаліць,Дзядуля.
Д.М.	Каб ёлачка запалілася, мы павінны стаць у карагод і заспяваць.

Гучыць песня.

Снг.	Дзядуля, а ёлачка не запальваецца.
Прсм.	Тут відаць не абышлося без злых чар. Але ж мы можам з імі пазмагацца. Зараз Снягурачка загадае вам загадкі, і калі вы угадаеце усе, тады ёлачка запаліцца. (Загадвае загадкі) 
Снг.	Ну вось, усе загадкі адгадалі.
Д.М.	А цяпер давайце усе дружна крыкнем “Ёлачка запаліся” (Чуваць крыкі, выбягаюць Баба Яга і Ягік, не могуць падзяліць падарункі)
Я-к	Пусці мае!
Б.Я.	Не, мае.
Я-к.	Гэта я краў!
Б.Я.	А красці дрэнна.
Снг.	Што гэта?
Д.М.	Мой мяшок з падарункамі дзеляць.
Прсм.	Дапамажы мне чароўная сіла! (Узмахвае рукамі, Баба Яга і Ягік застыфваюць)
Б.Я. Ой пашкадуйце, мяне старую!
Я-к.	І мяне, дзіця малое пашкадуйце!
Снг.	Дзіця! Нішто сабе дзіця! Як гадасці рабіць, дык ты ужо дарослы!
Б.Я.	Гэта не мы, гэта яна, сястрыца ваша, Пераслезка!
Прсм.	Ах так! Раз, два, тры! (З’яўляецца Пераслезка)
Прсл.	Прабачце мяне, пашкадуйце, я болей не буду, я буду добрай! Чэснае слова.
Б.Я. і Я-к.	Мы болей не будзем!
Прсм.	А вось мы зараз у дзяцей спытаем, дараваць вам ці не? Дзеці, сёння свята, дык можа даруем ім? паслухайце, дзеці шкадуюць іх. Раз дзеці згодны, так і быць, мы вам даруем, але ж глядзіце, каб без падману. І давайце разам з намі весяліць дзетак.
(Я-к і Б.Я.праводзяць гульню)
Д.М.	Прытаміўся я з вамі. Вось сяду адпачыць, а вы патанцуйце, карагод павадзіце. А я на вашы касцюмы прыгожыя палюбуюся.

Ідзе карагод.

Д.М.	Ну што ж, мае маленькія сябры, весела мне было з вамі сёння. І натанцаваўся і наспяваўся я з вамі. Але ж нас з унучкай яшчэ дзеткі чакаюць. А таму мы павінны развітацца!
Прсм.	Сапраўды дзеці, задоўжылася наша гулянне. Але ж вы не сумуйце. Навагоднія святы яшчэ толькі пачынаюцца. Наперадзе у вас яшчэ шмат вясёлага, цікавага і смачнага.
Я-к.	Дзед Мароз, а мы з бабуляй добрыя ужо! Можа ты і нас з сабою возмеш?
Б.Я.	Вазьмі нас, Дзед Мароз.
Прсл.	І мяне вазьміце!
Снг.	Дзядуля, давай возьмем, другім дзеткам весялей бедзе!
Д.М.	Ну што ж, дзеткі, бывайце! І з Новым Годам вас!

Снг.	Хай будзе дзень і ясны вечар!
	Хай свеціць сонейка для вас!
	Усмешка добрая пры стрэчы!
	І слова добрае у адказ!

Усе.	З Новым Годам! З новым шчасцем!

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Новы Год спяшаецца ў госці*

Мэты: пазнаёміць з гісторыяй паходжання свята, традыцыямі яго святкавання ў розных краінах свету; развіваць творчыя здольнасці і індывідуальныя асаблівасці вучняў, пазнавальную актыўнасць; выпрацоўваць навыкі выразнага дэкламавання вершаў.

Вучні адгадваюць загадку:
Белым пухам замяло
I палеткі, і сяло.
Мост праз рэчку хутка ляжа.
А што гэта, хто адкажа?
(Зіма)

Настаўнік. Да нас у госці завітала чарадзейка зіма, якая прыбрала ў прыгожае белае футра ўсё наваколле. Што вы ведаеце пра гэту пару года?
Вучань.
Закружыліся сняжынкі
Нізка, нізка над зямлёй.
Ціха лётаюць пушынкі
Незлічонай чарадой.
Быццам тыя матылёчкі,
Весяляцца нездарма —
Адамкнула ўсе замочкі
Ў небе ім сама зіма.
А. Дзеружынскі
Вучаніца.
Зіма хадою смелаю
Да нас прыйшла здаля,
I стала белай-белаю        
Уся вакол зямля.
Такія гурбы выраслі:    
Як прывіды стаяць.       
Эй, саначкі мы вынеслі
Давай гуртом гуляць.     
У саначках бліскучыя,
Як струны, палазы.
Не страшны нам траскучыя,
Тугія маразы.
В. Жуковіч
Вучань.
Гай маўчыць – лістоў няма,
Даль азябла сіняя.
Зноў да нас прыйшла зіма
Рупнай гаспадыняю.
Вымела без памяла
Поле з першапуткамі.
Хусту з галавы зняла –
Рунь малую ўхутала.
У зімы работы шмат:
Ходзіць зрання гонямі,
Рассцілае абрусы,
Дорыць шапкі цёплыя...
Спяць азёры,
Спяць лясы,
Спяць стагі на поплаве.
Р. Барадулін
Настаўнік. Чым падабаецца вам гэтая пара года?
Вучаніца.
Ой, зіма,
Зіма,
Зіма!
Весялей цябе
Няма!
Горка,
Санкі,
Гоман,
Смех.
Сіні вечар.    
Белы снег.    
Усе дзеці     
На каньках.  
Колькі
Радасці ў вачах!
П. Броўка
Вучань.
Ніхто з дамашніх не згадае,
Чым рэчка Костуся займае,
Якая іх звязала сіла
I чым яна так хлопцу міла.
Бывала, толькі чуць разднее,
Чуць толькі ў лесе пасвятлее,
Глядзіш — на рэчку ён шыбуе
I лёд сякераю мацуе...
То падбяжыць і скаўзанецца,
I сам сабе ён засмяецца...
Я. Колас
Настаўнік. Прыйшла зіма, а разам з ёй і доўгачаканае свята Новы год. Сёння мы даведаемся, як з’явілася гэта свята, як адзначаюць Новы год у розных краінах, і завітаем у госці да беларускага Дзеда Мароза.
Новы год – адно з самых радасных і любімых свят ва ўсім свеце. Надыход Новага года адзначаюць з незапамятных часоў. Аднак ён не заўсёды прыпадаў на 1 студзеня. У розных народаў ён пачынаўся ў розны час. Звычайна гэта адбывалася вясной і супадала з пачаткам адраджэння прыроды. Прайшлі стагоддзі, пакуль гэта свята заняло сваё месца ў календары. У Расіі цар Пётр I у 1699 годзе загадаў адзначаць Новы год на еўрапейскі лад – 1 студзеня. Апоўначы Пётр I выйшаў на плошчу з факелам у руках і выпусціў у неба першую ракету. Так пачаўся салют у гонар навагодняга свята. Людзі спявалі, танцавалі, віншавалі адзін аднаго і падносілі навагоднія падарункі. Цар сам сачыў за тым, каб новаўведзенае свята адзначалася ў Расіі не горш, чым у іншых еўрапейскіх краінах. Шмат гадоў мінула з таго часу. Але кожную зіму ў ноч з 31 снежня на 1 студзеня мы сустракаем Новы год.
Вучаніца.
Што прыносіць Новы год?
Новы снег і новы лёд.
Новы ў полі лыжны след.
Новы ў новы цырк білет.
Новыя канькі, свісткі.
Новыя канікулы.
Новы дождж. I новы гром.
Пераезд у новы дом.
Новы смачны апельсін.
Не злічыць усіх навін!
Дык па-новаму жывіце,
Толькі ўважліва сачыце,
Каб у торбе Дзед Мароз
Новых двоек не прынёс.
Настаўнік. У кожнай краіне Новы год сустракаюць па-рознаму. У кожнага народа існуюць свае навагоднія традыцыі і абрады.

Паказваецца інсцэніроўка верша В. Лукшы "Карнавал".
Шчодры і руплівы снежань
Клопатна зямлю аснежыў.
З лесу ёлка завітала
Першай госцяй
Карнавалу.
Мы на ранішнік вясёлы
Запрасілі шчыра ў школу
Безліч дарагіх гасцей –
Будзе свята весялей!
Ў залу светлую прыйшлі
Пасланцы ўсяе зямлі –
Рады ўсе заўсёды Новаму году.
—	Добры вечар!
—	Добры вечар!
Вы прыехалі дарэчы!
Станем дружна ў карагод
Ды сустрэнем Новы год!
Патанцуем,паспяваем
Ля ялінкі прыгадаем
Дзе і як гуляюць 
Свята адзначаюць. 
Дзед Мароз,
На выгляд строгі,
Ўсе прайшоў шляхі-дарогі.
—	Раскажы нам, Дзед Мароз,
Што цікавага прынёс?
Не спяшайся, Дзед, з адказам.
Па чарзе — не ўсё адразу.
—	Поруч ля мяне — Снягурка
Ў вышываных белых бурках.
Звоняць звонкія званочкі –
Год стары падаўся ў прочкі.
I вітае ўвесь народ 
Добры, мірны
Новы год.
У брытанцаў –
Дзіўны звычай:
Да сябе гасцей не клічуць.
Але кожны падарожны
Стаць жаданым госцем можа.
А як трапіш да балгараў,
Не крыўдуй, прашу, таварыш, –
Сябра б’юць сучком кізілу,
Каб заўсёды меў ён сілу.
Посуд вобзем кінуць шведы,
Каб міналі хату беды:
Больш асколкаў ля дзвярэй –
Будзе год шчаслівей!
А румынскі хлопчык жвавы –
Да сястры: “Што ходзіш павай?
Не вазьму я твой пірог!”
Здагадацца ён не мог – 
Ў пірагу лісток паперы:
У навуках будзеш першы!
У індусаў каляровы
Змей у небе папяровы.
Ён над джунглямі лунае,
Першым свята сустракае.
У галандцаў параходы
Покліч шлюць прыветны году.
Ўсмак тут піражкі ядуць –
Шмат да свята іх пякуць.
У Гвінеі зноў і зноў
Вуліцай вядуць сланоў,
I танцуюць, і спяваюць –
Гэтак Новы год вітаюць.
Ну.а ў Бірме,
Ну, а ў Бірме
Замест снегу
Хвошчуць ліўні.
Тут са святам так вітаюць:
Ўсіх вадою абліваюць!
А на свята у В’етнам
Не паспець у тэрмін нам –
Карнавал віруе тут
I ў студзені, і ў лютым, –
Месяцовы каляндар
Карнавалу гаспадар.
Не сустрэнеш тут ялінак,
Карагод — ля мандарына.
Чэхію б наведаць мне
На чароўным скакуне.
Цацкі дзецям дораць людзі,
А як зноў надыдзе будзень,
Можна цацкі тыя ўзяць
Ды ў краме абмяняць.
Над паперай гнецца ўкрук
У Японіі хлапчук.
“Што малюеш, –
Кажуць людзі, —	
I на яве тое будзе...”
Новы год шумлівай хваляю
Праімчаўся па Італіі.
З дому ўсю старызну вон!
Ў дом — курантаў перазвон!
Дзед Мароз пытае:
— Можа,
Час нам скончыць падарожжа?
Дзеці дружна у адказ:
– У добры час!
– Удобры час!
Не сціхаюць песні ў зале
На святочным карнавале.
Нездарма, відаць, у школу
Мы на карнавал вясёлы
Запрасілі шмат гасцей –
Стала свята весялей!
Рады мы заўсёды
Новаму году!
Настаўнік. Як сустракаюць Новы год у іншых краінах, мы даведаліся. А як сустракаеце Новы год вы?
Вучань.
Перад самым Новым годам
Будзе ранішнік у нас.
Свята гэтае рыхтуем
Першы раз мы, першы раз.
Ёсць у нас свая Снягурка
I вясёлы Дзед Мароз;
Будуць вершы, будуць песні –
Кожны ў сэрцы іх прынёс.
Хочуць нашыя дзяўчынкі
Гожы танец паказаць,
Пачалі яны “Сняжынкі”
З захапленнем танцаваць.
Запрашаем, мамы, таты,
Вас усіх да нас на свята.
В. Жуковіч
Настаўнік. Дзеці, хто творыць цуды ў навагоднюю ноч? (Дзед Мароз.)
Вучаніца.
Браты Алеська і Максім ,
Жывуць на свеце белым.
Не ўсё пакуль вядома ім,
Не ўсё ім зразумела.
Пытанне ўзнікла усур'ёз
У двух братоў аднойчы:
“Калі прыходзіць Дзед Мароз?”
“Калі ж? Напэўна, ноччу”.
Якраз у ноч пад Новы год
Браты амаль не спалі,
Мароза-дзеда ўсё ж прыход,
Падобна, прамаргалі.
Бо раніцой знайшлі браты
Пад ёлачкай пакункі,
Ляжалі у пакунках тых
Сямейцы падарункі.
Было там дзіва для братоў –
Яны не разумелі,
З двара як Дзед Мароз прыйшоў,
Што й дзверы не рыпелі.
Які цудоўны Дзед Мароз:
Нясе такую ношу!
Вось падарункі ўсім прынёс
I ўсім настрой харошы.
В. Жуковіч
Настаўнік. У адным з паданняў гаворыцца, што Дзед Мароз нарадзіўся ў Лапландыі больш за дзве тысячы гадоў таму. Спачатку гэта быў магутны і злы стары, які прыносіў на зямлю холад і завеі. У той час ён не дарыў дзецям цацак, наадварот, людзі рабілі яму падарункі, спрабуючы задобрыць.
Вучань.
Іду я, сняжысты, ўсясільны,
Па сцежках-пуцінах пустых,
I ночкай, і днём безупынна
Пільную абшараў сваіх.
Палац мой –
лес буйны, вяцвісты –
Ірдзіцца брыльянтамі скрозь,
Мне воўк і мядзведзь у паслугах,
Мне служаць вавёрка і лось.
Як пухам, сняжком пасыпаю
I хвою, і ёлку, і клён;
Хто ў госці ка мне забярэцца,
Тулю тых, галублю іх сон.
Я. Купала
Вучаніца.
Ходзіць дзед белабароды
Полем, лесам, пералескам,
Засцілае рэчкі лёдам,
Брыльянцістым снежным блескам.
Сыпле іней на бярозы,
Туліць дрэвы лёгкім пухам,
Крые руні, травы, лозы
Белай воўнаю – кажухам.
Дзеда ўсюды носяць ногі,
I к нам прыйдзе на хвілінку
Адпачыць крыху з дарогі,
Важна сеўшы на ялінку.
А ялінка!... Чаго толькі
На яе няма галінках!
Свецяць зоркі і вясёлкі
У бліскучых павуцінках.
Я. Колас
Настаўнік. З часам характар Дзеда Мароза змяніўся: ён стаў дабрэйшы і пачаў прыносіць дзецям падарункі ў навагоднюю ноч. Побач з ім яго нязменная спадарожніца – унучка Снягурачка. Яна дапамагае старому разносіць падарункі і распавядае казкі.
Вучань.
Дзе пушчы і балоты,
Між елак і бяроз
На іртах па сумётах
Шыбуе Дзед Мароз.
Зіхцяцца, як карункі,
Сняжынкі ў барадзе,
А ў торбе — падарункі
Дзіцячай грамадзе.
I радасна на свяце,
I весела — да слёз! —
Калі у цёплай хаце
Гасцюе Дзед Мароз.
С. Сокалаў-Воюш
Вучаніца.
Што увечары заснула,
Шкадавала Каця.
Ноччу Дзед Мароз прыходзіў,
Ёй сказала маці.
Кнігу казак разгарнула
Каця з захапленнем.
Дзед Мароз прынёс ёй кнігу –
Тут няма сумнення.
Ды ў дзяўчыны Каці ўсё-ткі
Ёсць адно пытанне:
Як жа Дзед Мароз уведаў
Пра яе жаданне?
В. Жуковіч
Настаўнік. Дзед Мароз штогод разносіць дзецям падарункі, імкнецца выканаць усе просьбы і здзейсніць усе дзіцячыя мары. З кожным годам у яго ўсё больш работы, таму ў нас з'явіўся яго памочнік – беларускі Дзед Мароз. З 25 снежня 2003 года на тэрыторыі Нацыянальнага парку "Белавежская пушча" пачала працаваць рэзідэнцыя Дзеда Мароза. Рэзідэнцыя складаецца непасрэдна з маёнтка Дзеда Мароза, доміка Снягуркі, музея Дзеда Мароза, ветрака, чароўнага калодзежа, скульптурных кампазіцый з дрэва – “Дванаццаць месяцаў”, "Беласнежка і сем гномаў". На тэрыторыі рэзідэнцыі расце самая вялікая ў Еўропе 120-гадовая яліна – яе вышыня 40 метраў, і яна цудоўная ў сваім навагоднім уборы!
На першым паверсе ў доме Дзеда Мароза ёсць зала з разным драўляным тронам – для прыёмаў. На другім паверсе – спальня з печкай і шырокім драўляным ложкам з сямю падушкамі. На стварэнне ўсіх атрыбутаў маёнтка пайшло больш за 200 кубічных метраў дубу і сасны — адзін плот мае працягласць 1,5 кіламетры. А для ілюмінацыі выкарыстоўваецца 40 тысяч лямпачак!
Рэзідэнцыя Дзеда Мароза працуе круглы год з 9.00 да 23.00 гадзін без выхадных дзён. Летам Снягурачка ад’язджае да бабулі на Паўночны полюс і гасцей разам з Дзедам Марозам сустракае Лясная Фея.
Паштоўку са сваімі пажаданнямі можна адправіць на адрас: 225063, Брэсцкая вобл., Камянецкі р-н, п/а Каменюкі. Ці проста: Белавежская пушча. Дзеду Марозу. (Аповед суправаджаецца паказам слайдаў або малюнкаў.)
Вучань.
Завітала ў госці ёлка –
З намі Новы год спаткаць,
Ззяе ёлка, як вясёлка,
Рада пець і танцаваць.
Зухаваты, барадаты
Сыпле жарты Дзед Мароз.
Са Снягуркаю на свята
Падарункі ён прынёс.
Вочы весняцца ў Снягуркі,
Добра ўсім каля яе:
Нам Снягурка падарункі,
Як усмешкі, раздае.
Што за дзіва — наша ёлка!
Што за свята — Новы год!
Ззяе ёлка, як вясёлка,
Водзіць з намі карагод.
М. Чарняўскі

Настаўнік. Да Новага года засталося зусім мала часу. Каб сустрэць яго здаровымі і дужымі, запрашаю вас на навагоднія спаборніцтвы і гульні (па выбары дзяцей).
М. П. КАНАПАЦКАЯ,
настаўніца Лахвенскай СШ Брэсцкай вобласці.
Пачатковая школа 11.2007

----------


## Любитель05

прапаную сцэнарый  гульневай праграмы «Фэставыя гульнi» можа каму і спатрэбіцца...

Перад пачаткам дзеяння гучыць мелодыя жнiунай песнi
«А у садочку цвiла лiлея».

Гучыць тэкст : Гаварыла поле шырокае, жыта ядранае:
           Жнейкi, жнейкi мае маладыя,
                                               Сярпы залатыя,
                Прыходзьце ка мне заутра рана,
         Каб я недажатым не стаяла.
  Не хачу я у полi стаяцi,
        Апошнiмi каласамi махацi,
              А толькi хачу у полi – стагамi,
                                                А у гумне – капамi.

Дзiцячы танцавальны калектыу выконвае танец «Жнейкi»

Вядучая 1:  Добры дзень паважаныя сябры!

Вядучая 2: Добры дзень шаноуныя госцi .

Вядучая 1: Сеняшнiм цудоуным дзяньком мы запрасiлi вас на свята Багач.

Вядучая 2: У мiнулым людзi адзначалi яго, калi апошнi сноп быу дажаты.
                   Сноп урачыста прыносiлi у хату, абмалочвалi i зерне ссыпалi у             
                   лубку. Затым устаулялi свечку i запальвалi яе.

Вядучая 1:  Такiм чынам рабiуся багач, якi заносiлi у кожны двор, тым самым
                    жадаючы багацця. Багач згодна павер*я , забяспечвау нiву жытам i 
                    прыносiу у хату дастатак i шчасце.

 Вядучая 2: Як кажа беларуская прымаука – «не радзiцца хлеб без справы»
                    Доугi шлях цяжкай працы трэба пераадолiць, каб духмяны хлеб
                    ляжау на стале.

Вядучая 1:  Адкажыце калiласка шаноуныя госцi, а цi згодны вы самi папрацаваць
                     каб духмяны хлеб атрымаць?

(адказ гледачоу)



Вядучая 2:  Хто нашыя загадкi адгадае, той i пагуляе,
                    А пераможца нават прыз атрымае.

За правiльныя адказы 2 дзяучыны дапаможнiцы раздаюць гледачам кляновыя
лiсты з дрэу

Вядучая 1: Было жоутым вырасла зяленым, сонца пацалавала – зноу жоутым      
                   стала. (Жыта)

Вядучая 2: Тысячу браткоу адным поясам перавязаны. (Сноп)

Вядучая 1: Пад лiпавым кустом мяцелiца мяце. (Муку сеюць)

Вядучая 2: Яго бьюць каламi, рэжуць нажамi, за тое яго так галубяць, што усе
                   любяць. (Хлеб)

Вядучая 1: Тыя, хто атрымау лiсты, бярыце з сабой аднаго сябра або сяброуку i
                   выходзьце, калi ласка, да нас на пляцоуку.

Вядучая 2: Я прапаную вам гульню «Касьба». Вы усе па чарзе будзеце касцамi,
                   уявiце сабе, што перад вамi поле (дзьве дзяучыны дапаможнiцы 
                   выносяць нiць, на якую прывязаны каласкi i адны нажнiцы) 
                   i вам трэба будзе з зачыненымi вачамi скасiць каласок сярпом.

Вядучая 1: Касiць вы будзеце па чарзе – у каго атрымаецца зрэзаць каласок,
                   той прыз атрымае, ну а каму не пашанцуе – тому дыркi ад абаранак.
                   А вы, паважаныя гледачы, можаце дапамагаць – накiроуваць 
                   удзельнiкау. Умовы гульнi зразумелы? Тады пачалi.

Гучыць мелодыя беларускай полькi. Праводiцца гульня «Касьба»
Пасля гульнi пераможцы атрымоуваюць прыз, а каму не пашанцавала частуюцца абаранкамi.

Вядучая 1: На Багач да усходу сонейка гаспадар засявау нiву жытам. Да азiмай 
                   сяубы прыступалi урачыста: у доме усе мылася, чысцiлася, а вечарам 
                   спраулялi урачыстую вячэру. 

Вядучая 2: А якiя вы ведаеце багачоускiя стравы з мукi?

За правiльныя адказы 2 дзяучыны дапаможнiцы раздаюць гледачам кляновыя
лiсты з дрэу. У кожнай павiнна быць 5 лiстоу. 




Вядучая 1: Тыя, хто атрымау лiсты, выходзьце, калi ласка, да нас на пляцоуку.


Вядучая 2: Загудзела, як трэба, жыта скрозь галасамi,
                   Заглядзелася у неба да аблок каласамi.
                   Будзе хлеба багата – млын муку вырабляе
                   Мацi булак згатуе – каб з*ясi потым з чаем.

Вядучая 1: Зараз мы з вамi перавязем каласы у млын, каб iх абмалоць,                    

Вядучая 2: Але спачатку падзялiцеся калi ласка на дзьве каманды.

Вядучая 1: Уявiце сабе, што ваша каманда – няспынны канвеер, якi будзе малоць 
                   зерне. 

Вядучая 2: Першы з каманды павiнен узяць каласок з падлогi i перадаваць яго
                   над галавой пакуль не дойдзе да апошняга удзельнiка.
                   Апошнi павiнен зноу перадаць каласок наперад першаму iграку,
                   але ужо памiж нагамi. першы павiнен пакласцi каласок у карзiну.

Вядучая 1: Але увага: браць наступны каласок першы iгрок можа толькi тады,
                   калi у карзiну будзе пакладзены папярэднi каласок, перададзены у 
                   нiзе. Умовы гульнi зразумелы? Тады пачалi.

Гучыць мелодыя беларускай полькi. Праводiцца гульня «Млын»
Пасля гульнi пераможцы атрымоуваюць прыз, а каму не пашанцавала частуюцца абаранкамi.

Вядучая 1: Усе святкаванне Багача было святасцю – выказваннем вялiкай, 
            асобай пашаны да хлеба.

 Вядучая 2: Людзi здауна ствiлiся да хлеба, як да святынi: ен жыцце, галоунае 
                    багацце. Нездарма хлеб услаулены у многiх народных песнях i яму
                    прысвечана шмат прымавак.

Вядучая 1: I цi ведаеце вы прымаукi пра хлеб? (Адказ)

Вядучая 2: Я буду пачынаць прымауку, а вы працягваць.
            Шмат снегу… (працягваюць) – шмат хлеба. Той хто правiльна 
            адказвае – бяры свойго сябра i выходзь да нас на пляцоуку.

Вядучая 1: Без хлеба… – няма абеда.

Вядучая 2: Хлеб не зяць – паглядзяць ды … з*ядзяць

Вядучая 1: Хлеб усяму … галава

Вядучая 2: Калi есць хлеб i вада, то усе не … бяда

Вядучая 1: Ну вось наш ураджай сабраны i абмалочаны. Хлеб трэба звесцi
                   з току у свiран. Чым мы зараз з вамi i зоймемся. Падзялiцеся  
                   калi ласка на дзве каманды. вы павiнны як мага хутчэй перавесцi
                   усе зерне, але увага, нi адно зярнятка не павiнна апынуцца на доле.
                   Ну что, гатовы? Пачалi!

Гучыць мелодыя беларускай полькi. Праводiцца гульня.
Пасля гульнi пераможцы атрымоуваюць прыз, а каму не пашанцавала частуюцца абаранкамi.

Вядучая 1: Ну вось, наш ураджай зладкваны.

Вядучая 2: А гэта азначае, што самы час пачаць сапрауднае вяселле.

Вядучая 1: А зараз, даражэнькiя, зазiрнiце, калiласка, сабе пад крэсла,
                   i хто знойдзе там кляновы лiст, выходзьце да нас.

Выходзяць 4 удзельнiка.

Вядучая 2: Што ж, добра папрацавалi, а зараз паглядзiм як вы умееце спяваць.

Першую прыпеуку спявае выдучая а потым удзельнiкi па чарзе.

Вядучая 1: Няма у мяне голасу
                   Стала я хрыпучая
                   А то любоу, а то iзмена
                   Яна мяне замучала.

1  - Гарманiст, ану давай
      Весялей нам заiграй
      Заспяваю я прыпеукi
      Ты за мною падпявай.

2 -   Толiк з Пiцеру прыехау,
       Гармонь новую прывез
       Гармонь новая раве
       Бацька хлеба не дае.




3 -   Не хадзiце дзеукi у лазню 
       Не хадзiце парыцца
       Ад гарачае прыпаркi 
       Пудра уся адвалiцца.


4 -    Не забуду гэта свята
        Не забуду гэты дзень
        Па усяму сялу музыкi
        Вандравалi цэлы дзень.

Пасля прыпевак вядучыя усiх узнагароджваюць падарункамi.

Вядучая 2:Багачовы фэст адрознiвауся ад астатнiх размахам свайго гуляння,
                  i зараз на прыканцы нашага свята я запрашаю усiх жадаючых да сябе
                  на пляцоуку.

Праводзiцца гульня «Вяселая полька»
Удзельнiкi становяцца па кругу, вядучыя гавораць умовы гульнi,
а усе выконваюць.

Вядучая 1:        Пачынаем усе з кружочку –
                   Ручкi у нiз  - у форму замочка,
 Музыканцiк – рэж нам ох – 
 Польку дробну, як гарох,
 Полька у лева аккуратна –
 Полька у права – дэлiкатна.
( усе танчуць польку спачатку  у права, а потым у лева

Вядучая 2:        А цяпер каб не згубiцца –
                   Трэба локцем зачапiцца.
( усе танчуць польку спачатку  у права, а потым у лева)

Вядучая 1:        А цяпер такiя рэчы – 
                           Бяромся за суседа плечы.
 ( усе танчуць польку спачатку  у права, а потым у лева)

Вядучая 2:        Аб*яуляю разам з тым –
                           Што цяпер у нас iнтым,
                           Хлопцы i паненкi – 
                           Бяромся за суседскiя каленкi.
( усе танчуць польку спачатку  у права, а потым у лева)

Вядучая 1:        А цяпер такiя стачачкi –
                           Бяромся за суседа пятачкi.
( усе танчуць польку спачатку  у права, а потым у лева)

Вядучыя выказваюць подзяку усiм хто гуляу  - запрашаюць усiх заняць 
свае месцы у глядзельнай зале.

Вядучая 1: Дзякуй вам даражэнькiя за тое, што свята з намi спраулялi…

Вядучая 2: Прыпеукi спявалi, танчылi, ды у гульнi гулялi,

Вядучая 1:  Хай у вашай хаце заужды будзе мiр i пакой,

Вядучая 2:  Шчасця вам i дабрабыту…

Вядучая 1:  Здароуя i поспехау!

Разам:         Да новых сустрэч!!!   

Гучыць беларуская полька.



Прыпеукi:

1  - Гарманiст, ану давай
      Весялей нам заiграй
      Заспяваю я прыпеукi
      Ты за мною падпявай.

2 -   Толiк з Пiцеру прыехау,
       Гармонь новую прывез
       Гармонь новая раве
       Бацька хлеба не дае.


3 -   Не хадзiце дзеукi у лазню 
       Не хадзiце парыцца
       Ад гарачае прыпаркi 
       Пудра уся адвалiцца.


4 -    Не забуду гэта свята
        Не забуду гэты дзень
        Па усяму сялу музыкi
        Вандравалi цэлы дзень.

----------


## Любитель05

Сцэнарый
свята працаўнікоў сельскай гаспадаркі 

Дом культуры святочна ўпрыгожаны. Над уваходам - заклік: "Запрашаем на свята ўраджая!" У фае - выстава дасягненнящ сельскай гаспадаркі, працуюць гандлёвыя рады. Да пачатку свята гучыць фанаграма з песнямі аб Радзіме, працы, беларускія народчыя песні. Затым - дыктарскі тэкст.

Дыктар:        Не знаю, хто той чалавек, 
Хто першы засеяў раллю –
Сябе ён праславіў навек, 
Шчаслівай зрабіўшы зямлю.

Ляжала пустэльнай зямля. 
Ёй гэтак маркотна было 
І сонца дарэмна здаля 
Сваё пасылала цяпло.

І вось ён прыйшоў - чалавек 
І стала раллёй цаліна, 
Ягонаю славай спрадвек 
У полі звініць збажжына.

Пралятаюць над зямлёй вякі, а сялянскаму роду няма пераводу бо селянін корміць хлебам увесь свет. Пакуль на зямлі ёсць селянін-працаўнік - будзе хлеб, будзе жыццё!
Хлебароб!.. Святое слова! Святая справа! Гонар усіх часоў і народаў! Вы першымі на золку вітаеце ніву, кланяецеся ёй, шануеце яе. Вы - стомленыя працай - апошнімі развітваецеся з сонейкам. Гэта вашыя рукі - шурпатыя, мазолістыя, напрацаваныя - самыя прыгожыя і пяшчотныя! Бо з іх працы – багацце, радасць, шчасце зямлі!

Гучыць музыка. У фае з'яўляецца дзяўчына ў беларускім касцюме.

Дзяўчына:    Ой, зайграйце, музыкі, 
Бо настаў дзень вялікі, 
Хай вяселле звініць навакол. 
Хай працоўнае свята 
Ўвойдзе ў кожную хату, 
Хай дастаткам накрыецца стол!

З'яўляецца Несцерка…

Несцерка: Добры дзень, сябры! Ого, колькі вас тут сабралася! Не раўнуючы як дроў у лесе. (разглядае залу). А, божа, як тут ясна, як тут красна!
Дзяўчына: Несцерка, ты што гэта ўварваўся як віхор! У нас тут свята пачынаецца, а ты...
Несцерка: Якое свята?
Дзяўчына: Свята працаўнікоў сельскай гаспадаркі.
Несцерка: А я таксама жадаю павіншаваць гэтых людзей са святам. Дык няхай, паважаныя сябры, гэты дзень будзе для вас сапраўдным святам - з віншаваннямі, кветкамі, падарункамі, песнямі, святам, якое вы заслужылі!

Гучыць беларуская музыка. У фае заходзяць дзяўчаты з фальклорнага гурта.

-	Дзень добры, госці жаданыя! 
Людзі добрыя, працавітыя!
-    Сёння ў нас свята! 
Свята нібы казка! 
Падыходзь бліжэй, калі ласка!
-     Хлеб-соль будзем есці, 
      Карагоды весці,
-     На чай гарачы дзьмухаць, 
      Ды песні слухаць!

Выступленне фальклорнага гурта. Пасля выступлення дзяўчаты запрашаюць усіх у глядзельную залу. Працаўнікі сельскай гаспадаркі і госці займаюць свае месцы. Гучаць пазыўныя свята. Адчыняецца заслона. На сцэне — карагод дзяўчат у беларускіх касцюмах. У цэнтры - дзяўчына з караваем.            Выходзяць вядучыя.

Вядучы 1:    Добры дзень, дарагія сябры!
Вядучы 2:    Добры дзень, удзельнікі сённяшняга свята! 
Вядучы 1:    Сёння мы рады вітаць лепшых працаўнікоў сельскай гаспадаркі!
Вядучы 2:    Адшумелі калгасныя нівы,
  Знік з палеткаў самаход-камбайн 
  І прамовіў хлебароб рупліва:
  "Прымай, Прыдзвінне, ураджай."
Вядучы 1:   У гэтых звычайных словах подых шчасця, вытканага з радасных турбот. Мы                  вітаем ураджай-багацце і славуты 2011 год!

Пачынаецца абрад дажынак. 
У канцы абраду ўдзельнікі выстройваюць "копны" і "вянок" 
і выконваюць народную жніўнію песню, утварыўшы дзве дыяганалі.
Добры вечар!
Ой, калі дома - выйдзі паслухай.
Добры вечар!
Выйдзі паслухай, што ў бары гудзе.
Добры вечар!
Што ў бары гудзе. жнейка к табе ідзе.
Добры вечар!
Жнейка к табе ідзе і гасцей вядзе. 
Добры вечар!
Госці к табе ідуць, снапочкі нясуць. 
Добры вечар!

На сцэне з'яўляецца дзяўчына ў нацыянальным беларускім строі з хлебам-соллю ў суправаджэнні дзяўчат, якія нясуць у руках снапы.    Дзяўчына спявае.

Рада, рада, 
Што перапёлка 
Лета даждала. 
Рада, рада.

Рада, рада, 
У сям'і гаспадыня, 
Што жыта дажала, 
Ды ў снапы звязала.

Дзяўчаты падыходзяць да авансцэны і вітаюць усіх прысутных песняй.

Добры дзень! 
Жыту яравому, 
Хазяіну палявому, 
Добры дзень!

Вядучы 2:    А зараз, дарагія сябры, я запрашаю на сцэну старшыню выканаўчага камітэта ___________________________.

У гэты час дзяўчаты спяваюць песню "Ой, у садочку цвіла лілея."

Ой, у садочку цвіла лілея, 
Дажала жыта старшая жнія. 
Па нашым полі плылі лябёдкі, 
Дажалі жыта красныя малодкі.

Вядучы 1:  Няхай будзе для вас сапраўднае свята — з віншаваннямі, кветкамі, падарункамі, песнямі! Свята, якое вы заслужылі!

Дзяўчына ўручае каравай старшыні выканкома.

Вядучы 2:  Слова прадастаўляецца старшыні выканкама.

Напрыканцы выступлення ідзе размова аб укладзе ўсіх працаўнікоў сельскай гаспаоаркі ў агульны каравай 2011 г.
Гучыць музыка. Сцэну займаюць удзелінікі харэаграфічнага ансамбля, імітуючы ўраджайнае поле. На "поле" выходзяць дзяўчынкі ў нацыянальных строях з падносамі, засланымі рушнікамі. На рушніках - караваі хлеба, загадзя парэзаныя на скібы, але з захаванай формай.

Вядучы 1: Сёння на найвялікшым сялянскім свяце мы выказваем шчырую падзяку за працу, за сонечнасць хлеба лепшым з лепшых! Мы вітаем вас - пераможцы жніва 2011 года! Няхай усе ведаюць, дзякуючы каму на сталах нашых ёсць і да хлеба!
Вядучы 2: Сёння свята тых, хто цяжкай працай у спёку і непагадзь, з ранку да ночы, шчыраваў на хлебнай ніве! Вы - соль зямлі, яе гонар і надзея! Дзякуючы вашай працы будзе з чаго жыць і вяскоўцам і гараджанам!
Вядучы 1:  Нізкі вам паклон за працу і руплівасць!

Вы стаміліся крыху, а можа да поту 
І ад дзённых турбот мо пагляд ваш прыгас? 
Адкладзіце, людзі, турботы на потым, 
Словам шчырым і ветлым вітаем мы вас!

Вядучы 2:  Хай багацце і гонар вам дорыць прырода 
І адыйдзе бяда, і суцішыцца боль, 
Як адчуеце зерня сабранага водар. 
Дзякуй вам, дарагія, за хлеб і за соль!

Гучыць музыка.

Вядучы 1:  Як палаца вялізнага столь, 
Неба ззяе ў блакітнай красе,
Дзверы дню ўжо адчынены ўсе, 
Хлебароб і хлеб нам і соль 
На падносе бы сонца нясе. 
Хлебам свежым так пахне навакол, 
Хай зямля ператворыцца ў стол. 
Прыбярэм мы яго і за ім 
Хопіць месца працоўным усім.

Вядучы 2:  Шаноўныя госці свята! Запрашаем да святочнага каравая! Мы верым, што паспытаўшы яго, вы адчуеце шчырую ўдзячнасць да людзей, чыёй працай здабыты гэты сонечны цуд.

У глядзельную залу ўваходзяць жанчыны і частуюць усіх удзельчікаў свята караваямі.

Вядучы 1:     Каравай ты наш прыгожы,
Хто з табой зраўняцца можа? 
Бо у гэтым караваі:
Ад сямі палёў пшаніца,
Ад сямі крыніц вадзіца,    
Ад сямі каровак масла.

Вядучы 2:  Частуйцеся, людзі добрыя, госці слаўныя і дзякуйце хлебаробам!

 У гэты час удзельнікі фальклорнага гурта спяваюць песню

Вядучы 1:  Дарагія сябры! Сёння на свяце-віншаванні сышліся лепшыя працаўнікі раёна - наш гонар і слава розных прафесій! Гэта механізатары, жывёлаводы, паляводы, аператары машыннага даення і даяркі, шафёры, спецыялісты сельскай гаспадаркі.
Сябры! Ва ўсе часы на зямлі быў патрэбны добры клапатлівы гаспадар. Зямля стане кармілецай тады, калі чалавек прыкладзе сваю працу, свае працавітыя рукі.
Вядучы 2:   Сёння камбайнёр — галоўная на зямлі фігура. Поспех і вынікі хлебаробчай працы у многім залежаць ад яго. Ён вытрымлівае нялёгкія выпрабаванні жніва і дэманструе сваю сілу і волю,свой характар.
Вядучы 1:    Запрашаем на святочную пляцоўку для ўрачыстага ўшанавання пераможцаў раённага спаборніцтва сярод экіпажаў збожжаўборачных камбайнаў.

Ідзе віншаванне хлебаробаў.

Вядучы 2:     Слава полю калгаснаму, слава! 
Мы багаты сабралі ўраджай 
І дажынкі спраўллем па праву, 
Гэй, музыка, нам польку зайграй!

Вядучы 1:    Сёння з вамі, дарагія хлебаробы, лепшыя гарманісты вобласці - удзельнікі раённага і аблаенога свята "Грай, гармонік!"

Гарманісты граюць польку. На канцы мелодыі на сцэну выходзянь Сцяпан і Ганна.

Сцяпан:      Дзе мы едзем, дзе мы йдзём
Свята не мінаем, 
Дзе заедзем, дзе зайдзём –
Таго і вітаем.
Ганна: Не смяшы ты людзей! Якое тут свята? Якое віншаванне? Воз з усімі пажыткамі, з усімі падарункамі, для перадавікоў купленых на нашым восеньскім кірмашы, згубілі і ўжо тры месяцы знайсці не можам.
Сцяпан: Маўчы, баба! Ты нічога не разумееш! Валасы доўгія, а розум кароткі. Падумаеш, падарункі! Лепшы падарунак - гэта я!
Ой, там на гарэ
Мужык на жонку арэ,
А другая падбягае:
"Запражы ж ты мяне!"

Сцяпан абдымае Ганну.

Ганна: (адпіхнуўшы Сцяпана) Ах, ты, гнілая качарэжка! Можа табе яшчэ чаго захочацца? 
Сцяпан:  Чаго сварышся, кабетачка мая? Ці свята не падабаецца?
Ганна:   Усё падабаецца. Але вось што я думаю. Дзе вочанькі мае былі, калі замуж за цябе ішла? І гаспадар з цябе ніякі. І метр росту, пуд з чаравікамі. Вось дзе сапраўдныя мужыкі! (паказвае ў глядзельную залу) Усім мужыкам мужыкі!
Сцяпан:  Ах, вось у чым справа! Табе падабаюцца іншыя мужчыны?!
Ганна:  Ды не. Я аднаго цябе кахаю. Ідзі лепш пашукай воз з падарункамі. Час ужо ўзнагароды прыпадносіць. А я зараз праспяваю ўсім гасцям прыпеўкі.

Спявае прыпеўкі.

Ганна: Дзякую за апладысменты. А дзе ж мой Сцяпан? Пайшоў і знік.

Ганна адкрывае заслону і бачыць Сцяпана, які на возе есці сала з хлебам.

Ганна:   А божухна! Няўжо гэта наш возік? Знайшоўся ўсё ж. Ой, паглядзіце, людцы добрыя! Бульбачка калгаса__________________________, малачко саўгаса ____________________. А які смачны і духмяны хлеб калгаса ________________________.
Гучыць вясёлая музыка. На сцэну з песняй выходзяць дзяўчаты.

Вечарынка ў раёне,
Клуб напоўнілі да краю 
І шафёры, і даяркі, 
Брыгадзіры і свінаркі, 
Камбайнёры, трактарысты, 
Усіх масцей спецыялісты.

А гармонік грае, грае, 
Усіх на свята запрашае!

Эх, і будзем жа, дзяўчаты,
Да раніцы танцаваць, 
На палях рабілі ўдарна –
Дык не сорам пагуляць.

Усе мы з вамі тут сяброўкі, 
Цераз вуліцу жывём, 
Пад баян пад галасісты 
Мы прыпеўкі прапяём.

У зялёненькім у садзе 
Распусцілась вішанька. 
Лепшы ўдарнік у калгасе — 
Трактарыст мой Мішанька.

Выйду, выйду я за рэчку,
На зялёненькі лужок, 
Пагляджу як на камбайне 
Жне мой міленькі дружок.

Мой каханы ганарысты 
І яму я парачка –
Ён ў калгасе трактарыстам, 
Ну. а я свінарачка.

Эх, сяброўка, радасць маю:
Трактарыста я кахаю.
Мне сказаў Сярожа мой –
Будзе сватацца зімой.    

Плацце белае адзену, 
Белае ў гарошынкі,      
Гляне - сэрцайка заб'ецца 
У камбайнёра Лёшанькі.

Я па травачцы хадзіла. 
Травачка хілілася, 
Сваім мілым трактарыстам 
Усім я пахвалілася.

Выйду, выйду на крылечка 
І вазьму гітарачку, 
Ну, няўжо ды я не сяду 
З брыгадзірам ў парачку?

Весялей іграй, гармонь, 
Іграй чарнамехая, 
А я з мілым на камбайне   
Па сялу праехала.

Мы з сяброўкамі ў калгасе 
Ад цямна і да цямна, 
Яшчэ ноч папрацаваць –
Трактарамі будуць зваць.

Я на Коліну гармошку 
Лентачку павесіла, 
У калгасе працаваць 
Хораша і весела.

Эй, цвіці, красуй навокал,
Беларускі родны край! 
Хай звініць, расце высока 
Вельмі добры ураджай!

Ганна:   Ой, дзяўчаткі! Як добра, што вы зайшлі да нас. Так дарэчы!
Дзяўчына: Цётка Ганна, а адкуль у вас столькі дабра?
Ганна:   Ой, дзевачкі! Гэта не простыя пакупкі, гэта вынікі працы нашых калгасаў. А тут на лавах у кошыках узнагароды нашым пераможцам раённага спаборніцтва сярод трактарыстаў, шафёраў, даярак, аператараў машыннага даення, паляводаў, спецыялістаў сельскай гаспадаркі. Разбірайце, дзяўчаты, кошыкі! Дапамажыце павіншаваць пераможцаў спаборніцтва! (да Сцяпана) Сцяпан, запрашай на святочную сцэну прадстаўніка выканкома для ўручэння прэмій нашым слаўным трактарыстам.

Дзяўчаты спяваюць прыпеўкі, прысвечаныя трактарыстам.
Ідзе іх віншаванне і ўручэнне падарункаў, прэмій.

Вядучы 1:  Раней усіх устаў шафёр, 
Пабег да гаража, 
Не любіць соннай цішыні 
Гарачая душа.
Вадзіцель - знаўца ўсіх машын 
З калгаса нашага раёна. 
Бясконцы груз ён перавёз –
Зайздросны хлебаробскі лёс.
Вядучы 2: Без гэтых хлопцаў ні адна работа не абыходзіцца. Усе яны - шафёры. Не аруць, не сеюць, не жнуць, не косяць. Але ўся работа ў калгасе пачынаецца з іх. Аб кожным можна расказваць бясконца. Яны маюць багаты вопыт і самі працавітыя, сумленныя. Да сваіх машын адносяцца як да жывых істот. Ды што многа казаць, зараз вы ўбачыце іх сваімі вачыма.

Ідзе віншаванне шафёраў.

Вядучы 1:     Устаць на досвітку і цемрай праз сяло –
Туды, дзе ферма, дзе яе чакаюць,
Ну, а сцяжынку ўсю перамяло 
І так вось кожны дзень, і так без краю. 
А спраў на ферме - толькі паспевай, 
Буронкі просяць рук яе ды ласкі, 
Без малака не здобны каравай 
І ў сем'ях стол, што цеста без закваскі.
Кармоў за дзень перанясе даволі, 
Прыгожай застаецца, маладой, 
Пякуць далоні, а не чутна болю –
То гераізм і вечны подзвіг твой!
Гэтыя добрыя словы мы прысвячаем даяркам і аператарам машыннага даення! 
Ідзе віншаванне.                

Вядучы 2:     Ой, даярачкі-дзяўчаты 
Працавіты і багаты. 
Прыгажосцю славяцца, 
Многім падабаюцца.
Паважаныя сябры, дзякуй вам за добрыя справы і добрыя сэрцы! Здароўя і шчасця! Мы дорым вам песню!

На сцэне з'яўляецца Сцяпан, які нешта выглядае. Яму насустрач выходзіць Ганна.

Ганна: Сцяпан, каго гэта ты выглядаеш? Можа дзяўчыну прыгожую нагледзеў на нашым свяце?
Сцяпап: Ды не. Ты ў мяне самая прыгожая. Ніяк не магу знайсці нашых дзяўчат. Вось толькі што былі...               
Ганна:  Ну, ды ладна. Я думаю пара запрасіць на сцэну лепшых спецыялістаў сельскай гаспадаркі.
Сцяпан: Ганна, дык я ж таксама добры спецыяліст.
Ганна: Які ты спецыяліст? Можаш толькі добра пад'есці, паспаць ды за дзеўкамі пабегаць. Вось на гэта ты спецыяліст!
А ў гэтай зале сапраўдныя спецыялісты сваёй справы сабраліся. якія добра працуюць. І такіх спецыялістаў у раёне многа. З лепшымі я вас зараз пазнаёмлю.

Зачытваецца спіс спецыялістаў, якім ўручаюцца падарункі.

Вядучы 1:     Дарагія сябры!
Мы кажам вам шчасліва!
Усякіх даброт вам
1 асабліва,
Каб будучы год быў слаўным годам,
У меру даждлівым, у меру лагодным!

Вядучы 2:     А восень была каб незвычайнай, 
Надзіва хлебнай і ўраджайнай! 
Яшчэ раз са святам вас, паважаныя сябры! 
Поспехаў, шчасця, здароўя!

Гучыць песня "Дажыначкі".

----------

boba (28.10.2019), Гурка (15.07.2017)

----------


## Алена.by

«Калядачкі”

Я- дзяўчынка маленька, спаднічка рабенькая.
                       Чаравічкі чырвоныя, будзьце са святам – здаровыя!

----------


## Алена.by

Зала прыбрана пад беларускую хатку, дзеці сярэдніх групп сядзяць, як гледачы. Гучыць беларуская музыка зяуляюцца бабай.
Баба      Заплюшчыце вочы хутчэй, да сабе уявіце ярчэй.
               Як надыходзілі узімку калядкі, як смачныя пяклі аладкі.
               Як прыбіраліся усе у маскі – нікога не пазнаеш без падсказкі.
               Як бралі у рукі карабец і ішлі па вёсцы канца у канец.
               Вось зараз і да нас каляднічкі прыйдуць.
               А вось нават і яны! 
Гучыць беларуская музыка, уваходзяць дзеці 
Усе разам Добры дзень таму, хто у гэтым даму!
 1 дзяця     Калядзін, калядзін. Я у бацькі адзін.
                   Караценькі кажушок, дайце мне на піражок.
2 дзяця     А на верх каубасу, бо я хату разнясу.
3 дзяця     А на вуліцы мароз прыпякае добра нос.
                  Не дае нам стаяць, трэба нас пачаставаць.
4 дзяця     Ці – смачны пірог, ці бялюсенькі тварог.
5 дзяця     Гаспадынька не скупіся  з намі хутка падзяліся.
6 дзяця     Не хацім мы больш стаяць, хацім  песенкі спяваць.
Песня “Дзякуй зімка”
7 дзяця      У вас няма чаго даваці, бо любілі доуга спаці.
8 дзяця      Можа у летку у халадку, вы ляжалі на баку?  Дык нічога не гатавалі ?
Усе разам Дык навошта мы спявалі ?
9 дзіця       Шчадрыначка шчадравала,
                   Каб гаспадыначка нас пачаставала! (сядаюць)
Баба      Як цудоуна вы спявал!, заставацеся вы з намі.
               Вас мы будзем частаваць і другіх гасцей чакаць.
               Вунь яны – нашы госці, заходзьце калі ласка!
Заходзяць другая група дзяцей пад беларускую музыку з музычным! !нструментам!.
Усе разам Добры дзень добрым людзям!
1 дзіця    Што ты цетка наварыла, што ты цетка напякла?
                Падавай сюды хутчэй не марозь малых дзяцей!
2 дзіця    Гаспадынька не скупіся з намі хутка падзяліся.
                Ці ступу малака, ці цукерак поу – мяшка.
Баба       А за што вас шаставаць? 
                Трэба песеньк! Спяваць!
Песня “Міхасёк” з музычнымі інструментамі
3 дзіця    Я- хлопчык маленькі, з мяшком хаджу каляду збіраю.
                 Вечар добры, дайце пірог доўгі.
4 дзяця   Я- дзяўчынка маленька, спаднічка рабенькая.
                 Чаравічкі чырвоныя, будзьце са святам – здаровыя!
                Дзякуй, мае дараженькія
Баба       Праходьте калі ласка!
(гучыць музыка дзец! праходзяць)
Баба       Могуць госцікі спяваць, а ці могуць танцаваць?
               Просім музыку іграць, а дзяцей у кола стаць.
Танец “У леса на опушке”
Баба        Малайцы! Малайцы мае любыя дзеткі.
                Але ж гэта не усі гостікі, да нас яшчэ нехта ідзе.
Пад музыку уваходзіць Яга
Яга          Где мой трон? Где мой трон?
Баба        Не волнуйтесь, вот и он! Ну, Ягусенька привет!
Яга          Сделайте поярче свет! Не Ягуся вовсе я, королева Снежная!
Баба        Будь в наряде ты любом, но тебя мы узнаем!
Яга          Ладно, ладно так и быть, но хочу тебя спросить.
                 Говорят, что дед Мороз приготовил целый воз для детей подарков.
                 Вкусных, сладких, ярких.
Баба        Дед Мороз здесь побывал и подарки нам раздал
                 А причем к подаркам ты?
Яга           Ой, поесть бы вкусноты!
Баба         Ты бы бабушка Яга пироги нам испекла!
Яга           Ладно, побегу пирогов вам напеку!   
Пад музыку Яга убягае.
Баба        Ой, глядзіце, да нас нехта ідзе.
Выходзіць цыганка з мішкай
Цыганка Кланяйся мішка усім нізка (кланяецца)
                Малайчына! Мой мішка вучоны ды вумны!
                Ну-ка мішка, пакажы як дзевачкі танчуць(паказвае)
                Ну-ка мішка, пакажы як бабы танчуць (паказвае)
                А пакажы як бабы з працы ідуць дамоу! (паказвае)
                Перн!к! люб!шь? (паказвае галавой)
                Тады паскачы гападыне шчасця прыняс!. (скача)
Баба        Ды як! Цудоуны м!шка, трымай падарунк!! (дае гасц!нцы)
(гучыць музыка зяуляюцца разбойн!к!)
Танец разбойн!кау
Усе разам Добры дзень таму, хто у гэтым даму!
1 дзяця     Нам не хочацца чакаць –
                  Загадайце калядаваць!
2 дзяця     Шчадрую, шчадрую каубасу чую,
                  Дайце каубасу, я дамоу панясу.
3 дзяця     Дайце кусок сала – каб добра стала.
4 дзяця     Дайце канфет, каб не была бед.
5 дзяця     Гаспадынька не скупіся  з намі хутка падзяліся.
6 дзяця     Не хацім мы больш стаяць, хацім  падарункі палучаць.
Баба         Добра вы нас пазабаулялі нашы госці, а за гыта мы вас пачастуем (частуе)
Баба        Ну вось усе нашыя госці сабраліся. Зараз пойдзем да бабы Ягі на пірагі.
Голос з-зала “Не, яшчэ не усе”
Пад музыку уваходзіць цыган з казлом.
Цыган    А ці шырокія сцены, каб нас пачаставаць?
                А ці добрыя людзі, каб нас пачаставаць?
Баба        А чаго вас частаваць? А гэта, хто такі?
Цыган    Гэта мой вучоны конь! Глядзіце у вачах агонь.
                Разумее усе з поуслова, дзевы бачалі такога?
Баба       Дык ён, ледзве стаіць!
Цыган    Гэта у яго баляць ногі, з дальняй дарогі.
                А так у яго паходка – як у моры лодка! (паказвае паходку)
Баба        Дык ён ужо падае! Что з ім рабіць?
Цыган    А ён можа араці, можа шчасця нагадаці
Баба         А рагамі забадаці! Гэта ж не конь, а казёл?
Цыган    Ну, няхай сабе казёл, але ж глянь, які арол!
                 Зараз з вамі ён згуляе, вашых дзетак забадае!
Гульня  з казлом
Казёл     Ду-ду-ду, я казёл-барада.
               Ду-ду-ду пабег у вёску,
               Ду-ду-ду купіу косу.
Дзеці      А нашто коса?
Казёл     Каб сена касіць!
Дзеці      А нашто сена?
Казёл     Каб каровак карміць
Дзеці       А нашто кароукі ?
Казёл      А каб малачко даіць.
Дзеці       А нашто малочко?
Казёл      А каб дзяцей паіць!
Дзеці       А нашто тыя дзеткі?
Казёл      А каб іх лавіць…(ловіць дзяцей)  (у канцы ён падае)
Цыган    Ай, што вы нарабілі. Майго казла пагублі.
Баба        Можа даць козліку сала?
Казёл      Сала будзе мала!
Баба        Можа хочаш меду?
Казёл      Мёд не ел я з роду.
Баба         Так цукерак мода даць!
Казёл      Трохі хай павесяляць! А на рожанькі-два прожанькі.
Баба        Трэба угасціць каляднічкау. Вось вам нашыя гасцінцы.
Цыган з казлом уходзяць пад музыку.
Баба        Хутка праляцеу час, зараз пойдзем з вамі да бабы Ягі у госці…
                 А каб нам было весялей разам станем у кола 1 праспяваем.
Карагод “З новым годам”(сядаюць)
                А зараз пагукаем ізбушку бабы Ягі да нас, яна і пачастуе нас.
Дзеці      Цып-цып! 
Пад музыку выходзіць ізбушка на курьіх ножках і частуе дзяцей.
Баба       Сею вам пшаніцу, каб заўжды на стале была хлеба паляніца.(сыпле зерне)
                Сею вам квасолю, каб была добрай да вас ваша доля.
                 А на гэтай мове бывайце здаровы.
                Жывіце ў раскошы, майце торбу грошаў.
                Усяго даволі. А бяды- ніколі!
                 Усім дзякуй! Да пабачэння! 
Калядоўшчыкі пад вяселую музыку ўходзяць.

----------

Александрович Юля (03.01.2019)

----------


## Алена.by

Зала прыбрана пад беларускую хатку, дзеці сярэдніх групп сядзяць, як гледачы. Гучыць беларуская музыка зяуляюцца вядучая.
Вядучая Заплюшчыце вочы хутчэй, да сабе уявіце ярчэй.
                Як надыходзілі узімку калядкі, як смачныя пяклі аладкі.
                Як прыбіраліся усе у маскі – нікога не пазнаеш без падсказкі.
                Як бралі у рукі карабец і ішлі па вёсцы канца у канец.
                Вось зараз і да нас каляднічкі прыйдуць.
                А вось нават і яны! 
Гучыць беларуская музыка, уваходзяць дзеці 
Усе разам Добры дзень таму, хто у гэтым даму!
 1 дзяця     Калядзін, калядзін. Я у бацькі адзін.
                   Караценькі кажушок, дайце мне на піражок.
2 дзяця     А на верх каубасу, бо я хату разнясу.
3 дзяця     А на вуліцы мароз прыпякае добра нос.
                  Не дае нам стаяць, трэба нас пачаставаць.
4 дзяця     Ці – смачны пірог, ці бялюсенькі тварог.
5 дзяця     Гаспадынька не скупіся  з намі хутка падзяліся.
6 дзяця     Не хацім мы больш стаяць, хацім  песенкі спяваць.
Песня “Дзякуй зімка”
Вядучая    Малайцы! Малайцы! А што далей?
7 дзяця      У вас няма чаго даваці, бо любілі доуга спаці.
8 дзяця      Можа у летку у халадку, вы ляжалі на баку?  Дык нічога не гатавалі ?
Усе разам Дык навошта мы спявалі ?
Вядучая    Могуць госцікі спяваць, а ц і могуць танцаваць?
9 дзяця      Ой, каляднічкі давайце, дружна танчыць пачынайце!
Танец “Чаму ж мне ня пець”
Вядучая   Як цудоуна вы плясалі, заставацеся вы з намі.
(Дзеці сядаюць пад музыку)
Вядучая   Вас мы будзем частаваць і другіх гасцей чакаць.
Гучыць беларуская музыка, уваходзяць дзеці, спяваюць каляду
Усе разам Добры дзень добрым людзям!
1 дзіця    Што ты цетка наварыла, што ты цетка напякла?
                Падавай сюды хутчэй не марозь малых дзяцей!
2 дзіця    Гаспадынька не скупіся з намі хутка падзяліся.
                Ці ступу малака, ці цукерак поу – мяшка.
Вядучая А за што вас шаставаць? Трэба вам патанцаваць!
Танец “У леса на опушке”
Вядучая Малайцы! Малайцы мае любыя дзеткі.
                Але ж гэта не усі гостікі, да нас яшчэ нехта ідзе.
Пад музыку уваходзіць Яга
Яга          Где мой трон? Где мой трон?
Ведущая Не волнуйтесь, вот и он! Ну, Ягусенька привет!
Яга          Сделайте поярче свет! Не Ягуся вовсе я, королева Снежная!
Ведущая Будь в наряде ты любом, но тебя мы узнаем!
Яга          Ладно, ладно так и быть, но хочу тебя спросить.
                 Говорят, что дед Мороз приготовил целый воз для детей подарков.
                 Вкусных, сладких, ярких.
Ведущая Дед Мороз здесь побывал и подарки нам раздал
                 А причем к подаркам ты?
Яга           Ой, поесть бы вкусноты!
Ведущая  Ты бы бабушка Яга пироги нам испекла!
Яга           Ладно, побегу пирогов вам напеку!   
Пад музыку Яга убягае.
Вядучая    Ой, глядзіце, да нас нехта ідзе.
Гучыць музыка уваходзіць Воука.
Вовка      Это я куда попал? Я себе тихонько спал.
Ведущая Ты попал на калядные вячорки. Мы здесь поем и танцуем, веселимся.
                 Может и там поможешь чем-нибудь поможешь в этом деле?
Вовка      Вот так всегда опять кому-то надо помогать.
                 Вот бы стать сейчас царём, все бы было не почём.
                 Ничего б не делал я, не ругали бы меня.
                 Нет на свете лучше дела, чем лежать весь день без дела. (Ложится на бок)
Звучит музыка, появляется Царь.
Царь       Эх, тряхну я стариной, пусть завидует любой.
                 Я заборы крашу, чтобы стало краше.
                 Будет мне царю почёт и молва кругом пойдет.
                 Царь мол не бездельник, большой он рукодельник.
Вовка      Эй, царь –господин, что работаешь один?
                 Царям не полагается с этим слуги справятся.
Царь        Ты малец от куда сам, чтоб советовать царям,
                 Царь обязан потрудиться, чтоб совсем не облениться
Вовка      Ну, какой ты царь тогда, коль работаешь всегда.
Царь       Ты, хоть молод, но ленив и к тому же ты болтлив
                 Был бы ты уже большой, сразу б голову долой.
                 Слуги, эй сюда ступайте и указ мой зачитайте!
(царь садится на место, выходят под музыку слуги)
Слуги    Кто не трудиться, но ест – для того не место здесь
               Всех бездельников болтливых и ленивых 
               Прогонять из царства вон! Вот вам царский здесь закон!
(хватают Вовку и уводят под руки)
Ведущая Ну, вот все гости собрались! А дзе же лиска-Алиска?
(под музыку появляется кот) 
Лиса        Где, этот бездельник кот, что-то долго не идёт 
(под музыку появляется кот) 
Лиса        Это что еще за чудо и взялось оно откуда?
Кот          Это ж я, Базилио-кот меня каждый узнает!
Лиса        Ну, а это что такое, да и острое какое.
Кот          Ёлку надо мне спилить, себе праздник подарить. А спилю-ка я эту ёлку.
Лиса        От котов так мало толку. 
Ведущая  Стойте, не ругайтесь, у нас сегодня праздник – колядные вечерки.
Кот          А я и не знал!
Лиса       Объявление об этом напечатано в газетах.
Кот         Я газеты не читал и чуть-чуть не опоздал.
                Надо мне разбойников позвать. Они будут танцевать.
Танец разбойников.
Вядучая  Ну вось усе нашыя госці сабраліся. Зараз пойдзем да бабы Ягі на пірагі.
Голос з-зала “Не, яшчэ не усе”
Пад музыку уваходзіць цыган з казлом.
Цыган    А ці шырокія сцены, каб нас пачаставаць?
                А ці добрыя людзі, каб нас пачаставаць?
Вядучая А чаго вас частаваць? А гэта, хто такі?
Цыган    Гэта мой вучоны конь! Глядзіце у вачах агонь.
                Разумее усе з поуслова, дзевы бачалі такога?
Вядучая Дык ён, ледзве стаіць!
Цыган    Гэта у яго баляць ногі, з дальняй дарогі.
                А так у яго паходка – як у моры лодка! (паказвае паходку)
Вядучая Дык ён ужо падае! Что з ім рабіць?
Цыган    А ён можа араці, можа шчасця нагадаці
Вядучая А рагамі забадаці! Гэта ж не конь, а казёл?
Цыган    Ну, няхай сабе казёл, але ж глянь, які арол!
                 Зараз з вамі ён згуляе, вашых дзетак забадае!
Гульня  з казлом
Казёл     Ду-ду-ду, я казёл-барада.
               Ду-ду-ду пабег у вёску,
               Ду-ду-ду купіу косу.
Дзеці      А нашто коса?
Казёл     Каб сена касіць!
Дзеці      А нашто сена?
Казёл     Каб каровак карміць
Дзеці       А нашто кароукі ?
Казёл      А каб малачко даіць.
Дзеці       А нашто малочко?
Казёл      А каб дзяцей паіць!
Дзеці       А нашто тыя дзеткі?
Казёл      А каб іх лавіць…(ловіць дзяцей)  (у канцы ён падае)
Цыган    Ай, што вы нарабілі. Майго казла пагублі.
Вядучая Можа даць козліку сала?
Казёл      Сала будзе мала!
Вядучая Можа хочаш меду?
Казёл      Мёд не ел я з роду.
Вядучая Так цукерак мода даць!
Казёл      Трохі хай павесяляць! А на рожанькі-два прожанькі.
Вядучая Трэба угасціць каляднічкау. Вось вам нашыя гасцінцы.
Цыган з казлом уходзяць пад музыку.
Вядучая Хутка праляцеу час, зараз пойдзем з вамі да бабы Ягі у госці…
                А можа пагукаем ізбушку бабы Ягі да нас, яна і пачастуе нас пірагамі.
Дзеці      Цып-цып! Пад музыку выходзіць ізбушка на курьіх ножках і частуе дзяцей.
Вядучая Сею вам пшаніцу, каб заўжды на стале была хлеба паляніца.(сыпле зерне)
                Сею вам квасолю, каб была добрай да вас ваша доля.
                 А на гэтай мове бывайце здаровы.
                Жывіце ў раскошы, майце торбу грошаў.
                Усяго даволі. А бяды- ніколі!
                 Усім дзякуй! Да пабачэння! Калядоўшчыкі пад вяселую музыку ўходзяць.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*8 Сакавіка
Сцэнарый свята для дзяцей старэйшай групы*

Гучыць музыка (грамзапіс). Дзеці заходзяць у залу, зручна рассаджваюцца і пачынаюць рыхтаваць падарункі для матуль. Як быццам незнарок у залу ўваходзіць вядучая.

Вядучая. Цікава паглядзець, што тут адбываецца, я пастаю, паназіраю. Дзеці спяваюць песню "Сёння свята нашых мам" Р. Пукста.

Дзеці. Мы сёння будзем віншаваць нашых мам і бабулек са святам.
Вядучая. Добры дзень, мае даражэнькія! А чым гэта вы тут займаецеся?
Дзеці. Мы рыхтуемся да свята мам і бабуль. Робім для іх падарункі. Вось бачыце, якія?
Дзеці (па чарзе). Я малюю, а я вышываю...
Дзяўчынка.
А я прачнуся рана,
Калі яшчэ ўсе спяць,
Каб роднай, мілай маме
Пралесачак нарваць.
Першы хлопчык.
I я нарву пралесак
I песеньку сваю
Прыгожай самай, самай
Я мамачцы спяю.
Другі хлопчык.
Спяю пра сіні ранак,
Пра сонца і расу.
Маёй любімай маме
Пралескі прынясу.
Вядучая. Ну, тады збірайцеся хутчэй, мае даражэнькія.
Дзеці.
Праўда, праўда, не ўтрываць,
Пойдзем кветачкі шукаць.
Вядучая.
А вось вам у дарогу
I хлеба акрайчык,
I дудка-весялуха.
Да пабачэння, дзеткі!
Пад музыку дзеці ідуць па зале, прыходзяць на "лясную палянку".

Вядучая. 
I ад роднага парога
У свет іх вывела дарога.
Вось ідуць яны паволі
Сцежкай, што віецца ў полі,
Раптам каля ручайка
Дзеці ўбачылі шпака,

Дзеці спяваюць песню "Прыляцелі шпакі", муз. П. Падкавырава.
Некалькі дзяцей выконваюць танец шпакоў.
Дзеці.
Даражэнькія шпакі,
Адкажыце, калі ласка,
Ці прачнуліся на ўзгорку
Яснавокія пралескі?
Шпакі.
Засумавалі кветачкі,
Засумавалі нездарма.
Хмарка неба засланіла,
Сонейка тры дні няма.
Трэба сонейка знайсці —
Кветачкам дапамагчы.
Дзеці.
А ці не можаш ты сказаць,
Дзе нам сонейка шукаць?
Шпак.
Вось Сарока тут стракоча недалёка,
А яна заўсёды рада
Усім даваць свае парады.
Некалькі дзяцей прыселі пад елачку, а ўсе астатнія пачынаюць гульню "Сарока".
Дзеці (ідуць па кругу). 
Чэ, чэ, чэ, Сарока!
А дзе была?
Сарока. Далёка!
Дзеці.
На прыпечку сядзела,
Далёка глядзела,
Кашку варыла,
Дзетак карміла.
Сарока. 
Гэтаму дала, (4 разы)
А гэтаму не дала.
Ён па ваду не хадзіў,
Цеста не мясіў.
Селі, паелі, (дзеці прыселі)
Крыху пасядзелі,
Шух, шух, шух —
Паляцелі!
Сарока падлятае да дзяцей.
А куды вы, дзіцяняткі,
Ідзяце адны, без маткі?
Дзеці.
Мы ідзём па белым свеце —
Сонейка тры дні не свеціць,
Ці не можаш падказаць,
Дзе яго нам адшукаць?
Сарока.
Пакуль сонца не відно,
Я не знаю, дзе яно.
Можа, ў Вожыка спытаць,
Дзе яго вам адшукаць?
Выходзіць Вожык, іграючы на дудцы.
Дзеці. 
Да цябе прыйшлі здалёку,
Ці не можаш ты сказаць,
Дзе нам сонейка шукаць?
Вожык.
За гарой
Вечаровай парой,
Дзе абрыў навіс круты,
Ходзіць месяц залаты.
Ён бывае ў той старонцы,
Дзе шукаць вам трэба сонца.
Выходзіць Месяц.
Месяц. 
Вы паспелі ў самы раз.
Той знаходзіць, хто шукае;
Сонца ў хмарках спачывае.
Месяц запрашае ўсіх у карагод і вядзе змейкаю па зале. Выходзіць Сонейка. Выбягаюць дзяўчынкі-хмаркі. Яны спачатку калышуць Сонейка, потым накрываюць яго і садзяцца вакол.
Дзеці.
Сонца-сонейка, уставай
I цяпло-святло нам дай.
Каб сягоння на узлеску
Распусціліся пралескі.
Моцна Сонейка заснула.
Як яго нам разбудзіць?
Трэба ветра папрасіць!
Усе дзеці пачынаюць дзьмухаць. Хмаркі разбягаюцца, але Сонейка не прачынаецца. Каб разбудзіць Сонейка, дзеці вырашаюць сыграць на музычных інструментах. Гучыць музыка.
Сонейка.
Хто іграе пад акном?
Хто грукоча тут кійком?
Дзеці.
Сонца-сонейка, уставай
I цяпло-святло нам дай.
Каб сягоння на узлеску
Распусціліся пралескі.
Сонца.
Хмарка чорная хавала
Ад усіх мяне тры дні,
I гайдала, і люляла,
I казала: "Спі, засні".
Спаць мне хочацца яшчэ,
Як жа сон сагнаць з вачэй?
Вядучая.
Трэба Сонейка памыць,
Кожны знае, што-рабіць.
Дзеці "мыюць" і ўпрыгожваюць Сонейка.
Вядучая.
Сонца весела смяецца,
Сталі ўсе на Сонцы грэцца...
Сонца.
Зноў па вызваленых нівах,
Па лугах, лясах шумлівых
Лёгкай я іду хадою,
Абуджаю ўсё жывое.
Траўку з глебы выпускаю,
Ліст бярозы распускаю.
Дзе ні йду я — гляньце, дзеткі! —
Распускаюцца пралескі!
Дзяўчынкі выконваюць танец "Пралескі і сонейка".
Вядучая.
Зялёныя елачкі
Спалі на узлеску.
А сваю галоўку
Узняла пралеска.
Тоненькую ножку
3-пад пярынкі белай
На зямлю пралеска
Ставіла нясмела.
Сонца.
Зорачка лясная,
3 новым нараджэннем
Я цябе вітаю.
Вядучая.
I, пачуўшы гэта,
Дзеці закрычалі.
Дзеці.
Мы цябе, пралеска, усю зіму чакалі!
Выбягаюць усе дзеці і спяваюць песню "Пралескі" Л. Мурашкі.
Першае дзіця.
Маю маму, добрую такую,
Я са святам слаўным павіншую.
I так шчыра, моцна пацалую.
I прамоўлю ласкавае слоўца —
Мамачка засвеціцца, як сонца.
Другое дзіця.
Не пайду гуляць я сёння —
Бабка хворая мая. 
Ёй ніхто на белым свеце
Не паможа лепш, чым я.
У дзень свята веснавога,
Каб ёй стала найляпшэй,
Я кажу ад сэрца шчыра:
Папраўляйся найхутчэй.
Дзеці ўручаюць матулям і бабулям свае падарункі. Пасля выконваюць танец па выбару ці заканчваюць свята музычнай гульнёй.

Таццяна КАВАЛЁВА, музычны кіраўнік ясляў-сада № 526 Мінска.
Вера ЧАМРУКОВА, музычны кіраўнік ясляў-сада № 498 Мінска.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*ДЗЕНЬ  МАЦІ*

Мэта:	выхаваць у навучэнцаў светлае пачуццё любові і павагі да жанчыны, маці, удасканальваць маральна-этычную культуру дзяцей, развіваць творчасць і ініцыятыву вучняў, садзейнічаць праяўленню індывідуальнасці кожнага дзіцяці.

Абсталяванне:

Ход мерапрыемства

1 вяд.	Мама, мамачка, матуля…-наймілагучнейшыя, найдаражэйшыя словы на свеце. Што можа быць больш святым, чым імя маці? Для любога з нас: дзіцяці, падлетка,юнака, пасівелага дарослага – маці – самы родны, самы дарагі чалавек на зямлі, які даў нам жыццё.

2 вяд.	Таму вельмі правільна і справядліва, што ў Беларусі, як і ў шмат якіх іншых краінах свету, з 1996 году дзень 14 кастрычніка зацверджаны як Дзень маці.

1 вяд.	Дзень маці супадае з вялікім народным і царкоўным святам Пакроваў.
Як тлумачыць праваслаўная царква, Пакровы – пакрывала Божай маці, якая абараніла людзей ад бяды…

2вяд.	І нашыя маці гатовыя на самыя неверагодныя ахвяры дзеля шчасця сваіх дзяцей. Маці не проста любіць сваё дзіця, слабое і дужае, прыгожае і не прыгожае, спакойнае і краклівае, маці разумее яго ў шчасці і у горы, ў смутку і радасці, калі жыццё жорстка абыходзіцца з ім.
	А зараз паслухайце верш “Мамачка”
Мамачка, матулечка
Так радасна з табой!
Самая ласкавая,
Люблю я голас твой.

Сонейка маё.
Зорачка мая!
Песеньку табе
Праспяваю я.

Мамачка, матулечка,
Так весела з табой!
Свята мне прыносіш ты 
Усмешкай маладой.

Сонейка маё,
Зорачка мая!
Кветачку табе
Намалюю я.

1 вяд.	Маці – працаўніца, маці – карміліца. Маці – заступніца. У цяжкія хвіліны сагравае промнямі сваёй любові, свеціцькалі цёмна, грэе, калі холадна, аддае апошні кавалак, калі голадна, заклывае грудзьмі, калі насцігае смяротная небяспека.

	Гучыць песня “Маці”

2 вяд.	Ад разлукі сум, ад разлукі баліць сэрца маці. У народзе гавораць: “Што больш мяккае, чым пух?- сэрца маці, што больш цвёрдае чым камень?- серца маці” а таксама ў маці самыя ласкавыя рукі, якія умеюць усё.

	Гучыць песня “Матуліны рукі”

Гучыць верш “Свята мам”

Сёння свята нашых мам.
Прыйдуць мамы ў госці к нам
Мы ўсім класам іх чакалі, 
Падарункі рыхтавалі.

Хто карціну маляваў,
Хто хусціну вышываў,
Кожнай маме - падарунак,
Кожнаў маме - пацалунак.

Павіншуем жа сваіх
Мама любімых дарагіх.
Дружна песню заспяваем,
Дружна шчасця пажадаем.

Конкурс з шарыкамі:	Хлопчыкам раздаюцца надзіманыя  шарыкі, на якіх яны павінны намаляваць прыгожы твар дзяўчынкі, у каго як атрымаецца, і завязаць на яго хустачку. У каго хутчэй атрымаецца, той і пераможца конкурсу.

Конкурс “Прыбяры хутчэй сяброўку”	на сцэну запрашаюцца пары, хлопчыкі з дзяўчатамі. Хлопцам даецца розная адзежа жаноцкая і яны павінны адзець кожны сваю дзяўчыну, хто хутчэй і прыгажэй адзене тая пара і перамагае. 	

Склала сцэнар да свята мам Вайтовіч Алена.

----------

solnet (01.01.2019)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Свята 8 сакавіка*

Вядучы. Добры дзень, паважаныя госці! Добры дзень, шаноўныя матулі і бабулі! Наша віншаванне прысвечана менавіта вам!
Песня. “Пралеска”

Вядучы.
Ёсць дзень такі ў сакавіку,
Ёсць дзень такі ў прыроды весняй:
Ён вельмі рады раўчуку,
Ён вельмі рады песням.

Ён сыпле сонечным святлом –
Настрой знікае змрочны,
Ён зазірае ў кожны дом,
Дзень гэты – дзень святочны.

Пралескі ля сцяжын лясных
Сустрэць гатоў усмешкай,
Лядзяш, бы градуснік вясны,
Пад пахаю застрэшка.

А сонца ў вокны промні шле,
Наўсцяж гусцее просінь.
Праменьчык слізгануў па шкле –
І вывеў лічбу 8.

1 вучань.
Светлы месяц сакавік
Светлым дням вядзе падлік.
Як два сонцы – лічба 8
Кветкі ўдзячнасці прыносім.

Мамін дзень – жаданы самы!
Сонца, мыйся даясна!
Ад усмешкі любай мамы.
Пачынае шлях вясна!

Вучань.
А мая бабуля казкі любіць
Баяць – гаварыць,
Цэлы вечар будзеш слухаць,
Сон не здолее змарыць.
Безліч казак бабка знае,
Іх заўжды ахвотна бае.

Вядучы.
І таму шануюць дзеці
Сваіх бабак нездарма,
Бо для іх нікога ў свеце
Ласкавейшага няма.

Для ўсіх бабуль гучыць песня “Ехаў Ясь на кані”

Вядучы. 8 сакавіка – першае вясновае свята. Свята зямлі і сонца. А якое ж свята абыходзіцца без прыпевак? Святочныя прыпеўкі гучаць для вас.

Вядучы. Матулі вас любяць і галубяць, клапоцяцца аб тым, каб вы былі прыгожа апранутыя, накормленыя, здаровыя. А што ж робіце вы, каб вашы матулі часцей усміхаліся, радаваліся за вас, сваіх дзетачак.

Вучань.
Я сягоння тры пяцёркі
Пастараўся, атрымаў,
Каб у дзень святочны толькі
Мама радаснай была.

Дзённік раніцай вазьму я,
Падыду да мамачкі:
Мама! Любая! Віншую!
Вось мой падаруначак.

Вучань.
Я абед варыць вучуся,
Працаваць я не лянюся.
І калі гатуе мама,
Памагаю ёй таксама.

Мыю посуд і прыборы,
Рэжу сыр і памідоры.
За цыбулю не бяруся,
Бо расплакацца баюся.

Вас вітае група “Гномікі”

2 вучань.
Кто пришёл ко мне с утра?
Мамочка.
Кто сказал: “Вставать пора”?
Мамочка.
Кашу кто успел сварить?
Мамочка.
Чаю в пиалу налить?
Мамочка.
Целый дом один подмёл?
Мамочка.
Кто цветы в саду нарвал?
Мамочка.
Кто меня поцеловал
Мамочка.

3 вучань.
Всё на свете мама может,
Нет её милей дороже,
Я без мамы не могу,
Увижу маму, к ней бегу.

5 вучань.
Маміны рукі сардэчныя, смелыя.
Маміны рукі самыя ўмелыя.
Маміны рукі – рукі шчаслівыя.
Маміны рукі заўсёды цярплівыя.
Маміны рукі самыя светлыя.
Маміны рукі самыя ветлыя.

Песня “Слава маміным рукам”

Вядучы.
Матуля – саму дарагі чалавек для кожнага.
Нездарма ж у народзе кажуць:
Пры сонейку цёпла – пры мамачцы добра.
Нідзе няма лепш, як у сваёй маці.
Шануй тату і маці: другіх не знойдзеш.

Вучань.
Мама мая добрая такая,
Мама мая проста залатая!
А ўжо так мяне матулька любіць!
Кожны раз і песціць і галубіць!
І да сэрца горне, і мілуе,
І так шчыра, моцна пацалуе,
І прамовіць ласкавае слоўца,
І сама засвеціцца як сонца.

Песня “Наша с папой песенка”

Вядучы.
У гэты святочны дзень хочацца павіншаваць бабуль.

Вучань.
Бабкі лепшае няма,
Як мая у цэлым свеце.
Не крычыць яна дарма,
Ласкаю прывеціць.

Звяжа цёплыя пальчаткі
Мне на Новы год.
А калі спячэ аладкі –
Скачуць самі ў рот.

Вучань.
У бабулі маёй рукі лоўкія,
У бабулі маёй песні доўгія.
Разматае клубок з новай казкаю,
Прыйдзе хітры каток, трэцца ласкаю.

Вядучы.
8 сакавіка – міжнародны жаночы дзень. У гэты дзень мы усхваляем жанчыну. Маці, жонку, каханую, калегу.

Жанчына прыгожая – цёплае лета.
Жанчына прыгожая – слодыч вады.
Жанчына прыгожая – песень куплеты,
Жанчына прыгожая – увосень сады.
Жанчына прыгожая – сэрцу зацішша,
Жанчына прыгожая – добры настрой,
Жанчына прыгожая – мараў узвышша.
Жанчына прыгожая – шчасця напой.
Паважаныя жанчыны! Будзьце заўсёды прыгожымі, добрымі, мілымі. Кажуць самая магутная вада ў свеце – жаночыя слёзы. Няхай яны льюцца толькі ад радасці. Прыміце нашы шчырыя віншаванні і падарункі.

----------

елена михайловна (19.12.2019)

----------


## Vera1983

> 8 Сакавіка
> Сцэнарый свята для дзяцей старэйшай групы


Ой! Как приятно увидеть свой сценарий, да ещё на роднай мове. Я про него и забыла. Хотя журнал со сценарием храню, так сказать документ. Светлана - спасибо!

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## ольга Исакова

Здравствуйте Девочки! На прошлой неделе проводила праздник Гуканне вясны,предлагаю свой сценарий,ИЗВИНИТЕ за ошибки,я бел.язык не изучала (учила латышский)...
*«Гуканне  вясны»*
Задачы:
-	Узбагачать мову дашкольнiкау творамi беларускага фальклору.
-	Заахвочвать мауленне дзяцей на беларускай мове у працэсе запамiнання заклiчак, беларускiх народных  гульняу.
-	Выхоувать павагу да гiсторыi i культуры роднаго края праз  знаемства з  беларускiм народным святам «Гуканне вясны».
-	Выклiкать у дзяцей вяселы настрой, спрыяць развiццю творчай асобы дзiцяцi.


Гучыть музыка, у залу уваходзять дзецi i cадзяцца.

Вядучы:                  Шумiць, гудзе – Вясна iдзе
Шчасце i радасць людзям нясе!
               Дзецi, а цi  ведаеце вы, як завецца вясновае свята? У народзе яго называюць  
гуканне Вясны, або Вяснянка. Вяснянкамi звалicя песнi, якiмi дзецi i дарослыя сустракалi вясну. Дзецi  першымi  выходзiлi на узгорак i заклiкалi яе: Вясна-чараунiца, Вясна – сонейка. Да яе надыходу бабулi i матулi пяклi cмачныя кулiчыкi, булачкi. Яны былi падобныя на птушачак. Дзецi паднiмалi сваiх птушак да сонейка i заклikалi вясну. 

1.	Цi хутка ж ты, жаданы час
Вясна – красна iдзi да нас
Сагрэй ты нас, цяплом абвей
Iдзi вясна, iдзi хутчэй!
2.	Ой вясна, вясна
Ды як ты красна!
Мы табе спяваем
Цябе сустракаем!
3.	Сонейка, сонейка
Выглянi у акенца
Чакаюць цябе дзеткi
Дзеткi – малалеткi
4.	Вясна, вясна красная
Прыйдзi вясна ясная
Прыйдзi да нас хутчэй
Сонейкам усiх абагрэй!

КАРАГОД « Мы вясну гукаем» (музыкальный серпантин стр 130)
Мы вясну чакаем, мы вясну гукаем:
-	Прыходзь, вясна! Прыходзь, вясна!
З ручайком бурлiвым, з рэчкай гаманлiвай:
-	Прыходзь, вясна! Прыходзь, вясна!
З песняю – вяснянкай, з сонейкам уранку:
-	Прыходзь, вясна! Прыходзь, вясна!

Вядучы: Паслухайце як птушкi радуюцца вясне ( фонограмма голосов птиц)
                 Давайце з вамI перетварымся у птушак.

КАРАГОД « К нам iзноу прыйшла вясна»  (музыкальные тропинки стр.26)
К нам iзноу прыйшла вясна, скачуць птушкi да цямна
Аж калышацца лужок: прыг ды скок, прыг ды скок.
Трэба хвосцiк распушыць, трэба тварык нам памыць
Потым лапкi – на бачок: прыг ды скок, прыг ды скок.
Мы – танцоры – птушаняты, вельмi дружныя рабяты
Пойдзем круг яшчэ разок: прыг ды скок, прыг ды скок


1.	Як сады зазелянелi 
Зашумелi   ручаi
К нам з-за мора прыляцелi
Два вяселыя шпакi
2.	Аглядзелi дом навокал:
Зверху, знiзу i з бакоу –
I прыемна i высока
Чым не дача для шпакоу?
3.	Паляжылi трау, саломкi
Ложак выслалi пушком
Цэлы дзень iх голас звонкi
Весялiць птушыны дом.

АРКЕСТР____________________________________

Вядучы: Добра, весяла у нас. Дле ж мы усе жадаем сустрэцца з Вясной – красной. Давайте яе паклiчам разам. Я начну яе гукать, а вы як «рэха» паутараць:
Вясна – красна прыходзь да нас
Мы цябе гукаем, мы цябе чакаем
(Гучыть фанаграма, уваходзiць Вясна)

Вясна: Хто мяне гукае? Хто у госцI запрашае?
              Прывiтанне любыя дзецi
               Чакаюць мяне усе на свеце.

Вядучы: Вясна – красна, што ты нам прынесла?
Вясна: Я вам дам жменю ячменю, жыта карыта, мерку пшанiцы
              Вады з крынiцы, птушкам пачастунак
               Дачушкам – падарунак! Сынкам – пацешку!
Вядучы: А нам?
Вясна: А вам – усмешку! Насiце, хвалiцеся, з усiмi дзялiцеся!
Вядучы: Вялiкi  дзякуй! А мы цябе вянок спляцем.

ТАНЕЦ    «З ВЯНКОМ»

Вясна: А зараз паспрабуйце адгадаць мае загадкi. Яны пра птушак, якiя жывуць на Беларусi.

•	Доугая шыя, чырвоныя боты
Белы ды шэры iдзе уздоуж балота    (Бусел)
•	Тут лапоча, там стракоча, усе навiны ведаць хоча
Гэта птушка белабока – балбатлiвая…..(Сарока )
•	Хто на дрэве, на суку, клiча голасна: «Ку-ку»   (Зазюля)
•	Шэранькая птушка па двары гуляе
Крошкi збiрае, «Чык-чырык – спявае»   ( Верабей)

ГУЛЬНЯ  «Верабей»
-     Хто на сонейку сядзиць, грэе свае ножкi?
-	Гэта шэры верабей, ен азябнуу трошкi.
-	Сыплю я для вераб еу зерняткi i крошкi
-	Прыляцелi б мы да вас, да баiмся кошкi.

Вясна: Вось як добра мы з вамi павесялiлicя. Бывайце здаровы дзецi. Спявайце, у родныя гульнi гуляйце, пра мяне Вясну не забывайце, да часцей мяне клiкайце да сябе у госцi. А на развiтанне я вас хочу пачаставаць.

----------


## lukshurik

ГУКАННЕ ВЯСНЫ – 2012
Скамарох 1
Гэй, народ!
Збірайся ў карагод!
Скамарох 2
Гэй, народ!
Вясна ля варот!
Скамарох 1
 А цi ведаеце вы, дзецi,  як завецца вясновае свята? 
Скамарох 2
У народзе яго называюць  гуканне Вясны, або Вяснянка. Вяснянкамi звалicя песнi, якiмi дзецi i дарослыя сустракалi вясну.  Да яе надыходу бабулi i матулi пяклi cмачныя кулiчыкi, булачкi, якiя былi падобныя на птушачак. Дзецi паднiмалi сваiх птушак да сонейка i заклikалi вясну. 
Скамарох 1
Вось i мы сёння з вамi сабраліся,  каб гукаць у наш край вясну-красну.
Свята песняй сустракаем,
Мы Вясну - красну   гукаем!
                         КАРАГОД « МЫ ВЯСНУ ГУКАЕМ»
Скамарох 1
Прыдзі, прыдзі, Вясна!.
Прыдзі, прыдзі, Красна!
Скамарох 2
Прыдзі ў дзіцячы сад —
Кожны будзе рад.
Усе разам з дзецьмi
Ау-ау, гукаем,
Вясну заклікаем.
                         (Звучит музыка, выходит Леший)
Леший: 
Ой, ё – ёй, раскричались! Весну им давай! Нет  вашей Весны, мы её с Бабусенькой – Ягусенькой в лесу спрятали, да под замок посадили. А ключики-то, вот они (показывает).  Вы тут веселитесь, да играйте, а Весну и не ждите.
Скоморох 1
 Дети, а что же мы делать будем? Давайте, попробуем развеселить Лешего. 
Скоморох 2
Леший, если мы с тобой поиграем, ты вернёшь нам Весну?
Леший
А как это поиграете? Сколько я в лесу живу, никто никогда со мной не играл.
Скоморох 1
А мы тебя научим.
                                    Игра с Лешим.
               (дети идут на Лешего, сужая круг)
Дети:
Леший, Леший, где ты был?
Леший:
На болоте.
Дети:
Что делал?
Леший:
Траву рвал!
Дети:
Где ты её дел?
Леший: 
Под пень положил!
Дети:
А кто её украл?
Леший:
Зайцы!
Дети:
А кто их догонял?
Леший:
Леший!  (Леший догоняет детей, они бегут на свои места)
Леший:
Какая весёлая игра, мне очень понравилась. Буду теперь в лесу, с зайцами играть.
Скоморох 1
Ну что, Леший, отдавай  нам ключи.
Леший:
Ой, нет, не могу я так сразу отдать
Надо мне вам ещё загадки загадать.
А загадки будут про птиц, которые живут в Белоруссии.
Длинная шея
Красные боты,
Белый и серый
Идёт вдоль болота (АИСТ)
Всю ночь летает
Мышек добывает
А  днём, спит в дупле (СОВА)
Тут стрекочет, там стрекочет
Все новости знать она хочет
Это птица белобока
Болтливая – (СОРОКА)
Скоморох 2
Ну а теперь-то ты вернёшь нам Весну?
Леший:
Нет.  Но,  вам могу я подсказать.  Надо дружно станцевать. 
Скоморох 1
Ну что ребята, будем с вами танцевать?
                       ТАНЕЦ «ВЕСНА КРАСНА ИДЁТ»
Скоморох 2
Ну что, Леший, понравилось тебе у нас?
Леший
Да, очень мне понравилось с вами, и играть, и танцевать.
Скоморох 1
Так верни нам Весну. Детям очень хочется, чтобы было тепло и светило солнышко.
Леший:
Хорошо, верну! Ждите!
Звонко песню запевайте
И весну свою встречайте.
                                         (ЛЕШИЙ УБЕГАЕТ)
Скомрох 2
Будзем разам мы спяваць? Ды  вясну-красну гукаць?
                       ПЕСНЯ «ЖАВАРОНАЧКI, ПРЫЛЯЦIЦЕ»
                                    (ВЫХОДИТ ВЕСНА)
Вясна: 
Хто мяне гукае? Хто у госцi запрашае?
 Прывiтанне любыя дзецi
 Чакаюць мяне усе на свеце.
 Скамарох 1
Вясна – красна, што ты нам прынясла?
 Вясна: 
Прынясла я,  жменю ячменю, жыта карыта, мерку пшанiцы
 Вады з крынiцы, птушкам пачастунак
 Малым дзеткам – падарунак.
 Скамарохi
 А нам?
 Вясна: 
А вам – усмешку! Насiце, хвалiцеся, з усiмi дзялiцеся!
                                       (звучит пение птиц)
Вясна:
Вы чуеце, дзецi, як  птушкi радуюца маяму прыходу 
 Давайце i мы з вамi перетварымся у птушак.
Ды пагуляем у гульню «Займi домiк»
                          ГУЛЬНЯ «ЗАЙМI ДОМIК»
Вясна:
Добра, дзецi, вы гулялi. А для вас, у мяне ёсць  падарункi.
                     (раздают детям бумажных птичек)
Вясна:
Надышла пара нам развітацца. Бывайце здаровы, спявайце, у розныя гульнi гуляйце,  лецейка краснае чакайце, а пра мяне, Вясну, не забывайце.
                                (ВЕСНА УХОДИТ)
Скамарох 1  
Вясну сустрэлi!
Скамарох 2
Весялiлiся ды песнi пелi!
Оба скамароха: 
А наша свята, скончылася.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (24.03.2016)

----------


## ОЛЕЧКА90

СВЯТА ЧАЮ I МЁДУ

/Да пачатку свята ў фае працуе выстава мёду.                                             Спадары Чаёўна і Мядок запрашаюць гасцей./
Чаёўна: Прывітанне добрым людзям!
Мядок:  Сёння свята для вас будзе!
Чаёўна: Мы ўсіх сардэчна просім,
Мядок:  Завітаць да нас у госці. 
Чаёўна: Увага, увага!Адкрываецца вясёлае гулянне!
Мядок:  Дарагіх гасцей, чакае шмат падзей!
Чаёўна: Тут патрэбна весяліцца,
                Смачнага чайку напіцца!
Мядок:  Чай грузінскі, чай індыйскі,
                Чай цэйлонскі – ўсё для вас!
Чаёўна: Пакаштуйце, госці нашы, стане горача ўраз!
Мядок:  Чай для ўсіх – зусім не казка! Ад хваробы ўратуе!
Чаёўна: Паспрабуйце калі ласка: Чай здароўе загартуе!
Мядок:  А каб вы не сумавалі, будзем пець і танцаваць!
Чаёўна: Чаю з мёдам выпіваць, падарункі раздаваць.
Мядок:  Мы наладзілі тут свята,
                Каб усім вам даказаць:
Чаёўна: Чай – бадзёрасць, чай і сіла!
Мядок:  Хто не ведаў – будуць знаць!
                        /Гучыць музычны Выхад Чаёўна і Мядка/

Мядок:  (спявае) Дзе мы едзем, дзе мы йдзем,
                             Свята не мінаем…
                             Дзе заедзем, дзе зайдзем – 
                             Там і пагуляем!

Чаёўна:  Ай, не смяшы ты людзей!

Мядок:   Маўчы, баба, я гэта свята чаю і мёду даўно чакаў, аж з паза той зімы!

Чаёўна: Відаць, рабіць няма чаго?

Мядок:  Рабіць! Усё рабіць ды рабіць, а адпачываць калі? Я што,не маю права на         адпачынак?

Чаёўна:  Маеш, маеш… распетушыўся!

Мядок:   Прыкусі кажу баба язык! Я вось тут цэлую праграму падрыхтаваў.

Чаёўна:   Ага, падрыхтаваў! І калі гэта ты паспеў?

Мядок:   Дурная праца не  хітрая.  Паспеў, свята ўсёж такі!

Чаёўна:  І каму твая праграма патрэбна?
               Вось мае баранкі – іншая справа. Во, глядзі. (Крычыць) Баранкі! Каму     баранкі? Свежыя! Хатнія! Каму за грошы, каму за даляры.

Мядок:   За гро - о- шы, за даля-я-ры-ы… Думай, што ты гаворыш! Ты ж на свята прыйшла, а не проста на базар. Давай з людзьмі па-людску.

Чаёўна:   Як гэта, за дарам, ці што?

Мядок:   Як, як… Я ж казаў табе, што праграму загатовіў.

Чаёўна:   Ат… рабі што хочаш! (сядае).

Мядок:   Во! Як баба замаўкае, тады аж душа спявае. А вы людцы добрыя,  паспявайце разам з з нашай Волечкай.

/Музычны нумар/
Вольга Эўтух – “Смачны мёдзік”

(Выходзіць Чаёўна з кубачкам чаю, за ёю Мядок)
Чаёўна: Чай і раніцай, і днём
                І ў вечары мы п’ём.
                Чай патрэбна нам усім!
                І старым і маладым.

Мядок:  Чай з мядочкам папівайце
                І здароўе папраўляйце.
                Першы лекар – чай і мёд.
                Абароніць без хвароб.

Чаёўна: Слухай, Мядок! Ці гэта мне здаецца, ці не… Вось адкажыце мне, што гэта    ўмяне ў руках? (трымае у руцэ блінок)Гэта не проста блінок, гэта скарбніца вясёлых загадак, іх тут хопіць да самага рання. А хто адгадае мае загадкі, той аірымае смачную аладку, якая надасць моцы і бадзёрасці. 

                 Значыць будзем забаўляцца і блінамі частавацца. За вялікі блін як сонца,               трэба працаваць бясконца. Я загадаю загадку для дзяўчынак, беларускіх малайчынак!

Мядок:  А я буду для хлапцоў, беларускіх малайцоў!

Чаёўна: У небе дзіра, у зямлі дзіра, а па сярэдзіне: агонь і вада. (Самавар)
                Трымай блінок, кладзі ў раток.

Мядок:  Белы як снег, салодкі я к мёд. (Цукар) 
                Адгадаў, ну, малайчына!Паглядзіце: во, хлапчына!

Чаёўна: А цяпер адгадайце,без чаго чалавек не сядзе мядку есці?(Без лыжкі)
                Атрымай пачастунак – смачны падарунак.

Мядок:  Возьмеш – чорна, нальеш – горка. Пан крычыць: “Смачна”, мужык        крычыць: “Гадка”. (Чай)
                За такую цяжкую загадку,атрымай прыгожую аладку.

Чаёўна: Чатыры дзяды стаяць, пад адным капелюшом. (Стол)
                Трымай блінец,каб быў маладзец.
                Мы загадкі ўсе адгадалі?

Мядок:  Пераможцаў усіх частавалі? А зараз будзем частаваць тых,хто блінца не     атрымаў!

Чаёўна:  Ой, Мядочак! Вунь глядзі, як раз і музыкі сюды накіроўваюцца, мабыць     заспяваць хочуць!
/Музычны нумар/
Дзіана Радзевіч – “Маленства край”

Гурт “Крыніца” – “Вясна на калочку”
“А ў полі дуб зялёны”

(Чаёўна прыгожа дэфіліруе па сцэне,у руцэ трымае люстэрка)
Чаёўна: Свет  - люстэрачка, скажы, ды ўсю праўду далажы! Хто на свеце ўсіх бялейшы, прыгажэйшы, ды святлейшы?

Мядок:  Ты, чаёўна!

Чаёўна:  (азіраючыся па баках)Ого-о-о!

Мядок:   Але без чаю духмянага, ты не будзеш румяная.

Чаёўна:  Дык ты са мной, мядок ты мой!А яшчэ разам з намі ____________
/Музычны нумар/
Алена Кучко – “А ты не бойся”
Кацярына Петрашэвіч – Музычная кампазіцыя

Мядок:  Людцы добрыя! Вы,Чаёўну маю не бачылі? От, гэтыя жанчыны! Ну, ды ладна… Вы лепш госцікі паслухайце і паглядзіце сюды. Сёння на свята, я прыпас усяго дужа багата: і мядочку, і бліночкаў,і чаю духмянага. Але ёсць у мяне такі тавар, які вы не знойдзеце ні на адным кірмашы. Паглядзіце і дзівіціся!
                 Ну,вось,на прыклад вам жанчынкі:
                 Калі цяжка дакумекаць, пра што гэта раніцай, пасля застолля, намагаецца сказаць вам муж… У мяне ёсць выдатны слоўнік (паказвае),пры дапамозе якога, вы зможаце перакласці любое мармытанне на людную мову.

                 Далей ідзем… Калі ў вашай хаце няма ніякіх прадуктаў, акрамя сякеры, то вам дапамогуць вось гэтыя рэцэпты народнай кулінарыі. (Другія стравы з сякеры)
                 Дзіцячы гаршчок! Для тых, у каго малагабарытныя кватэры, з ручкай унутры. А чаму з ручкай унутры? Туды то зойдзеш, а назад – як Бог дасць.
                 Асабліва для вас, жанчынкі, каб вы спакойнымі і не нарваваліся, бо ўсе хваробы ад нерваў – кот Васька, які ў дні авансу і палучкі вынюхае ўсе заначкі мужа. 
(з’яўляецца Чаёўна)
Чаёўна:  А што гэта ты тут робіш? Цікава…
                 Ты Мядок,    як на базары,развёў тут тары-бары!
                 У нас сур’ёзная праграма.
Мядок:   Ой Чаёўна,з кім мне толькі што давялося сустрэцца!
Чаёўна:  І с кім жа гэта?
Мядок:   З цыганкамі! Зтакімі прывабнымі!Кажуць калі яны песні пяюць ногі самі ў     пляс ідуць.
Чаёўна:  Чаёк з мёдам папіваем, цыганак дружна сустракаем.
Цыганка:Ну хто тут
                   хворы?Зараз усіх хуценька падлечым!

Вольга Эўтух – “Гадалка”.
Цыганка:Добрым людзям, мы рады будзем!
                  Добраму чалавеку вароты і самі расчыняюцца!
                  А я прыйшла да вас, каб сказаць,у любым узросце трэба гуляць.
                  Каб не згасла ў крыві маладосць, і што шчасце на свеце ёсць!
                  Што наперадзе будзе з вамі, скажуць карты без хлусні,
                  Ну, а мне за месца грошаў,пажадайце што і вы!

                  (Цыганка прапаноўвае выцягнуць карту глядачу.Адбываецца гаданне)

Цыганка: Трохі з вамі пагуляла, ды дзяўчатам пагадала.
                    Але ж трэба і развітацца.
                    Госцейкі не сумуйце!
                    Сабе шчасце падаруйце, 
                    Весяліцеся, спявайце,і здароўя  вам.Бывайце!
                                                  ( Музычны нумар)
Анна Петрашевіч – “Заплутавшее счастье”

Мядок:  Ну што Чаёўна, пазаймалася ты сваёй фізкультурай?

Чаёўна: Нічога не пазаймалася! Нейкага напою на зёлках мне цыганка   падсунула…Вось, цяпер дрэнна робіцца.

Мядок:  А табе даўно казаў: ні пі абы чаго!
                На вось, чайку з мядком пасмакуй,падлячыся!
                                     (Чаёўна каштуе чай)
                Ну, што?Лепей?

Чаёўна: Ой, лепей, лепей…Дзякуй табе мядочак.

Мядок:  Ну тады, Чаёўна, давай прапануем нашым госцікам, вельмі карысную    працэдуру, назва якой-“Смак-тэрапія”.
                Гэта працэдура сумяшчае ранішнюю прабежку, танцавальныя рухі і канешне    снеданне.

Чаёўна:  Запрашаем усіх жадаючых прыняць удзел у гэтай цудоўнай “ Смак- тэрапіі” 
                                Гульня “Смак – тэрапія”
	Зэдлік накрыты сурвэткай,на якой – 5 лыжак.
	Гучыць вясёлая музыка.Удзельнікі рухаюцца – танцуюць вакол.Калі музыка   сціхае – кожны удзельнік павінен схапіць лыжку.Той каму яе не хапіла,пакідае гульню,і гэтак далей.Апошні – пераможца,яму прыз.Кожнаму,хто выходзіць з гульні,уручаецца яблык,або блін. 
Чаёўна: Песня лечыць,а вада,зямля і паветра дапамагаюць.Хваробай,па вашым жаданні,можна лічыць усё,нават каханне,калі хочаш яго пазбавіцца.Паспяваў – і непатрэбнае пачуццё знікае.Запрашаю палячыцца.

\Музычны нумар\
В.Эўтух, А.Гулевіч,А.Гакуць – “Белая касыначка”

Мядок:  Паважаныя глядачы ! Пазабавілі мы вас ад душы !	
Чаёўна: Але час і меру знаць,ды на развітанне пажадаць :
Мядок:  Каб жылі вы,прыгажэлі.І багацце ў хаце мелі !
Чаёўна: Бяды,гора вы не зналі,чаёк з мёдам ужывалі.
Мядок:  А калі вас нешта засмучае,замінае сну,перавярніцеся на другі бок і скажыце сабе…
Разам:   Абы здароўе !  
Чаёўна:  І ўсё ў вас будзе добра!Да новых сустрэч,да новых дзён!                                              А вам ад нас – нізкі паклон.
\Музычны нумар\
Гурт “Крыніца” – “Добрым людзям”

----------

lorik_minsk (31.05.2022), SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## ОЛЕЧКА90

ДЕНЬ ПРАЦАУНIКОУ СЕЛЬСКАЙ ГАСПАДАРКI

/Зала святочна упрыгожана. Галоўны занавес закрыты. Гучыць музычная замалёўка.З’яўляецца суседка Томка./
Томка: Ой, ёй-ёй! Колькі народу! А чаго гэта вы тут? Га? Свята нейкае, ці               што? А я вось тут ішла… Ну, дык ішла я… А чаго і куды мя не чорт пацягнуў? Цікава! Да дому ісці не магла, бо толькі ад туль. На работу? Так сама неішла, а што там рабіць? Дык к уды я ішла? А мае ж в ыдаражэнькія! Успомніла! На свята я ішла. На свята працаўнікоў сельскай гаспадаркі.

Адкрываецца занавес.Гучыці песня у выкананні жаночага трыо.

1.	Г.Петрашэвіч, А.Гулевіч, В.Эўтух- “Наше сельское хозяйство”.

Томка: Як добра, што сёння свята: і людзей пабачым, і сябе пакажам. А вось каго-каго, а сваю суседачку, Зоську, ну точна тут убачу. А яна такая зайздросная, усё пра ўсіх ведаць хоча, хлопцаў да сябе маіх прываблівае. А вось і яна! Ну, і які гэта паравоз цябе сюды прывёз?

Зоська: Які прывёз, цябе не пытаўся. Я прыйшла сюды не твае байкі выслухваць, а каб паспяваць, патанцаваці і галоўных герояў нашага свята, першымі павіншаваць. Паважаныя камбайнёры, гонар нашай гаспадаркі. Хай поўняцца  шчасцем вашы дамы і добрым ураджаем радуюць палеткі. Для вас гучыць гэты музычны падарунак, у выкананні Вольгь Эўтух.

2.	Вольга Эўтух – “Рамонак”.

Зоська: Традыцыйным, на святах стала выступленне нашых таленавітых дзяцей. Паважыныя працаўнікі сельскай гаспадаркі. Яшчэ раз віншуем вас з прфесійным святам. Прыміце шчырыя словы удзячнасці за добрасумленную працу. Шчасця, здароўя і моцы на новыя здзяйсненні. Сваё музычнае віншаванне вам дорыць трыо “Вясёлка”.
3.	Трыо “Вясёлка”- “Как здорово”.

                                4.   “Зямля з блакітнымі вачамі”.


Томка: Глядзі зоська, якія сёння хлопцы сабралісь, здатныя і прыгожыя.

Зоська: Нешта не відаць!

Томка: Вазьмі вочы ў жменю! Глядзі, якія прывабныя, вельмі працавітыя і тэхніку любяць.

Зоська: І сапраўды. Нашы трактарысты і вадзіцелі – самы “цымус”. Са святам вас!

Томка: Няхай першай справай, для вас ўсё ж такі будзе сям’я, каханне, дзяўчаты, ну а тэхніка…

Зоська: А тэхніка пасля! А вас вітаюць гарныя дзяўчаты!

5.	Жаночая вак. Група “Крыніца” – “Ой,сад у двары”.

6.	“А ў полі дуб зялёны”.

Томка: Шчыра вітаем усіх працаўнікоў збожжа сушыльнага комплекса, якія працавалі і дзень,і ноч, не шкадуючы сваіх сіл, на “блага”  нашай гаспадаркі. Будзьце здаровы, грошай вам мора, шчасця да неба і шмат хлеба. Для вас цудоўныя песні і цудоўныя дзяўчаты.

7.	Іна Мілеўская – “Червона рута”.
8.	Валерыя Бабенка – “Капелькою неба”.
Зоська:  Ой, вельмі люблю я гэта свята, нашай прыгожай гаспадаркі, штогод хаджу. І Сяргейку свайго на гэтым свяце і знайшла. Цікава? Дык паслухайце,пакуль суседка не чуе, бо яна так сама закаханая ў яго. Іду я ўся такая каля крамы. Бачу, стаіць хлопец: малады, прыгожы, нечым на Кіркорава падобны, а гальштук у яго – на бок з’ехаўшы, відаць што свята чалавек добра адзначыў. Ну, я яму і кажу: “Нешта ты мужчынка гальштук не так начапіў”. Ну, і падчапіла. Да гэтуль адчапіць ніяк не магу.
               А для вас зараз выступіць маладая пара, якія так сама некалі падчапілі адзін аднаго і заўсёды разам. На Кіркорава ён не зусім падобны, але хто ведае, можа яны будучыя Пугачова і Галкін. А хто гэта, зараз убачыце…

9.	Аксана і Андрэй Гакуць – “Когда зима в душе пройдет”.

Томка:  З лірычнай тэмай, на сцэне абаяльная  Ганна Петрашэвіч

10.	 Ганна Петрашэвіч - “ Ивушка плакучая ”

Зоська: Працягвае нашу праграму

11.	Дзіана Радзевіч – “Оглянись”.


Томка:  Чулі людцы, яна Сяргейку падчапіла. Ён хутчэй мяне возьме, бо я лягчэйшая і спрытнейшая. Чаго не скажаш па табе, шэльма ты кудлатая.

Зоська: Я кудлатая? І хто абражае? Страшыдла ты насатае!

Томка: Насатая? А ты…. Жаба ты лупатая, вось ты хто!

Зоська: Можа і жаба, толькі царэўна… Ой, нешта мы ўвесь час з-за гэтых мужыкоў лаемся.

Томка: І сапраўды. Давай лепш песню паслухаем пра мужычка ды з гармонікам.

Зоська: Давай!

12.	 В. Эўтух і А. Гакуць – “Мужичок с гармошкой”.

Зоська: З песняй “Лялькі”, Вас вітае Карына Плёска.

13.	 Карына Плёска – «Лялькі».


Томка: На сцэне, дзіцячы танцавальны калектыў “Кропелькі”

14.	“Кропелькі” – “Танцуй, як мы”.

Томка:   Ну, і як жа твае ножкі танцорка, ці не папухлі? За кулісай так скакала,што думала падлога трэсне! Ой, глядзіце, дык яна ж сапе як той паравоз.

Зоська:  Нічога – нічога! Мне сваё сала насіць не цяжка, чаго не скажаш па табе! Сядзіш на адной вадзе ды лебядзе. Паглядзі якія нашы жанчыны – кава з малаком.

Томка:  Паважаныя аператары машыннага даення, жывёлаводы, працаўнікі жывёлагадоўчага комплекса. Ад шчырага сэрца, віншуем вас, з вашым прафесійным святам.

Зоська:  Жадаем вам бадзёрасці, аптымізму, веры ў лепшае. Для вас, букет з белых руж, даруе Ганна Петрашэвіч.

15.	 Ганна Петрашэвіч – “Букет из белых роз”.





Томка:   Зося, а ці адгадаеш ты маю загадку? 

Зоська:  Ну, канешне. Я што табе дурнейшая  за каго? Ды я разумнейшая за дзесяць такіх як ты!

Томка: Давай праверым. Вось скажы мне, каліласка. Што гэта такое – “Клёвы адпачынак” ?

Зоська:  Ну ты і сказала.

Томка:  Што, не ведаеш? Слухай тады. Рыбалка – гэта мужыкі любяць, а для дзяўчат – шпацыр, туды-сюды, з аднаго канца вёскі ў другі хадзіць.

Зоська:  А цяпер ты адгадай. Што гэта за “жаночая хвароба”?

Томка:  Ратуй божухна! Ну і пытанне – зусім баба з глузду з’ехала.

Зоська:  Ага, не ведаеш на што ўсе жанчыны хварэюць? На моду і на модныя песні. На сцэне – модныя дзяўчаты.

16.	Алена Кучко – “Реальная жизнь”.

Томка:  Вас вітае трыо “Сяброўкі”.

17.	Трыо “Сяброўкі”- “Наша с тобой земля”.

Зоська:  На сцене
18.	Надзея Тумаш – “Белая Русь”.

Томка:  Яшчэ шмат цудоўных людзей, якія сваёй працай уславілі нашу гаспадарку. Гэта і спецыялісты, работніку бухгалтэрыі, павара, дыспетчары і шмат іншых. Ад усяго сэрца жадаем здароўя і сілы, каб не з лекамі, а з песнямі дружылі.

/ без аб’явы /
19.	 А.Гулевіч, В.Эўтух, А. Гакуць – “Белая касыначка”.

Зоська:  Нашу віншавальную праграму працягвае Аксана Гакуць.

20.	Аксана Гакуць-“Кому какая разница”.

Томка:  А зара, на гэтай сцэне прывабная Алена Кучко.

21.Алена Кучко-“По краю любви”.


Томка:  Сваёй прыгожай песняй,вас парадуе яшчэ адно трыо

21.	К.Плёска, Д.Радзевіч, Д.Арловіч- “Маці зямля”.

Гучыць фінальная песня, у выкананні жан. Вакальнай групы “Крыніца” – “Бульба”. Выходзяць усе удзельнікі канцэрта.

Вядучы: Шаноўныя сябры! На гэтым наша святочная канцэртная праграма, прысвечаная Дню працаўнікоў сельскай гаспадаркі закончана. Жадаем каб вам смачна спалася, лёгка ўставалася. Каб сталы ў вашых хатах былі багатымі, а душы і сэрцы – шчодрымі. Дзякуй за ўвагу. Усяго вам добрага. Да сустрэчы!

----------

boba (28.10.2019)

----------


## ОЛЕЧКА90

ТЭАТРАЛIЗАЦЫЯ ДА 8 САКАВIКА

				/гучыць голас на фоне музыкі/
Які цудоўны дзень – 8 сакавіка!Дзень,калі ўсе дзеўкі добрыя,а хлопцы   шчаслівыя.Багаты гэты дзень на цікавыя здарэнні і гісторыі.
Вось і для нас гэта свята асабістае.У вёсцы Маргі,жыла-была сямья Курачкіных: дзед Кузя і баба Шура,і была ў іх вельмі разумная дачка Радзіслава,якую яны хацелі сасватаць з багатым панам Пшанічным.Але ж ці знойдзецца такая дзяйчына,якая зможа закахацца ў такога караслівага і эгаістычнага пана.Як ні круці,але слава бацькоў – закон.Ім няма справы да таго,што Радзіслава была закахана ў беднага басяка Вальдамарку,з суседняй вёскі Папоўцы.І толькі з ім яна можа адчуваць сябе сапраўднай жанчынай.І сёння,  8 сакавіка,едзе да Радзіславы сватацца пан пшанічны.Вось і вы станеце сведкамі гэтай падзеі.                                 /музычная замалёўка/.
     /Выходзіць баба Шура,а за ёю дзед Кузя/.
Дзед  Кузя :  Старая! Старая! Дзеж мая старая ? Недзе боўтаецца,як тое цыганя.
Баба Шура:  Чаго ты равеш? Га. Да печы хадзіла,сняданак табе гатавала.А ты ужо                                                    (крыўдуецца).Ай,увесь дзень…усё жыццё мне сасаваў!                                      Хоць бы ў сёняшні   дзень?
Дзед  Кузя :   І які ж гэта сёння дзень?
Баба Шура: (кідаецца да дзеда) А-а-а…Як табе не сорамна 8 сакавіка сёння.Хоць бы ў   сёняшні дзень : ласкавае слова пачуць,хоць кветачку ці падарунак прынёс..Дык не,усё яму есці падавай./дзед бяжыць за кулісу за бутылкай/.
Дзед  Кузя :   Э,Шурачка! Са святам цябе,мая любая.
Баба Шура:   (забірае) Найшоў ужо нейдзе.Кажы,куды ўлез!? Эх,паскуднік ты.Як гарэлку,дык ён хутка знайшоў.А каб жонку павіншаваць,дык дар мовы прападае адразу.Вось, лепей глядзі як іншыя віншуюць і вучыся!
                         /музычны нумар/.
                         /З’яўляецца баба Шура з палкай і анучай для мыцця падлогі.Мые   пол.                  Гучыць урывак з сучасных песен - электро/.
Баба Шура:   Ой! Гэтыя суседзі! Ну як уключаць нейкую…Ні лірыкі,ні прыгажосці,усё на адзін матыў /паказвае/ Гоп-гоп! Ні то што раней,у нашы часы.Лірыка,усё з душой,не то што цяпер,адно: Гоп-гоп! Не ! Ну не сказать што зусім нічога няма,нешта ж ёсць.А зараз вы гэта пабачыце.
                         /музычны нумар/.   (выходзіць Дзед і Баба)
Дзед  Кузя :   Шурачка,глядзі колькі гасцей сабралася.
Баба Шура:   Гэтак! А я старая і незаўважыла.
Дзед  Кузя :   Ой,Шура.Пан павінен прыехаць да нас.
Баба Шура:   А што цяпер рабіць?                    
Дзед  Кузя :   Як што!? Давай грошы,пабягу ў краму.
Баба Шура:   Адвярніся. Адвярніся табе кажу! І не падглядвай./дастае грошы з пад…/
                         Вось грошы.Ідзі ў краму, і больш нікуды.
Дзед  Кузя :   Забягуся да Сідарахі.
Баба Шура:   Я табе паскуднік пабягу.Ведаеш што купляць.
Дзед  Кузя :   /пералічвае грошы/ Канешне!
Баба Шура:   Ну ідзі тады.А я сваімі справамі займуся. 
                        /музычны нумар/.
                        /з’яўляецца баба Шура ў сумным настроі.Турбуецца,што дзез Кузя знік.
                        З’яўляецца кума Адэля/.
Адэля :           Кумка,чаго ты,нейкая не такая?

Баба Шура:   Адчапіся кума! Не да цябе!
Адэля :           Як жа,адчаплюся! Мне ж цікава!
Баба Шура:   Табе цікава,а мне горка!
Адэля :           Кумка падзяліся! Палягчае! Па сабе ведаю!
Баба Шура:   Ой,кума,ужо і камета хвастом засвяціла,а майго Кузю нейдзе чорт носіць!
Адэля :           Мо любоўніцу завёў? Ой,бяда! Ой,чарачка!
Баба Шура:   Ну чаго ты адразу пра горшае думаеш! Мо ў піўной сядзіць,грошы дала.
                         Дык вось і гуляе.
Адэля :           Усе аднолькавыя.Але твой бадяецца доўга,браў бы прыклад з майго.
                        Даўно дамоў прынеслі!
Баба Шура:   Дык я ў краму паслала.Бо пан Пшанічны прыедзе ў сваты.
Адэля :           Шурка,паглядзі,нехта па вуліцы пляцецца!
Баба Шура:   Вось,камусьці падаруначак да 8 сакавіка.Ніводнай лужыны не мінуе!..
Адэля :           Гэта ж Кузя твой!
Баба Шура:   Не можа быць.крама зусім у другім боку.
Адэля :           Відаць,вецер не з таго боку падуў,яго і занясло.
	               /музычны нумар/		
Дзед  Кузя :   Ой,якія дзяўчаты прыгожыя сабраліся! І тая харошая і гэта прыгожая.
                        Даставай толькі з кішэняў на падарункі грошы.
Баба Шура:   /з’яўляецца нечакана/ Куды? Ой,дачакаешся ты ў мяне. У краме быў?
Дзед  Кузя :   Быў.
Баба Шура:   Што купіў?
Дзед  Кузя :   Нічога.
Баба Шура:   Як нічога? Я ж табе казала што трэба было купіць.                                                                      І ў дадатак да ўсяго паў-літра масла ! 
Дзед  Кузя :   Ну,вось…паў-літра я і купіў.А на масла грошай не хапіла.
Баба Шура:   Ах ты,паразіт! Ах ты,смарчок восеньскі…/лупіць дзеда ручніком/
Дзед  Кузя :   Ну,што ты шурачка,хопіць ужо.Вось гляжу я на цябе і дзіўлюся.
Баба Шура:   Чаго гэта.
Дзед  Кузя :   Віно робіць цябе проста фантастычнай!
Баба Шура:   Але я не піла віно!
Дзед  Кузя :   Гэта не важна! Зата я піў.
Баба Шура:   Давядзеш ты мяне,кузя. Вось памру скора.
Дзед  Кузя :   Зоська,не смей! Я і так ужо спіўся,спраўляючы па табе памінкі!
Баба Шура:   Нягоднік ты! Як не сорамна,пан прыедзе,а ты як тое парася.
                         /піхаючы у плечы дзеда заходзяць за кулісы/
                         /музычны нумар/
Баба Шура:   Прыгожа спяваюць.А дзе ж гэта мая дачка Радзіслава? Кузьма! Ідзі сюды.
                         /да дзеда/ Слухай,а дзе гэта наша дачка.Радзіславачка?
Дзед  Кузя :   Мабыць спіць яшчэ.Цэлую ноч на танцах са сваім басяком.А пасля спіць.
                        Да яе ж пан прыедзе.
Баба Шура:  Такі гарны,прыгожы,многа грошай.Пойдзем зваць яе. 
Разам :           /клічуць/ Радзіслава.Падымайся.
                       /Дзед з Бабай за кулісы ідуць пад мелодыю з к\ф “Иван Васильевич                  меняет профессию”. З’яўляецца Радзіслава (сонная)/

Радзіслава :  Чатыры гадзіны…Даўно я так не спала,апошні раз мусіць пазаўчора.
                        О.пазваню-ка я сваім сяброўкам./бярэ телефон/.Не люблю з ВЕЛКОМу                               на МТЭЭС званіць,ну дык ладна.Ало,Галюня! Слухай,тут такая справа…
                        /нібы расказвае сяброўцы,у той момант музыка грамчэй робіцца,затым                               мікшыруецца/.Ало,Галя! А хто гэта? Памылілася. (зноў набірае нумар)
	Ало,Галюня.Ну здароў дарагая! Слухай,тут такая справа…Давай збірай збірай усіх сябровак і ўсе хутка да мяне.У мяне такая маса наклеўваецца.
	Да мяне пан едзе сватацца.Усё,Галюня,усё.Давай.Пака.Ох,і весялуха будзе! /музычны нумар/ З’яўляецца Пан Пшанічны.Дзед сустракае.
Пан Пшанічны:Добры дзень! Добры дзень! Хто ў гэтай хаце гаспадар? /да гледачоў/
Дзед  Кузя :    Я тут гаспадар! /з’яўляецца Баба Шура з самаварам у руках/
Пан Пшанічны:Ну,хто гаспадар ў гэтай хаце!
Дзед  Кузя і
Баба Шура :   Мы гаспадары!
Пан Пшанічны:/здароўваецца з гаспадаром за руку/ Ну,чаго вы стаіце?                                     Што ў небе робіцца? Птушкі:
Баба Шура : Дзе? Дзе птушкі? /у той момант гаспадары выглядваюць птушак.А пан у        дзеда кашалёк забірае/.  
Пан Пшанічны:Во! \паказвае пальцам\ 
Дзед  Кузя :    Ай,няма птушак,няма!
Пан Пшанічны:Гаспадар,дзе дачка твая?
Дзед  Кузя :    Радзіслава,Радзіслава…Шура ідзі дочку прывядзі. \Шура ідзе за дачкой\
Дзед  Кузя :    Ой,паночак,зараз дачка прыйдзе! Чакай…                                                               \Баба шура цягне дачку,якая не  хоча паказвацца\.
Пан Пшанічны:Ну,дзе,дзе яна!
Дзед  Кузя :    Вось яна,мая кветачка Радзіславачка!\Пан падыходзіць да дзяўчыны і
	пужаецца ад яе знешняга выгляду і “прыгажосці”.Страчвае прытомнасць\.  
Радзіслава :   Мама.я ж табе казала не трэба! \Шура супакойвае дачку\.
Дзед  Кузя :    Паночак,чаго гэта ты?
Пан Пшанічны:Слухай каб такую дачку замуж выдаць,трэба прыданага…Во!
Дзед  Кузя :    Будзе табе прыданае!
Пан Пшанічны:Так.З гэтага месца падрабязней.
Дзед  Кузя :    Две каровы..адна кабыла,пяць свіей..дзве казы і грошай дам многа.
	\Пан выконвае песню\
Баба Шура :  Ну,усё паночак.Хадзем са мной мой зяцёк даражэнькі.Абгуртуем усё у        маім кабінеце. \Вядзе Шура пана за кулісы і Дзед з імі разам\.
	\Музычны нумар\                                                                                                      \На лаве сядзіць Радзіслава ў сумоце.Падбягае баба Шурэ
Баба Шура : Ой,мая ты дачушка.Усё ж будзе добра,не хвалюйся.Жэніцца на табе жаніх
		    \раздаецца стук у дзверы.\
Радзіслава :   Сяброўкі прыйшлі! Мама,ідзі адчыняй хутчэй.
Баба Шура :  Ну,пайду,пайду.\заходзяць дзве сяброўкі,вітаюцца\.
1-я сяброўка: Ой,Радзіслава…якая ты шчаслівая,да цябе сам пан сватацца прыехаў. 
Радзіслава :   Дзяўчаты,я не разумею вашай зайдросці,я ніколі не змагу палюбіць гэтага 
		    агаіста,гэтага пана.
2-я сяброўка: Кінь дурное.Пан прыгожы,сымпатычны,багаты.А што той Вальдэмарка,нейкі воўк страшны.
Радзіслава :   Я ж кахаю,толькі Вальдамарку.Толькі з ім я змагу пражыць…наццаць гадоў.
1-я сяброўка: Твой гэты вальдэмарка,імя тваё цалкам сказаць \дэманструе\ адзіслава.
2-я сяброўка: Ну ты не сумуй сяброўка.Хадзем лепш песню паслухаем.
	\Музычны нумар\    
	\З’яўляецца Вальдэмарка з перабітаю рукой\.  
1-я сяброўка: О.і хто гэта да нас прыйшоў.Ты-Вальдэмарка.Чаго табе трэба?           Радзіславу табе падавай?
Вальдэмарка:Да.
1-я сяброўка: Ага зараз.Ды хто за цябе замуж пойдзе?
Вальдэмарка:Радзіслава.
1-я сяброўка: А вось скажы,рыба.
Вальдэмарка:Сціхні,базар тут развяла.Дзе мая Радзіслава.Пазаві мне яе.
1-я сяброўка: Пан прыгожы,не то што ты.І яна за яго замуж пойдзе,а не за цябе вахлака.
Вальдэмарка:У мяне імедж такі.
1-я сяброўка: Ну яго не ведаю,Радзіслава.Там к табе Вальдэмарка прыйшоў.
	\Песня вальдэмаркі і Радзіславы\
Радзіслава :   Вальдэмарка,што з тваёй рукой?
Вальдэмарка:А,твой бацька мяне ўчора спаіма…Ну,гэта так,асобная гісторыя.                    Я кахаю    цябе,Радзіслава.
Радзіслава :   І што ж мы будзем рабіць? 
Вальдэмарка:Збяжым! Збяжым туды,дзе нас ніхто не знойдзе.
Радзіслава :   Ты ж ведаеш,што я цябе таксама кахаю.                                                                              Я за табой хоць на край свету пабягу.
Вальдэмарка:Пабеглі на край свету.
Радзіслава :   Пабеглі. 
		     \На сцэне з’являюцца,пад музыку,Пан,Баба і Дзед\. 
Баба Шура :  Адзе ж гэта наша дачка,Радзіслава?
Пан Пшанічны:Яна ў мяне пытае!Во неёдзе да другой дзяўчыны ў зале.
Дзяўчына Марына:Дзеж гэта цябе чорт носіць?А ведаеце што?Замуж мяне зваў,ды і не               толькі мяне,але і Ірцы,з суседняй вёскі.
Баба Шура :  Што? Праўда?
Дзяўчына Марына:Добра калішвецкая сям’я,дык дык гарэм! Не дазволю!
	\Баба Шура і Дзед Кузя кідаюцца з кулакамі да пана\.
Баба Шура:   Ах,нягоднік!Маю дачушку…
Дзед  Кузя :   Радзіславачку нашу…
Пан Пшанічны:Птушкі! \зноў шукае ў дзеда кашалёк забірае\.
Дзяўчына Марына:Якія птушкі,ашуканец ты! Не слухайце вы яго.Хадзі-ка сюды…
	\Пан становіцца на калені\.
Пан Пшанічны:Ні наком я не думаў жаніцца.Прыйшоў сюды,для таго каб жанчынак павіншаваць,зтакім цудоўным святам.Глядзі,колькі іх сабралася.                 \Вядзе Марыну да лавы\.Ідзі сюды мая Марыначка,садзісь.Зараз я буду іх віншаваць.
Баба Шура :  А дзе ж мая Радзіслава?	

Пан Пшанічны:Я не ведаю.Паважаныя жанчынкі,люблю…Усіх люблю.Са святам вас.
	\Да Марыны\ А ты не верыла мне.У гасцях я.
Баба Шура :  У гасцях мы,усе ў гасцях.

	\Фінальная песня “Аў гасцях”\.

----------

Гурка (15.07.2017)

----------


## lukshurik

Вот что у меня получилось на осеннюю ярмарку. Спасибо всем тем, кто делится своими наработками. 
ЯРМАРКА (_старшая группа_)
_В зал заходят ведущие_
Ведущий:  Здравствуйте гости дорогие:
                    И мамочки красивые, и папы деловые.
                    Расскажем мы вам сказку
 Ведущий 2: Не расскажем, а покажем,
                      Да не сказку, а шутку,
Ведущий 1: Да и не шутку, а прибаутку.
                     Не маленькую, не большую – 
                     Про ярмарку расписную.
Ведущий 2: Главное украшение праздника – наши цветочки,
                     Ваши любимые сыночки и дочки.
Ведущий 1: Вы сидите, отдыхайте,
                     Да хлопать погромче,  вашим деткам не забывайте!
                          В зал заходят двое  детей – мальчик и девочка.
Мальчик:  Внимание! Внимание! Внимание!
                  Открывается веселое гуляние!
                  Торопись, честной народ,
                  Тебя ярмарка зовет! 
Девочка:  На ярмарку! На ярмарку!
                  Спешите все сюда!
                  Здесь шутки, песни, сладости.
                  Давно вас ждут, друзья!
Воспитатели  делают воротца из  двух  больших платков
Ведущий 2: Эй, не стойте у дверей,
                     Заходите к нам скорей!
                     Народ собирается,
                     Ярмарка открывается!
Звучит песня «Золотая ярмарка», дети парами заходят в зал, встают врассыпную. 
Ведущий: Эх и веселая же   ярмарка у нас будет! Давайте мы о ней песню споем!
Песня «К Осени на кiрмаш»
 Дети садятся на стулья, часть детей – продавцов  подходит к столам.
Ведущая:  Ярмарка огневая, яркая! 
 Ярмарка плясовая, жаркая! 
 Гляньте налево — лавки с товаром! 
 Гляньте направо — веселье даром!
1 продавец: 
Хороша витрина.
Ярка и вкусна,
Наших покупателей
Порадует она.
2 продавец:
Овощи с прилавка
Просятся в машины
Увозите их скорей,
Кончились смотрины
 Игра «Перевези урожай»
3 продавец:
Подходите, подходите,  мои овощи  берите!          
Вот морковка, вот лучок, помидорчик, кабачок.
Посмотрите, с огорода заготовила природа
Массу вкусных овощей для супов и для борщей!
Ведущая: Овощи,  ребята, с вами  мы возьмем, и осенний хоровод мы здесь заведём.
 Хоровод «Осень – щедрая пора»
4 продавец: 
 Мы ребята озорные!
 Мы ребята удалые!
 Всех на ярмарку зовем!
 Яблоки  мы  продаем!
Ведущая: Пришло время поиграть, да  повеселиться. Дружно всем нам порезвиться. Яблоки у вас возьмём и игру мы здесь начнём.               
 Игра «Съешь яблоко»
                 (яблоко на верёвочке, без помощи рук надо его съесть)
Ребенок:  Осень. Тучи. Листопад. 
Листья  засыпают  сад
Кружит  дружный хоровод!  
Выходи плясать, народ!
Танец с листьями.
            Ведущая: Ребята, а в какую пору года наша ярмарка проходит?
            Вед.     Правильно, сегодня у нас осенняя ярмарка. А давайте, стихи про Осень почитаем, 
            да песню для Осени  споём.              
1-й ребенок
На гроздья рябины дождинка упада. 
Листочек кленовый кружит над землей. 
Ах, Осень, опять ты врасплох нас застала! 
Ты снова надела наряд золотой.
2-й ребенок
Приносишь с собой ты печальную скрипку, 
Чтоб грустный мотив над полями звучал…
Но мы тебя, Осень, встречаем с улыбкой
Тебя приглашаем на ярмарку к нам!
 Песня «Осень в городе»
Ведущий
А сейчас развесьте ушки
И послушайте частушки
Сюрприз от мам частушки «Гаспадыня гарная»
5 продавец:
Все поспело, все созрело,
Щедрым будет урожай.
Здесь для всех найдется дело
Не ленись да собирай!
6 продавец:
Бульбу там,  i бульбу тут, 
Людзi хваляць як ядуць.
Нездарма шануюць бульбу
«Другiм хлебам» усе завуць.
Ведущая: А сейчас посмотрим, как вы ловки и быстры в сборе картофельного урожая.
Игра «Собери картофель ложкой» (дети)	
Аттракцион   « Собери урожай с завязанными глазами» (родители).
Ведущая: Эй, ребята, не зевайте,
Про осенний дождик
Песню запевайте! 
Где песня льется, там легче живется!
 Песня «Кап – кап».
Ребенок:
Журавли курлычут  где-то
Шлют последнее: «Прощай!»
За собою кличут лето
Улетая в теплый край.
 Танец «Журавлиные  стаи» (девочки)
Ведущая:  А на ярмарку народ собирается,
 А на ярмарке веселье продолжается.
                                 За дверью слышится шум
Вед. Ой, ребята, а что это за шум?
                   Под весёлую музыку выбегают Скоморохи 
СК 1: Добры дзень! Весялосцi i смеху жадаем  багата!
СК 2: Мы улетку не ленавалiся
Добра справаю займалiся
I не трацiушы час прыйшлi да вас на кiрмаш.
Вед. Дык гэта ж да нас завiталi вясёлыя скамарохi! 
СК 1: Так, скамарохi – бульбяшы, тут у вас на кiрмашы!
Мы прыйшлi не з пустымi рукамi, а з восеньскiмi дарамi.
                             Скоморохи вывозят бричку.
СК 1:Гэта капуска, каб у вашых засеках не было пуста.
СК 2: А тут  морква i бурак, каб вашыя шчочкi палалi як мак!
СК 2: А вось яблачкау воз, каб вас абмiнау авiтамiноз.
Ведущий: Дзякуй, вам, госцiкi  даражэнькiя!
СК 1: А есць у нас яшчэ   музычныя iнструменты! 
СК 2: Тут i гармонiк i дудкi
I ксiлафоны i лыжкi
СК 1: Як пачнеш на iх iграць
Ногi просяцца скакаць
Ведущая: Дык можа нам прадасi?
СК 2: Iнструменты не прадаюца за усмешку, так, даюцца.
Аркестар.
СК 1: А вось бульбачкi вам поуны мех
Каб была у вас радасць i здаровы смех
СК 2: Падыходзьце да мяне! Тут у мяне захавауся чароуны капялюш: Хто яго надзявае, той скакаць пачынае.
 Гульня «Капяюш» (бацькi)
СК 1: А у мяне таксама чароуныя рэчы. 
Гэтыя лапцi лапаточкi
Схавалiся у куточку.
А ну, паспрабуйце iх абуць.
Гульня  Лапцi.
Ведущая: Глядзiце, лапцi сапрауды чароуныя! Хто iх абувае, той таксама скакаць пачынае!  Станавiцеся  дзецi,  завядзем  вясёлы танец «Тупацень»
Танец «Тупацень».
После танца 2 Скоморох  сильно хлопает в ладоши.
СК 1:  Ты так добра пляскау у далонi, што аж мне спадабалася. Зараз я за гэта, цябе пачастую. Ты мёду хочаш?
СК 2: А ён натуральны:
СК 1: Натуральны.
СК 2: Липавы?
СК 1 Липавы.
СК 2 Не, не хачу!
СК 1 А бясплатна?
СК2 Ну, давай!
СК 1 Сядай. Я – пчала. Я зараз палячу мёд збiраць. Ты чакай. Прылячу, крыламi тры разы ляпну (стукае рукамi па бакам)  ты будеш казаць: «Пчолка, пчолка, дай мёду!». Дамовiлiся?
СК 2 Дамовiлiся!
                       (1 адлятае, набiрае у рот вады, 2 пытае)
СК 2 Пчолка, пчолка, дай мёду!
                          1скамарох аблiвае яго вадой.
СК 1 Ну, як мёд?
СК 2 Натуральны. Зараз я буду пчолкай. Добра? Сядай! (2 адлятае, вяртаецца, ляпае крыламi)
СК 1 Пчолка, пчолка, дай варэння!
2 скамарох выпрысквае ваду убок.
СК 2 Што ты запытау? Трэба гаварыць –пчолка, пчолка, дай мёду. Давай яшчэ раз! 
 2скамарох толькi збiраецца ляцець, 1 кажа
СК 1 Пчолка, пчолка, дай мёду!
СК 2 Рана ушчэ, пачакай, я злятаю.
1 скамарох сядае, расстауляе ногi, 2 скамарох ляцiць, спатыкаецца, вада вылiваецца.
СК 1 Пчолка, пчолка, дай мёду. 
СК 2 Позна ужо.
СК 1 То рана, то позна, ты сам не ведаеш, чаго жадаеш!
СК 2 Давай апошнi раз!
СК 1 Давай!
2 скамарох ляцiць за вадой. 1 скамарох ляцiць за iм. Набiраюць ваду. 2 скамарох прылятае – нiкога няма. Пачынае шукаць. У гэты час 1 скамарох сядае на месца. 2 скамарох знаходзiць яго, глядзiць на яго, а 1 маучыць. 2 скамарох паказвае яму пытай пляскае 3 разы рукамi па баках. 1 скамарох паказвае тое ж  самае. Так паутараецца 3 разы. Потым 2 скамарох вылiвае ваду.
СК 2: Што ты мне паказваеш? Трэба казаць: «Пчолка, пчолка, дай мёду».
1 скамарох аблiвае яго. Бегаюць адзiн за адным. 
Ведущая: Пастойце, хопiць вам сварыцца. Давайце паглядзiм, што у вас яшчэ ёсць акрамя вашага  мёду.
СК 1 : А яшчэ у нас ёсць пачастункi, для дзяцей салодкiя падарункi.
                                     Отдают сладости ведущей.
СК 1 Добра было i вясёла нам на гэтым кiрмашы.
СК 2 Але час ужо развiтацца i дадому нам вяртацца.
РАЗАМ: Да пабачэння сябры!
                                        Скоморохи убегают.
Ведущая:
Вот и солнце закатилось,
Наша ярмарка закрылась.
А нам ребята, пора в группу идти,   чай пить, да сладости есть.
Ещё раз огромное СПАСИБО всем тем, чьим материалом я воспользовалась.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## Лялечка

Нашла у себя в копилке вот такие Прыпевачкі, может кому пригодятся:
Прыпевачкі.

Дзіця: Заспяваем, заспяваем
	Звонкія прыпевачкі.
	Да чаго жа галасісіты
	У Перасадах  дзевачкі.

Дзіця:    Самалёты ляцяць
	І вядуць іх лётчыкі.
	Мы нідзе не прападзём
	З Перасад мы  хлопчыкі.

Дзіця:	Камарочкі вы мае
	Не кусайце вы мяне
	Хлопчыкаў кусайце,
	Спаць ім не давайце.

Дзіця:	А нашыя дзевачкі 
	Толькі на прыпевачкі.
	На работу – не хачу,
	Бо я ножкі прамачу.

Дзіця:	Ой, трава-лебяда
	Хлопцам гора і бяда:
	На танцы спяшылі –
	Вушы не памылі.

Дзіця:	Я і стар не магу,
	Я і слаб не магу.
	А зайграюць плясавую
	Ашалеўшы бягу!

Дзіця:     Пагарэлі хамуты,
	Хай гараць і лямцы.
	Як такі з цябе танцор,
	Лепш сядзець на лаўцы.

Дзіця:	Мы прыпевачкі спявалі,
	Каб павесяліцца.
	А цяпер мы пець канчаем,
	Каб не пасварыцца.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## максимкас

Развлечение "Добры дзень, рака!"

Вядучая.
Дзецi, хочаце з ездзiць да ракi у госцi?
Тады зробiм аутобус.

(дети из стульчиков делают "автобус")

Дзецi.
Дружбачок, аутобус, слухай,
Зараз цёпла, зараз суха,
Сення наш маршрут такi - 
Мы паедзем да ракi!

(песня про речку)

Вяд.
Вось мы i прыехалi. Добры дзень, рака! Дзецi, паглядзiце, вунь ходзiць статак, падыдзем блiжей. Хто пасецца тут?

Карова.
Я жыву у хляве
З вiламi на галаве,
Травiцу я люблю,
Вам малако даю.

(песня "Дзедава кароука")

Авечкi.
Летам тут па беражку,
Ходзiм мы у кажушку.
Падорым вам спаднiчкi,
Шкарпеткi, рукавiчкi.

(игра "Найди пару рукавичке")

Вяд. 
Паглядзiце, хто гэта плыве па вадзе?

Гусак.
Як завуць мяне? Гусак.
Я гусей сваiх важак,
Iх шаную, берагу
Ад няшчасця, як магу.

Качка.
Пазнаемiмся, я качка.
I плаучыха, i рыбачка,
I глыбока я ныраю
Пакупацца усiм я раю.

(дети имитируют купание)

Вяд.
Дзецi,а хто кружыцца над намi?

Камар.
Сустракайце, я камарык,
А са мной сынок-дударык.
Як зайграе: ду-ду-ду
З вамi танцаваць пайду.

(танец "Камарыкi")

Вяд. 
Дзецi, вам добра было ля ракi? Тады прыедзем сюды яшче раз.

Дзецi.
Аутобус наш,
Цяпер твой час,
Вязi хутчэй 
У садзiк нас!

----------

lorik_minsk (31.05.2022), SiOlAn (14.03.2019)

----------


## Kristinka93

Сценарий, посвященный 70летию освобожденя д.Городец. После минуты молчания идут музыкальные номера и заключительное слово ведущего

(21 июня 1941 года, вечер, молодежь гуляет по улицам.)
Девушка 1: 
Усе мы звамі тут сяброўкі
Цераз вуліцу жывём.
Пад баян пад галасісты
Мы прыпеўкі прапаем.
Парень 1:
А нашыя дзевачкі 
Толькі на прыпевачкі
На работу – не хачу
Бо я ножкі прамачу.
Девушка 2:
Ой, трава – лебяда
Хлопцам гора і бяда:
На танцы спяшылі-
Вушы не памылі.
Парень 2:
Сядзіць голуб на галіне
Верабей на ветцы.
З адной дзевушкай гуляю
Другая ў прыкметцы.
Девушка 3:
Не глядзіце на мяне
Што я худаватая
Мамка сала не дае
Я не вінаватая!
Парень 3:
Дзе мы з міленькай стаялі
Быў зялёны вугалок,
А цяпер на гэта месца
Бусел жабу прывалок.
Катя:
На балоце, на купіне
Журавіна спее
Адзін хлопец пацалуе
А чатыре млеюць.
Алексей:
Вецер вее, вецер вее
Я на ганачку стаю
Пацалую не чужую,
А каханачку сваю.
Катя: Ай, ну что ты! Лёшка перестань!
Алексей: Пошли я тебя домой провожу, на лавочке трохи посидим, соловья послушаем.
Катя: Ну пошли, раз такой смелый.
Алексей: А ты завтро на кирмаш идешь?
Катя: Пойду. Надо мамке помочь. А ты?
Алексей: И я пойду. Ночь сегодня красивая, тихая, спокойная. Птички щебечут. Слышишь? Наши уже по домам расходятся. Чего они так рано?
Катя: Ой, так светает уже! Побугу я, а то если мамка заметит, завтро гулять не пустит.
Алексей: На танцы пойдешь со мной?
Катя: Я с Ленкай уже договарилась. Тебя за компанию можем взять с собой. До завтра!
Алексей: До кирмаша! ЧуднАя такая. Интересно, один я ее домой провожаю…
(Рыночная площадь. По радио передают песни, люди выставляют товар на продажу.)
Алексей: Катя! Катя! А я тебя везде искал. Хочешь карамель на палочке?..
(Песня по радио прерывается сообщением Левитана.)
«Внимание! Говорит Москва! Говорит Москва!
Заявление Советского правительства.
Граждане и гражданки Советского Союза.
Сегодня, 22 июня, в 4 часа утра, без объявления войны, германские войска напали на нашу страну, атаковали наши границы во многих местах и подвергли бомбардировке города: Житомир, Киев, Севастополь и другие.
(Все замирают в своих мизансценах, после выхода первой девушки толпа начинает расходиться. Первыми уходят парни. Выходит девушка.)
Девушка 1:
Началась война – в сердца вонзилась
Страшной, окровавленной стрелой
И на свете все переменилось
И тревога встала над страной
Девушка 2: 
Эта весть собой закрыла солнце
Словно туча черная в грозу
Нивы вдруг пожухли, колокольцы
Вздрогнули в разбуженном лесу.
Девушка 3:
Эта весть ударила как бомба,
Гнев народа поднялся волной.
В этот день мы поклялись до гроба
Воевать с проклятою войной.
(На сцену выходят матери с песней «Ой, у лузе пры дароозе», за ними появляются девушки, потом парни и песня сменяется на «Прощание славянки». Катя прощается с Алексеем.)
Девушка 1: 
Уходили мальчики – на плечах шинели.
Уходили мальчики – храбро песни пели,
Отступали мальчики пыльными степями
Умирали мальчики, где – не знали сами
Девушка 2:
Попадали мальчики в страшные бараки,
Догоняли мальчиков лютые собаки.
Убивали мальчиков за побег на месте, 
Не продали мальчики совести и чести.
Девушка 3:
Не хотели мальчики поддаваться страху
Поднимались мальчики по свистку в атаку
В черный дым сражений, на броне покатой
Уезжали мальчики – стиснув автоматы. 
Песня «22 июня»
(На сцену выходит Катя в белом холите)
Катя: А я не смогла остаться в деревне как другие девчонки. Уже на следующее утро, мы с Ленкой пошли в медсестры, и нас сразу отправили на фронт…
Лена:
Как тяжело, как страшно и как горько – 
Забыть про сон, про радость, про любовь.
Сдирать бинты с кровавой жесткой коркой
И видеть на своем халате кровь.
Катя: 
Вчера под вечер привезли сапера.
Он все просил: «Сестренка, помоги
Дай руку мне – мне нужно снова в поле!»
А я молчала: он был без ноги…
Лена:
В седьмой палате – Алексей с Урала
Спросил меня: «Я буду жить, сестра?»
А я – кивала, плакала и знала,
Что он не доживет и до утра.
Он улыбался тихо и счастливо
Рассказывал мне про сестру, про мать…
Прости мне эту ложь, Алеша, милый:
Я правды не смогла тебе сказать.
Катя:
О господи, откуда ж столько боли?
Нет сил, чтобы справиться с собой.
Откуда взять мне столько силы воли,
Чтоб победить, забыть про эту боль.
Об этом не узнают, не напишут
Все это я всегда ношу в себе,
Но вновь – везут, везут, везут мальчишек
С ранением на теле и судьбе.
Лена:
И всюду – боль.
И болью полон воздух 
И чей-то крик, сорвавшийся звеня…
Не верится, что рано или поздно
Закончится война и для меня.
Катя: Война для Лены закончилась раньше, чем для меня.… Наш лагерь бомбили фрицы.… Когда летела очередная  бомба Ленка упала, прикрыв собой безрукого солдата.… Они любили друг друга, но так и не успели в этом признаться…
Музыкальный номер
Девушка: 
Над солдатом склонилась в тревоге сестра.
Он молчит, даже стона нет сутки.
В медсанбат поступил он из боя вчера, 
Весь изранен, оторваны руки

У неё на ресницах слезинки дрожат,
Вот сорвутся горячим каскадом.
Шевельнул вдруг губами молчавший солдат,
Прохрипел ей: «Родная не надо.

Я все выдержу, только не надо мне слёз,
Плачь, не плачь, а не вырастут руки.
Я тебе подарю миллион алых роз
За твоё состраданье и муки.
Я тебе подарю миллион алых роз
Но не так, как художник принцессе.
Соберу их в букет, пусть достанет до звезд
Пусть рождается новая песня».

Медсестра свои слезы смахнула тайком
И к бинтам прижалась губами:
«Поправляйся, родной, ну а розы потом.
Вечной песней останутся снами».
Песня
(Встреча Алеши с братом)
Алеша:
Вот встретились с тобою, брат
Ну как ты? Слышал новости из дома?
Брат:
Мы стали дядями с тою, брат.
Алёнка, сестренка наша, родила Антона
Алеша:
Ты цел? Не ранен? Где бывал?
Все воевал и воевал?
Брат:
Фашиста гнал я под Москвою,
Теперь вот тут теперь с тобой,
Алеша:
А помнишь Катьку со двора?
Меня лечила, медсестра она
Обещала ждать, все думаю о ней
Закончить тут, да домой бы поскорей.
Брат:
Ведь мы воюем за родное,
За маму, за отца, за сына и за дочь
И улицы, где выросли с тобою.
За каждый пуд земли и сантиметр неба
И бабушкин родной кусочек хлеба.
(подходят солдаты с баяном садятся рядом и начинают петь частушки_
Солдат 1:
Думал Гитлер наяву:
«В десять дней возьму Москву»!
А мы встали поперек:
«Ты Берлин бы поберег»!
Брат:
Враг в полях бросает танки –
Факт, ребята, налицо.
Душит Гитлеру горлянку
Сталинградское кольцо.
Солдат 2:
Эх, мат – перемат!
Дайте новый автомат.
На переднем энтом крае
Всех фашистов постреляю.
Алексей:
Ай, ду-ду, ай, ду-ду,
Сидит фюрер на дубу.
Я из снайперской винтовки
Ему пестик отшибу.

Солдат 3:
Немец шел в Россию прямо,
Из России — косяком.
Шел в Россию он обутый,
Из России — босиком.
Брат:
Скоро Гитлеру могила,
Скоро Гитлеру капут!
Куда руки, куда ноги
Наши пули разнесут!
Солдат 4:
От Москвы и до Берлина
Дороженька узкая.
Сколько, Гитлер, не храбрись,
А победа – русская!
Солдат 1:
Черна туча, черна туча
Гитлер с Запада идет.
Наша армия могуча
Эту тучу разобьет
Алексей:
Гады, жгите, гады, грабьте!
Нас ничем не запугать.
Как своих ушей, собаки,
Вам России не видать!
Солдат 2:
Бей штыком, грози прикладом!
Рви гранатой на куски!
Чтоб коричневые гады
Знали русские полки!
(На сцене появляется группа девушек в халатах, среди них Катя. Она замечает Алексея.)
Алексей: 
Мы два года шагали с тобой
По горячим дорогам войны
Нам знакомы и зной и бой,
И тюльпаны военной весны.
Катя: 
Ах, тюльпаны прожженной земли
Вы – как память тех огненных дней
Алым пламенем вы проросли
Словно кровь наших русских парней.
Не осудят знакомые нас
И угрюмостью не попрекнут
Мы с тобой выполняем приказ,
На земле, где тюльпаны цветут.
Алексей: 
Мы два года шагали с тобой
Боль утрат с нами, радость побед.
Нам знакомы и зной и бой,
И тюльпанов тех алый цвет.
Катя: 
Ах, тюльпаны прожженной земли
Вы – как память тех огненных дней
Если б только могли, 
Если б только могли,
Воскресить вы моих друзей.
Катя: Ну, вот и повстречались вновь.
Алеша: да, слава богу. Но …завтра мы опять в наступленье.
Катя: И куда?
Алеша: В родные Рогачевские края…
Катя: я с вами…
Алеша: Но ведь нельзя.
Катя: Можно. Я пойду с вами. Я хочу увидеть маму. Давно она что-то не писала.
Алеша: Хорошо, только обещай, что будешь подальше держаться от боя.
Катя: Этого обещать я не могу, а если кто-то ранен будет и будет звать на помощь?
Алексей: Но если тебя убьют?
Катя: Не убьют. Ты главное верь в то, что мы всегда будем вместе.
(Музыкальный номер «Синий платочек»)
Голос за кадром: 4 декабря 1943 года они освободили родную деревеньку Городец …и остались здесь на вечно. Они сражались за Родину!
(выходят Катя, Алексей, Лена, Брат, солдат, медсестра)
Катя: 
От неизвестных и до знаменитых,
Сразить которых годы не вольны.
Нас двадцать миллионов незабытых,
Убитых, не вернувшихся с войны
Брат: 
Нет, не исчезли мы в кромешном дыме,
Где путь, как на вершину, был не прям.
Еще мы женам снимся молодыми,
И мальчиками снимся матерям.
Лена: 
А в День Победы сходим с пьедесталов,
И в окнах свет покуда не погас,
Мы все от медсестер до генералов
Находимся незримо среди вас.
Алексей:  
Есть у войны печальный день начальный,
А в этот день вы радостью пьяны.
Бьет колокол над нами поминальный, 
И гул венчальный льется с вышины.
Медсестра: 
Мы не забылись вековыми снами,
И всякий раз у вечного огня
Ваш долг велит советоваться с нами
Как бы в раздумьях головы склоняя.
Солдат: 
И пусть не покидает вас забота 
Знать волю не вернувшихся с войны,
И перед награждением кого-то
И перед осуждением вины.
Катя: 
Все то, что мы в окопах защищали
Иль возвращали, кинувшись в порыв,
Беречь и защищать вам завещали,
Единственные жизни положив.
Алексей:
Как на медалях, после нас отлитых,
Мы все перед Отечеством равны
Нас двадцать миллионов незабытых,
Убитых, не вернувшихся с войны.
Брат:
Где в облаках зияет шрам наскальный,
В любом часу от солнца до луны
Бьет колокол над нами поминальный
И гул венчальный льется с вышины.
Лена:
И хоть списали нас военкоматы,
Но недругу придется взять в расчет,
Что в бой пойдут и мертвые солдаты,
Когда живых тревога позовет.
Солдат:
Будь отвратима, адова година
Но мы готовы на передовой,
Воскреснув, вновь погибнуть до едина
Чтоб не погиб там не один живой
Медсестра:
И вы должны, о многом беспокоясь,
Перед злом ни шагу не подавшись вспять,
На нашу незапятнанную совесть
Достойное равнение держать.
Алексей:
Живите долго, праведно живите,
Стремясь весь мир к собратству сопричесть,
И никакой из наций не хулите,
Храня в зените собственную честь
Катя:
Каких имен нет на могильные плитках!
Их всех племен оставили сыны
Нас двадцать миллионов незабытых,
Убитых, не вернувшихся с войны.
Брат:
Падучих звезд мерцает зов сигнальный,
А ветки ив плакучих склонены
Вместе:
Бьет колокол над нами поминальный
И гул венчальный льется с вышины.
За кулисами:
Минута молчанья,
Товарищи встаньте,
И в памяти павших –
Героев представьте.
Навек в нашем сердце 
Бессмертных имен их звучанье.
Минута молчанья, минута молчанья.

----------


## Елизавета777

"Калядки" сборный  сценарий для средней группы на бел. языке., основной материал с форума.                           http://yadi.sk/d/1oLBl7rQEon2B

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (30.12.2018), vils77 (30.10.2018), Александрович Юля (03.01.2019)

----------


## Эlla

Ещё один сценарий Коляд. Не могу сказать, что он мой, собирала отовсюду.
http://yadi.sk/d/5WuRBNQPFUAhp

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (30.12.2018), Александрович Юля (03.01.2019)

----------


## Алена.by

Карагодная гульня "Жмуркi"
Мы iдзем, iдзем
карагод вядзем.
Як палiчам да пяцi,
Паспрабуй нас даганi.

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

*Дажынкі*
(Восеньскае свята ў старэйшай групе. 2014 год.)

    (У залу заходзяць вядучая, хлопчык і дзяўчына і нясуць каравай).
1-дзіця. Збірайціся, збірайціся, на свята чым хутчэй,
                 Сёння на Дажынкі, запросім мы гасцей.
2-дзіця. Шчыра вам жадаем шчасця і здароўя,
                  Каб было часцей у вас поўнае застолле.
                  І як кажуць нашы людзі, хай вам да спадобы будуць
                  Жарты, песні, смех, запрашаем усех.
Вядучая. Сёння ў нашым садзе свята, і гасцей як тут багата.
                      Хлеб-соль будзем есці, карагоды весці,
                      Шанаванне добрым людзям – хай вам радасці прыбудзе,
                      Хлопцы, дзеўкі, мамы, таты, запрашаем Вас на свята!

(Вядучая і дзеці робяць паклон і падымаюць рушнік над галавой, робяць вараты, праз якія пад музыку заходзяць дзеці. Кожны становіцца на сваё месца).
Вядучая. Дзеці, а ведаеце ў якой краіне мы жывем? Як яна называецца?
Дзеці. Беларусь.
Вядучая. Паміж  Польшчай, Украінай, Расіяй, Латвіяй, Літвой,
                      Твой родны край, твая Айчына – жыццё тваё і гонар твой.
                      І ты яе запомні імя, як неба, сонца і зару.
                      Твая зямля, твая Радзіма, названа светла – Беларусь.
Дзяўчына. Я – дзяўчынка-беларуска, з васільковымі вачыма.
                          Хоць малая, але знаю: Беларусь -  мая Радзіма.
                          Між лясамі ды азёрамі - васільковыя палі…
                          Я не ведаю, не ведаю, прыгажэйшае зямлі.
Хлопчык. Блакіт нябес, и белы бусел, і кветкі ў поле, як абрус,
                       Мой край завецца Беларуссю, а сам я, хлопчык - беларус!

    Вядучая.  А ці ведаеце вы, чым славіцца Беларусь?
    Дзеці. Азёрамі, лясамі, жывёламі, бульбай, жытам, ільном і канюшанай.
    Вядучая. А яшчэ працавітымі людзімі, прыгожай пляскай і цудоўнай песняй.

    5-дзіця. У нас галоўкі русыя, глаза як, сіні лён,
                     Мы – рабяты беларусы, вам і спляшем, і спаём.

(Выконваецца песня-пляска “Весялуха”)

Вядучая. У нашага народа вельмі многа добрых, вясёлых свят. Гэта Каляды, Гуканне вясны, Купалле. А сёння ў нас свята – Дажынкі.

6-дзіця. Паглядзі вакол, поле каласіцца,
                  Ураджай, наш ураджай, золата-пшаніца.
7-дзіця. Радзі ты, Божа, жыта, радзі і пшаніцу,
                  На другое лета, лепшае за гэта.
8-дзіця. Той, хто працуе старанна заўсёды –
                  Таму і любоў і пошана народа.
 9-дзіця. Хай песні гучаць і чуецца смех,
                   Вяселля і радасці хопіць на ўсіх!

(Выконваецца песня “Дажынкі”)

(Дзеці сядаюць на лавы.)
Вядучая. Паглядзіце, дзеці, што гэта?
Дзеці. Жыта.
Вядучая. Вось бачыце, якое жыта жоўтае, духмянае, зярністае. На Дажынкі быў такі парадак, абсыпаць зернем усіх людзей, каб яны былі здаровымі і багатымі.
(Абсыпае зернем дзяцей і гасцей, прыгаварывае)
Вядучая. Майце ўсяго даволі, а бяды ніколі.  Майце торбу грошай, каб жалі ў раскошы.

Вядучая. Дзеці, а што з зарнятак робяць?
Дзеці. Муку малоцяць, з мукі хлеб пякуць.
Вядучая. Але ж, каб хлебым пачаставацца, трэба вельмі доўга працаваць.
10-дзіця. Дзе шчэрая праца, там густа,
                  А дзе лянота, там пуста!
11-дзіця. Без хлеба і хата – не хата, і свята – не свята,
                  І поле – не поле, і доля – не доля!
12-дзіця. Работа і корміць, і поіць, і вучыць,
                 Старанный народ зямля наша любіць.
13-дзіця. Ураджай сабралі багаты, калі даска, пойдзем дахаты.
                 Дажынкі будзем святкаваць, спяваць, гуляць ды танцаваць.

(Выконваецца танец “Беларуская кадрыля”)

Вядучая. А зараз пакажам вам Янінку, працавіцую дзяўцынку.
Янінка. Шмат чаго рабіць магу, усім заўжды дапамагу,
                  Але ж братка мой Цімошык, працаваць зусім не можа,
                  Не ў’яўлю сабе ніяк, ну ў каго такі лайдак?
(З’яўляецца Цімошык з падушкай і лягае на падлогу).
Цімошык. Я-Цімошык! Добры вечар. Зранку сплю на цёплай печы,
                        Потым ем, у акно гляжу і на печы зноў ляжу.
(Да Янінкі). Янінка, а ты есці наварыла?
Янінка. Цімошык, а ты дроў накалоў?
Цімошык. Нават ў лес не хадзіў.
Янінка. А што ж ты целы дзень рабіў?
Цімошык. Мух лічыў.
Янінка. І шмат налічыў?
Цімошык. А ўсе мае! А ты, Янінка, бульбы натушыла?
Янінка. А ты печ запаліў?
Цімошык. Нават дроў не накалоў.
Янінка. А што ж ты цэлы дзень рабіў?
Цімошык. Камароў давіў.
Янінка. І шмат задавіў?
Цімошык. А ўсе мае.
Янінка. Ну і Цімошык, ну і лайдак, ну зараз я табе пакажу.
(Бярэ лейку і пырскае вадой.)
Цімошык (ўцякае). Не трэба мяне пырскаць. Не трэба паліваць.
                                         Сам я буду працаваць!
                                          І дровы рубіць, і печку паліць, і воду насіць.
Янінка. Ну глядзі мне. А то ты Цімошык да работы – цяля, а да яды – конь.                
                 Хлопцы, хлопцы, што вы без нас дзяўчат рабіць будзеце?

Вядучая. Вось якія ў нас добрыя дзяўчаты, а хлопцы яшчэ лепей. Чым хата багатая, тым і рада, а самая багацейшая тая, у якой гучыць музыка. 

(Выконваецца песня-аркестр “Цік-так ходзікі”)

16-дзяўчына. Ой, бяда, бяда, бяда, хлопцаў з’ела машкара,
                            Толькі тыя засталіся, што парфумай паліліся.
17-дзяўчына.  Беларускія рабяты – знаюць з кім знаёміцца,
                              У каго падвал картоплі і карова доіцца.
18-хлопец. Не судзіце, мужыкі, не судзіце, цёткі,
                     Нашы дзеўкі расцвілі, як ў полі кветкі.
19-хлопец. Ах ты ж мая птушачка, ах ты ж шчабятушачка,
                      Гарная ты дзеўка, добрая паненка.
Вядучая. Гэй вы, хлопцы і дзяўчаты, сабірайцеся ля хаты,
                      Паспяваем, пагуляем і гасцей пазабаўляем.

(Выконваецца танец “Ехау Ясь на кані”)

Вядучая. А зараз адгадайце загадку: 
                 “І каравая я, і мурзатая я, а як зварыш мяне, лепш на свеце няма”.
Дзеці. Бульба.

Вядучая. Вось, малайцы! Кожны ведае, што бульба, гэта каштоўная і смачная страва, нездарма ў нас больш, чым ў якай краіне вырошчваюць бульбу. А нас называюць бульбашамі. Яна – другі наш хлеб. Як смачны драннікі, ці бульба са шкваркамі.

(Гучыць музыка, у зал заходзіць колорацкий жук, у фраку, цыліндры, з кіем.)
Колорацкий жук. Добрый день! Хелоу! Ол райт!
                                     Вижу ви меня встречайт! Я хочу вас угощайт!
                                     Очень чипсы я любить, их сюда я приносить!
                               И картошка фри любить – тоже вам я приносить!
                               Кушайте – ням-ням – скорей! Угощаю всех гостей!
Вядучая. Не, дзякуй, мы чыпсы не ямо. Мілы госць, а вы хто такі?
Колорацкий жук. Я есть мистер американец! Я приехать к вам случайно.
                                Мы колорацкий жуки и отважны и легки.
                                Мы повсюду проползём, картошки листики сгрызём.

Вядучая. Не трэба бульбачку нішчыць, без яе бо цяжка жыць.
Колорацкий жук. Да, картошку я люблю, потому её грызу.
Вядучая. Дзеці таксама бульбу любяць і ўсім пра гэта раскажуць.

20-дзіця. З бульбы ў нас галушкі вараць, нашу бульбу ўсюды хваляць,
                    З бульбы клёцкі, з бульбы каша, не благая справа наша.
21-дзіця. Вельмі смачны агурец, толькі з бульбай маладец!
                    Хоць і сварыцца цыбуля, ды сябруе з смачнай бульбай.
22-дзіця. Бульбу там і бульбу тут людзі хваляць, як ядуць,
                     Нездарма шануюць бульбу, другім хлебам усе завуць.

(Выконваецца песня “Бульба”)

Вядучая. А зараз дарагія гледачы, трэба мне дапамагчы.
                     Хай той запляскае ў ладкі, хто любіць з бульбы аладкі.
                     Хто любіць зразы і бабку, хто клёцкі, бульбяную кашу.
                     Салянікі, а потым хто любіць дранікі.
(Дзеці і дарослыя пляскаюць у далоні).

Вядучая. А зараз мы з вамі пагуляем, ў вельмі цікавую і карысную гульню.

(Гульня “З бульбай”)	

    Вядучая. А зараз мы пагуляем і гасцеё пазабаўляем.
                        Пачынаем усе з кружочку – ручкi у нiз - у форму замочка,
                     Музыканцiк – рэж нам ох –  польку дробну, як гарох,
                     Полька у лева аккуратна – полька у права – дэлiкатна.
(усе танчуць польку спачатку у права, а потым улева)

Вядучая. А цяпер каб не згубiцца – трэба локцем зачапiцца.
(усе танчуць польку спачатку у права, а потым улева)

Вядучая. А цяпер такiя рэчы – бяромся за суседа плечы.
(усе танчуць польку спачатку у права, а потым улева)

Вядучая. Аб*яуляю разам з тым – што цяпер у нас iнтым,
                      Хлопцы i паненкi –  бяромся за суседскiя каленкi.
(усе танчуць польку спачатку у права, а потым улева)

    Колорацкий жук. С вами весело играл и немножечко устал.
                                         Вам спасибо говорью, и за все благодарью!
                                     До свидания! Гуд бай! Вы меня не забывай!
(Развітваецца і сыходзіць).

23-дзіця. Мы не проста малышы, мы – беларусы – бульбашы,
                    Любім свой Слонімскі   край, наш зялёны прыгожы рай.
 24-дзіця. Ці  я у мамы не дачка, ці  я не дачушка,
                      Я з сябрамі   патанцую, бо я – весялушка.

(Выконваецца парная полька “Чаму ж мне ня пець”)

      Вядучая. Хопіць нам ўжо сябры, жартаваць, смяяцца,
                           Трэба зараз нам сябры, з вамі развітацца.
      Жадаем вам, каб у садочку, у хлявочку, у полечку, у дамочку, усё радзіла і  пладзіла.

      25-дзіця. Надыходзіць смутны час – пара нам развітацца,
                           Але просім шчыра вас зноў к нам завітацца.
      26-дзіця. Будзем рады мы сябрам, пачастуем ласкай.
                           Няхай свеціць сонца вам, як у добрай казцы!
      Усе разам. Вам шчасця ў долі і хлеба уволю.

(Выконваецца песня “Бывайце здаровы”)

      (Дзеці выходзяць із залы, свята скончылася.)

----------

prynka (11.09.2018), solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (26.09.2018), Атава (06.11.2018)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

А это фотоотчёт о Ярмарке моей напарницы:
https://yadi.sk/i/4PwQpZomd79hu
https://yadi.sk/i/mNY1NlXzd79mP
https://yadi.sk/i/Ow2U9fPed79qm
https://yadi.sk/i/_-10WTdrd79ra
https://yadi.sk/i/YvAMF6JDd79sq

----------

solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (30.04.2019), Лорис (03.04.2018)

----------


## Алена.by

Хутка Дажынкi, трымайце
Дзецi  пад  беларускую музыку заходзяць  у музычную залу.
Вядучая   Добры дзень, сябры, паважаныя госцi. Вельмi добра, што вы завiталi да нас на гэтае  народнае  свята - Дажынкi. Як нi цяжка было жыць у тыя  старажытныя часы, а ўсе ж заставалася  ў народа  любоў да зямлi, песень, танцаў, гульняў,   будзем вучыцца ў нашых  продкаў , якiя i ў горы, i ў радасцi не забывалi сваiх песень, танцаў, карысталiся  iмi, каб  лепей  было перажыць усе турботы  i  цяжкасцi  часу.   
1-дзіця  Збірайціся, збірайціся, на свята чым хутчэй,сёння на Дажынкі, запросім мы гасцей.
2-дзіця  Вельмі добры ўраджай, і духмяны каравай.
               Будуць  людзі  добра жыць, працай  мудрай  даражыць.
Вядучая  Сёння ў нашым садзе свята, і гасцей як тут багата.
                 Усіх на свята запрашаем, і сардэчна вас вітаем .
Карагод «Дажынкі» (селі на места)
Вядучая  Дзеці, а ведаеце ў якой краіне мы жывем? Як яна называецца?
Дзеці  Беларусь!
Вядучая  Паміж  Польшчай, Украінай, Расіяй, Латвіяй, Літвой, Твой родны край, твая  Айчына – жыццё  тваё і  гонар твой. І ты яе запомні імя, як неба, сонца і зару.
                 Твая  зямля, твая  Радзіма, названа светла – Беларусь.
Дзяўчына Я- дзяучынка  беларуска, з васільковымі  вачыма.
                    Хоць  малая, але знаю  Беларусь – мая Радзіма
Песня «Беларусь»
Вядучая Нас да сябе ў госцi клiкала цётка  Лявонiха  ды дзяцька Лявон. Зараз мы
пойдзем да iх хаты. Але ж каго я бачу?  Кажысь дзяцька Лявон...(У залу заходзiць  Лявон)
Вядучая Добры дзень, дзядзька Лявон! 
 А чаму ты не ў хаце? Мы ўсе сабралiся  iсцi да  вас у госцi.
Лявон Добры дзень, мае любыя дзетачкi. Як вас пабачыў, дык вeсялей жыць стала.
Вядучая  А чаго ты такi невяселы?
Лявон Як жа быць  вяселым, не паспеў я дажаць  пшанiцу, дождж  перашкодзiў, а мая
любая Лявонiха наказала мне, каб да  снедання ўсе дажаў, бо  дадому не  пусцiць. Дажаць
не паспеў, вось  турбуюся.
Вядучая Не  турбуйся,  дзядзька  Лявон! Нашы  дзецi  табе  дапамогуць.
Выходзiць дзяўчынка.
3-дзіця  Хутчэй  збірайцеся, на свята спяшайцеся,наша  жыта  дажынаць, у снапочкi вязаць.
4-дзіця Вось  жыта  пажалi, каласкi  пазбiралi.
	              I прыйшло на нашу нiвачку, свята добрае- дажыначкi.
5-дзіця Шапацела  нiва  каласамi, ды яны пакiнулi  палi.
            Iх  дажалi   жнейкi   сёння  самi, «барада» ж  вандруе на палi.
6-дзіця Будуць  Жыценi ў ёй ад зiмы хавацца, да вясны  на працу шчодрай моцы набiрацца. 
Лявон  Дзiва- дзiўнае, сядзеў «казел» на мяжэ і дзiвiуся «барадзе»! Дзiва- дзiунае!
Вядучая  Чаму ж дзiва? 
Лявон  А ў каго ж та «барада», чорным шоўкам павiта?
Вядучая  Ты, Лявон, не гуляй, шоўк з «бароды» выбiрай! Няма тут нiчога дзiўнага. 
У старадаўнасцi  людзi  лiчылi, што «казел»- гэта дух зярнятак,калi  чым  яго  задобрыць,        будзе добры ўраджай.  Завiваем «бараду» стужкай  каляроваю. Дорым хлеб, соль i ваду, кветку  васiльковую. Ставiць ля снапочка ставяць хлеб, соль, ваду.
Лявон Давайце разам скажам заклiчку, каб на другi год быў яшчэ лепей  ўраджай.
7-дзіця  На новае лета, на другое лета, радзi сонца жыта i пшанiцу,
             На другое лета лепшае за гэта!
8-дзіця Будзе  добры  ўраджай и духмяны каравай.
              Будуць  людзi  добра жыць- працай мудрай даражыць.
9-дзіця Мацi- зямлiцы падзякаваць трэба,  за тое, што ўсiх надзялiла нас хлебам.
             Ей паклонiмся  нiзка-нiзка,  бо  яна  ўраджаю  калыска. Дзецi кланяюцца.
Лявон Малайцы, дзеткi, а працаваць умееце?Дзецi:  Да!
Лявон Але, я не ўсю бульбу сабраў? Дзецi дапамажыце, калi ласка.
Вядучая  Тады  пагуляем  у гульню  «Хто  хутчэй  збярэ бульбу»
Гульня «Хто  хутчэй  збярэ бульбу»
Лявон Ураджай  сабралi  багаты,  калi ласка пойдзем да хаты, Дажынкi  будзем  святкаваць, спяваць, гуляць ды танцаваць! Выходзiць гаспадыня пад музыку
Гаспыдя  Вось i госцейкi  прыйшлi да хаты, а маяго лайдака ўсе няма і няма. Вось я яму!
Лявон Любанькая  мая, каханая!
Гаспыня  А, прыйшоу, дзе ж ты, лайдак, хадзiў? Вiдаць да кумы заходзiў!
Лявон: Не, любая мая, ўсё  зрабiу, як ты прыказала. I гасцей да хаты прывёў!
Вядучая Добры дзень! Дазвольце  ў вашай хаце адзначыць свята ўраджаю!
Гаспадыня  Добры дзень! Калi ласка, калi  ласка даражэнькiя. 
              Паглядзiце,  якая  прыгожая хата ў гэтыя днi.
Лявон  Дарагiх  гасцей  вiтаем круглым, пышным караваем. Ен на блюдзе  распiсным з беласнежным рушнiком,Пакланясь- адведаць просiм!(выходзiць з хлебам i аддае вядучай)
Вядучая Дзякуй, але мы таксама не з пустымi рукамi. Прынеслi вам першы 
  дажынкавы сноп. Яго называюць - «Гаспадар». Пастаўце яго на самае  шаноўнае месца.
Лявон  Стаў яго, любая, на самае шаноўнае месца, «Бо хлеб- усяму галава».
               І дай бог, каб усiм хапiла хлеба, каб усяго было досыць.
10-дзіця Кажуць у народзе:  «Есць хлеб- будзе i песня»,а ўмелыя рукi не ведаюць скукi, хто  працуе  ад  душы  весялiцца  да  зары!
Беларускi  танец  «Лявонiха».
Лявон  Вашы  дзецi  ўсе  могуць: i пець, i танцаваць, i у розныя  гульнi гуляць, 
Вядучая  Нашы дзецi не толькi добра працуюць, але ведаюць шмат прыказак  i прымавак.      
Гаспыня  Паслухаем, паслухаем!
11-дзіця Нiчога  само не робiцца.
12-дзіця Гультай  за дела, мазоль на цела.
13-дзіця Без працы  няма чаго хлеба шукацi.
14-дзіця Хто  не працуе, той не есцi.
15-дзіця Што пасееш, то  пажнеш.
16-дзіця Землю грэe сонца, а чалавека- праца.
17-дзіця Без працы нe будзе вяселля. 
Гаспадыня Малайцы! Парадавалi нас. Лявон, а куды гэта ты ездiу на мiнулым тыднi?
Лявон Калi? А гэта мы з Лявонихай на кiрмаш  ездiлi.Ой, чаго мы толькi там не бачылi!
Гаспадыня Мы зараз з вамi пагуляем, а ты пакажы, каго купiу!
Гульня «Пакажы жывелу»
Лявон  Малайцы! А я яшчэ купiу сабе дудачку. Да вось яна (паказвае)  Пагуляем?
Гульня «Дудачка»
Вядучая Вельмi  добра, што  на  святасення  мы сабралiся. А вы дзецi  зайграйце, ды песню заспявайце . Аркестр  «Саука i Грышка»
Лявон  Малайцы! Спрытныя дзецi. Мы вас, дзецi, вiншуем з першым багатым  
ураджаем. Здаровымi, добрымi расцiце. Сваю беларускую  старонку шчыра любiце.
Гаспадыня  Усiх павiншаваў, пажаданнi раздаў. Зараз я вас пачастую вельмi смачным                                     
хлеба, пакуль вы бульбачку збiралi, я напекла вам з першага ўраджая вось гэты хлеб.     
Частуйцеся!Вядучая  Вялiкi дзякуй!
Гаспадыня Запрашаем вас да нас у госцi ў наступны год.Вы нас з Лявонам не забывайце, да пабачэння! Дзецi  пад  беларускую  музыку выходзяць з залы.

----------

solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (26.09.2018), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## Белая галка

"А мы жыта жалі, жыта дажыналі"  сцэнарый этнаграфічнага свята для дзяцей
https://yadi.sk/i/0nBR8Yh3j4AzU

----------

m-diana-2007 (12.02.2022), solnet (01.01.2019), Алусик (26.09.2018), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## Белая галка

Беларускае вяселле https://yadi.sk/i/EwsU5PbBj4BgM

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## Белая галка

Сцэнарый  фальклорнага падарожжа (для дзяцей 5-6 классаў) 
Беларускі скарб https://yadi.sk/i/H0qjlie3j4Bqn
з часопіса “Бібліятэка прапануе” 6.2012

----------

boba (23.05.2019), SiOlAn (14.03.2019), solnet (01.01.2019), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## Белая галка

Сцэнарый духоўнай бяседы “Да дабра праз слова”

Афармленне: кніжная выстава, стэнды, гучыць беларуская музыка.

Вядучы 1. Яшчэ Сымон Будны сказаў: “Няма такіх кніг, у якіх нельга было б чаму-небудзь навучыцца”.
Гэта сапраўды так. На свеце існуе вялікая колькасць кніг. Яны дазваляюць нам прыемна і з карысцю праводзіць час.
Вядучы 2. Але сярод бязмежнага мора кніг існуе адна. Яна вядома ўсяму свету. Яе чытаюць людзі розных узростаў, розных нацыянальнасцей. Яна змясціла вопыт і мудрасць тысячагоддзяў.
Вядучы 1. Яе называюць Кніга Кніг, Слова Божае, Свяшчэнная Пісанне, Біблія. Менавіта пра яе сёння пойдзе гаворка.
Вядучы 2. Біблія – самая старажытная кніга ў свеце. Яна напісана рознымі людзьмі ў розныя часы. Іван Златавуст назваў Біблію духоўнай ежай, якая ўпрыгожвае розум і робіць душу моцнай, цвёрдай, мудрай.
Вядучы 1. Біблія – старажытны пісьмовы помнік, дзе сабраны разнастайныя творы, у складанні якіх прымалі ўдзел каля сарака аўтараў. Біблія ці яе часткі перакладзена больш як на 1250 моў і дыялектаў практычна ўсіх краін свету.
Вядучы 2. Біблія – адзін з самых багатых і складаных помнікаў сусветнай культуры, многія старонкі якога насычаны глыбокай жыццёвай мудрасцю і вызначаюцца вялікай мастацкай сілай.
Вядучы 1. Слова “біблія” грэчаскага паходжання і перакладаецца як “кніга”. Але многія даследчыкі мяркуюць, што гэта слова бярэ пачатак ад назвы горада, у якім у старажытнасці гандлявалі папірусам, па грэчаску ён зваўся “бібліён”.
Вядучы 2. Першы збор старазапаведнай часткі Бібліі стварылі ў другім стагодзі да нашай эры ў Александрыі на старажытна-грэчаскай мове 70 перакладчыкаў. Біблія складаецца з асобных кніг. Кнігі, напісаныя да нараджэння Ісуса Хрыста, складаюць Стары Запавет. У ім расказваецца, як Бог стварыў Сусвет і самаго чалавека, апавядаецца многа розных гісторый.

Голас за шырмай: У пачатку стварыў Бог неба і зямлю. Зямля была пустая і цёмная. І сказаў Бог:
- Хай будзе святло.
І з’явілася святло. Бог назваў святло днём, а цемру – ноччу. І быў вечар, і была раніца. І сказаў Бог:
- Хай будзе неба, каб адзяліць ваду ў аблоках ад вады на зямлі. Хай сярод вады з’явіцца суша. І назваў Бог сушу зямлёй, а ваду – морам. І сказаў Бог:
- Хай зямля народзіць звяроў розных.
І стала так. І ўбачыў Бог, што гэта дабро. Так стварыў Бог неба і зямлю, і ўсё, што на зямлі. Але не было яшчэ чалавека. Ён стварыў чалавека на шосты дзень па вобразу і падабенству Свайму. Стварыў чалавека з зямлі, а потым дыханнем жыцця дзмухнуў ў твар яму  - і чалавек ажыў.

Вядучы 1. Новы Запавет – гэта кнігі, што стварыліся на працягу перашага стагодзя ад Нараджэння Хрыстова. Яны прысвечаны Ісусу Хрысту. Са старонак гэтых кніг можна даведацца, як Ён нарадзіўся і жыў, пра Яго апосталаў.
Вядучы 2. У  IV – XIII стагодзі ўзніклі шматлікія рэгіянальныя пераклады Бібліі. У IX стагодзі славянскі асветнікі браты Кірыл і Мяфодзій пераклалі Біблію на стараславянскую мову. Гэты пераклад лёг у аснову рукапісных біблейскіх кніг.
Вядучы 1. Для беларусаў гэту кнігу ўпершыню пераклаў, а пасля надрукаваў Францыск Скарына – слаўны доктар з г.Полацка. Францыск Скарына пісаў, што ў Бібліі схавана мудрасць, як моц у дарагім камені, як золата ў зямлі, як зерне ў арэху.
Вядучы 2. 6-га жніўня 1517 года Скарына выдаў сваю першую кнігу. Яна называлася “Псалтыр”. Услед за ею ў Празе ён надрукаваў яшчэ 22 кнігі. Усе яны былі часткамі старажытнай кнігі Бібліі. 
Вось некалькі радкоў з “Прадмовы Ф.Скарыны да ўсёй Бібліі”.
    “Біблія дзецям і людзям простым – кніга для навучэння, настаўнікам і людзям мудрым – для захапалення. Біблія – дзівосная рака! Яна бывае мелкай, і нават авечка можа яе перайсці! Але адначасна – і глыбокай, калі і слон змушаны плысці цераз яе. У гэтай кнізе – усе лякарствы душэўныя і цялесныя разам знойдзеце!”
Вядучы 1. Менавіта з Бібліі прыйшлі такія выразы, як “пацалунак Іуды”, “Фама неверуючы”, “30 срэбраных”, “Садом і Гамора”, “блудны сын” і іншыя.
Вядучы 2. На працягу стагодзяў Біблія застаецца да чалавецтва крыніцай веры і мудрасці. Кожнае пакаленне адкрывае ў ёй невычарпальныя духоўныя багацці.
   Зараз мы прапануем паслухаць вершы беларускіх паэтаў.


Я.Колас
Не дай Божа, сэрцам знікнуць
І душой апасці,
Страціць веру і надзею
На жыццё і шчасце:
Бо без веры і надзеі
Ў свеце ўсё пастыла,
Бо згубіўшы сэрца крэпасць,
Чалавек магіла.

Э.Акуліч “Малітва”
Божа літасны, трыадзіны,
Ты літанне маё – пачуй.
Не пакінь у бядзе Радзімы – 
Уратуй.
Уратуй мой народ пакутны,
Зберажы ад ліхога край,
Пасяліцца ў душы Іудзе
Мне і сыну майму – не дай.
Барані ад спакусы грэшных,
Абміні сваёй карай злых…
Божа правядны – хай бязмежнай 
Будзе ласка ад слоў Тваіх.

----------

+эlla (16.03.2017), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## lav

Рождественские колядки. 
(развлечение для  старшей группы)
Ведущий.
День сегодня не простой – праздник к нам пришёл святой!
Наступило Рождество – начинаем торжество!
Эй, спешите все сюда! В гости Коляда пришла!
Будем мы шутить, смеяться, будем прыгать, забавляться!
Ну-ка, дети, расскажите о зиме, о празднике Колядки!
1ребёнок.  Снег кружится белый, белый и деревьям и домам
                             Серебристые узоры дарит зимушка-зима!
2ребёнок.  В детском садике с утра музыка и пение
                      Нарядилась детвора как на день рождения!
Ведущий. Праздник этот самый длинный, он весёлый и старинный.
                   Наши предки пили, ели, веселились 2 недели!
                  От рождества и до Крещения, приготовив угощение
                  Пели разные Колядки, по дворам ходили святки.
                  Наряжались и шутили, праздник ждали и любили.
                  Так давайте  же сейчас встретим мы его у нас!
Песня «Мягкий беленький снежок»
3ребёнок.  Зима пришла с подарками – их у неё не счесть!
                       Ледок, коньки и саночки у гостьи этой есть!
                       Ещё снежочку белого зима нам принесла,
                        Покрыла этим чудом деревья и дома!
  Ведущий.  Мы вспоминаем лето и солнце и цветы
      А с беленьким снежочком потанцуем мы!
Танец «Зима» (со снежными комочками)
Ведущий. Красны девицы и добры молодцы! Собирайтесь, наряжайтесь, на Колядки отправляйтесь!  (дети идут одеваться…..)
(Дети хором зовут Коляду)     
   Входит Повадырь с колядовщиками ( коза , медведь, механоша)
Павадыр. Хто звау-вызывау, Каляду гукау? Я к вам iду, калядаушчыкоу вяду! Зорка ярка нам свяцi, усiх нам нада абысцi!
                          Песня “Шчадроўка”
Добры вечар, шчодры вечар! Усiм людзям на усiм свеце!
Ходзім, ходзім грамадой, Усіх вінш Калядой! 
Дзеда з бабай, бацьку з маці, яшчэ малага дзіцяці. 
Гаспадыня, не пужай, лепш каўбаскі смачнай дай! 
Як дасі яшчэ аладкі, будзем добра пляскаць ў ладкі.
Усе разам:   Добры вечар таму, у чыiм мы даму!

Гаспадыня: Мiласьцi просiм кожнага ў госцi!

Павадыр:  Цi шырокiя сцены, каб нам пагасьцяваць?
                Цi добрая гаспадыня, каб нас пачаставаць?

1-шы:      Што ты, цётка, наварыла, што ты, цётка , напякла? 
              Падавай сюды хутчэй! Не марозь малых дзяцей!

2-гi:          Калядзiн, калядзiн, я у бацькi адзiн,
              Караценькi кажушок – дайце мне пiражок!

Павадыр:    А мне пiражка мала, дайце мне сала!  
                    А наверх – каубасу, а то хату разнясу!

Гаспадыня:    А з чым жа вы прыйшлi, каляднiкi?
                        З чым жа вы прыйшлi, вясёлыя?
                       Адкуль вы, госці дарагія?

Павадыр: Па свеце ходзім, усюды бывалі, дзівы дзіўныя сустракалі.
Як ішлі па льду, ды злавілі Каляду, дазвольце запытацца,
ці будзе Каляда ў хаце?
Гаспадыня: Перш чым вам калядаваць, прыйдзецца папрацаваць,
Трошкі нас павесяліць, каб гасцінцы зарабіць.
А хто гэта з табою прыйшоў (на казу)
Павадыр:Гэта каза! Яна заусёды личылася духам поля и добрага ураджаю! А ну-ка, козанька пакажыся, людзям добрым пакланіся! 
 Дзе наша каза ходзiць-там жыта родзiць, дзе каза ножкай-топ,топ – там жыта – 7 коп, а дзе наша каза бывае – там шчасце прыбывае!
А вось и мядзведзь – ён увасабляе сiлу и здароуе!
   А самы галоуны у нас механоша! Паглядзице, якая у яго цудоуненькая торба! Механоша, хадзi хутчэй к сталу, давайце  нам пачастуначкi– каубасачкi, цукерачкi!
Гаспадыня. Пачакайце, пачакайце, спачатку паглядзiм, з чым вы да нас прыйшли.Частаваць вас, цi не.
Павадыр. Зараз наша чароуная козачка з вами патанцуе карагод.
(Дзецi утвараюць круг – каза у цэнтры)
КАРАГОД “ Ты каза “
1.Ты каза нам раскажы, спрытна усiм нам пакажы - як бабулькi скачуць
Вось i так, вось i так - так бабульки скачуць -2 р.
2.дзядулькi, 3. Дзяучынкиi4.хлопчыкi 5 козачкi (дети ост.в кругу)
Павадыр. А зараз каза дзетак будзе лавiць!
 (даганяе, дзецi убягаюць на стулья—каза падае са словами – ох, прапала!)
Павадыр.  Тут каза упала, ссохла i прапала.Трэба казе сала, каб каза устала, ды на рожаньки 2 пiрожаньки, а на паяснiцу (гладзiць) каубасiцу.
Гаспадыня ну так i быць, вось пачастунак вам. Каза, падымайся. Козачка, уставай калiласка!
Павадыр: Падыдзi,каза блiжэй,  пакланiся гаспадынькi нiжэй!
КАЗА. ( з паклонам) Каб вам крэпка спалося, ды лёгка уставалася!
Гаспадыня:       Як цудоуна разам з вамi!   Заставайцеся у зале Вас мы будзем частаваць i другiх гасцей чакаць!

 (Под музыку входит Дед Мороз.)
Дед Мороз.  													Здравствуйте, дети! Здравствуйте, гости дорогие!				С Новым годом поздравляю! Счастья, радости желаю!		         Светлой жизни – сто годов, а здоровья – сто пудов!		 Всех бы обнял я сегодня, да не хватит рук моих.
Поскорее в хоровод  я зову друзей своих!	
Ведущая. Крепко за руки беритесь, выходите в круг дружней, в хороводе потанцуем с милым дедушкой своим!
Песня  «Здравствуй дедушка мороз»
Дед Мороз.	Хорошо вы пели, а теперь садитесь.
Дети.			Мы не сядем, не устали, мы б с тобою поиграли!
Дед Мороз.		Поиграли? Хорошо! Вот я выйду…
Дети.			Ни за что!
Проводится игра «Не выпустим!»
Дед Мороз.	Что же делать, как же быть? Как же вас перехитрить?	Ведь я Мороз – волшебник. Сотворю я волшебство – поиграем мы ещё – будем дружно мы играть – превращаться, танцевать!    
Танец-игра с Дедом Морозом
Дед Мороз! Наигрался с вами я, снова в путь уж мне пора, ждут другие ребятишки и девчонки и мальчишки!  На прощанье погадаю вам друзья! Закрывайте глазки …… загадывайте каждый своё заветное желание , а я с волшебным посохом пробегу,  снежком волшебным вас запорошу и когда снежок на улице расстает, пригреет солнышко, наступит весна… - ваши желания  обязательно сбудутся!  С праздником, с Колядами – до новых встреч друзья!
Ведущий.
Снова музыка звучит, кто – то в гости к нам спешит!
Вбегает Снежная баба
Снежная баба – У вас тут гадания, волшебство? И мне погадайте!  Вижу здесь у вас горшочки  волшебные стоят! Я тоже счастья хочу! Достаёт веточку из  горшочка.Что это? Ну-ка, растолкуй!
Ведущий  -видно, к новой метёлке!
СНЕЖНАЯ БАБА  огорчённо заглядывает в горшочек:
А колечка нет?
Ведущий- Так кто же тебя замуж возьмёт? Тебе сколько лет?
СНЕЖНАЯ БАБА- Ах, так? Ах, вот ты как? Разгоняет всех детей метёлкой. Сейчас я буду хозяйкой! Попляшите вы у меня! Устрою я вам экзамен! Ну, кто смелый!
Дети встают в круг и передают друг другу снежок или метёлку на выбор, пока играет музыка. У кого после окончания музыки снежок остался в руках, тому Снежная баба даёт шуточное задание или потанцевать.
1.Игра «Снежок»
2.Дети и Снежная баба весело пляшут танец-игра «Мартышки» .
Снежная баба – Ух, 100 лет так не плясала!!!
Ведущий- Весело тебе с нами, Снежная баба?
Снежная баба:  Очень весело! А я ещё люблю музыкальные загадки загадывать! Отгадаете? Недавно у вас была ёлка, вы знаете что нужно вешать на ёлку? А вот я сейчас проверю!
ИГРА «Мы повесим шарики» и Танец –игра « Четыре шага»
 Ведущий.  Спасибо, Снежная баба за интересные загадки, танцы, игры!  (Дети СЕЛИ)
Снежная баба:   А знаете, есть такая народная примета - кто на Рождество чихнёт, тот здорово год проживёт! Кто болеть не хочет - чихнём-ка разок все вместе, а? Три-четыре- «Апчхи!!!!!!!!!»             Все чихают
Дети и баба Яга хором-  Дай Вам Бог здоровья!!!!
Снежная баба вносит тазик с водой и веник
Снегу маленько я растопила…Кто Рождественским снегом окропится, тот от недугов исцелится!!!
Снежная баба бежит по залу, брызгая на детей и взрослых.
Ведущий  – а ещё есть такая примета - если звёздочку с неба поймаешь…
И желание загадаешь…
Снежная баба и Ведущий  вместе—То оно непременно исполнится!
Лопают воздушный шар и оттуда вылетают блестящие конфетти-звёздочки.
Снежная баба—Загадывайте все желания!
Ведущий. Всех гостей Рождества привечая, Всех встречая и хлебом и солью,
Приглашаем участников к чаю, Приглашаем гостей к застолью! Чаепитие.

----------

SiOlAn (14.03.2019), Алусик (24.07.2017), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## +эlla

Праздник ПАСХИ. 
https://yadi.sk/i/hT9n01PnrCai4

*+эlla*, https://yadi.sk/i/7FPQKJd3rCcMK

----------

solnet (19.03.2017), Алусик (24.07.2017), Ледок (27.04.2016), Лорис (22.04.2016), НикоИрина (24.08.2017), Тамара Пискунова (03.04.2018)

----------


## Гурка

Сцэнарый купальскага свята 
                            “У пошуках папараць-кветкі”
            Гучыць містычная музыка, голас Купалы.
КУПАЛА: Мір вам, людзі добрыя! Гэта кажу я, Дух лета, Купала! Усім загадваю сёння святкаваць! Лета ўступіла ў поўную сілу – травы гаючым сокам наліліся, раса магічную сілу прыроды ўвабрала, вада ў рэках ачысцілася! Дык няхай жа пачнецца вялікае весялосць! Загадваю ўсім: карагоды вадзіць, гульні ладзіць, песні спяваць,вянкі плесці, расой чароўнай мыцца! Толькі ў лес не хадзіце – купальскай ноччу ўся нечысць за квітнеючай папарацць-кветкай на святло выходзіць – як бы бяды не здарылася! А зараз – мы пачынаем свята! 
                                          Танец.
 На сцэну выходзяць юнак і дзяўчына - студэнты, ён - тыповы батанік, яна – больш развітая, упэўненая ў сабе. За спінамі заплечнікі, апранутыя па-паходнаму. У руках у дзяўчыны – ноўтбук.
ЯНА: Ну вось, мы і на месцы. Трэба разбіць лагер, пакуль святло, вогнішча распаліць. На вячэру юшкі зварым. 
ЁН: Ты што! Які лагер? Зараз па-хуткаму перакусім бутэрбродамі – і ў лес. Як ты будзеш назіраць  як папараць-кветка зацвітае,  вогнішча ж  перашкаджаць будзе. Ды і агонь страшнавата разводзіць – не толькі нячыстую сілу прыманім, але і мясцовую моладзь. А нам справай трэба займацца. Раз вырашылі высветліць да канца... А калі знойдзем папараць-кветку – гэта ж навуковае адкрыццё! На нобелеўскую прэмію цягне. Тут і ніякія скарбы не патрэбны.
Яна: Божа мой! Нячыстая сіла! Папараць-кветка! І гэта гаворыць студэнт універсітэта 21-га стагоддзя! Навошта я пагадзілася на гэтую авантуру! Зараз схадзіла б у душ, выпіла кубак кавы і пайшла б на дыскатэку ў начны клуб, замест таго, каб тут з табой камароў карміць!
          Усаджваецца, адкрывае ноўтбук, «апускаецца» ў віртуал.
ЁН: Але ты ж мая дзяўчына! Ты ж сама пагадзілася!
ЯНА: Так, пагадзілася! Цяпер шкадую пра гэта! Ведаеш што, Іван! Шкада, што ты дурань, а не царэвіч! Шукай сваю папараць-кветку, а я далей не пайду! Стамілася я, спаць лягу. Як вернешся – разбудзі. 
Залазіць у спальны мяшок, кладзецца. Хлопец, паціснуўшы плячыма, сыходзіць. 
На прастору перад сцэнай выходзяць Кікімара з Лешым, Кікімара паганяе Лешага палкай.
           Песня Кікімары на матыў «Танкіст»
Мы з табою жывем гадоў, напэўна, сто!
Для цябе я была і зоркай і марай!
А цяпер ты сабе два заняцця знайшоў, 
Пачаў квас папіваць, па русалкам пайшоў!
ПРЫПЕЎ: 
А я цябе па лесе шукаю,
А я ўсю ноч не заплюшчыла вачэй,
Здрады я ніколі  не дарую,
Я адпомшчу, і не раз!
Кікімара: Ах ты, ірад пракляты, пень трухлявы! Дзе ноч хістаўся? З кім піў? 
Лясун: Ды не піў я! (ікае)
Кікімара: Яшчэ і адпіраецца, ах ты ,венік паганы! Зноў з русалкамі ў бар хадзіў?
Лясун: Ды ну цябе, ІК! кажу не піў, а ты - ў бар, з русалкамі, ІК! ад іх рыбай смярдзіць!
Кікімара: А ад цябе піўным балотам смярдзіць! Апошні раз пытаюся, дзе быў, з кім піў?
Лясун: Вось прыстала як п'яўка, ІК! кажу – не піў, я хадзіў у зачараваны лес ,  шукаць папараць-кветку , ІК! Усю ноч працягаўся – нічога не знайшоў. 
Кікімара: А на які чорт цябе, стары пень, у той лес пацягнула?
Лясун: Ох і цемра ты, кажу ж што за папараць-кветкай хадзіў!
Спявае на матыў «Я буду доўга гнаць веласіпед»
Хай у гэту ноч увесь лес цвіце, як сад,
Яго заветнай ноччу ўвесь прайду 
Знайду я кветку і аткапаю скарб,
І да цябе я з кветкамі  прыйду.
Я сэрцам чую ціхі звон манет,
Вось гэта будзе слава і поспех!
Знаўду я кветку і падару яе,
Каханай ,любай, дарагой!
Кікімара: Ой! Лешынька! Няўжо ты пад старасць гадоў мне, Кікімурушке балотнай ,надумаў кветак падарыць. Ах ты, сокал мой ясны, дабрадзецель ты мой ненаглядны!
Лясун: Ды ну цябе, цемра балотная! Хіба  не чула пра цуды ў Купальскую ноч? Хто знойдзе квітнеючую папараць-кветку, таму ўсе скарбы на зямлі адкрыюцца!
Кікімара: Ну і што, знайшоў?
Лясун: Ды не знайшоў я нічога! А  ў Вадзянога сёння ж свята – імяніны! Сумуе, нябось, адзін. Ні сяброў, ні жонкі. Як вось у госці ісці! Нават падарыць няма чаго! 
Кікімара: Ну, гэта не праблема! Ведаеш, колькі народу цяпер па лесе бадзяецца! Хапай любога і цягні ў падарунак! 
                    Падымаюцца на сцэну
Лясун: І праўда! Ён жа, небарака, любому утопленніку рады! 
          Бачыць спячую дзяўчыну, шыкает на Кікімару.
Кікімара: Вось бачыш! Што я казала! Хапаем! Панеслі!
Падхопліваюць спальны мяшок са спячай дзяўчынай і выносяць. На сцэну выходзіць Вадзяны з сумным выразам твару. За ім пляцецца Старая Русалка. 
                            Русалка спявае на матыў «У рэстаране»
Ты зусім забыў пра справы,
І зусім ты, сябрук, абленіўся!
Ад цябе, і жонка сышла,
Ад таго, што ты цінай пакрыўся!
Ты давай-ка, цяпер ўстрапянісь,
І бестурботна ўстрахні старыною,
І, як раней, зноў усміхнісь,
Зноў у жыццё акунісь з галавою.
ПРЫПЕЎ: А жыццё прыгожае, а жыццё выдатнае,
Жыві з усмешкай, а не дарэмна,
Чаго ты сам захочаш, выбірай,
І будзе нам нават у возеры  рай!
І будзе нам нават у возеры  рай!
Русалка: Ну чым жа цябе пацешыць, Вадзянік-бацюшка! 
Вадзянік: Ды  якія ў гэтым возеры забавы! Вось Марскі Цар з усімі выгодамі жыве – у яго мабільная сувязь ёсць, Інтэрнэт!
Русалка: Дык мабільны і ў цябе ёсць – вылазь на бераг ды гавары, калі хочаш! 
Вадзянік(плаксіва): Так? А Інтэрнэт? Колькі ў свеце цудаў, а мне і не паглядзець нават. А я б з красуняй якой пазнаёміўся, ды, глядзіш, і пераехаў бліжэй да мора. Эх! Ды хоць бы кабельнае тэлебачанне правесці, і то б весялей!
Русалка: Ну чаго гаруеш! Так і імяніны пройдуць дарма, ніякай радасці! А ну давай заспявай што-небудзь прыгожае! Глядзіш, і на душы  вясялей будзе!
                Вадзяны спявае. 
Вось жа як бывае ў жыцці  пад час,
Іменіны толькі раз у годзе.
Толькі ў госці вось ніхто не ідзе – 
На Купалу весяліцца народ.
А я б хацеў скакаць тры дні і тры ночы,
І ў госці  клічу я  сяброў не аднойчы,
І не трэба падарункі дарыць мне
А проста сумна аднаму-му-му,
Але хто ж будзе танцаваць з-пад палкі,
І нікому мяне такога не жалка,
 Не дачакацца добрых слоў ад русалкі,
Не ведаю нават, чаму!
Русалка: Ну вось, іншая справа! Ты якой-небудь работай займіся, тады небуде калі  ныць! Вунь у возеры колькі смецця насабіралася! Займіся гігіенай!
Вадзянік: (абурана) Што?! Я?! У дзень імянін?!
Выходзяць Лесавік і Кікімара, выносяць спячую дзяўчыну. 
Лясун: Здарова, Вадзяныч! З аменінамі! 
Кікімара: А мы тут табе падаруначак прыперлі! Глянь, якая дзяўчынка! Маладая ды прыгожая!
         Кладуць дзяўчыну. Тая прачынаецца, падскоквае.
Дзяўчына: Што за жарты! Дзе я?
Вадзянік: А табе зараз усё роўна, краса мая, адсюль ужо не выберашся! Ты цяпер – мая вечная госця. Будзеш жыць са мной у возеры.Вадзяны я! Чула пра такога? 
Дзяўчына: (сабе) Так, Маруся, спакойна! Табе ўсё гэта сніцца! Ніякіх вадзяных не бывае.
Разважаючы, адыходзіць у бок, наторкаецца на Лесуна з Кікімарай, ускрыквае.
Дзяўчына: (У жаху) Ой! А гэта яшчэ хто?! 
Лясун: (важна) Лешыя  мы. А гэта супружніца мая, Кікімара.
Кікімара робіць рэверанс. Дзяўчына падае ў непрытомнасць. Падбягае русалка, обмахівае дзяўчыну.
Русалка: (гаворыць Вадзяніку) Дохлая яна нейкая. Гарадская, відаць. Днямі за кампутарам сядзіць, вось і павалілася ад свежага паветра!
                Дзяўчына прыходзіць у сябе. 
Дзяўчына: Гэта злачынства! За выкраданне чалавека будзеце адказваць па законе! Ды ў мяне такі жаніх, ён цяпер усю міліцыю на ногі падыме! Мяне шукаць будуць!
Кікімара: Бач ты, шустрая якая! Адным словам, камбала заморская! Пашукаюць і перастануць. І так усім зразумела, што ты ўтапілася. Так што судзіць няма каго і няма каму. А вось Вадяніку нашаму пад старасць гадоў забава!
Дзяўчына: Ды вы што тут, усё, з глузду з'ехалі, ці што?! А як жа правы чалавека?!
Уцякае са сцэны, усе ідуць адзін за адным.
Лешы: Правы, абавязкі.. Быў  чалавек – і няма!

                       На сцэну выходзіць Хлопец з кветкамі ў руках.
Хлопец: Эх, не шанцуе мне! Столькі кветак, а папараць-кветкі няма сярод іх! Напэўна, гэта і на самай справе бабкіны казкі! Так! Дзе гэта тут Машка ўкладвалася спаць... Стоп! А дзе ж яна? А! Напэўна, яна вырашыла мяне разыграць! Маруся, выходзь! Не палохай мяне! Ау-у! 
Сыходзіць. На сцэну выходзіць Вадзяны з ноўтбукам ў руках. За ім ідзе Маша і Русалка з вязаннем. 
Вадзянік: Як удала цябе мне падарылі! Цяпер у мяне не толькі забава, але і інтэрнэт ёсць! Я цяпер хоць куды магу зазірнуць! Хочаш у Чорнае Мора, хочаш у Ціхі акіян,  з кітамі ды дэльфінамі пабалбатаць пра жыццё-быццё! Зараз вось яшчэ на партал Нептуна зайду, аўтограф пакіну! Хай ведае, што і мы не лыкам шытыя!
Маша спявае на матый песні “Свечка-свяча”
 Хай на дне рачным  сыра і цёмна,
Я нячыстай сілы  не баюся,
Загадаю я адно жаданне,
У ноч Купальскую яно споўніцца ...
Недзе блукае мой любы па лясах,
Але ведаю, што ен мяне знойдзе
Буду верыць я заўседы   ў цуд,
Калі мілы знойдзе шчасця кветку. 
ПРЫПЕЎ: Ноч Купальская прыйшла,
Зоркі ў неба заклікала,
Будзе сёння чараваць да відна.
Папрашу цябе я, ноч,
З Ванем мне сустрэцца зноў,
Кветка-папараць паможа ў гэтым нам.
Маша: Так, а я ўсё думала –гэта ўсе бабкіны казкі! Хоць бы Ваня сапраўды чароўную кветку знайшоў! Бо кветка, кажуць, выконвае любыя жаданні! 
Русалка: Эх, дзяўчынка! Папараць-кветка яшчэ ні аднаму чалавеку ў рукі не далася. Бо людзі жорсткімі сталі, з-за грошай вунь смертазабойства, Войны ідуць! Таму і не даецца чароўная кветка у рукі чалавеку, таму што не для добрых спраў яе шукаюць! Так што векаваць табе, дзеўка, у возеры! Не знойдзе цябе твой жанішок. Лепш прыдумай, чым бацюшку-Вадяніка павесяліць! 
                             Сыходзяць. Выходзіць Іван.
Іван: Так, дзе ж яна? Можа, яе тэрарысты выкралі? Выкуп, значыць, запатрабуюць! А дзе ж я грошай вазьму, каб яе выкупіць ? Не, трэба пастарацца ўсё ж знайсці кветку  і адкапаць скарб! Галоўнае – Машу выручыць!
          Чытае верш на фоне лірычнай музыкі. 
Калі раптам з неба пасыплюцца зоркі,
Калі пажар раптам пачнецца ў лесе,
Ведаю – выратаваць цябе будзе няпроста,
Але ад стыхіі цябе я выратую.
Калі раптам выскачаць дзікія звяры,
Кінуцца ўслед нам, рыкаючы і сапучы,
Верыш ты мне, або зусім не верыш –
Я сваёй груддзю закрыю цябе.
Іван: А што гэта там свеціцца? Няўжо кветка! Пайду пагляджу! 
На сцэну выходзяць, крадучыся, Лесавік і Кікімара, асвятляючы дарогу ліхтарыкам. Сутыкаюцца з Іванам. 
Лясун: О! Яшчэ адзін утопленічак! Будучы! 
Кікімара: Шанцуе сёння Вадзяніку – столькі падарункаў! 
            Хапаюць Івана пад рукі з абодвух бакоў.
Іван: Ды адчапіцеся ад мяне! Я вас не баюся! Я пра вас у кнігах чытаў. І ведаю, што вы мяне будзеце адгаворваць, каб папараць-кветку  я не шукаў, і зачароўваць мяне будзеце. Толькі я вам хачу прапанаваць іншае. Давайце разам шукаць скарб. Мне ж зусім няшмат трэба – Машаньку маю выкупіць у тэрарыстаў, астатняе ўсё вам аддам!
Лясун: Вось гэта справа! Ты адкуль узяўся, такі шчодры! Скарб мы і самі знойдзем, і ўсё сабе забярэм, нічога дзяліць не будзем! А цябе ў возера кінем, на забаву цару Вадзяному!
Кікімара: (Лясуну на вуха) Паслухай, Лешык,  па купальскім павер'і, кветка можа дастацца ў рукі толькі бескарысліваму чалавеку! Нам з табой яна не дасца! Хай  Іван  кветку сарве і скарб вырые, а мы потым з ім разбярэмся!
Лясун: Ах ты, мая разумніца! (Івану) Скажы дзякуй маёй разлюбезнай супружніцы, а не то... Вось знойдзеш кветку, дабудзеш скарб, тады ідзі на ўсе чатыры бакі! Згодны?
Іван: Вядома, згодны!
Кікімара: Ура! Наперад, на пошукі! 
                          Сыходзяць.
            Выходзіць Вадзяны і Маша. 
Маша: Ну чым цябе яшчэ пацешыць? На лыжаролернай трасе на роліках ездіць ты баішся, віртуальныя монстры табе надакучылі... Імідж ты мяняць не хочаш... А што, калі нам з табой патусіць пад клубнячок?
Вадзянік: А што гэта? А як гэта?
Маша: Вось жа вёска цёмная! Ты што, і  танцаваць не ўмееш?
                                     Паказвае.
Вадзянік:  Не ўмею, не да танцаў мне, работы іншай хватае.
 Маша: Зараз буду вучыць цябе.Будзем танцаваць  і упрысядкі, і падскакваючы, і ў абдымку! 
 Калі ласка, выходзьце да нас, сябры. Крыху павесялім Вадзяніка.
 Пачынаем усё з кружочка,
Рукі ўнізе на замочку.
Гэй, музыка, рэж нам ох!
Польку дробну, як гарох.
Полька ўлева ,полька ўправа.
А цяпер каб не згубіцца,
Трэба лоцем зачапіцца,
Полька ўправа акуратна,
Полька ўлева далікатна.
А цяпер, такія рэчы,
Бяромся за суседа плечы.
Полька ўлева ,полька ўправа.
Ручкі цэлы?
Ножкі не стаміліся?
Самі вы не зажурыліся?
Аб’яўляю між  тым,
Што цяпер у нас інтым,
Хлопцы ды паненкі,
Бяромся за каленкі.
Полька ўлева ,полька ўправа.
А цяпер пайшлі ў скокі,
Круціцеся ва ўсе бокі. 
                             (танец-гульня “Полька”)
 Маша: (з загадкавым бляскам) А што гэта  я цябе ўсе забаўляю? Ты б мяне хоць на бераг на экскурсію звадзіў, месцы прыгожыя паказаў! У вас, кажуць, папараць-кветка сёння зацвітае! Так хочацца паглядзець! А я табе потым сушы прыгатую!
З розных бакоў на сцэну падымаюцца дзве групы персанажаў – Лесавік і Кікімара з Іванам, і Вадзяны з Машай. Адначасова падыходзяць на адлегласці паўметра ад кветкі, нячыстая сіла курчыцца, але падысці да кветкі не можа. Іван і Маша падыходзяць да кветкі, Іван зрывае яе. 
                               Гучыць гром. 
Кікімара: Гэта Купала! Сам Купала! Ратуйся, хто можа!
Лясун: Ды хіба ўцячэш ад яго! Зараз ен свае чары накладзе, прыйдзецца для яго зноў увесь лес гаючымі травамі засаджваць!
Вадзянік: А мяне, як у мінулы раз, прымусіць усе смецце з возера прыбіраць!
Зноў грыміць гром. Іван і Маша спалохана прысядаюць.
                        Раздаецца голас Купалы.
КУПАЛА: Не бойцеся, людзі! Кветка чароўная даецца ў рукі толькі чалавеку з чыстым сэрцам! А паколькі ваша жаданне, маладыя, ўжо споўнілася, я сам выкарыстоўваю чароўную сілу кветкі! Ваш скарб – у вашых сэрцах – гэта ваша любоў, ваша дабрыня. Я жадаю вам шчасця і моцнай сям'і, а вам, людзі, я дару ноч весялосці і радасці, пасылаю вам вылячэнне ад усіх хвароб, а сэрца насыщаю святлом і дабрынёй! Хай грымне весялосць!
Кікімара: А як жа мы? 
Лясун: Нам што, і павесяліцца сёння нельга?
Вадзянік: (уздыхаючы) А я наогул сёння... імяніннік!
                Голас Купалы.
КУПАЛА: Сардэчна запрашаю і вас,нячысцікі, і дазваляю вам весяліцца, але спачатку дайце зарад бадзёрасці людзям, пагуляйце з імі ў гульні купальскія! А я падару вам добрае надвор'е , святочны канцэрт  і дыскатэку!
                  ГУЛЬНЕВАЯ ЧАСТКА.

----------

kateskritskaya (22.06.2018), mar62 (13.07.2017), solnet (17.07.2017), Алусик (24.07.2017), Лорис (13.07.2017), НикоИрина (24.08.2017)

----------


## Liilit

Подскажите пожалуйста, может кто может подсказать номер на русском языке  для детей 6-10 лет на праздник купала, летний солнцеворот, лето. Стихи, песню, танец.... нашла пару частушек. Но этого мало. Надо ещё что-то. Спасибо!

----------


## Алусик

Сегодня провели открытое развлечение "Гуканне Вясны".Делюсь сценарием. Огромное спасибо всем девчатам , чьими материалами и идеями я воспользовалась. Ещё раз благодарю Ирину Парахневич, за озвучку Ляли. 
https://yadi.sk/d/FABrMSJ2eNNyoA
https://yadi.sk/i/RbNyvpiZ4-YzmA

----------

lorik_minsk (31.05.2022), Magvai (17.05.2019), prynka (01.12.2019), solnet (03.05.2019), Ssveta (02.05.2019), valush (13.06.2019), vils77 (23.09.2019), Алена.by (12.03.2020), Варвара.гомель (28.06.2020), Елизавета777 (28.01.2020), Ледок (27.09.2019), Лорис (01.05.2019), моз (25.08.2019), Парина (22.09.2019), сонейко (01.05.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

> Сегодня провели открытое развлечение "Гуканне Вясны".Делюсь сценарием. Огромное спасибо всем девчатам , чьими материалами и идеями я воспользовалась. Ещё раз благодарю Ирину Парахневич, за озвучку Ляли.


Огромное спасибо за замечательный сценарий и озвучку!!!

----------

mar62 (30.04.2019), Алусик (30.04.2019), Парина (28.10.2019)

----------


## сонейко

[QUOTE=Цветусик;5543705]Огромное спасибо за замечательный сценарий и озвучку!!![Аллусик!!!Ты просто умничка!!!Спасибо за порлезный такой материал!!!Мало очень белорусского материала.а тут такой подарок!!!Взяла в копилочку!!!

----------

Алусик (04.05.2019)

----------


## Magvai

Девочки! Добрый вечер! В пятницу провели фольклорное свята БАГАЧ (согласно годовому плану)... Благодаря вам, "склеили" сценарий. Огромное спасибо всем, чьим материалом воспользовались!!!!!!
https://yadi.sk/i/ZjcZ-nIBm-eNUw
Оформление зала и немного фото
[IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/c8fb392a50529e6fb6337ff37db10a0c25d41a351832686.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/afbe206c20c84cdefa51b60e351bdb2925d41a351832812.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/80341ef22243904e79e58f4b9eb4674125d41a351832859.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/02d397becf4db65386da327eecf7d6c025d41a351832892.jpg[/IMG]

----------

boba (28.10.2019), lorik_minsk (31.05.2022), lukshurik (23.09.2019), m-diana-2007 (13.09.2021), prynka (01.12.2019), solnet (20.10.2019), valush (09.02.2020), vils77 (23.09.2019), Алусик (09.10.2019), Ирина Якунина (21.09.2020), Ледок (27.09.2019), Лорис (23.09.2019), Папялушка (09.02.2020), Парина (28.10.2019), Светлана - Слоним (24.09.2019), Цветусик (08.10.2019)

----------


## Лорис

> В пятницу провели фольклорное свята БАГАЧ (согласно годовому плану).


Хорошо. что наши ещё не включают такие праздники в годовой.
Фото замечательные. Молодцы.

----------

Magvai (07.10.2019)

----------


## Алусик

> фольклорное свята БАГАЧ


Люда, как всегда шикарно.

----------

Magvai (13.11.2019)

----------


## Цветусик

Девчата,у кого-нибудь есть праздник картошки или вообще про картошку на белорусском языке?????

----------


## olga71

Здравствуйте, может у кого-нибудь есть монтаж на Новый год на беларускай мове, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## prynka

> Девочки! Добрый вечер! В пятницу провели фольклорное свята БАГАЧ (согласно годовому плану)... Благодаря вам, "склеили" сценарий. Огромное спасибо всем, чьим материалом воспользовались!!!!!!
> https://yadi.sk/i/ZjcZ-nIBm-eNUw
> Оформление зала и немного фото
> [IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/c8fb392a50529e6fb6337ff37db10a0c25d41a351832686.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/afbe206c20c84cdefa51b60e351bdb2925d41a351832812.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/80341ef22243904e79e58f4b9eb4674125d41a351832859.jpg[/IMG]
> [IMG]http://f25.********info/thumb/02d397becf4db65386da327eecf7d6c025d41a351832892.jpg[/IMG]


Замечательный сценарий. Большое спасибо. У нас такие требуют каждый год в конце сентября. Только еще заканчивается ярмаркой.

----------

girei.liusjena (04.12.2019), Ssveta (31.01.2021), Женива (07.01.2020)

----------


## Елизавета777

Девчата, поделитесь пожалуйста сценарием "Масленица" на белорусском языке. Спасибо.

----------


## Любитель05

> Девчата, поделитесь пожалуйста сценарием "Масленица" на белорусском языке. Спасибо.


Скамарох 1: Не ведаю я такога ўказа! Затое я цябе, Яга, добра ведаю! Сыходзь адсюль, ня псуй свята!

Баба-Яга: Так, я - Баба-Яга. А вы каго чакалі? Вясну? Як па мне, так зіма самае то! Каб яна са сваімі завеямі аж да лета была! 

Скамарох 2: Вось так нумар! Што ж рабіць цяпер? 

Скамарохі чухаюць патыліцы

Скамарох 1: А я - ведаю!

                        Ёсць звычай, стары вельмі,
                        Усімі шанаваны на нашай зямлі:
                        Сыходзіць зіма не хоча?
                        Масленіцу запалі!

Гучыць вясёлая музыка. 
Падбягаюць да пудзіла Масленіцы

Баба-Яга: Ну вось, ізноў! Масленіца такая, Масленіца сякая, а пра мяне - ізноў забыліся! 

Скамарох 2: Забудзешся пра цябе, як жа! Не, каб са святам дапамагчы, народ павесяліць - толькі шкодзіш усім! 

Баба-Яга: А вы прасілі мяне дапамагчы? Можа, я - лепшая памочніца пры правядзенні святаў! 

Скамарох 1: Што ж, калі шкодзіць не будзеш - заставайся! 
Баба-Яга: І застануся! Я вам усім пакажу, як трэба весяліцца на свяце! 

Скамарох 2: (звяртаецца да гледачоў): Ну што, дазволім ёй застацца? Так таму і быць! 
Гучыць музыка.
Баба-Яга становіцца памочнікам скамарохаў. Праводзіць конкурс “Мятла”. 
(На снезе змейкай выстаўляюцца драўляныя калоды. Іх трэба расставіць на адлегласці 30 сантыметраў адзін ад аднаго. Затым удзельнік садзіцца на мятлу і пачынае змейкай аббягаць калоды. Усё трэба зрабіць максімальна хутка, але пры гэтым не збіць ні адной кеглі.)

 Вакальныя нумары 

Скамарох 1. Баба-Яга зусім нас збіла з панталыку. Мы ж збіраліся пабаіць вам пра тыдзень Масленіцы. Дык вось, другі дзень называецца «Зайгрышы». У гэты дзень каталіся з гор, каб доўгі лён рос. А я абвяшчаю конкурс знаўцаў народнай мудрасці. Я падрыхтавала для вас некалькі пытанняў:
• Якія масленічныя звычаі вы ведаеце? 
• Якія народныя прыказкі і прымаўкі пра Масленіцы вы ведаеце? 

Па чарзе адказваюць на пытанні. 
Той, хто назваў апошні адказ - пераможца.

Скамарох 2: Вось і надышоў трэці дзень Масленіцы, які называецца "Ласунак". 
Адгадайце, што гэта:
                        Круглы, а не кола,
                        Гарачы, а не сонца,
                        Не пірог, а з’есці можна.
Вядома, гэта блін. У сераду на Масленіцу цешчы пяклі іх і чакалі да сябе ў госці зяцёў, каб пачаставаць. Масленіца славіцца сваімі блінамі. Бліны пякуць розныя: вялікія, маленькія, а галоўнае - круглыя, як сонейка. Бо гэта ж сімвал сонца. 
Скамарох 1: А я абвяшчаю наступны конкурс. Той, хто адкажа, колькі бліноў у гэтай горцы, будзе лічыцца самай лепшай цешчай, ці самым лепшым зяцем. ( Бліноў 7, так як 7 дзён у Масленіцы).

Гучыць музыка. 
Пераможцу ўручаюць бліны.

Скамарох 2: А чацвёрты дзень - мой самы любімы. Ён завецца «Разгуляй-чатвярток». Лічылася, што ў гэты дзень павінен першы раз праспяваць жаваранак.

Скамарох 1. А зараз зноў гульня. Запрашаем 5 жадаючых хлопцаў. Кожны з вас атрымае  птушачак ( складзеныя з паперы самалёцікі). Вам трэба адправіць сваіх птушачак як мага далей. Чые птушачкі даляцяць далей, той і пераможца.

Гучыць музыка.
 Удзельнікі па чарзе пускаюць самалёцікі. Пераможцу частуюць аладкамі.

Скамарох 2: Прыйшоў пяты дзень Масленіцы, які называўся “Цешчыны вячэркі”. У гэты дзень зяці сваіх любімых цешчаў у госці запрашалі. Ну, а калі цешчу запрасілі, трэба ж яе нечым частаваці. А чым частаваць на Масленіцу, як не блінамі? Вось мы зараз паглядзім, ці ўмеюць нашы хлопцы бліны пячы. ( Хлопцам  даюць патэльні.) Вы павінны будзеце паставіць патэльню на пліту, але спачатку мы вам вочы завяжам. А вы, паважаныя гледачы, не проста назірайце, а падказвайце хлопцам, куды ісці, улева ці ў права. 

Гучыць музыка. 
Хлопцам завязваюць вочы, раскручваюць, ідзе гульня.

Скамарох 1. Вось наш пераможца. Добры зяць у цешчы будзе. Вось табе пачастунак, частуйся, калі ласка, нашымі блінамі і сядай на месца.

Пераможца садзіцца на месца

Скамарох  2: Так мы з вамі добра весяліліся, што дачакаліся шостага дня Масленіцы. У гэты дзень нявестка збірала да сябе ў госці ўсю мужаву радню.

На сцэне з’яўляецца вядучая з абручом
Скамарох 1. Паслухай, а што табе нагадвае гэты абруч?

Скамарох 2. Ой, абруч, ён круглы, як сонейка. А на масленіцу вялікая пашана была тым рэчам і дзеянням, якія нагадваюць сонца. І бліны круглыя ды жоўтыя, і колы, якія часта запальвалі, таксама круглыя.

Скамарох 1. Нават на  конях ездзілі вакол вёскі, каб адзначыць кола. А мы зараз усё забылі. Але гуляць з абручамі таксама любім.

Скамарох 2. О, гэта вельмі масленічная гульня. Давайце  і мы з вамі згуляем. Запрашаем 4 жадаючых дзяўчыны. Падыходзьце, калі ласка. Паглядзім, каторая з вас самая спрытная.  Тая дзяўчына, якая даўжэй пракруціць абруч,  і будзе пераможцай. 

Гучыць музыка. 
Дзяўчаты круцяць абруч

Скамарох 1: Вось і прыйшоў час развітацца са спадарыняй Масленіцай, таму што сёмы дзень - развітанне. 

Скамарох 2: Каб масленіца вярнулася на наступны год, давайце прамовім усе разам чароўныя словы: «Масленіца, бывай, на наступны год прыязджай!»

Гуцыць музыка. 
Спальваюць пудзіла Масленіцы

Канцэртная праграма

----------

Алусик (13.08.2020)

----------


## Любитель05

> Девчата, поделитесь пожалуйста сценарием "Масленица" на белорусском языке. Спасибо.


НЕ ПРАВИЛЬНО НАПИСАЛА(НЕ ВСЕ ТОЛКОМ КОПИРОВАЛА) ВЫСЫЛАЮ весь сценарий
Сцэнарый народнага гуляння “Масленіца румяная”


( За сцэнай):   
                Гэй, народ!
                Збірайся!
                К нам вясна ідзе,
                Сонейка нясе!
                З намі разам пойдзем
                 І вяселле знойдзем,
                 Будзем песні спяваць
                 Весяліцца, гуляць
                 Ды вясну гукаць!

Гучыць музыка. 
На сцэну выбягаюць скамарохі

Скамарох 1. Прывiтанне, сябры! 

Скамарох 2. Вітаем усіх, хто часіну знайшоў, на наша свята пагуляць прыйшоў!Сёння мы з вамі паспрабуем правесці зіму і сустрэць вясну.

Скамарох 1. А ў нас сёння Масленіца!
                 Прыляцела ластавіца!
                 Села-пала на калу,
                 Кідала масла па каму.

Скамарох 2. А мы Масленку чакалі – 
                 Усю нядзельку выглядалі.
                 А мы думалі Масленка сем нядзелек,
                 Ажно Масленка сем дзянёчкаў!

 Скамарох 1. А ці ведаеце вы, як святкавалі Масленіцу нашы продкі?
Скамарох 2. Увесь Маслены тыдзень, ад панядзелка да нядзелі праводзіўся шумна. Нават па вечарах не працавалі. Хадзілі адзін да аднаго ў госці, а моладзь паўтарала каляднае гулянне. 

Скамарох 1. Якое ж свята без гульняў і песен.  Мы запрашаем усіх жадаючых на  румяную масленіцу.  Сустракайте, для вас спявае вакальны народны ансамбль “Раніца”. 

                                                             Вакальныя нумары 

Скамарох 2. Ну што ж, а мы пачынаем. Першы дзень масленічнага тыдня называецца “Сустрэча”. У гэты дзень Масленку сустракалі і велічалі. Давайце і мы з вамі павітаем нашу Масленіцу і паклікаем на наша свята. 

Скамарох 1. Масленіца, Масленіца,
                     Дай блинком паласавіцца.
                     Прагані ад нас завеі!

Скамарох 2. Пракаці на каруселі.
                     Растапі халодны лёд,
                    Хай вясна хутчэй прыйдзе!

Скамарох 1. Вось і павіталі мы нашу Масленіцу. Толькі штосьці не ідзе яна да нас. 

Пад вясёлую музыку «заязджае» Баба-Яга верхам на мятле. 

Скамарох 2. А гэта яшчэ хто?

Баба-Яга: Прывітанее вам, дзяучаты і хлапчукі, Манькі і Грышкі, Светкі і Танькі, Ягоркі і Ванькі! Ну, чаго не вітаецеся? Здрасьте, вам кажуць! 

Гледачы вітаюцца.

Баба-Яга: Якія вы ўсе ўкормленыя! Я хацела сказаць: «выхаваныя».
Так бы ўсіх і з'ела! Ой, глядзела б на вас і глядзела! Што, масленіцу сустракаеце? А вось яна я - тут!

Скамарох 1: Якая ж ты масленіца? Ты - самая сапраўдная Баба-Яга!

Баба-Яга: З чаго гэта ты ўзяў?

Скамарох 2: А ты ў люстэрка на сябе паглядзі, і ты здагадаешся. 

Дае Бабе-Яге люстэрка

Баба-Яга: А чаго тут глядзець? Бабулечка-красатулечка, ластаўка-касатачка, вось толькі валасы крыху раскудлаціліся. 

Папраўляе валасы

Скамарох 2: А венік як жа? Дзе ты бачыла масленіцу верхам на мятле?

Баба-Яга: Ты хіба не чуў новы ўказ: з гэтага года масленіца без мятлы - несапраўдная.

Скамарох 1: Не ведаю я такога ўказа! Затое я цябе, Яга, добра ведаю! Сыходзь адсюль, ня псуй свята!

Баба-Яга: Так, я - Баба-Яга. А вы каго чакалі? Вясну? Як па мне, так зіма самае то! Каб яна са сваімі завеямі аж да лета была! 

Скамарох 2: Вось так нумар! Што ж рабіць цяпер? 

Скамарохі чухаюць патыліцы

Скамарох 1: А я - ведаю!

                        Ёсць звычай, стары вельмі,
                        Усімі шанаваны на нашай зямлі:
                        Сыходзіць зіма не хоча?
                        Масленіцу запалі!

Гучыць вясёлая музыка. 
Падбягаюць да пудзіла Масленіцы

Баба-Яга: Ну вось, ізноў! Масленіца такая, Масленіца сякая, а пра мяне - ізноў забыліся! 

Скамарох 2: Забудзешся пра цябе, як жа! Не, каб са святам дапамагчы, народ павесяліць - толькі шкодзіш усім! 

Баба-Яга: А вы прасілі мяне дапамагчы? Можа, я - лепшая памочніца пры правядзенні святаў! 

Скамарох 1: Што ж, калі шкодзіць не будзеш - заставайся! 
Баба-Яга: І застануся! Я вам усім пакажу, як трэба весяліцца на свяце! 

Скамарох 2: (звяртаецца да гледачоў): Ну што, дазволім ёй застацца? Так таму і быць! 
Гучыць музыка.
Баба-Яга становіцца памочнікам скамарохаў. Праводзіць конкурс “Мятла”. 
(На снезе змейкай выстаўляюцца драўляныя калоды. Іх трэба расставіць на адлегласці 30 сантыметраў адзін ад аднаго. Затым удзельнік садзіцца на мятлу і пачынае змейкай аббягаць калоды. Усё трэба зрабіць максімальна хутка, але пры гэтым не збіць ні адной кеглі.)

                                                                  Вакальныя нумары 

Скамарох 1. Баба-Яга зусім нас збіла з панталыку. Мы ж збіраліся пабаіць вам пра тыдзень Масленіцы. Дык вось, другі дзень называецца «Зайгрышы». У гэты дзень каталіся з гор, каб доўгі лён рос. А я абвяшчаю конкурс знаўцаў народнай мудрасці. Я падрыхтавала для вас некалькі пытанняў:
• Якія масленічныя звычаі вы ведаеце? 
• Якія народныя прыказкі і прымаўкі пра Масленіцы вы ведаеце? 

Па чарзе адказваюць на пытанні. 
Той, хто назваў апошні адказ - пераможца.

Скамарох 2: Вось і надышоў трэці дзень Масленіцы, які называецца "Ласунак". 
Адгадайце, што гэта:
                        Круглы, а не кола,
                        Гарачы, а не сонца,
                        Не пірог, а з’есці можна.
Вядома, гэта блін. У сераду на Масленіцу цешчы пяклі іх і чакалі да сябе ў госці зяцёў, каб пачаставаць. Масленіца славіцца сваімі блінамі. Бліны пякуць розныя: вялікія, маленькія, а галоўнае - круглыя, як сонейка. Бо гэта ж сімвал сонца. 
Скамарох 1: А я абвяшчаю наступны конкурс. Той, хто адкажа, колькі бліноў у гэтай горцы, будзе лічыцца самай лепшай цешчай, ці самым лепшым зяцем. ( Бліноў 7, так як 7 дзён у Масленіцы).

Гучыць музыка. 
Пераможцу ўручаюць бліны.

Скамарох 2: А чацвёрты дзень - мой самы любімы. Ён завецца «Разгуляй-чатвярток». Лічылася, што ў гэты дзень павінен першы раз праспяваць жаваранак.

Скамарох 1. А зараз зноў гульня. Запрашаем 5 жадаючых хлопцаў. Кожны з вас атрымае  птушачак ( складзеныя з паперы самалёцікі). Вам трэба адправіць сваіх птушачак як мага далей. Чые птушачкі даляцяць далей, той і пераможца.

Гучыць музыка.
 Удзельнікі па чарзе пускаюць самалёцікі. Пераможцу частуюць аладкамі.

Скамарох 2: Прыйшоў пяты дзень Масленіцы, які называўся “Цешчыны вячэркі”. У гэты дзень зяці сваіх любімых цешчаў у госці запрашалі. Ну, а калі цешчу запрасілі, трэба ж яе нечым частаваці. А чым частаваць на Масленіцу, як не блінамі? Вось мы зараз паглядзім, ці ўмеюць нашы хлопцы бліны пячы. ( Хлопцам  даюць патэльні.) Вы павінны будзеце паставіць патэльню на пліту, але спачатку мы вам вочы завяжам. А вы, паважаныя гледачы, не проста назірайце, а падказвайце хлопцам, куды ісці, улева ці ў права. 

Гучыць музыка. 
Хлопцам завязваюць вочы, раскручваюць, ідзе гульня.

Скамарох 1. Вось наш пераможца. Добры зяць у цешчы будзе. Вось табе пачастунак, частуйся, калі ласка, нашымі блінамі і сядай на месца.

Пераможца садзіцца на месца

Скамарох  2: Так мы з вамі добра весяліліся, што дачакаліся шостага дня Масленіцы. У гэты дзень нявестка збірала да сябе ў госці ўсю мужаву радню.

На сцэне з’яўляецца вядучая з абручом
Скамарох 1. Паслухай, а што табе нагадвае гэты абруч?

Скамарох 2. Ой, абруч, ён круглы, як сонейка. А на масленіцу вялікая пашана была тым рэчам і дзеянням, якія нагадваюць сонца. І бліны круглыя ды жоўтыя, і колы, якія часта запальвалі, таксама круглыя.

Скамарох 1. Нават на  конях ездзілі вакол вёскі, каб адзначыць кола. А мы зараз усё забылі. Але гуляць з абручамі таксама любім.

Скамарох 2. О, гэта вельмі масленічная гульня. Давайце  і мы з вамі згуляем. Запрашаем 4 жадаючых дзяўчыны. Падыходзьце, калі ласка. Паглядзім, каторая з вас самая спрытная.  Тая дзяўчына, якая даўжэй пракруціць абруч,  і будзе пераможцай. 

Гучыць музыка. 
Дзяўчаты круцяць абруч

Скамарох 1: Вось і прыйшоў час развітацца са спадарыняй Масленіцай, таму што сёмы дзень - развітанне. 

Скамарох 2: Каб масленіца вярнулася на наступны год, давайце прамовім усе разам чароўныя словы: «Масленіца, бывай, на наступны год прыязджай!»

Гуцыць музыка. 
Спальваюць пудзіла Масленіцы
                                                                    Канцэртная праграма

----------

m-diana-2007 (12.02.2022), prynka (20.04.2020), Ssveta (31.01.2021), Алусик (13.08.2020)

----------


## Wenera

всем доброго вечера. не смотря ни на что мы готовимся к учебному году. Хочу предложить сценарий Кірмаша (минимум героев). Если понравится - буду рада)))). Музыкальный материал не везде прописывала, так как все можно заменить своим))

*КІРМАШ*
Уваходзяць 5 дзяцей
1 дз: Добры дзень, любая госці! У нас на Беларусі існуе добры звычай вітаць гасцей хлебам – соллю, які падаецца на рушніку, бо рушнік – сімвал чысціні, цяпла, роднай хаты.
2 дз: Мы звычай зямлі сваей зберагаем.
      Усіх гасцей хлебам – соллю вітаем.
кланаюцца, аддаюць хлеб соль
3 дз: Восень - чараўніца ходзіць
        на зямлю красу наводзіць
       Птушкі у вырай адлятаюць
       З дрэу лісточкі ападаюць
       надышоў вяселы час, 
       Завітаў кірмаш да нас!
4дз: Усе хутчей збірайцеся
       Ды на свята выпраўляйцеся.
       На кірмаш вас запрашаем
       Песні пляскі абяцаем!
5дз: Маня! Ясь! Андрэйка!
       Ціт! Міколка! Апанас!
       Беларускі кірмаш запрашае ў госці вас!
       Гэй музыка, дружна грай,
       І кірмаш наш пачынай!
Уваход – пляска
6 дз: Добры вечар госці!
        Просім у вас мілосці!
       Каб вы не гудзелі
      Хораша сядзелі!
7 дз: Хороша сядзелі
        І на нас глядзелі!
       Добрыя мыслі мелі
       Разам з намі пелі!
песня "На кірмаш"
садяцца на месцы
Вяд1: Пленнай працай, ураджаем
           Усіх прысутных мы вітаем,
           На кірмаш вас запрашаем!
           Тут не толькі прадаюць, купляюць,
           А і танцуюць, і спяваюць.
 Вяд2: Спяшайцеся на кірмаш, 
            Гульнямі, песнямі парадуйце нас!
           Увага! Увага!
           Палаткі адчыняюцца, кірмаш пачынаецца!
Дзеці стаяць за сталамі – прылаўкамі
1 гандл: Тут у нас на кірмашы
               Скамарохі – бульбашы,
              Стужачкі ды хустачкі
              Пернікі ды курачкі!
2 гандл: Загляніце да нас у палатку:
              Есць цукеркі – шакаладкі,
              А захочаш бублікі – 
              Даставайце рублікі!
3 гандл: Гэй! да нас! сюды! хутчэй!
               Падыходзець весялей!
              Усім мірам налятайце,
              Нашы лапці закупляйце!
4 гандл: А на нашым кірмашы
              Вас чакаюць от душы
              Казкі, прымаўкі і байкі!
              Звон цымбал і балалайкі!
              Хто жадае рукі ў бокі,
             Ды пускайцеся у скокі!
пляска
Пакупнік (дзіця) падыходзўіць да масак
8 дз: Ну і шмат тут ўсяго – вочы разбягаюца!
         Дайце мне вунь тую маску – вельмі падабаецца!
5 гандл: Калі хочаш штосці узяць,
               Трэбы песню праспяваць,
               верш пачытаць, альбо танец станцаваць.
8 дз (чухае патыліцу, думае): Добра! Будзем спяваць!
песня
Вяд1: (да бацькоў) Гэй панове, а вы усе сядзіце? Прыўшлі на кірмаш дык купіце што – небудзь! Хоць рушнічок, а можа хусцінку! 
За дзяварамі чуецца “Тпру…. Прыехалі”. Уваходзіць цетка Ганна.
Ганна (папраўляе сукенку):Ну і дарогі! Усю мяне растрэсла! Пака на гэтай брычке прыедзешь, дык і кірмаш зачынецца! (Аглядваееца) Паспела, дзякуй богу! (Праходзіць уздоўж сталоў): А колькі рознага тавару, багаты кірмаш! Як у казцы – з рога усяго многа! Хоць бы грошай на ўсе хапіла…
6 гандл: Каму стужкі шаўковыя. разнакаляровы?
              Есць чырвоны паясок і прыгожы грабяшок!
Ганна: ну пакажы свой паясок! (разглядае) Вельмі ж прыгожы! За колькі грошай прадаешь?
6 гандл: А я за дарма аддаю і людзей весялю!
              Гэй, музыка, грай, жару паддавай.
             Зробім з вамі круг вялікі, самі скачуць чаравікі!
пляска
Пакупнік (дзіця) падыходзіць да інструментаў
9 дз: Інструменты для вяселля мы купіць жадаем,
        Калі вы нам прададзіце – мы для ўсіх сыграем!
1 гандл: Калі ласка, выбірайце. Ды прыгожа нам сыграйце!
аркестр
Ганна: а дзе гэта у вас гародніна прадаецца? а вось бачу! А хто адагадае загадку? Хай скажа, хто знае: што ў нашым краі другім хлебам  завецца?
Слухачы і гледачы, здагадалісь?
Дзеці: бульба!
Вяд2: Правільна! Гэта бульбінка – беларусачка. Пекная паненачка, шэрая сукеначка, зяленая хустачка!
10дз: хай той запляскае ў ладкі,
         Хто любіць з бульбы аладкі.
         Раз – два – тры – чатыры – пяць
         Будзем бульбінку вітаць!
танец “Бульба”
11 дз: Блакін нябесаў і белы бусел,
          І кветкі ў полі, як абрус,
          Мой край завецца Беларуссю,
          І сам я хлопчык - беларус 
12 дз: Я  - дзяучынка – беларуска
          з васільковымі вачыма.
          Хоць малая, але знаю:
          Беларусь мая Радзіма.
          Васількі ў світальным жыце
          Вербы ніцыя на Сожам.
          Беларусь: Бярэсце, Свіцязь,
          Налібокі і Каложа. (П.Панчанка) 
13дз: У маей Радзімы вочы – васілечкі,
           У маей Радзімы песні – як званочкі.
           Хораша на сэрцы, калі песня льецца:
           Плача, суцяшае, радасна смяецца…
           Зазвіняць званочкі, гармонік зайграе,
           І дзяучына шчыра песню заспявае.
песня “Белая Русь” 
выходзяць хлопчыкі
14 дз (да Ганны): Цётачка,  купіце і у нас што – небудзь!
 Ганна: А вы хлопцы, адкуль?
Хлопцы: з Барысава!
Ганна: А чые вы?
Хлопцы: Дзянісавы!
Ганна: А з чым да нас прыехалі?
Хлопцы: з лыжкамі!
Ганна: А нашто вам лыжкі?
Хлопцы: Суп есці і кашу мяшаць!
Ганна: А яшчэ нашто?
Хлопцы: Каб іграць!
Ганна: Так зайграйце!
танец з ложкамі
15 дз: Што напрацавалі, што ў засеках маем.
          Мы ад вас нічога сення не хаваем.
          Яблыкі мачоныя і грыбы сушоныя.
          І арэхаў маем процьму,
          Хто з зубамі – падыходзьце!
16 дз: Есць у нас гаршкі, талеркі,
          Кубкі, лыжкі і цукеркі.
          Есць і цацкі і ласункі.
          Усім будуць падарункі
17дз: У мяне ёсць пачастункі,
          Вельмі смачныя ласункі,
          Пранічкі мядовыя,
         Цукеркі ледзянцовыя!
Ганна: Бачу, бачу…. А якія у вас яблыкі салодкія, грушы духмяныя і заморская садавіна у вас есць.
гульня “Веселые фрукты” 
18 дз: І заўсёды у дзень святочны
          Усюды музыка гучна.
          Па дарозе восень крочыць
          У залатым вянку яна.
19 дз: Пафарбавала восень клены
          у колер жоўты і чырвоны
          На спелых гронках арабіны – 
          бялюткіх нітак павуцінна
20 дз: А за сцяжынкай паглядзі ты – 
          Зяленай руні аксаміты
           І не магчыма надзівіцца
           на восень – цуда – чараўніцу. (Віктар Шымук)
танец “Прощаніе с осенью” (Середа)
Ганна: От які добры кірмаш! Усяго накупіла! Але ж трэба і да дому вяртацца! Хоць шкада – а усё ж бывайце,
                  І на кожны кірмаш мяне чакайце!
                  Дружна жывіце, хутка расціце,
                  Край свій зауседы любіце!
Выходзіць з залы
Вяд: Надыходзіць сумны час, нам пара растацца.
         Але просім шчыра вас зноў да нас завітацца.
         Добра мы папрацавалі, добра пелі і гулялі.
         Надышоў і смачны час – частаваць я буду вас.
         Зараз ў групу мы пайдзем і частавацца пачнем.
Выходзяць з залы і ідуць частавацца ў групу

----------

mar62 (24.08.2020), p.natalka (03.11.2021), Алусик (21.01.2021), Ледок (27.08.2020), Лорис (04.09.2020), Тамара Пискунова (24.09.2020)

----------


## Wenera

Коллеги, в предверии 8 марта написала сценарий для старшей группы "Кафэ для матулі". Буду рада если он пригодится. https://yadi.sk/i/z9WTUBkjxCk0dQ

----------

//Эlla (08.01.2022), girei.liusjena (30.01.2021), Lysienzhitko (29.01.2021), Marina Z-ko (09.03.2021), Ssveta (31.01.2021), Vita_72 (06.02.2021), Алусик (02.06.2021)

----------

